#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос о реальности учения Дзогчен. Нужна помощь!

## Александр Кириченко

Здравствуйте!
Мне очень нравится учение Дзогчен. К сожалению я новичок и многого пока не знаю и не понимаю. Недавно обнаружил некий сайт http://www.stopdzogchen.narod.ru Там автор доказывает что Дзогчен не настоящее учение. Что тело света, питание сущностью элементов, защитники и вообще всё учение - это фантазии.  У меня недостаточно квалификации, чтобы в этом разобратся. Помогите проанализировать ту информацию которая там приведена. Нужна помощь! 
Заранее благодарен.


N.B. 
Уважаемые практики Дзогчен!

Пожалуйста, перестаньте переносить тему о реальности учения Дзогчен в сферу эмоциональных перепалок и перестрелок. Нет, эту статью написал не я (даже если бы я написал её, ну и что бы это изменило?). Но знаете прочитав все эти сообщения мне становится немного жаль, что не я. В этой статье приведены серъёзные, если не сказать очень серъёзные доводы. Пожалуйста, полемизируйте в этом же стиле. Доводы, доказательства какие-нибудь. Кроме них больше ничего не нужно. Здесь же я вижу лишь фейерверки эмоций. 

Прошу Вас, перестаньте делать пустые, эмоциональные утверждения. Может стоит успокоится и подождать, пока появится более-менее компетентный участник этого форума и спокойно и вразумительно прояснит ситуацию.

Опять же спасибо заранее.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Во-первых, странно полемизировать с анонимным автором: если он такой сострадательный, пусть назовется.
Во-вторых, нападки автора касаются не одного дзогчена, а всего тантрического учения, поскольку упомянутые им "перемещения сознания, перевоплощения; получения учений из других миров; целительные мантры; питание не пищею, а сущностью первоэлементов" - это все понятия, общие для всего тантрического буддизма.

Но ежели товарищ решил "взращивать в себе ЗДРАВОМЫСЛИЕ и развивать способность к самостоятельному обнаружению природы вещей" и намерен делать это на базе исключительно естественно-научного мировоззрения, рожденного веком материализма и опирающегося на использование рационального мышления, основанного исключительно на данных органов чувств - флаг ему в руки. В этом нет ничего дурного.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Мэйд май дэй.
Афтар сайта теперь ожидает, что ему чиста в двух словах обоснуют тело света. Красавец.

----------


## Alexeiy

> Признаюсь, я сам огорчён, мне очень бы хотелось, чтобы учение Великого Совершенства было верным, по крайней мере, имело хотя бы какое-нибудь отношение к реальности. Чтобы вместо душного мирка товарно-денежных отношений, больших налогов и глупых правительств существовали бы реализация радужного тела и потусторонние измерения; силою мантры можно было проходить сквозь стены, останавливать Солнце и оживлять умерших; в очарованных буковых рощах бегали белые единороги; гномы хранили в пещерах кольца абсолютного могущества и сундуки, ломящиеся от бриллиантов и золотых дукатов; и прочие сюжеты жанра фэнтези.


Человек 8 лет мечтал о чудесах и магии. Про буддизм вообще ничего. Естественно, потом пришло разочарование, что же удивительного.

----------


## Юрий К.

Если говорить о так сказать чудесной стороне учения (а именно, о теле света) и желании автора хоть как-то понять с естественнонаучной точки зрения, то я думаю, что это желание стоит поместить в более широкий контекст диалога науки и религий, причем именно в плане различных чудес, так или иначе воспроизводящихся религиозными традициями на протяжении многих веков.

Не рискуя впасть не то что в ошибку, а даже в малейшее заблуждение можно сказать, что физика здесь пока не претендует на сколько-нибудь ясное понимание происходящего.

Оценки энергетики целого спектра (не только тела света) чудесных явлений в разных религиозных традициях  на основе формулы Эйнштейна (E=mc2)  просто не дают никакого понимания. Кроме того, что эти вроде бы чудовищные по энергетике процессы не приводят ни к каким последствиям, к которым приводят известные физикам аналоги (ядерное оружие и т.д.).

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Предпринятое мною религиозное путешествие длилось что-то около восьми лет. Я ездил на ретриты (нечто вроде выездных школ), делал практики и даже некоторое время был кем-то вроде директора по учению в одной из общин.


Т.е паренек, выражаясь правильно, был синим ганчи в какой-то общине...  :Smilie:  Немногое же узнали его "ученики",  :Smilie:  если из всего Дзогчена он вынес лишь это:




> реализацию тела света. Это - фирменное блюдо, святая святых этого учения.





> Дым благовоний, звон колокольчиков, тангки (тибетские иконы), бормотание и распевание мантр, мудры, тибетские танцы, барабаны и пр.


А потом удивляются - "откуда берутся секты?"  :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Т.е паренек, выражаясь правильно, был синим ганчи в какой-то общине...


Почему я не удивляюсь, что это ДО :\

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Единственный же случай, когда мне посчастливилось увидеть, а не снова услышать о выходе за рамки ограничений, - это объединение женской и мужской бань в одном из центров Дзогчен. Таиться не буду, мне ОЧЕНЬ понравилось!


... Участвовал я в таких мероприятиях...  :Smilie:  Мне тоже нравится совместная баня  :Smilie:  ... но я отношусь к такому времяпровождению как к обычному процессу нахождения в парной... а у автора, очевидно, в голове какой-то "пунктик" о "необычности" отношений "мужчина / женщина"  :Smilie:  ... 

Проще говоря, сработало расхожее обывательское представление: "раз парятся вместе, то обязательно там же и трахаются - а по другому и быть не может!"  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Почему я не удивляюсь, что это ДО :\


Почему же? В КК тоже всё хорошо!  :Smilie:  ... Стоит почитать щедро рассыпанные по всему интернету комментарии "рассейских" знатных сектоведов о свальном грехе на ретритах ламы Оле: практически, о тайном обряде инициации, тесно связанным с принятием Прибежища - т.е. если не поимеешь красивую дакини во время групповухи, значит какой из тебя, к черту, буддист?!  :Smilie: 

Но что самое интересное (я уже приводил здесь, на форуме, пример), что многие буддисты имеют примерно такое же представление о "Коллективных практиках Дзогчен"... Как-то мне такой вопрос задавала девушка из гелуг: "А правда, что на ретритах ННР все трахаются?!"  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Здравствуйте!
> Мне очень нравится учение Дзогчен. К сожалению я новичок и многого пока не знаю и не понимаю.


Александр... ладно.. не обращайте внимания на наш пустопорожний треп и ни в коем случае не берите его в голову. Мой личный совет: поменьше ориентируйтесь на ЛЮБЫЕ сайты, в том числе и этот. Просто дождитесь, когда кто-то из признанных Учителей приедет в очередной раз (а это происходит часто) и будет давать Дхарму... Навскидку, из самых известных и уважаемых - Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, Чоки Нима Ринпоче, Чога Ринпоче, Патрул Ринпоче... Зачем Вам создавать свое собственное мнение на основе чужих? Просто съездите на ретрит и сами во всем разберитесь!

Можете пока почитать их книги:

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=11749

----------

Аня Приходящая (05.11.2009), Дифо (02.11.2009)

----------


## Александр Кириченко

Ребят, ну хватит ругаться!
Я ж не про баню спрашиваю. Не в этом дело. И книги я читал и на ритрите был.
Так что в Дзогчен действительно ничего нет кроме практики осознавания и разговоров? Так что автор этого сайта прав что ли? Из ваших ответов так выходит.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Так что в Дзогчен действительно ничего нет кроме практики осознавания и разговоров? Так что автор этого сайта прав что ли? Из ваших ответов так выходит.


... значит так оно и есть...  :Smilie: 

_________________

Александр, ну раз Вы сами и на ретрите были, и книги читали, значит и суждение свое уже сформировали, не так ли? 
Зачем переспрашивать у незнакомых людей?!

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Почему же? В КК тоже всё хорошо!  .... Как-то мне такой вопрос задавала девушка из гелуг: "А правда, что на ретритах ННР все трахаются?!"


Вообще то мой комментарий был немного не о том  :Big Grin:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Так что в Дзогчен действительно ничего нет кроме практики осознавания и разговоров?


Разговоров тоже нет  :Smilie: 
А вы чего ждали? Осуществления своих желаний в стиле фэнтази?

----------


## Aleksey L.

как верно заметил когда-то ННР, некоторым не нужно (а может и вредно) в учение Дзогчен вообще лезть. Особенно если они уже нормально живут в мире людей, обладая полнотой благих качеств, взрощенных с детства. 

Может таким и не нужно переделываться?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Может таким и не нужно переделываться, протаскиваться по шести локам очищения?


Своим, своим ходом  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Здравствуйте!
> Мне очень нравится учение Дзогчен. К сожалению я новичок и многого пока не знаю и не понимаю. Недавно обнаружил некий сайт http://www.stopdzogchen.narod.ru Там автор доказывает что Дзогчен не настоящее учение. Что тело света, питание сущностью элементов, защитники и вообще всё учение - это фантазии.  У меня недостаточно квалификации, чтобы в этом разобратся. Помогите проанализировать ту информацию которая там приведена. Нужна помощь! 
> Заранее благодарен.


Вот девочка и без дзогчен ничего не ест и не пьет уже год.
http://www.rian.ru/world/20081028/153976355-print.html

----------


## ullu

> как верно заметил когда-то ННР, некоторым не нужно (а может и вредно) в учение Дзогчен вообще лезть. Особенно если они уже нормально живут в мире людей, обладая полнотой благих качеств, взрощенных с детства. 
> 
> Может таким и не нужно переделываться?


Если им не нужно было, то чего ж лезли? Их что туда загоняли железными прутьями?
Если они нормально живут и обладают полнотой благих качеств, то чего они тогда мечутся и ищут эти люди? Или им не хватает этой полноты своих качеств? Или у них какие-то фантазии относительно полноты и качеств и того, что им нормально.
Когда человеку нормально у него нет потребности что-то менять и искать какое-то учение.
Отвечать самому за свои собственные действия это тоже благое качество, видимо его в этой полноте не присуствует что ли?

----------


## ullu

> Почему я не удивляюсь, что это ДО :\


Видимо потому, что ты про ДО рассуждаешь так же как автор статьи про дзогчен.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Видимо потому, что ты про ДО рассуждаешь так же как автор статьи про дзогчен.


а обосновать? т.е. как "так" и где именно ты прочитала что я "так" рассуждаю?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ничего не ест и не пьет уже год.


... а какает?  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## ullu

> а обосновать? т.е. как "так" и где именно ты прочитала что я "так" рассуждаю?


Если бы не рассуждал так, поврехностно ,не писал бы про ДО того, что может вызывать  пренебрежительное отношенине у других людей.
Потому что в принципе это тоже самое что сказать почему то я не удивляюсь чтот этот человек учился у Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Выходит из этих слов что Ринпоче дает такое учение, что изучая его можно только вот так вот голову и свернуть себе.

----------


## ullu

> ... а какает?


Вот уж не знаю :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Если бы не рассуждал так, поврехностно ,не писал бы про ДО того, что может вызывать  пренебрежительное отношенине у других людей.


Извини, для меня ДО не священная корова, причем именно потому, что я знаю массу неповерхностных подробностей. И если нигде как в ДО такое количество фантазёров и прочих неадекватных, то это не от того, что я что-то не то сказал.




> Потому что в принципе это тоже самое что сказать почему то я не удивляюсь чтот этот человек учился у Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Выходит из этих слов что Ринпоче дает такое учение, что изучая его можно только вот так вот голову и свернуть себе.


Это уже какие то твои личные додумки и претензии. Я тебя просил обосновать из моих слов, а не своих эмоций.
Скорее из моих слов выходит, что Ринпоче даёт такое учение, что основная масса чудесопоклонников идут к нему. А потом расстраиваются, что красивые сказки не проявляются и в их жизни даже через 8 лет тусования. Но при чем тут я? Это просто факт жизни.

----------

PampKin Head (20.05.2009), Ярослав Бельцов (25.04.2012)

----------


## ullu

> Извини, для меня ДО не священная корова, причем именно потому, что я знаю массу неповерхностных подробностей. И если нигде как в ДО такое количество фантазёров и прочих неадекватных, то это не от того, что я что-то не то сказал.


Да ДО это не тусовка, это учение которое Ринпоче передает. Ты слушаешь же Ринпоче , это неадекватное учение?

----------


## Dondhup

"Нет никаких реализаций радужных тел света; всеведения просветлённых; потусторонних защитников и противников учения Дзогчен; Тар разнообразных расцветок; перемещений своего сознания из своего тела в другие (на одном из ретритов я получил и такую практику); перевоплощений ринпоче и тулку; получения учений из других миров и передачи их в другие измерения; терма; тайных целительных и обогащающих мантр; питание не пищею, а сущностью первоэлементов; и прочих бесчисленных объектов тибетских мифологии, космологии и космогонии. "

Вот что быывает когда дом начинают строить с круши а не с фундамента.

"Когда-то давно, как и Вы сейчас, мой читатель, я заинтересовался учением Дзогчен и из любопытства, а скорее, чего там греха таить, со скуки начал его практиковать."
С такой мотивацией практика Высшей тантры превращается в чистую фикцию.

Автора сайта искренне жаль, если б он практиковал в гелуг, то его статья была бы  грубейшим нарушением самаи. Наверно в ДО аналогично.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (22.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Я тебя просил обосновать из моих слов, а не своих эмоций.
> Скорее из моих слов выходит, что Ринпоче даёт такое учение, что основная масса чудесопоклонников идут к нему. А потом расстраиваются, что красивые сказки не проявляются и в их жизни даже через 8 лет тусования. Но при чем тут я? Это просто факт жизни.


А ДО тут причем? 
Странные люди идут слушать Ринпоче и потом расстраиваются что их фантазии не реализуются. Причем тут ДО и учение дзогчен?
Странные люди они вообще много куда ходят.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (22.05.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Причем тут ДО и учение дзогчен?
> Странные люди они вообще много куда ходят.


Оно конечно, ходют. Только мало где можно на таких щах продержаться восемь лет и даже немножко "порулить".

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> И книги я читал и на ритрите был.
> Так что в Дзогчен действительно ничего нет кроме практики осознавания и разговоров? Так что автор этого сайта прав что ли?


Прочитав несколько книг и посетив ретрит трудно ПОНЯТЬ Дзогчен. Наивно на это надеяться и очень странно уже делать какие то выводы об учении.
К тому же незачем все подряд читать и анализировать,  что пишут в Интернете, СМИ .

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (22.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Оно конечно, ходют. Только мало где можно на таких щах продержаться восемь лет и даже немножко "порулить".


А какая разница сколько? 
Ну вылетит этот человек через год от другого учителя с тем же настроем. Всю оставшуюся жизнь он будет этот натсрой холить и лелеять. Для него лично пофиг через 8 лет фыркнув уйти или через год.
А внутри обины для адекватного обучения предусмотрена защита, учение сохранено и есть возможность его адекватно получать, изучать и практиковать. не натыкаясь на странных людей с их фантазиями.
Синий сектор ганчи не учит никого, учат инструкторы. Синий сектор копает  :Smilie:  В смысле организует мероприятие, куда инструктора приглашают.
А вот уже инструктор не блуждает в своих фанатзиях относительно учения.
Поэтому нет никакой проблемы тут.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Да ДО это не тусовка, это учение которое Ринпоче передает.


Он то передаёт. Но мужыки походу не знают. Тусуются.




> Причем тут ДО и учение дзогчен?
> Странные люди они вообще много куда ходят.


Ходят конечно. Но в ДО их такое количество, что предполагаемый синий ганчи на полном серьезе 8 лет ждущий дедмороза не вызывает удивления. Вот при том.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Но в ДО их такое количество


Увы, подтверждаю - критическая масса нарастает: люди получают передачу по видео и начинают "практиковать"; спустя примерно месяца три осознают, что ВСЁ уже реализовали... Или - осознают, что им всё это успело надоесть...

Вот, реальный пример одной ДО перед глазами - периодически устраивали коллективные практики, занимались со всеми желающими, изучали курс СМС. Примерно года через полтора один из дзогченпа спрашивает: "Я вот тут немножко не понимаю - кто такие идамы и зачем они нужны?!" ... 

Контингент - разнообразнейший: частично из АУМ Сенрикё, частично - бросившие, увы, КК, частично - из секты Дордже Шугдена, частично - с гелугпинской закваской, частично - из всяких восточных сект (адвайта и т.п.)... И, как ни странно (или, наоборот, закономерно) - активность у людей сильная: проходят в ганчи, сами начинают объяснять Дхарму и т.п.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (22.05.2009)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Хм....  :Confused:  .... Обсуждение, как это часто бывает, независимо от темы,  сваливается в "перемывание костей" членов различных общин и т.п. болтовне.   :Mad:

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Если им не нужно было, то чего ж лезли? Их что туда загоняли железными прутьями?
> Если они нормально живут и обладают полнотой благих качеств, то чего они тогда мечутся и ищут эти люди? Или им не хватает этой полноты своих качеств? Или у них какие-то фантазии относительно полноты и качеств и того, что им нормально.
> Когда человеку нормально у него нет потребности что-то менять и искать какое-то учение.
> Отвечать самому за свои собственные действия это тоже благое качество, видимо его в этой полноте не присуствует что ли?


потому как это учение преподается как наивысше-высшее и соблазн и замануха велики. Человек сторонний с опаской отнесется к подобным елейным словесным потокам, тогда как интересующийся буддизмом непременно захочет ознакомиться с "высшим" воззрением, и скорее всего из человеческого мира попадет в один из нижних, "ознакомившись". 

"метаться" и "искать" - нормальное состояние творческого человека, а вот найти и сдуться - ненормально. состояние нестояния ампутированного атрибута, что называется УМ. не нормально, когда абхичару применяют к людским существам эго-настроенные "наставники"-инструктора мирских разводок под соусом "высшая колесница буддизма". 

Когда человеку нормально, он не стремится в тусовку. И на буддизм ему покласть совершенно. Будьте нормальны, отвечайте за себя.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (22.05.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Обсуждение, как это часто бывает, независимо от темы, сваливается в "перемывание костей" членов различных общин и т.п. болтовне.


Да нет, в это ничего страшного нет. Если старательно прятать грязное белье и "скелеты в шкафу"  - будет еще хуже... Именно тогда из буддийской общины получается секта со всеми ее аттрибутами: закрытостью, близостью к "телу Учителя", иерархией, товарно-денежными отношениями... 

А полезно это послушать именно тем новичкам, которые искренне заинтересованы в Дхарме. 
Пусть не смотрят на мир сквозь радужные очки, а будут в курсе, что проблемы есть везде. Так честнее!

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Хм....  .... Обсуждение, как это часто бывает, независимо от темы,  сваливается в "перемывание костей" членов различных общин и т.п. болтовне.


это потому что нормальный человек на бф не зайдет, дабы лишний раз не ужаснуться  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Кириченко

Простите, что прерываю ваш семейный скандал.

Пока что единственное разумное что мне удалось найти здесь - это ссылка на статью о девочке, которая не ест и не пьёт более года. 
Хотите ссылку на статью о том, что московское метро кишит крысами величиной с бультерьера?

Господа, это всё?

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Да нет, в это ничего страшного нет. Если старательно прятать грязное белье и "скелеты в шкафу"  - будет еще хуже... Именно тогда из буддийской общины получается секта со всеми ее аттрибутами: закрытостью, близостью к "телу Учителя", иерархией, товарно-денежными отношениями... 
> 
> А полезно это послушать именно тем новичкам, которые искренне заинтересованы в Дхарме. 
> Пусть не смотрят на мир сквозь радужные очки, а будут в курсе, что проблемы есть везде. Так честнее!


Падмасамбхава говорил:




> Невозможно узнать другого человека, если не можешь воспринимать сверхзнанием. Поэтому не порицай других.
> Вообще говоря, все без исключения существа по самой своей природе — самосовершенные будды. Они наделены сущностью просветления. Не исследуй ошибки и заблуждения других.
> Не исследуй ограничения других, но думай, как исправить собственные.
> Не исследуй недостатки других, но займись собственными

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (22.05.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Простите, что прерываю ваш семейный скандал.


Т.е. Вы выше приводили ссылку на сайт, заранее предвкушая подобное развитие ситуации?  :Smilie:  ... Вы не автор этого сайта сайта случайно?  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Простите, что прерываю ваш семейный скандал.
> 
> Пока что единственное разумное что мне удалось найти здесь - это ссылка на статью о девочке, которая не ест и не пьёт более года. 
> Хотите ссылку на статью о том, что московское метро кишит крысами величиной с бультерьера?
> 
> Господа, это всё?


А что собственно Вы хотели? Чтобы все дружно кинулись объяснять Вам смысл Дзогчен? Как говорится в пословице "За что боролись - на то и напоролись".  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Падмасамбхава говорил:


Цитата хорошая, однако, если Вы не позабыли, Гуру Ринпоче не раз проявлял гневную активность, чтобы разогнать тиртхиков или подчинить себе вредоносные силы... Т.е. его тоже что-то в окружающей обстановке не устраивало, не правда ли?  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Цитата хорошая, однако, если Вы не позабыли, Гуру Ринпоче не раз проявлял гневную активность, чтобы разогнать тиртхиков или подчинить себе вредоносные силы... Т.е. его тоже что-то в окружающей обстановке не устраивало, не правда ли?


Помню-помню, вот правда мы еще немного не доросли до уровня Падмасамбхавы.  :Smilie: 



> Невозможно узнать другого человека, *если не можешь воспринимать сверхзнанием*


.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Я предвидел, что Вы так и ответите. Но речь здесь не обо мне и не о Вас, а о том, что ситуации бывают разные.  :Smilie:  И нельзя нацепить на себя радужные очки и считать, что всё вокруг автоматически становится в порядке...

----------

Алексей Е (07.09.2010)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> ситуации бывают разные.


В тексте из которого я привела цитату я не видела такого примечания к данному высказыванию : "Действуйте ребята по ситуации"  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Александр С

Дело, ИМХО, в том, что люди не понимают, что такое дзогчен. Они читают: высшее, тайное учение и самая быстрая колесница. Они не понимают, что высшее надо постичь, что тайное лучше сохранять в тайне (в т.ч. и от себя, пока не "дойдет"), а чтобы самую быструю колесницу нужно для себя собрать. Поэтому приходят верхогляды (высшее), эзотрики, жаждущие тайного знания (тайное), и лентяи (мгновенная колесница). Приходят, разочаровываются в своих же надеждах, которые они связали с учением, и уходят. So let it be. 

С повышением уровня публичности, неизбежно повышается и уровень профанации. Но давайте оставим право решать и делать выводы за учителями. Мы с учением втретились, поняли (:-)) - и слава Самантабхадре.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (22.05.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> что проблемы есть везде. Так честнее!


 Во во о чем и речь, что не на ДО надо бочку катить. Встретился мне тут практик в одном месте, когда толпой сидели в зале и я спиной приближался сантиметров на пять он меня несколько раз отталкивал, типа не мешай, как все закончилось он вскочил и побежал с фотиком к Учителю, прилично пнув меня, и ни извенений ничего :Smilie:  эт так для примера)

ЗЫ: а вообще тему удалять мне кажется надо, ничего стоящего тут не выяснится.

----------


## ullu

> Простите, что прерываю ваш семейный скандал.
> 
> Пока что единственное разумное что мне удалось найти здесь - это ссылка на статью о девочке, которая не ест и не пьёт более года. 
> Хотите ссылку на статью о том, что московское метро кишит крысами величиной с бультерьера?
> 
> Господа, это всё?


Да нет, спасибо, вы уже дали одну такую ссылку в самом начале  :Smilie: )))

----------


## ullu

> Он то передаёт. Но мужыки походу не знают. Тусуются.


И будут тусовать, потому что прочитают что ДО это сборище странных людей и не пойдут нормально изучать ничего.
А где ещё , кроме ДО, они могут нормально изучить то, что Ринпоче передает?
То, что Патрул Ринпоче передает изучают нормально в Шедре, например.
А то, что Намкай Норбу Ринпоче передает изучают нормально в ДО.
Если человек не идет в ДО это изучать, то он изучает это на БФ, среди своих идей, среди странных идей других людей. А надо идти в ДО, не в тусовку, а на ретриты с Ринпоче, с инструкторами, на трансляции,  на ретриты с теми людьми, которым Ринпоче поручил объяснять какие-то части учения, задавать им вопросы, проверять у них свое понимание. И получать нормальные, адекватные объяснения.
Но если человек считает что ДО это сборище странных людей, то он не пойдет туда и не получит адекватных объяснений, а будет летать в своих фантазиях. Поэтмоу не надо говорить про ДО вещи, которые людей с толку сбивают.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (22.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Вот, реальный пример одной ДО перед глазами - периодически устраивали коллективные практики, занимались со всеми желающими, изучали курс СМС. Примерно года через полтора один из дзогченпа спрашивает: "Я вот тут немножко не понимаю - кто такие идамы и зачем они нужны?!" ...


Я не очень понимаю, а что в этом случае такого?
Через пол года человек понял, что он не поинмает что такое идамы, это между прочим офигительный прогресс.
Вы это понимаете, что вы не поинмаете что такое идамы и зачем они нужны? 
Потому что если вы дейсвтительно понимаете, то вы реализовали дзогчен.
А если вы думаете , что вы понимаете, или что вашего понимания достаточно, то вы реализовали свои идеи по полной. Если у человека возникло ощущение, что ему не достаточно ясно что такое идам, то это хороший признак , это признак продвижения, а не тупости.

Кроме того я не поинмаю что это за подход. Люди приходят с разным уровнем способностей понимать, да. До кого-то может и через 10 лет не дойти, даже на интеллектуальном уровне, что такое идам. Но может быть дойдет что такое Прибежище. Это его продвижение, вы не можете его оценить, потмоу что для его продвижения у вас нет никакой мерки и быть не может.Это нормально, это обстоятельства человека. Что в этом такого особенного , что надо этому уделять особое внимание?
Мы не соревнуемся в том , кто достиг большего понимания.

----------

Kamal (19.05.2011), Марица (13.05.2009), Тао (04.08.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (22.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> потому как это учение преподается как наивысше-высшее и соблазн и замануха велики.


Соблазн и замануха у того у кого развиты все благие качества?
Это что-то новое.
Ты определись сначала, у этого человека все было хорошо, или у него все же не было все хорошо?

----------


## Александр С

*Samadhi, ullu*, вы об одном и том же говорите: как должно быть и какая от этого польза, и как иногда получается. 

Вот есть человек, считающий, что ДО - это сборище странных людей. Ну не понимает он, что такова специфика всего, что делают люди. И зачем он тогда нужен-то? 

В школе учеников заставляют вставать, а в универе студенты сами благодарят за лекции. Если человек хочет знать, то он будет уметь фильтровать. Если он на уровне детского садика, то зачем ему вообще в данный момент что-то знать?

----------


## ullu

> Цитата хорошая, однако, если Вы не позабыли, Гуру Ринпоче не раз проявлял гневную активность, чтобы разогнать тиртхиков или подчинить себе вредоносные силы... Т.е. его тоже что-то в окружающей обстановке не устраивало, не правда ли?


В ДО есть учитель. Пока он никого в ДО не разгоняет и никому не советовал он проявлять гневную активность в ДО. Не надо пытаться брать его роли на себя.
Я не думаю что кто-то сознательно берет на себ яроль Ринпоче, но мне кажется что есть некоторое непонимание того, что  в ДО есть учитель и если понадобится, то он проявит гневную активность. Если Ринпоче не проявляет гневной активности, не советует проявлять гневную активность ученикам, то может быть в ней все же нет необходдимости?
Наставления Ринпоче по поводу активности в ДО это применять сотрудничество, а не гневную активность. Может быть станем слушать учителя все же?

----------

Марица (13.05.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (22.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Вот есть человек, считающий, что ДО - это сборище странных людей. Ну не понимает он, что такова специфика всего, что делают люди. И зачем он тогда нужен-то?


Ну он же мать мне  :Smilie: )))
К тому же почему ему не быть? Он что мешает кому-то что ли?

----------


## Александр С

> Он что мешает кому-то что ли?


Караван идет, все ok :)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Поэтмоу не надо говорить про ДО вещи, которые людей с толку сбивают.


Людей сбивает с толку расхождение пиара ДО(типа твоего) и реальной ДО. И я говорю о фактах. От того, что их заминать, ДО не приблизится к идеалу, который бы хотел видеть Ринпоче.
Я не думаю, что ДО-как-учение-ННР предполагает представление о дзогчен, как быстром и бесплатном способе осуществления сказочных желаний. Так что не надо выдавать (м)ДО (и прочих) за учение ННР. Именно этот комсомольский задор реально и сбивает людей с толку.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (22.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Людей сбивает с толку расхождение пиара ДО(типа твоего) и реальной ДО. И я говорю о фактах. От того, что их заминать, ДО не приблизится к идеалу, который бы хотел видеть Ринпоче.
> Я не думаю, что ДО-как-учение-ННР предполагает представление о дзогчен, как быстром и бесплатном способе осуществления сказочных желаний. Так что не надо выдавать (м)ДО (и прочих) за учение ННР. Именно этот комсомольский задор реально и сбивает людей с толку.


Ты говоришь не о ДО, а о людях, которые в ДО ходят.
Именно этот момень и важен. Не надо путать Дзогчен общину и людей, атмосферу, поведение людей и так далее.
А все постоянно путают. Дзогчен община это принципы, которые изут от Ринпоче. Люди это люди, они члены ДО, они хорошие ( или плохие ) семьянины, они художники, кассиры, водители и кто-то там ещё.
Я не пиарю ДО, а говорю что не надо принимать за ДО то, что ей не является.

Если кого-то сбивает с толку расхожение между их идеалистической картинкой и поведением людей с которым они реально встречаются , когда приходят, если кто-то считает, что это поведение надо обсуждать , говорить о нем, что это какая-то проблема, то это означает, что люди эти ориентируются на атмосферу, а не на то что за учение они пришли получать.
Их не устроила атмосфера, их задели, обидели, они увидели что-то странное...все это атмосфера и вибрации.
Смысл хождения в ДО не в том, что бы приятно проводить время в какой-то особенной атмосфере. 
Поэтмоу нет никакого смысла обращать на нее внимание, и обращать на эту атмосферу внимание других.
Скорее надо уж тогда объяснять людям, что на это не надо обращать внимание, что они пришли сюда не за этим и это не имет значения.

----------


## До

> Здравствуйте! Мне очень нравится учение Дзогчен. К сожалению я новичок и многого пока не знаю и не понимаю. Недавно обнаружил некий сайт http://www.stopdzogchen.narod.ru Там автор доказывает что Дзогчен не настоящее учение. Что тело света, питание сущностью элементов, защитники и вообще всё учение - это фантазии.  У меня недостаточно квалификации, чтобы в этом разобратся. Помогите проанализировать ту информацию которая там приведена. Нужна помощь! Заранее благодарен.


Наивный пост от 7 ноября 2008, 10:54.
Возмущённый сайт от 6 ноября 2008, 12:54.

----------

Schwejk (12.08.2009), Тао (04.08.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Ты говоришь не о ДО, а о людях, которые в ДО ходят.
> Именно этот момень и важен. Не надо путать Дзогчен общину и людей


Интересное дело. А вот официально ДО определяют как открытое *сообщество людей*, объединяющее тех, кто заинтересован в учении.
http://www.kunphenling.ru/community.php
ЛЮДЕЙ.
Сдаётся мне, ты несколько замечталась, что у тебя община это нечто идеальное, высокое и светлое, отдельное от реальности.
То, что надо "верить в Добро" несмотря ни на что и это по волшебству очистит твой ум - и что это мол и есть такая практика поведения, это твои личные придумки. Или это у вас так инструктора политику толкают - я такую бредотему тоже слышал. Но игра в праведного страуса и практика поведения дзогчен это сильно не одно и то же. И если ты этого не понимаешь, то чем ты отличаешься от автора сайта? Тоже ждешь крушения идеалов что ли, которые сама себе придумала?
Сколько осталось до 8 лет?  :Smilie: 


Конечно я говорю о людях. Нет никакого ДО без людей. Реальная ДО это реальные люди. А фантазии и сказки помоему пора давно забросить, ни к чему это хорошему, как мы видим на примере испытателей, не приводит.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (22.05.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Наивный пост от 7 ноября 2008, 10:54.
> Возмущённый сайт от 6 ноября 2008, 12:54.


+1
Человек думает что круто замаскировался  :Smilie:  
Ещё почти сутки терпел! Вот силища воли какая!

Это такая модная виртуальная технология поправить свои проблемы за чужой счёт. Подкинуть с больной головы на здоровую и смотреть со-стороны как другие будут распутываться. На крайняк утвердиться что был прав. Тоже за чужой счёт. Без моральных обязательств.

Ну а что, вопросы же задавать не запрещено?!  :Smilie:

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (22.05.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Они не понимают, что высшее надо постичь, что тайное лучше сохранять в тайне (в т.ч. и от себя, пока не "дойдет"), а чтобы самую быструю колесницу нужно для себя собрать.


какие высокопарные и правильные слова. аминь!

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Любая община - это община практиков, людей с сансарным умом, еще только идущих по пути, а не уже реализованных. Ожидать, что там все будут святыми, это тупо. Так что у кого тут фантазии, о том какая должна быть община, еще вопрос.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Друзья мои, я вас ОЧЕНЬ прошу – не надо демонизировать мои высказывания, а, тем более – неправильно их трактовать.

Я вполне деликатно писал только о том, что в любом буддийском сообществе (общине, медитационной группе, дхарма-центре) есть, были и будут свои проблемы… И что их замалчивание ведет к прямому развитию сект. И что такое их открытое обсуждение было бы полезно в первую очередь как для людей, которые только ищут себе свой путь в Дхарме, так и для всех других практикующих.

Мне вполне вежливо и доброжелательно указали: «расслабьтесь… будьте в недвойственном видении» … и дали соответствующую ссылку на Гуру Ринпоче.

Я согласился с данной цитатой, однако отметил, что Лотосорожденный, в зависимости от ситуации, применял самые разные методы – в том числе и гневные.

Кроме того, я высказал мнение, что «розовые очки», которые обычно надевает на себя новичок-практикующий, типа: «для меня всё в едином вкусе… всё вокруг – это мандала, а все вокруг – это дэва и дакини» иногда очень часто принимаются за «чистое видение», присущее только просветленным существам. 

А вот дальше мои собеседники спроецировали их собственные представления о моей мифическо-виртуальной личности  :Smilie:  на мое высказывание… К примеру:




> Я не думаю что кто-то сознательно берет на себ яроль Ринпоче (...) Если Ринпоче не проявляет гневной активности, не советует проявлять гневную активность ученикам, то может быть в ней все же нет необходдимости?
> 
> Наставления Ринпоче по поводу активности в ДО это применять сотрудничество, а не гневную активность. Может быть станем слушать учителя все же?


И, как результат, у них получилось, что лично я призываю использовать гневные методы в борьбе со всякими псевдонегативными явлениями в буддийских сангхах.  :Smilie:  

Отнюдь, дорогие друзья! 
Я просто хочу скромно заметить, что даже если вы будете непрерывно ходить в подобных очках, ниже цитирую и соглашаюсь с Сэмом:




> Сдаётся мне, ты несколько замечталась, что у тебя община это нечто идеальное, высокое и светлое, отдельное от реальности.
> 
> То, что надо "верить в Добро" несмотря ни на что и это по волшебству очистит твой ум - и что это мол и есть такая практика поведения, это твои личные придумки. Или это у вас так инструктора политику толкают - я такую бредотему тоже слышал. Но игра в праведного страуса и практика поведения дзогчен это сильно не одно и то же.


... то проблемы (да-да, те самые проблемы!) никуда особо не исчезнут… И даже если вы лично сами достигнете указанной степени реализации и они станут для вас вовсе не проблемами, а «украшениями» и т.п., то вряд ли вас поддержат другие практикующие, еще не созревшие до такой степени чистого восприятия.  :Smilie: 

А то, что проблемы есть везде, надеюсь, никто спорить не будет… 

У меня когда-то тоже были «розовые очки»… Но я примерно пару лет назад уже приводил такой пример: на ретрите Намкая Норбу Ринпоче в 2002 или 2005 гг. (уже не помню), народ, стоящий в длинной очереди, запускали на площадку через узенький-узенький проход… Кто-то из девочек споткнулся, полетел вниз… а народ (здоо-о-ровенные мужичины!) сзади все напирал и напирал, практически по ней уже шел… Раздался чей-то крик: *«Друзья, пожалуйста, будьте внимательны, ведь это же ВАШИ ВАДЖРНЫЕ БРАТЬЯ И СЕСТРЫ»!* И в ответ раздался такой(!) жирный гогот, что стало понятно – эти(!) «ваджрные братья» затопчут кого угодно! …

Еще примеры проблем? Сколько угодно! 

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче (равно как и все другие буддийские Учителя) постоянно твердит: «Пожалуйста, я вас очень всех прошу – уважайте(!) законы той страны, где вы живете»… И что же – который по счету ретрит, где «подношения» составляют многие десятки-сотни тысяч долларов – т.е. по сути (с точки зрения действующего законодательства) – публичные мероприятия, за участие в которых взимается плата – т.е. чистейший «черный нал», за который никто никогда не перечислил ни копейки налогов…  Более того, *Ullu* немного выше ссылалась на «инструкторов по СМС» (т.е. практиков очень высокого уровня, специально уполномоченных самим Ринпоче) – так вот, если я в официальной рассылке ДО читаю из уст одного хорошо известного в узких кругах инструктора про «черный нал», то у меня доверия к такому «инструктору» нет ни-ка-ко-го!

Еще? … О хамском отношении толпы «практикующих» к своим же Учителям я уже писал на этом форуме: и про публичное выступление ламы Оле Нидала, и про Чогу Ринпоче, помните?… Да вот, очень маленький и очень показательный микроскопический прошлогодний пример: на «городской лекции» Чоки Нима Ринпоче, минут за 15 до мероприятия в зал входит лама Сонам Дордже (Олег Поздняков), в соответствующей одежде ламы и осторожно-вежливо здоровается с порога: «Здравствуйте!» - хоть бы кто голову повернул (уж не говорю  о том, чтобы встал с места)…

... а молоденький мальчик, из московского ганчи, который выбросился из окна с криками, что его "ожидают ваджные ады?" Что? это не проблема? Мы по-прежнему находимся в "чистом видении"?! А сколько таких "мальчиков", "упорных практикующих" еще обитает в разных ДО. 

А спроецируйте на себя эту ситуацию - а что если бы этот мальчик был вашим братом? Сыном? Любимым человеком? Что, опять применим здесь "чистое видение?"

Тут некоторые участник просто страшно(!) любят цитировать слова Намкая Норбу про то, что «мы все в одной лодке, а те, с кем мы получали передачу являются нашими ваджрными братьями и сестрами»… А потом на базе этих слов идет чистейшая спекуляция: «будьте в недвойственном видении!», «нельзя критиковать своих братьев и сестер!»

… Позвольте, дорогие друзья – лично для меня «братья и сестры» – это те, с кем я не только получал Передачу от ННР, других Учителей, но и те, кто старается жить, практиковать  и действовать в соответствии с их же наставлениями… 

Вот и интересно было бы спросить у *Кунзанг Янгдзом*: а если бы лично вас сбили с ног и затоптали в очереди ваши же 120-килограммовые вальяжные «ваджрные братья»,  покалечили бы на всю жизнь – Вы бы точно так же сохраняли бы чистое видение? А если бы ваши близкие друзья или обычные посторонние люди, стоявшие рядом, никак не отреагировали бы, на то, что по вам топчутся «ваджрные братья» - что, у них тоже, скажете, было бы «чистое видение»?! 

ОЧЕНЬ я сомневаюсь в этом!

Или спрошу у *Ullu*, вы постоянно призываете:




> Наставления Ринпоче по поводу активности в ДО это применять сотрудничество (...)  Может быть станем слушать учителя все же?


И если ваш Учитель, Намкай Норбу говорит: «уважайте законы своей страны», стоит ли тогда организаторам ретритов, находясь в «чистом видении», обманывать свое же государство?

Знаете, если «ваджрные братья и сестры» таковы (Не все! Отнюдь не все – большинство – просто отличные люди и хорошие практики!), как я их описал на примерах, то пусть у меня трижды «нечистое видение», но я предпочитаю не иметь родственников вообще!  :Smilie:

----------

Homer (10.08.2009), Kamal (19.05.2011), Тао (06.08.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (22.05.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Встретился мне тут практик в одном месте, когда толпой сидели в зале и я спиной приближался сантиметров на пять он меня несколько раз отталкивал


Я бы тоже так поступил  :Smilie:  - мне не нравится, когда кто-то, не обращая внимания на обстановку сзади, пытается на меня присесть-прилечь...  :Smilie:  

Надеюсь, Вы не будете на меня из-за этих слов обижаться,  :Smilie:  тем более, что Вы сами пишете ниже:




> Любая община - это община практиков, людей с сансарным умом, еще только идущих по пути, а не уже реализованных. Ожидать, что там все будут святыми, это тупо.


 :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

*ullu*, вот Вам еще один хороший пример и он же вопрос! 

Еше Намкай, любимый сын Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, который уже стал давать Дхарму самостоятельно и которому он, судя по всему, оставит все дела после своего физического ухода, недавно ОЧЕНЬ резко высказался против участия дзогченпа в форумах, где обсуждают Дхарму и, в частности, Дзогчен (см. газету "Зеркало"). Общий смысл его высказываний был примерно таков: Дзогченпа не нужно ничего обсуждать. Если что - спросите у инструкторов... А все остальное - это нам чуждо и вредно; у нас тут не игры в демократию и плюрализм, а дзогчен-община (извините, если утрирую)... 

А у Вас, *ullu*, уже, если не ошибаюсь, более СЕМИ ТЫСЯЧ сообщений на этом форуме (Ваш конкурент - только Памкин Хед!)  :Smilie:  

... Я нисколько(!) не пытаюсь кинуть камень в Ваш огород, но все же спрошу, если Вы призываете "давайте все же слушать учителя!", то как соотносятся его слова и Ваше общение здесь?  :Smilie:

----------

Kamal (19.05.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (22.05.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Соблазн и замануха у того у кого развиты все благие качества?
> Это что-то новое.
> Ты определись сначала, у этого человека все было хорошо, или у него все же не было все хорошо?


Можно сказать "Любопытство и неподдельный интерес". У человека "все было хорошо". Стало все гораздо хуже, спасибо "шарашке". 

Вывод - было лучше, вывод - вранье лилось черной рекой.

----------


## Сонам

Ни в одном поисковике вышеприведенную статью найти не смогла. Судя по всему, кто-то прав, полагая, что человек задавший этот вопрос, одновременно автором статьи и является.  
А если это так, то это больше на "саморекламу" или "самолюбование" похоже.... 

Если это не так, заранее прошу прощения. 

Но мне вообще-то весь этот топик дал хорошую возможность понять как важно начинать изучать буддизм не сразу с высших воззрений, а с хорошей базы. Иначе потом и получаются фантазии, надежды и разочарования....

В конце-концов, если ему, автору, Дзогчен не помог, это еще не повод объявлять свое видение "последней инстанцией". А так, если хочет, вполне свободен для себя отвергнуть этот путь. В конце-концов Будда всегда призывал проверять и анализировать самостоятельно, все что он сказал. Полная свобода, так сказать!

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Нет никакого ДО без людей. Реальная ДО это реальные люди. А фантазии и сказки помоему пора давно забросить, ни к чему это хорошему, как мы видим на примере испытателей, не приводит.


+ 100. Поддерживаю!

----------


## ullu

В том как ведут себя люди вокруг нет проблем.
Это не требует ни замалчивания, ни незамалчивания.
Даже если эти люди ваши ваджрные родственники.
Единственная возможность для вас и для меня сохранять учение, это сохранять свое отношение в чистоте.
Вы не можете исправить людей ни замалчиванием, ни незамалчиванием.
Незамалчиванием вы можете обмусолить тут какие-то случаи, создать у других людей негативную реакцию на слово Дзогчен община, да и на слово дзогчен тоже, не мало уже таких примеров. Никакого исправления ситуации от этого незамалчивания не происходит.

Ну и про другую часть. Да, это возможно, уважать. Но тогда мы не имеем возможности пригласить Ринпоче в ближайшие как минимум 6 лет.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Знаете, если «ваджрные братья и сестры» таковы (Не все! Отнюдь не все – большинство – просто отличные люди и хорошие практики!), как я их описал на примерах, то пусть у меня трижды «нечистое видение», но я предпочитаю не иметь родственников вообще!


неплохое выступление. особенно концовка ) 
____________________________________
в темах про дзогчен лучше вообще молчать, иначе возникает целая цепочка никуда не приводящих вопросов. и пиарить учение не стоит. сутрический путь махаяны гораздо богаче возможностями реализации при использовании своей родной, готовой колесницы. 

и не надо никаких торянских коней с "божественными работниками" запускать.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Можно сказать "Любопытство и неподдельный интерес". У человека "все было хорошо". Стало все гораздо хуже, спасибо "шарашке". 
> 
> Вывод - было лучше, вывод - вранье лилось черной рекой.


А мне так наоборот кажется, всего лишь 8 лет в ДО почти излечили человека от прогрессирующей шизофрении! Ещё лет 8 и человек заинтересуется буддизмом  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> то как соотносятся его слова и Ваше общение здесь?


Что изменит мой ответ в вашей ситуации. Вы облегченно вздохнете, типа вот, сама говорит, а сама не делает? Или что?  Уфф...да..так что мне можно не слушать и продолжать делать как я считаю нужным.
Да и так можно не слушать, я ж вам не господь бог.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Но мне вообще-то весь этот топик дал хорошую возможность понять как важно начинать изучать буддизм не сразу с высших воззрений, а с хорошей базы. Иначе потом и получаются фантазии, надежды и разочарования....


личное мнение таково: буддизм следует изучать начинать со знакомства с буддийской космологией. Причем с устных лекций по теме. Когда создастся верная картинка, и она соотнесется с физическим телом и внешним миром, тогда можно потихоньку начинать знакомство с Дхармой, всем тем что ее олицетворяет. 

п.с. в высшем воззрении нет ничего высшего

----------


## ullu

> Знаете, если «ваджрные братья и сестры» таковы (Не все! Отнюдь не все – большинство – просто отличные люди и хорошие практики!), как я их описал на примерах, то пусть у меня трижды «нечистое видение», но я предпочитаю не иметь родственников вообще!


А я не предпочитаю. Ещё Шантидева рекомендовал врагов в качестве отличной компании для практика.
И я там уже говорила про атмосферу. Хотите что бы вам было приятно? Пойдите в СПА салон, там приятно. Причем тут учение?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Даже если эти люди ваши ваджрные родственники.


Я уже написал выше, каких людей я НЕ считаю своими ваджрными родственниками. И объяснил, почему именно.




> Незамалчиванием вы можете обмусолить тут какие-то случаи, создать у других людей негативную реакцию на слово Дзогчен община


"Обмусолить" - это если бы приводил какие-то неподкрепленные фактами вещи, а потом начинал бы над ними потешаться. Я больше предпочитаю термин "обсуждать"... Тем более, что лично я НЕ могу создать " у других людей негативную реакцию на слово Дзогчен община" - негативную реакцию вызывают САМИ негативные поступки людей ВНУТРИ Дзогчен-общины... А за них я, увы, не ответственен!




> Никакого исправления ситуации от этого незамалчивания не происходит



Зато от замалчивания любая структура быстро перерастает в секту (многократно об этом уже писалось). Для них самое страшное - это гласность и прозрачность!




> Ну и про другую часть.


То есть про уважение к законам собственной страны? Или про уважение к словам Ринпоче? Определитесь, пожалуйста!




> Да, это возможно, уважать.


Слова Ринпоче?




> Но тогда мы не имеем возможности пригласить Ринпоче в ближайшие как минимум 6 лет.


Т.е. ладно... мы, скрепя сердце, НЕ будем уважать слова нашего Учителя... но зато будем иметь возможность приглашать его каждый год (уверяя его при этом, что с организационной стороны с планируемым ретритом "все в полном порядке")... Так?




> Пойдите в СПА салон, там приятно. Причем тут учение?


А при чем тут СПА-салон (кстати, что это такое?)... Мне не нужно "приятно / неприятно", я не девочка. Но в качестве обратного примера, я приводил недавно, какая теплая и хорошая обстановка была на ретрите Чоки Нима Ринпоче... Те. там "СПА-салон" был, оказывается?  :Smilie:  А я и не заметил!  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

> А мне так наоборот кажется, всего лишь 8 лет в ДО почти излечили человека от прогрессирующей шизофрении! Ещё лет 8 и человек заинтересуется буддизмом


Спасибо, добрый доктор, дядюшка Сэм  :Smilie:  
возможно, Вы и правы. осталось уточнить у курпатова

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> В том как ведут себя люди вокруг нет проблем.


Так и в негативной реакции, по этой логике нет проблем. Почему она тебя беспокоит? Не беспокойся?!

Это вот ты думаешь что проблемы нет. А люди приходят в ДО и говорят что проблема есть. Аж вон сайты сочиняют с расстройства  :Smilie: 
Заметь, не потому, что прочитали этот тред!

----------


## Aleksey L.

> То есть про уважение к законам собственной страны? Или про уважение к словам Ринпоче? Определитесь, пожалуйста!


Простите, где вы живете? Точно в России, в Москве? 

Если уважать, должным образом отстегивая, ВСЕ законы, то делать тут точно нечего. В ноль разве что работать получится. Лучше не трогать политику, но тут творится бред полный, в этой стране.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Вижу, что Модератор уже появился.  :Smilie:  

Сейчас, чтобы НИ у кого НЕ было никаких проблем, напишет: "Тема закрыта и вскоре будет удалена"...  :Smilie:  Так?

----------


## Aleksey L.

да тема ни о чем.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А при чем тут СПА-салон (кстати, что это такое?)... Мне не нужно "приятно / неприятно", я не девочка. Но в качестве обратного примера, я приводил недавно, какая теплая и хорошая обстановка была на ретрите Чоки Нима Ринпоче... Те. там "СПА-салон" был, оказывается?  А я и не заметил!


 Не хотел говорить где, но придется, раз пошли "у нас то круче"... выше написанный мною пример про фотографа как раз с Чоки Нима. Так, что не надо сказок где рай божественный.

----------


## ullu

> Интересное дело. А вот официально ДО определяют как открытое *сообщество людей*, объединяющее тех, кто заинтересован в учении.
> http://www.kunphenling.ru/community.php
> ЛЮДЕЙ.
> Сдаётся мне, ты несколько замечталась, что у тебя община это нечто идеальное, высокое и светлое, отдельное от реальности.


Это у тебя божьи бабушки из под кровати полезли  :Smilie: 
А я даже не вяжу. А когда хочу чистого и светлого то иду в ванну. :Smilie: 

Конечно До состоит из людей, которые изучают и практикуют в меру своих способностей, но суть ДО это сохранение принципа учения. Не может каждый человек в ДО быть идеальным сохранителем принципов, тогда ДО должна была состоять из ригдзинов.
У всех свои относительные качества, прически разные, например, а под прическами разные идеи.
Давайте погвоорим о прическах? Это имеет такое же отношение к ДО , как и идеи людей, которые люди приносят в ДО.
Я не поинмаю зачем на этом акцентировать внимание? Это что кому-то что-то дает полезное?



> Конечно я говорю о людях. Нет никакого ДО без людей. Реальная ДО это реальные люди. А фантазии и сказки помоему пора давно забросить, ни к чему это хорошему, как мы видим на примере испытателей, не приводит.


Дада, а дзочген это практикующие.

----------


## ullu

> Так и в негативной реакции, по этой логике нет проблем. Почему она тебя беспокоит? Не беспокойся?!
> 
> Это вот ты думаешь что проблемы нет. А люди приходят в ДО и говорят что проблема есть. Аж вон сайты сочиняют с расстройства 
> Заметь, не потому, что прочитали этот тред!


Меня не беспокоит негативная реакция. Но посокльку я считаю ДО важным, то я говорю это. Если ты меня пошлешь , не послушаешь, продолжишь говорить что-то негативное я не пойду вешаться и не перестану спать по ночам .

Человека так повело потому что пришел искать атмосферу, потом кто-то наступил на больную мозоль и чудесная атомосфера разрушилась и понеслось.
А вы все предлагаете продолжать улушать атмосферу.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Незамалчиванием вы можете обмусолить тут какие-то случаи, создать у других людей негативную реакцию на слово Дзогчен община, да и на слово дзогчен тоже, не мало уже таких примеров.


Вообще конечно это апогей воззрения видимо. Бельведер.
Оказывается не недостатки создают негативную реакцию, а то, что про них говорят. Не тот виноват, кто нагадил, а тот, кто показал пальцем.
Тань вспомни пожалуйста, лично для меня, это ты сама придумала, или кто-то тебе так объяснил?

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (22.05.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> выше написанный мною пример про фотографа как раз с Чоки Нима. Так, что не надо сказок где рай божественный.


Ну что же... если это был Григорий с сайт tantra.fishup.ru, которому сотни людей обязаны тем, что у них теперь есть, благодаря ему, великолепные фотографии Учителей с разных ретритов - значит Вы ему и в самом деле мешали своею спиной - в пяти-то сантиметрах :Smilie:  ... 

Тем более, зачем(?) Вы сами себя тупым-то обзываете:




> Ожидать, что там все будут святыми, это тупо.


Что за самоуничижение?  :Smilie:  Вы же практик!  :Smilie:  

А если Вам даже *на таком великолепном мероприятии, как ретрит ЧНР*, что-то показалось плохим: кто-то толкнул, кто-то не так посмотрел - крепитесь, дружище!  :Smilie:

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (22.05.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Оказывается не недостатки создают негативную реакцию, а то, что про них говорят. Не тот виноват, кто нагадил, а тот, кто показал пальцем.


А что Вас удивляет?  :Smilie: 

Пусть жираф был неправ,
Но виновен не жираф,
А тот, кто крикнул из ветвей:
"Жираф большой, ему видней!"

----------


## ullu

> Я уже написал выше, каких людей я НЕ считаю своими ваджрными родственниками. И объяснил, почему именно.


Ой.
Но это ж невозможно. Ваджрность роственника не ваше решение. Получили передачу вместе - все теперь. Чего хотите считайте, но работать это будет конкретным образом независимо от ваших решений.




> "Обмусолить" - это если бы приводил какие-то неподкрепленные фактами вещи, а потом начинал бы над ними потешаться. Я больше предпочитаю термин "обсуждать"... Тем более, что лично я НЕ могу создать " у других людей негативную реакцию на слово Дзогчен община" - негативную реакцию вызывают САМИ негативные поступки людей ВНУТРИ Дзогчен-общины... А за них я, увы, не ответственен!


Вы можете создать негативную реакцию словами. Это мы все знаем что словами негаитивная реакция и представления создаются прекрасно, в том числе и у других людей.

Негативные поступки людей так же вызывают негативную реакцию у людей, это так. Но отношение к этим проявлениям так же у других людей смещают акценты. Вы знаете как зарождается паника в толпе? Наверняка знаете.



> Зато от замалчивания любая структура быстро перерастает в секту (многократно об этом уже писалось). Для них самое страшное - это гласность и прозрачность!


Сектой что-то становится когда люди ищут тайные рычаги воздействия на других людей. Используют их и люди в результате неосознанно что-то принимают и верят в это. И затем этому следуют.
В ДО нет никакой негласности и непрозрачности. Потмоу что принцип в ДО это то, что ты туда приходишь по своему желанию, наодишься там по своему желанию, никто не использует никаких рычагов давления на тебя, ни явных, ни тайных, принуждая тебя там оставаться. Нет никакого злого дяди Дзогчен, который придет и всех накажет.
Если человек считает что ЕМУ нужно это учение, он приходит и практикует. Если человек так не считает, то он не приходит и не практикует. Никто не будет бегать за ним и говорить - опомнись, возвратись...
И лично мое мнение об этом члеовеке не изменится ни в ту ни в другую сторону. Это его личный выбор, его личная ситуация и его личное решение.
Так что все открыто и прозрачно. Никто и ни от кого не скрывает, что ДО не состоит из ригдзинов.
До состоит из обычных людей. Выходите на улицу и смотрите, езжайте в метро в час пик. Вот это и есть обычные люди, всех их вы можете встретить в ДО, ДО состоит из них, а не из кого-то другого. Не надо ожидать ничего другого.
Этого никто никогда не скрывал. Какой смысл обсуждать поведение этих людей? Вы же не обсуждаете поведение людей в метро? 



> То есть про уважение к законам собственной страны? Или про уважение к словам Ринпоче? Определитесь, пожалуйста!


Могу в ПС, надо?



> А при чем тут СПА-салон (кстати, что это такое?)... Мне не нужно "приятно / неприятно", я не девочка. Но в качестве обратного примера, я приводил недавно, какая теплая и хорошая обстановка была на ретрите Чоки Нима Ринпоче... Те. там "СПА-салон" был, оказывается?  А я и не заметил!


При том, что если вамнужна атмосфера, то вам лучше сходить в СПА салон.
Если вы приходили на ретрит Чоки Нима Ринпоче за атмосферой. то ваш поход туда от похода в СПА ни чем не отличался.

----------

Zangezin (16.03.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Вообще конечно это апогей воззрения видимо. Бельведер.
> Оказывается не недостатки создают негативную реакцию, а то, что про них говорят. Не тот виноват, кто нагадил, а тот, кто показал пальцем.
> Тань вспомни пожалуйста, лично для меня, это ты сама придумала, или кто-то тебе так объяснил?


Читать целиком надо сначала научиться.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Ваджрность роственника не ваше решение. Получили передачу вместе - все теперь. Чего хотите считайте, но работать это будет конкретным образом независимо от ваших решений.


+




> принцип в ДО это то, что ты туда приходишь по своему желанию, наодишься там по своему желанию, никто не использует никаких рычагов давления на тебя, ни явных, ни тайных, принуждая тебя там оставаться.


Прикольно как у тебя эти два противоположных предложения сочитаются. Вот она какая гибкость ума развивается!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Если вы приходили на ретрит Чоки Нима Ринпоче за атмосферой.


Я об этом не говорил. Я ждал именно этот ретрит, как никакой другой, начиная с 2002 года. 




> Могу в ПС, надо?


Конечно надо! Жду...  :Smilie: 

Ладно, Татьян, я сильно уставший, пошел баиньки, тем более - _шабат_  вовсю уже идет! 

До связи! Прошу прощения, если что-то опять очень резкое сказал!

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А если Вам даже *на таком великолепном мероприятии, как ретрит ЧНР*, что-то показалось плохим: кто-то толкнул, кто-то не так посмотрел - крепитесь, дружище!


 Во-первых навряд ли это был тот фотограф. Во-вторых как у вас красиво в чужое мы нагадим, а ваше не трожь. Браво! В-третьих про Сангху Чоки Нима я ничего не говорил. Я привел пример обычного человека, который, что в ДО, что в любой другой общине обычный человек. Так что фантазии совсем не у ullu, а у людей, которые ждут, что в общине должны все святыми быть. А вообще с людьми разговаривать неочем, которые только способны хаять чужое, а в своем глазу и бревна увидеть не способны. Удачи.

ЗЫ: ретрит Намкая Норбу Ринпоче не менее великолепен.

----------


## ullu

> Прикольно как у тебя эти два противоположных предложения сочитаются. Вот она какая гибкость ума развивается!


Ваджрные отношения на тебя никто не налагает, ты их сам получаешь, своими собственными действиями. И избавить тебя от них никто не имеет никакой возомжности.
Точно так же как никто не может избавить тебя от того, что у тебя есть ум.
А наличие у тебя ума не зависит от того решил ты что у тебя ум будет теперь, или решил что теперь ты с этим умом не хочешь иметь никаких отношений.

----------


## ullu

Я тоже пожалуй заваязываю с этой темой.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Да и товарищи хаящие ДО. Вам тут объясняют, что ДО и люди это разные вещи, так как, говоря про ДО вы говорите про всех людей в ДО. А там есть разные люди и те кто серьезно следует, и те кто не очень. И не уважаете вы, что тех, что других, а не разумно критикуете. А что у кого-то там община "золотая не такая как у других" не поверю, так как все мы люди. ЗЫ: а то, что не соображаете, какой настрой создается у новичков, это вобще ноу комментс. И дело тут не в чьих-то фантазиях...

----------


## Aleksey L.

хватит бредить

----------


## Александр Кириченко

Уважаемые практики Дзогчен!

Пожалуйста, перестаньте переносить тему о реальности учения Дзогчен в сферу эмоциональных перепалок и перестрелок. Нет, эту статью написал не я (даже если бы я написал её, ну и что бы это изменило?). Но знаете прочитав все эти сообщения мне становится немного жаль, что не я. В этой статье приведены серъёзные, если не сказать очень серъёзные доводы. Пожалуйста, полемизируйте в этом же стиле. Доводы, доказательства какие-нибудь. Кроме них больше ничего не нужно. Здесь же я вижу лишь фейерверки эмоций. 

Прошу Вас, перестаньте делать пустые, эмоциональные утверждения. Может стоит успокоится и подождать, пока появится более-менее компетентный участник этого форума и спокойно и вразумительно прояснит ситуацию.

Опять же спасибо заранее.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Слыхали? Убойные.

----------


## Legba

Единочаятели!
Про топикстартера все забыли!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
В принципе - Будда с ним. Он даже ссылок на порносайты не догнал повесить на своей страничке - так бы хоть денег заработал. 
Однако тема им поднятая - весьма любопытна. Не в контексте того, что "в ДО все так обстоит, что вона чо выходит". Если решили, что ДО это идея, а не организация, так и ладно.
Вопрос-то был, сколь я понял, в когнитивном диссонансе, вызванном отсутствием физически ощущаемых "чудес". И попытке анализировать возможность оных "чудес" исходя из имеющейся у индивида "научной" картины мира. Спор не новый, и уже не раз приводил к разделению на "ревизионистов" и "мракобесов". Топикстартер попросил или сделать его "мракобесом" (убедив, что чудеса есть) или взять в "ревизионисты" (объяснив, что чудеса совершенно не важны, и это просто дань традиции).

А вы все про родственников... :Cry:

----------


## Ондрий

Статью Спок написал, в соавторстве с Ху... (шутко) ))
-----------

И то верно! Вопрос был не в том, кто кому и чего отдавил....

*Так, все-таки, есть чудеса в решете или врут всё? )* И Дзогчен тут совсем не причем, просто под руку подвернулся...

Аргументы, в стиле _"мне друг рассказал, что сам лично видел как Лама летал, а он врать не будет_" - не катят )

предлагаю поделится личным опытом в наблюдении чудес. И если кто *сам* не видел, тот ващета не очень имеет, что *по делу* возразить автору статьи. А цытаты копипастить и их личные компиляции -  все умеют.. это не сложно.

---
З.Ы.  я сам не видел

----------


## Huandi

> Статью Спок написал, в соавторстве с Ху... (шутко) ))


Я то тут вообще при чем? Даже если в шутку?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Аргументы, в стиле _"мне друг рассказал, что сам лично видел как Лама летал, а он врать не будет_" - не катят )[/COLOR]


Так никакие не катят. Это как бокс по переписке.
- "я сам видел" - "да брешешь"
- "лама сказал есть" - "да брешет"
- "вы кармой не вышли чудеса смотреть" - "на свою посмотри!"
- "лично мне не важно" - "это вы себя успокаиваете"
- "да это ваще не важно" - "значит буддизм не настоящий"
- "буддизм не в этом" - "верните деньги!"

Все околодуховные дискуссии будучи последовательны упираются в спор "У кого ваджр больше".

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> предлагаю поделится личным опытом в наблюдении чудес.


 Я видел чудо. Учитель давал Учение...

----------

Тао (06.08.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Я видел чудо. Учитель давал Учение...


Я видел круче! Некоторые его поняли!  :Cool:

----------

andykh (23.05.2009), Kamal (19.05.2011), Тао (06.08.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я видел круче! Некоторые его поняли!


Да да... и это были именно Вы.

ЗЫ: и оно не круче, его не было бы без того, которое видел я.

----------


## Вантус

Мое мнение по статье, что 1. электромагнитные волны - не единственное объяснение радуг и т.п. Может, всех просто глюки рядом с практиком бить начинают. 2. Современная модель мира адекватна миру не на 100%. 3. Дзогчен, хотя бы, ценен тем же, что и все прочие философские системы, а федеральный бюджет философов в универах спонсирует, значит эта ценность все же присутствует.  Но если уж говорят о чудесах, то надо бы их в студию. В виде повторяемого опыта. Я чудес лично  не видел.

----------


## Orient

Имхо, банальный развод.
Топикстартер сам из Донецка, города где проживают ведущие инструктора ДО, постоянно проводятся ретриты. Нет чтобы прийти и узнать все у одного из компетентнейших людей в ДО. Вместо этого человек лезет на публичный форум, пишет мол "Недавно обнаружил некий сайт", хотя сайт появился день назад и даже неиндексирован поисковыми системами, поэтому как топикстартер нашел его непонятно. При этом регистрация на БФ топикстартера чуть ли не в день создания сайта.
Я думаю сам он этот бредовый сайт и создал.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я думаю сам он этот бредовый сайт и создал.


 Не отмазывайся! Ты с этими самыми из ДО за одно :Smilie:  и я правда тоже)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я то тут вообще при чем? Даже если в шутку?


в чудеса не веришь, тибецев не любишь  :Cry:

----------


## Ондрий

> Так никакие не катят. Это как бокс по переписке.
> - "я сам видел" - "да брешешь"
> - "лама сказал есть" - "да брешет"
> - "вы кармой не вышли чудеса смотреть" - "на свою посмотри!"
> - "лично мне не важно" - "это вы себя успокаиваете"
> - "да это ваще не важно" - "значит буддизм не настоящий"
> - "буддизм не в этом" - "верните деньги!"
> 
> Все околодуховные дискуссии будучи последовательны упираются в спор "У кого ваджр больше".


Все это типичные отмазы, я такие слышал не раз))
Если чел не видел, а врет - это уже из другой оперы.

----------


## Huandi

> в чудеса не веришь, тибецев не любишь


Мне в них не надо верить, так как я видел реальные чудеса, правда не от буддийских учителей. Никак на воззрение это не влияет.

----------


## Вантус

Дело в том, что демонстрация определенных действий с помощью определенной теории есть один из критериев ее верности. Опыты подтверждает теорию. Т.е. если мы даже ничтожное не способны произвести, то возникают сомнения в производстве великого теми же методами.

----------


## Ондрий

> Мне в них не надо верить, так как я видел реальные чудеса, правда не от буддийских учителей. Никак на воззрение это не влияет.


Тем более - делитесь... я думаю, вопрос про чудеса не может ограничиваться только буддизмом.

----------


## Вантус

В свете этого хочется спросить, что именно делал анонимный автор статьи, каков был его эксперимент - например, он делал садхану для обогащения (исцеления и т.п.), но так и не получил денег, здоровья и т.п.? Может он просто технологию не выдержал, в наше время ее внятно никто не объясняет, а она довольно сложна? Или он, уповая на помощь своего гуру, не получил никакой помощи? Или что? То, что я прочел, весьма невнятно. Пусть автор назовет то, что он проверял, методы проверки и полученный результат.

----------


## Huandi

> Тем более - делитесь... я думаю, вопрос про чудеса не может ограничиваться только буддизмом.


Делиться не имеет никакого смысла. Из третьих рук такие знания ничего не значат. У Сураджа как-то обсуждали и я в привате там давал описание.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пусть автор назовет то, что он проверял, методы проверки и полученный результат.


Да причем здесь проверка? Автор исходит из того, что в мире действуют только природные законы, объект изучения физики. И на этом основании опровергает саму возможность существования эффектов, описываемых в тибетской традиции в качестве достижений.
Только и всего.
Ну а "жизнь как чудо", с этой точки зрения, самозародилась в первичном океане в результате случайной комбинации молекул. А его мысли, с этой точки зрения, - простой результат химических реакций в мозгу автора.
И с чем тут спорить? с химическими реакциями?

----------


## Ондрий

> Делиться не имеет никакого смысла. Из третьих рук такие знания ничего не значат. У Сураджа как-то обсуждали и я в привате там давал описание.


вот так всегда (

----------


## Huandi

> вот так всегда (


Кармы не хватило, угу.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ондрий

> Да причем здесь проверка? Автор исходит из того, что в мире действуют только природные законы, объект изучения физики. И на этом основании опровергает саму возможность существования эффектов, описываемых в тибетской традиции в качестве достижений.
> Только и всего.


Как бы не так.. Если б автор увидел ченить "эдакое" и у него не нашлось бы аргументов из "научной картины мира" (помимо аргумента личных глюков), статья бы звучала совсем иначе  :Wink: 


В общем, я смотрю, народ не спешит рассказывать о чудесах.. Толи сказать нечего, толи партизанят - "видел, но не скажу чо!" ))))

----------


## Вантус

Ко всем этим традициям и вправду очень много грустных вопросов. Но анонимный автор их не задает, а просто демонстрирует свою неосведомлённость как в традициях, так и в физике.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ко всем этим традициям и вправду очень много грустных вопросов.


Традиции то тут причем? Есть метода, есть описание результатов. Кто-нить потрудился выполнить *полностью* ТЗ и ТУ? А у нас, белых, всегда так... то ли лыжи не едут, то ли...

гляжу я не нибо,
да думку гадаю - 
ах шож я ни димон,
ах шож не литаю.

(С)

----------


## Вантус

Я под традициями разумел еще и общественные институты и пр. с ними связанное. Там унылая, Андрей, картина, не хуже меня знаешь. К тому же, может существовать результативный метод обретения сиддхи, но тотально отсутствовать его достаточное знание. Короче, потенциально работоспособная, но на настоящий момент сломанная штуковина.

----------


## Ондрий

> К тому же, может существовать результативный метод обретения сиддхи, но тотально отсутствовать его достаточное знание. Короче, потенциально работоспособная, но на настоящий момент сломанная штуковина.


Кем сломана? Оригинальные тексты - имеются. Носители традиции как бы наличествуют. Чего не хватает? Ванг-лунг-каменты-вперед. Но у всех ли имеются необходимые качества? А это - опять таки, к теме о несоблюдении технологии. 

Вопросы конечно задавать можно, но только из задающих оные вопросы кто-сколько отсидел? Ааа.. вот-вот.. И даже если и сидел, точно ли все верно делал? А ведь примеров имеется, когда у сидельцев крыша моросит. А те кто "откинулся" - тут либо все получилось, но он молчит (и правильно делает), либо ничего не получилось - но поговорить об этом любит.

А еще есть гаррипоттеры, кто не отсидев хотя бы ньенпа (а даже если и отсидев) мечуть гневные мантры аки Зевс и штабелями кладут "врагов учения". (шаптеночитатели - маненько прибуряченные русские иогины)

----------


## Вова Л.

Ну а там скажем тумо - чем не чудо.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Людям зрелищ надо, а не практик :Smilie:  только шоу никто не обещал.

----------


## Гьямцо

Если уж дело касается всего буддизма, то ответ прост.
Суть буддийской практики – очищение и укрощение своего ума.



> Не совершай негативную карму. 
> Накапливай богатство заслуг. 
> Укроти свой ум полностью.
> Таково учение Будды.


Иногда при этом в качестве побочного продукта появляются какие-то сиддхи, иногда не появляются – какая разница? Предъявить, например, бодхичитту, все равно не удастся. 
Что же до чудес и всякой магии – это, пожалуйста, к товарищу Копперфильду. Буддизм – он все же не об этом.

----------


## Александр Кириченко

1.Я не агент ЦРУ. У меня нет задания уничтожить Дзогчен. Ссылку на этот не хороший сайт получил в письме от знакомого в воскресенье. Среди адресатов письма я далеко не один. Называть знакомого не буду а то вы из сострадания его порешите. Только порешит ли это проблему? И хватит с шпиономанией.

2.Картина мира науки на 100% верной быть не может. Это факт беспорный. Так что если наука не может быть правильной на 100% мы делаем вывод, что на 100% верен Дзогчен? Так по вашему выходит.

3.Теперь о чудесном. Единственное что мне удалось прочитать в поддержку этого - это туммо. Научится управлять температурой тела, частотой пульса, слюновыделением и потоотделением при желании довольно просто. Это умеют делать животные. У меня есть знакомый дед который умеет делать такие штуки. Этот дед в 70 лет бегает ежедневно от 15км. Это больше похоже на чудо.

Больше никаких разумных доводов мне найти здесь не удалось. Ждём компетентных участников форума которые прояснят ситуацию.

----------


## Dondhup

С чего Вы решили что все дружно ринуться доказавать Вам верность Дзогчена.
Оно нам надо?
 Кстати в той статье наезд не на один Дзогчен, а на по сути  всю Ваджраяну. 
Хотите найти доказательства - ищите, причем БФ последнее место где Вы их можете найти  :Smilie: 

Практиковать Ваджраяну и тем более стадию завершения или махамудру или дзогчен реально могут только люди собравшие соответствующие причины и условия, что чрезвычайно трудно.

----------


## Вова Л.

> 3.Теперь о чудесном. Единственное что мне удалось прочитать в поддержку этого - это туммо. Научится управлять температурой тела, частотой пульса, слюновыделением и потоотделением при желании довольно просто.


Ой, так уж просто. Если бы все так легко было, то никто бы не волновался из-за роста тарифов на газ  :Smilie: . Другое дело, что многих обычных буддийских сиддх могут достичь и не-буддисты (при желании) и об этом говорится в текстах. А вот со сверестевственными сиддхами - посложнее. 

Ни один учитель Вам не пообещает научить летать по небу, или ходить во воде (в современном мире это и без буддизма сделать не сложно с помщью самолета, или корабля). Если Вы собиретесь практиковать для этого, то Вы явно обратились не по адресу.

----------


## Sadhak

О чудесах хорошая цитата:



> Вы, по всей вероятности,  действительно  не  увидите чуда. Наверное, вы
> правы  и  тогда,  когда  находите   естественное  объяснение  всем  странным
> происшествиям вашей прошлой жизни. Господь не сыплет  чудес  на природу, как
> перец из  перечницы. Чудо  -- большая  редкость.  Оно встречается в  нервных
> узлах  истории --  не  политической  и не  общественной,  а иной,  духовной,
> которую людям и невозможно полностью знать. Пока  ваша мысль от таких  узлов
> далека, вам  нечего ждать  чуда. Вот  если бы  вы были апостолом, мучеником,
> миссионером  --  дело другое. *Тот, кто не живет у железной дороги, не  видит
> поездов.* Ни вы, ни я  не  присутствуем при заключении  важного договора, или
> ...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное. Вот что, сын Малункьи, мной не разъяснено: ...
> 
> Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной не разъяснено? В этом нет смысла, это не служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умировотворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это мной не разъяснено. *А вот что*, сын Малункьи, *мной разъяснено: вот страдание, вот причина страдания, вот прекращение страдания, вот путь ведущий к прекращению страдания.*


[таково мне было видение в процессе дыхания богомерзким истинному буддисту способом]

Так вот... Три завета Ганраба Дордже - это утилитарный инструментарий к той мысли, которая выражена в цитате выше...

А мир наполнен людьми и общинами людей, которые алчут чудес; силы... любви (!) И этим людям нужно искать те места, где они могут отбрести чудеса, силу и любовь.

Просто ДО и буддиийские общины - это не правильный выбор при таком раскладе приоритетов.

Просто стоит задать себе вопросы: какие чулены употреблял Шакьямуни; какие тела света он явил? И ничо так получилось, без оного...

P.S. А укакиваться, доказывая реальность существавания Тела Света; практик с чуленами; факта рождения Будды Шакьямуни или фруктового мороженого по семь копеек в 1989 году на соседней улице, просто не стоит.  Берегите бисер, он пригодиться для ситуаций, в которых будет польза и себе и другим...

----------


## PampKin Head

К вопросу о чудесах: http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn11.htm

P.S. Такой момент: исторически Дзогчен как учение людей(который вне слов и понятий... впрочем, как и Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи, да светятся его лотосовые стопы и растет лотос из его пупа), если не брать Уддияну, существовал в социуме с сильным буддийским бэкграундом. И это обстоятельство в совокупности с плотным личным контактом, который обеспечивали не стадионы, а жизнь рядом с актуальными дхогченпами, срыв башки тех, "кому передали", но кто актуально не получил, минимизировало.

В РФ (как то ни странно), Дзогчен *позиционируется* (конечно же не ННР) как "не-буддизм". Этакая PR-мадхъямика. Типо, квас - не кола (с) Пелевин. И имеем то, что имеем: в отрыве от сдерживающих общебуддийских императивов (это ж не буддизм) получается очередная "русская Веда", резко благоухаюшая на перепрелом навозе народноправославных психозов.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Не понимаю, как можно хаять свое, родное (разве если оно не твое и не было родным никогда). 

А потом приходит пампкин, сын Малункьи,) и меняет декор - *А вот Будда Шакьямуни - рулит*, (с этим не спорит никто ... адин-ноль). 

Дзогчен не буддизм. Дзогчен - Лукоморье какое-то. Йо-ххо! 
А не пойти ли к лешему, поплевать на плешь ему (получить передач). 
______________________________________________________
необходимо - выучить буддийскую космологию (абхидхарма), арифметику (число и внешний мир, число и активность внутри мандалы), санскрит (значение любых биджа-слогов алфавита али-кали в применении к телесной карте), тогда уже можно верным образом понять откуда и куда идут передачи и _какое_ учение передается, для чего. затем - верным образом получить посвященИЯ и стать _мантравадином_. и уже тогда - действительно практиковать. 

(при условии, если вас еще не разобрали на запчасти для тысячи маленких медвежат заводные любители ножичков и сабелек)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> И имеем то, что имеем: в отрыве от сдерживающих общебуддийских императивов (это ж не буддизм) получается очередная "русская Веда", резко благоухаюшая на перепрелом навозе народноправославных психозов.


Все потому, что (кто-то решил, что) буддизм для государства - безолаберная кучка _бесолезных_ бездельников, жаждущих успокоения _непонятной_ нирваны, мешая _ему_ строить _свой_ социум и управлять _выращиваемыми_ внутри своих "загончиков". Кто мешает - тот не нужен. 

Вот и хочется как-то отойти в сторонку, по-современному, и не вызывать у государства какой бы то ни было неприязни. Так спокойней
<как вариант>

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дзогчен не буддизм. Дзогчен - Лукоморье какое-то. Йо-ххо!
> А не пойти ли к лешему, поплевать на плешь ему (получить передач).
> __________________________________________________ ____
> необходимо - выучить буддийскую космологию (абхидхарма), арифметику (число и внешний мир, число и активность внутри мандалы), санскрит (значение любых биджа-слогов алфавита али-кали в применении к телесной карте), тогда уже можно верным образом понять откуда и куда идут передачи и какое учение передается, для чего. затем - верным образом получить посвященИЯ и стать мантравадином. и уже тогда - действительно практиковать.
> 
> (при условии, если вас еще не разобрали на запчасти для тысячи маленких медвежат заводные любители ножичков и сабелек)


Главное - не напрягаться и пребывать в "перадаче"... Тогда и лотосы из пупа отрастут и вопросы после 8-ми лет в ганчи расосутся...

сваха...

----------


## рабдан

А автор вполне талантлив и честен. :Smilie: 
Со многим можно и нужно спорить. Вряд ли рассуждения об анигиляции разумны при обсуждении темы "радужного тела". Хотя почему бы не подумать на эту тему?
Но вот многое подмечено правильно.
ДО живёт постоянным "ожиданием чудес", которых вообщем - то не происходит, ну или они не сильно отличаются от "чудес" в любой другой "духовной" общине. При этом забывается банальное "присутствие", когда гары для россиян "покупаются" в Румынии, янтра - йога объявляется чуть ли не единственным путём в состояние дзогчен и т.п.

Дух секты просто лезет во все двери и окна, но это никому не важно, большинство наслаждается своей "благой кармой" причастности к высшему учению всех Будд. И совсем за небольшую плату. О Милароепе вспоминают, только когда надо как то объяснить всякие "румынские косяки" и т.п.

В итоге всё держится совершенно в стиле Достоевского , на "Великом Инквизиторе" с его идеологией "чуда, тайны и авторитета".. вкупе со "свободой греха", под лозунгом самоосвобождения страстей". Эх жаль никто Фёдора Михайловича не читает. А очень зря. В итоге балом правят персонажи неуловимо сходные с лакеем Смердяковым. И это при огромном количестве действительных практиков. 
Секрет популярности ДО .. помимо действительной мудрости древнейшей традиции на : Пей, гуляй, плати взносы, сиди на игле "бесконечного получения учения"
, будь послушным мальчиком или хорошей девочкой, слушайся инструкторов, перестань думать, отдай нам свободу, ты же слаб, хоть где - то и самовершенен. 


"О, мы разрешим им и грех, они слабы и 
бессильны, и они будут любить нас как дети за то, что мы им позволим 
грешить. Мы скажем им, что всякий грех будет искуплен, если сделан будет с 
нашего позволения; позволяем же им грешить потому, что их любим, наказание 
же за эти грехи, так и быть, возьмем на себя. И возьмем на себя, а нас они 
будут обожать, как благодетелей, понесших на себе их грехи пред Богом. И не 
будет у них никаких от нас тайн. Мы будем позволять или запрещать им жить с 
их женами и любовницами, иметь или не иметь детей - все судя по их 
послушанию - и они будут нам покоряться с весельем и радостью. Самые 
мучительные тайны их совести - все, все понесут они нам, и мы все разрешим, 
и они поверят решению нашему с радостию, потому что оно избавит их от 
великой заботы и страшных теперешних мук решения личного и свободного. И все 
будут счастливы, все миллионы существ, кроме сотни тысяч управляющих ими. 
Ибо лишь мы, мы, хранящие тайну, только мы будем несчастны. Будет тысячи 
миллионов счастливых младенцев и сто тысяч страдальцев, взявших на себя 
проклятие познания добра и зла. Тихо умрут они, тихо угаснут во имя твое и 
за гробом обрящут лишь смерть. Но мы сохраним секрет и длящих же счастия 
будем манить их наградой небесною и вечною. Ибо если б и было что на том 
свете, то уж, конечно, не для таких, как они. Говорят и пророчествуют, что 
Ты придешь и вновь победишь, придешь со своими избранниками, со своими 
гордыми и могучими, но мы скажем, что они спасли лишь самих себя, а мы 
спасли всех. Говорят, что опозорена будет блудница, сидящая на звере и 
держащая в руках своих ТАЙНУ, что взбунтуются вновь малосильные, что 
разорвут порфиру ее и обнажат ее "гадкое" тело. Но я тогда встану и укажу 
Тебе на тысячи миллионов счастливых младенцев, не знавших греха. И мы, 
взявшие грехи их для счастья их на себя, мы станем пред тобой и скажем: 
"Суди нас, если можешь и смеешь". Знай, что я не боюсь Тебя."
Из разговора Великого Инквизитора с Христом

Потихоньку всё более побеждает "стиль" "корпорации по производству "правоверных".  Улыбчивых и политкорректных. Хотя увы вместо желанных менеджеров - либералов появляются самые разнообразные человеки, с которыми никто не знает что делать. Это я не в плане осуждения. Просто дзогчен не может быть ПО ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЮ массовым. 

!. Поверь и переживи чудо , которого нет. Говори всем, что испытал "прямое введение".
2.Забудь о гуру - йоге и личной практике и верь бездумно в то что говорит Учитель и его близкие и приближённые
3 Пребывай в этом состоянии "преданного" и "правоверного", отдав нам свою свободу.

Такие ныне заветы...  Ощущение такое, что главным посвящением становится "Выведение из Ригпа", а не наоборот.
Собственное мнение, практика тотально становятся принципиально не нужны. Даже форумы и свободные рассылки ДО не нужны. Это зовётся часть "культуры ДО". Как сказал мне на днях один умный человек, грустно пошутив.. "это больше похоже на культурную революцию в китайском стиле", чем на "культуру ДО".И самое печальное, что это действительно так или иначе благословлено Ринпоче.

 Учитель есть проявление нашего "ясного света". Он есть "наше зеркало". Самоубийства и убийства, грустные смерти "старых практиков" и всякие чудеса героев -  самоосвобожденцев - это только вершина айсберга. Это чудо и действие Защитников, что это пока не массовые феномены.
Под видом сострадания коммерческая система развивает свои "дхарма - продажи". Ей собственно всё равно. Типа все были "предупреждены" об опасностях.
ПРОСТО МЕЧТАЮ О ТОМ, ЧТО БЫ Я БЫЛ НЕПРАВ.

----------

Kamal (19.05.2011), Volt (07.12.2008)

----------


## рабдан

Вспоминаю забавную историю.. происшедшую с кем то на Афоне. Некто спросил у старца.. а много ли у вас тут святых чудотворцев? Тот ответил.. "Святых мало, а вот чудотворцев много". имел он ввиду неадекватное поведение.. часто выдаваемое за род "юродства" как святости.
"стрэндж пипл" полно везде. И это нормально. К врачу идут не здоровые, а больные.
Просто в случае дзогчена это грустно и опасно тысячекратно.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> В итоге всё держится совершенно в стиле Достоевского , на "Великом Инквизиторе" с его идеологией "чуда, тайны и авторитета".. вкупе со "свободой греха", под лозунгом самоосвобождения страстей". Эх жаль никто Фёдора Михайловича не читает. А очень зря. В итоге балом правят персонажи неуловимо сходные с лакеем Смердяковым. И это при огромном количестве действительных практиков. 
> Секрет популярности ДО .. помимо действительной мудрости древнейшей традиции на : Пей, гуляй, плати взносы, сиди на игле "бесконечного получения учения"
> , будь послушным мальчиком или хорошей девочкой, слушайся инструкторов, перестань думать, отдай нам свободу, ты же слаб, хоть где - то и самовершенен.


 :Smilie:  Witchcraft стандартный такой .... только как уже говорилось, жертвой ты сам себя выбираешь, когда отдаешь кому-то свои миры. Любая дакини обладает обманной речью, это ее суть. Попасть в сети может лишь слабый духом или добровольно захотевший вступить в связь, чтоб чего-то узнать. 

Ну и всегда есть вариант, что мы чего-то не понимаем. И этим непониманием пользуются, не спеша что-либо прояснить. А зачем? Ум человеку на что, типа? 
Все, написанное Вами, вероятно, вызвано стремлением что-то изменить, но навряд ли изменит хоть что-то. Разве что посеет семена сомнения в читающих. Возможно, это и хорошо и обрережет людей от возможности разочароваться самим. Учиться надо, а потом передавать выученное. Но смысл учения пропадает, когда понимаешь, что ты учишь чего-то, что тут же становится достоянием считывающих твой расшаренный "профайл". 

Поэтому и получается, что агрессоры пухнут, а "святые" сдуваются.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Людям зрелищ надо, а не практик только шоу никто не обещал.


Род сей жаждет чудес. Ищем радужных тел и прочих чудес, а забываем про бодхичиту.
В христианстве также - ищут мироточения икон, а забывают о любви к ближнему и сострадании.

----------


## Aleksey L.

аминь!

----------


## рабдан

> Все, написанное Вами, вероятно, вызвано стремлением что-то изменить, но навряд ли изменит хоть что-то. Разве что посеет семена сомнения в читающих. Возможно, это и хорошо и обрережет людей от возможности разочароваться самим. Учиться надо, а потом передавать выученное. Но смысл учения пропадает, когда понимаешь, что ты учишь чего-то, что тут же становится достоянием считывающих твой расшаренный "профайл". 
> 
> Поэтому и получается, что агрессоры пухнут, а "святые" сдуваются.


Да менять ничего не надо. :Embarrassment:  Понимание тотального совершенства ТАК, ТУТ и ТЕПЕРЬ - это же и есть вроде путь Дзогчена, путь без пути. 
Однако понимание этого вряд ли стоит путать с забвением законов тяготения, законов экономики или ещё чего - нибудь существенного.

----------


## Aion

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=139

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Человек думает, что круто замаскировался


"Чтоб солнце заслонить - ушей ослиных мало" (афоризм).

В одной старой басне осел мечтал стать львом. Но даже в шкуре льва осла можно было легко узнать - предательски выдавали длинные ослиные уши.

Помнится, некто Сергей Р. уже писал нечто подобное на своём форуме (в том числе, о своих впечатлениях от совместной бани - дело было, кажется, в Кунсангаре). 




> А автор вполне талантлив и честен. 
> Со многим можно и нужно спорить.


А, впрочем, вот он и сам, наш конспиратор. 

Сергей, как бы вы не прятались под разными шкурами (пардон) никами, вас выдает неподражаемый стиль и "ослиные уши". Но к чему этот маскарад?! 

Я давно предлагал вам объединить усилия с отцом А. Кураевым и делать с ним одно богоугодное дело - обличать буддизм, лам, общины и главный объект критики - ДО, где так много "strange people", "торговля дхарма-услугами" и т.д. (чем вы и так занимаетесь). 

Не лучше ли публично покаяться в тибетской ереси и открыто вступить в ту же епархию, которой служит о. Кураев, чем пудрить мозги себе и другим? Подумайте. Ряса смотрелась бы на вас очень органично, а слова звучали бы более назидательно.  :Wink:

----------


## Юань Дин

Я тоже как-то хотел пойти в ДО практиковать после прочтения "Кристалл и Путь Света".
А потом вспомнил как Миларепа отказался от практики Дзогчена у одного мастера, объяснив это тем, что сие учение выше его способностей. И ушел к другому мастеру, мастеру линии Кагью, кажется. Это из книги о Миларепе.

Так вот, если сам Миларепа (!) сомневался в своих способностях практиковать Дзогчен, то как же я, вошь дрожащая, родившийся в неблагой для практики Дхармы Западной Сибири в силу своей дурной кармы, смею предъявлять претензии на высокие свои способности. Это будет не Дзогчен, а самообольщение.

Это про меня. Остальные, видимо, были крутыми практиками в прошлых жизнях.

----------


## Ондрий

> Это про меня. Остальные, видимо, были крутыми практиками в прошлых жизнях.


Щас вам расскажут, что "именно в смутное время кали-юги высшие тайные практики обладают наибольшей эффективностью".

----------


## Huandi

> Остальные, видимо, были крутыми практиками в прошлых жизнях.


Последней этой фразой все испортил... а так красиво начал

----------


## Aion

> родившийся в неблагой для практики Дхармы Западной Сибири


Денис Борисович, для практики Дхармы вообще нет неблагих территорий. Я тоже родился в Сибири и люблю свою родину, люблю Землю, Галактику люблю...  :Cool:

----------


## Вова Л.

> А потом вспомнил как Миларепа отказался от практики Дзогчена у одного мастера, объяснив это тем, что сие учение выше его способностей. И ушел к другому мастеру, мастеру линии Кагью, кажется. Это из книги о Миларепе.


Интересно, а не могли бы привести цитату и более конкретно указать источник (просто интересно).

----------


## Aion

Дзогчен - это не религия, школа или секта.
Истинный живой Дзогчен - это знание состояния самого человека, и его назначение - открыть нам это состояние. Тогда у нас остается меньше проблем, меньше напряжений, меньше страхов, потому что мы знаем, каковы наши реальные условия... Из учений Намкая Норбу Ринпоче http://www.dzogchen.ru/

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Я тоже как-то хотел пойти в ДО практиковать после прочтения "Кристалл и Путь Света".
> А потом вспомнил как Миларепа отказался от практики Дзогчена у одного мастера, объяснив это тем, что сие учение выше его способностей. И ушел к другому мастеру, мастеру линии Кагью, кажется. Это из книги о Миларепе.
> 
> Так вот, если сам Миларепа (!) сомневался в своих способностях практиковать Дзогчен, то как же я, вошь дрожащая, родившийся в неблагой для практики Дхармы Западной Сибири в силу своей дурной кармы, смею предъявлять претензии на высокие свои способности. Это будет не Дзогчен, а самообольщение.
> 
> Это про меня. Остальные, видимо, были крутыми практиками в прошлых жизнях.


Да, согласен с вами. Я в своё время(в 98-м) всё ж таки отважился и был на учении ННР. Ещё заезжал к нему и в 99-м. Но не пошло оно как то у меня, ну не был я настолько "крутым практиком в прошлых жизнях"  :Frown: 
"И ушёл к другому мастеру" совершенствоваться в Поэтапном Пути к Пробуждению. Ну а дзогчен - вещь хорошая, но пока не для меня.

----------


## Андрей Панфилов

Ребята, всё значительно проще! Во всём виноват, широкоизвестный в узких кругах, Игорь Берхин. 
Автор сайта "стопдзогчен" состоял с ним в одной ДО и все восемь лет ходил в общину и терпелеиво ждал, пока тот явит чудо... Но время шло, а Игорь всё не являл и не являлял чудес. Володя даже стал синим ганчи на какое-то время, вероятно, в надежде официально потребовать от Берхина явления чуда, как то: растворения в радужном свете, жизни без еды и прочего. Но и на этот раз Берхин был непреклонен! В итоге у автора сайта лопнуло терпение и мы имеем то, что имеем. И я его за это не виню.
Пользуясь случаем, предлагаю подписать петицию с обращением к этому несговорчивому и глухому к религиозным чувствам других человеку -- к Игорю Берхину. Игорь! Пожалуйста, прекрати отнекиваться и яви чудо на благо всех нас. Спасибо.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Интересно, а не могли бы привести цитату и более конкретно указать источник (просто интересно).


Эту книгу я читал год назад. Взял ее у Дифо из г. Киселевск ( http://board.buddhist.ru/member.php?u=3988 ), затем вернул. Поэтому цитату привести не могу. Где-то в тексте в тех местах, где Миларепа еще в поисках учителя ходил после того, как применил черную магию впротив противников своей матери.

Точное название книги тоже запамятовал, но потом нашел на странице http://www.samadi.ru/books/1413.html :

Великий Йог Тибета Миларепа
Издательство: Агни, 1993
ISBN: 5-86929-003-1 

О книге: Настоящая книга представляет собой жизнеописание, называемое по-тибетски "Джецюн-Кахбум", или "Житие Джецюна-Миларепы", написанное учеником Миларепы Речунгом и переведенное на английский язык ламой Кази Дава-Самдупом.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Интересно, а не могли бы привести цитату и более конкретно указать источник (просто интересно).


А вот и цитата (см. жирным шрифтом) из книги "Великий йог Тибета Миларепа" (сейчас скачал книгу в интернете, чтобы цитату найти):

*ГЛАВА IV. ПОИСКИ СВЯТОЙ ДХАРМЫ*

_О том, как Джецюн покинул своего учителя черной магии и как он нашел гуру Истинного Учения - Переводчика Марпу_.

Речунг сказал тогда: "О Учитель! Ты упомянул о нескольких белых деяниях, совершенных тобой, что, конечно, означает преданность Святой Дхарме. Как и в связи с каким событием ты обратился к религии к чему привели твои поиски?".
В ответ Джецюн продолжил рассказ: "Я испытывал глубокое раскаяние в том, что сотворил столько зла - убил посредством магии стольких людей и уничтожил урожай, и я так жаждал приобщиться к религии, что забыл о еде. Днем и ночью я не находил себе покоя и не мог спать. Однако, хотя меня мучили угрызения совести и я был охвачен раскаянием, я не мог попросить учителя разрешить мне жить религиозной жизнью и продолжал служить ему, надеясь, что когда-нибудь представится удобный случай попросить его отпустить меня изучать Святое Учение.
Случилось так, что один богатый покровитель моего учителя серьезно заболел, и его тотчас вызвали к нему для оказания помощи. Через три дня он вернулся очень печальный. Я спросил, что его опечалило. Он ответил: "Как преходящи все состояния существования! Вчера вечером этот почтенный человек скончался, и я не могу не скорбеть об этой утрате. Я осознал, как эфемерна жизнь на Земле. К тому же я с молодых лет занимаюсь колдовством, принося гибель людям и насылая град. И ты, мой сын, тоже с юности занялся этим греховным делом и накопил массу плохой кармы, которая тяжелым грузом лежит на мне, так как я несу ответственность за твои поступки" . Когда я спросил его, не спасутся ли все убитые мной и не перейдут ли в более высокие состояния существования, он ответил: "Я считаю, что все живые существа являются носителями луча Вечности, и мы должны трудиться для их спасения и совершенствования. Я также знаю, какие ритуалы должны совершаться для этого. Но все зависит от правильного понимания цели ритуала, а также от значения используемых слов. Я, однако, не уверен, поможет ли это поверхностное знание во время серьезной опасности. Поэтому я хочу обрести такое учение, которое помогает в любой ситуации. Ты оставайся здесь и заботься о моих детях и учениках, а я пойду трудиться ради твоего и моего спасения. Или ты иди, изучай и осуществляй Святую Дхарму ради меня и себя, и тогда ты спасешь меня и обеспечишь мне благоприятное рождение в следующем существовании, которое позволит мне пройти быстро Путь, ведущий к Освобождению, а я во время своего обучения буду обеспечивать тебя всем необходимым".
Это было то, чего я хотел, и я был очень рад это услышать. Я попросил его разрешить мне ступить на путь духовного служения. Он сразу дал согласие и сказал: "Конечно, ты молод, обладаешь большой волей, несгибаемым упорством и верой. Ты будешь предан религии. Ступай и целиком посвяти себя религиозной жизни".
Он дал мне самку яка, которую навьючил рулонами ткани из мягкой ярлунгской шерсти, и велел мне идти в Нар, что в долине Цанг, где жил известный лама по имени Ронгтен-Лхага, принадлежавший к старой мистической секте. Говорили, что он приобрел сверхнормальные способности с помощью учения Великое Совершенство, используемого сектой Ньингма. Мой учитель хотел, чтобы я изучил его у этого гуру и применил на практике. Исполняя его желание, я отправился в Нар и, прибыв туда, начал разыскивать ламу.
Я нашел его дом, где встретился с женой и несколькими его учениками, которые сообщили мне, что здесь находится главный монастырь, но самого ламы в монастыре нет, так как в данное время он пребывает в филиале монастыря в Ринанге, в верхней долине Ньянга. Я сказал им, что меня послал сюда лама Юнгтун-Трогьял и я отблагодарю того, кто отведет меня к ламе. Жена ламы велела одному из учеников проводить меня.
В Ринанге я встретился с ламой и, отдав ему яка и тюк шерстяной ткани в качестве подарка, сказал, что я, великий грешник из Западного Нагорья, пришел сюда, чтобы обрести учение, которое приведет меня в течение одной жизни к освобождению от существования сансаре, и молил передать его мне.
*Лама сказал: "Мое учение, называемое Великое Совершенство, есть действительно совершенство. У него прекрасные корни, прекрасный ствол и прекрасная крона . Благо тому, от кого оно было получено, и тому, кто его получил, и прекрасны его плоды, которые есть знание йоги. Тот, кто медитирует на нем днем, получает Освобождение в тот же день, и того же достигает тот, кто медитирует на нем ночью. Одаренным, кому благоприятствует карма, достаточно только слышать учение, чтобы достичь Освобождения. Им не нужна медитация. Это учение для наиболее развитых умов. Я передам его тебе". Он сразу же посвятил меня и дал мне необходимые инструкции. Тогда у меня возникла мысль, что ранее, когда я занимался колдовством с целью убийства людей, мне потребовалось 14 дней для совершения этого, а чтобы наслать град, - семь дней, в то время как сейчас я получаю знания, которые освободят меня в любое время - днем или ночью, в зависимости от того, когда я буду применять их, а для одаренных и тех, кому благоприятствует карма, даже слышания учения достаточно, чтобы достичь Освобождения. Я сказал себе: "Что ж, вероятно, я один из таких одаренных!" И я так возгордился, что не мог сосредоточиться и вместо этого уснул, и в результате был лишен возможности испытать учение на практике.
Через несколько дней лама пришел ко мне и сказал: "Ты называл себя великим грешником, пришедшим с нагорья, и в этом ты совершенно прав. Со своей стороны, я слишком много наобещал, воздавая похвалу моему учению. Теперь я хорошо понимаю, что не смогу обратить тебя. Есть монастырь в Лхобраке, называемый Дово-унг (Пшеничная Долина), где сейчас живет преданный ученик великого индийского святого Наропы. Он самый достойный из достойнейших, настоящий принц среди переводчиков, обладающий знаниями новых Тантрийских Учений, не имеющий себе равных во всех трех мирах. Его зовут Переводчик Марпа. Между тобой и им есть кармическая связь, идущая от прошлых жизней. К нему ты должен пойти".*

----------

Алексей Е (07.09.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

Вот ключевая фраза:
Я сказал себе: "Что ж, вероятно, я один из таких одаренных!" И я так возгордился, что не мог сосредоточиться и вместо этого уснул, и в результате был лишен возможности испытать учение на практике.

----------


## Ондрий

Ключевая фраза может быть и другой:

"Между тобой и им есть кармическая связь, идущая от прошлых жизней. К нему ты должен пойти"

----------


## Юань Дин

> Ключевая фраза может быть и другой:
> 
> "Между тобой и им есть кармическая связь, идущая от прошлых жизней. К нему ты должен пойти"


Конечно, так.

Но здесь есть зыбкая грань, которую увидит только учитель. Эта грань - возможность впасть в такую еле заметную гордыню, в результате чего неопытный практик будет вместо развития самообольщаться.
Я уверен, что таких россиян очень и очень много.

----------


## Вова Л.

*Денис Борисович*

Спасибо за цитаты - полезно освежить в памяти. Хотя, там и не совсем так, как Вы написали сначала. Но вообще - в тему. Спасибо.

----------


## Ревчук

> Прошу Вас, перестаньте делать пустые, эмоциональные утверждения. Может стоит успокоится и подождать, пока появится более-менее компетентный участник этого форума и спокойно и вразумительно прояснит ситуацию.
> 
> Опять же спасибо заранее.




Уважаемый Александр.

К сожалению за отсутствием времени, я не буду рассматривать статью по порядку, пытаясь оспорить приведённые в статье тезисы.

Скажу в общем - статья очень примитивная, даже с точки зрения современного матереализма. (Видимо познания автора  ограниченны курсом средней школы 7 - 10 летней давности).

Но дело даже не в этом, автор так и не понял, что изучая Дзогчен имел дело с совершенно иным способом описания реальности, с иным синтаксисом. Отсюда и возникла эта нелепая попытка опровергнуть одно описание с помощью другого. (Даже не утруждая себя попытками поискать параллели). Кстати такие попытки делаются и иногда даже вполне себе удачно. Если захотите дам пару ссылок, в личном сообщении.


 P. S. Зачем он столько слов писал, мне не понятно. Написал бы просто - "я думаю, что все религии бред, а Маркс с Энгельсом рулят" и все бы его сразу поняли  :Smilie:

----------


## Юань Дин

> *Денис Борисович*
> 
> Хотя, там и не совсем так, как Вы написали сначала.


Это потому что память у меня плохая. Но суть одна  :Smilie:

----------


## Юань Дин

> Конечно, так.
> 
> Но здесь есть зыбкая грань, которую увидит только учитель. Эта грань - возможность впасть в такую еле заметную гордыню, в результате чего неопытный практик будет вместо развития самообольщаться.
> Я уверен, что таких россиян очень и очень много.


Вот еще мысль по поводу ДО:

может, кто-то нашел свое место в ДО и там ему место  :Smilie:  .
Но в большинстве своем мы же в России живем. А мало ли кто к нам ездит с "Учениями" (в кавычках!). Мы же не знаем досье на этих тибетцев.
Думаю, в случае возможного "потребления китайской подделки вместо французского костюма", никто не спасет от неосмотрительности начать тешить свое эго как самое даровитое и способное до высоких практик.

Поэтому лучше сильно не высовываться в нашем-то не завидном (с точки зрения плотности гуру на кв.м. российской территории) положении, а практиковать потихоничку то, что поможет "просто быть хорошим человеком" (это из песни Высоцкого про индусов) и надеяться на благоприятное перерождение. Это, смотря по предпочтениям: или христианство, или тхеравада, или "развитие низшей личности" в Ламриме.
Конечно, не густо. Но и не пусто. Зато крыша не съедет без присмотра учителя. И минимум риска.
А амбиции насчет Просветления в этой жизни надо уменьшить. Это точно вполне, что никто из нас в этой и ближайших жизнях Просветления не достигнет (если это вообще не абстрактное понятие, не неосуществимая мечта). А вот "просто стать хорошим человеком", тем самым наделив свое рождение смыслом, может.
Давайте будем реалистами, а не утопистами. Ктому же большой плюс в развитии - воспитание скромности. Забыл, кто из восточных сказал: если хочешь быть первым, будь последним. Тише едешь - дальше будешь (это уже наши).

----------

Алексей Е (07.09.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

Один, мною премного уважаемый, старый тиб.  Лама говорил на сей счет (русским):

- Была бы у вас хорошая карма - родились бы нормальными тибетцами!

 :Cool:

----------

Rama (24.11.2008)

----------


## Aleksey L.

стройка социализма с треском провалилась. но партбилет свой родненький я не выкину ни за что. он мне душу греет, авось что выгорит и вновь придут к власти наши, коммуняки. 

(окраина. невышедший вариант фильма)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Один, мною премного уважаемый, старый тиб.  Лама говорил на сей счет (русским):
> 
> - Была бы у вас хорошая карма - родились бы нормальными тибетцами!


нормальными тибетцами, потерявшими свою родную землю и почти утратившими культуру.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Дзогчен не буддизм. Дзогчен - Лукоморье какое-то. Йо-ххо! 
> А не пойти ли к лешему, поплевать на плешь ему (получить передач). 
> ______________________________________________________
> необходимо - выучить буддийскую космологию (абхидхарма), арифметику (число и внешний мир, число и активность внутри мандалы), санскрит (значение любых биджа-слогов алфавита али-кали в применении к телесной карте), тогда уже можно верным образом понять откуда и куда идут передачи и _какое_ учение передается, для чего. затем - верным образом получить посвященИЯ и стать _мантравадином_. и уже тогда - действительно практиковать. 
> ...


Ужж - учитель? Ужж знает что такое буддизм и как именно нужно его изучать?
Так пусть поучит буддийских учителей. Особенно тех, которые дают "какое-то лукоморье"  :Confused: 
А может всего лишь Ужж только и способен понять то, до чего он смог дойти? а все, что выходит за рамки его понимания для него - лукоморье.
Что же такое буддизм в понятии Ужж'а?

Как у вас, Ужж, всё просто - "я знаю что такое буддизм и как его учить, а что в моё понимание не входит - лукоморье и "небуддизм"."

PS. Был такой персонаж древний - Прокруст...

----------


## Поляков

Как будто есть выбор - практиковать или нет.  :Smilie:  Кроме того, когда ты без подготовки видишь свой ум, начинает тошнить. Странно, что с человеком это произошло только через 8 лет.

----------


## рабдан

> "Чтоб солнце заслонить - ушей ослиных мало" (афоризм).
> 
> 
> 
> Сергей, как бы вы не прятались под разными шкурами (пардон) никами, вас выдает неподражаемый стиль и "ослиные уши". Но к чему этот маскарад?! 
> 
> Я давно предлагал вам объединить усилия с отцом А. Кураевым и делать с ним одно богоугодное дело - обличать буддизм, лам, общины и главный объект критики - ДО, где так много "strange people", "торговля дхарма-услугами" и т.д. (чем вы и так занимаетесь). 
> 
> Не лучше ли публично покаяться в тибетской ереси и открыто вступить в ту же епархию, которой служит о. Кураев, чем пудрить мозги себе и другим? Подумайте. Ряса смотрелась бы на вас очень органично, а слова звучали бы более назидательно.


Да не волнуйтесь Вы за меня так. Не переживайте.  :Smilie:  
Этот ник существует на форуме уже годы и совершенно всем любопытным всегда было известно "ху из ху". Ну просто ни малейшей таинственности. :Confused: 

И если Вам близок Кураев и прочие подобные персонажи, то идите к ним, дружите, обшайтесь.. Современное православие приблизительно такой же змеюшник, как и тибетско - буддистское дхарма сообщество. За исключением действительных Учителей, которых пока достаточно.
Послушайте как Его Святейшнство Далай Ламу. Сейчас "век смешения". Вы нигде кроме себя мамого и Вашей изначальной природы не найдёте убежища..
Меня же вполне устраивают Будда Шакьямуни, Гуру Ринпоче и конечно же Гараб Дорже. А вот "дешёвые подделки" под буддизм, увы не всегда. Возможно по причине моего несовершенства.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Ужж


я на вашу скромную линость не переходил. мне она не интересна. 
спасибо за внимание. 

пэ.сэ. лукоморье - крутняк!

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Мда, что я не ожидал от Буддизма точно, так это вроде бы взрослых мужиков, а несут такую ахинею...

----------


## Грег

> я на вашу скромную линость не переходил. мне она не интересна. 
> спасибо за внимание. 
> 
> пэ.сэ. лукоморье - крутняк!


И я на вашу не переходил. 
Я обобщил высказывания персонажа "Ужж". И задал пару вопросов.
Но уж коли Ужж вещает от имени Буддизма (он же не употребляет фразы типа - "я так думаю", "по моему скромному мнению" и т.п.), то пусть уж потрудится проаргументировать свои слова чем-нидь более стоящим, чем фраза "это какое-то лукоморье". Данная фраза звучит как - "я ничего в этом не понимаю".
Я из его слов понял, что именно Ужж понял что такое Буддизм и как его надо изучать.

Так что же такое Буддизм по мнению Ужж'а?
И какое место в нем занимает (или не занимает) Ваджраяна (вкупе с Дзогченом)?

PS. Хотя... прошу прощения - вы уже говорили, что Дзогчен - не Буддизм, а средство заманухи западных искателей чудес...
Получается, 2000 лет люди изучали никому не нужное лукоморье?

----------


## Грег

> Здравствуйте!
> Мне очень нравится учение Дзогчен. К сожалению я новичок и многого пока не знаю и не понимаю. Недавно обнаружил некий сайт http://www.stopdzogchen.narod.ru Там автор доказывает что Дзогчен не настоящее учение. Что тело света, питание сущностью элементов, защитники и вообще всё учение - это фантазии.  У меня недостаточно квалификации, чтобы в этом разобратся. Помогите проанализировать ту информацию которая там приведена. Нужна помощь! 
> Заранее благодарен.
> ...


Александр, попробуйте всё-таки *сами* сделать вывод об учении, без попытки проанализировать мнения нереализовавших свои фантазии персонажей, тем более, что учение "вам нравится".
Почитайте книги для начала. В том числе, и по основам буддизма, иначе не будет понятно о чём говорится в Дзогчене, т.к. Дзогчен всё-таки передаётся в буддийской традиции и эта передача основана на буддийском понимании. Поездите на ретриты к учителям. 
И не обращайте пока внимания на "тело света, питание сущностью элементов" и т.п. - всё это не главное в учении, всё это придёт (или не придёт, ввиду недостаточной практики) само собой в своё время и не как результат устремления к этим "чудесам", а как результат конкретной практики.

Если у вас есть доверие к учению, то старайтесь не путать учение и обычных людей, в нём находящихся.
Старайтесь слушать учителя (опять же, если у вас достаточно к нему доверия)! Старайтесь уловить суть учения в его словах!

----------


## Спокойный

Надо было открывателю сего треда как-то по-другому вопросы сформулировать.
Чтобы на них можно было конкретно ответить, без этой каши непонятной на кучу страниц.
Примерно так.
Уважаемые последователи дзогчен, ответьте пожалуйста на несколько вопросов, каждый лично за себя:
1. Сколько лет являетесь последователем дзогчен.
2. Распознали ли ригпа.
3. Видели ли сиддхи своими глазами.

Это просто навскидку, для начала.
При этом количество посещенных лекций и полученных передач в данном случае не имеют значения, так как это всего лишь инструменты, и если результат у получившего кучу инструментов не отличается от результата этих инструментов не имеющего, то появляется тенденция начать меряться самими инструментами, что смешно.

Для любителей развернутых ответов можно спросить так - а чего конкретно вы достигли за то время, что являетесь последователем дзогчен.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> 1. Сколько лет являетесь последователем дзогчен.
> 2. Распознали ли ригпа.
> 3. Видели ли сиддхи своими глазами.


На вопрос 1 ответить можно. Но ответ ничего не скажет. Говорят, Лонченпа обрёл реализацию за 3 года, а кому-то для этого понадобилась вся жизнь.
Так что важнее - результат (реализация) или размерами померяться - у кого это быстрее получилось?
Для ответа на вопр. 2 давайте определимся что означает "Распознать ригпа".
И как это проверить? В мозги залезем? А если я, к примеру, скажу, что распознал - мне поверите?  :Smilie: 
Вопр. 3 - для чего нужно видеть сиддхи? Это критерий реализации?

ИМХО, вопросы ваши безсмысленны. Ответы на них не несут смысла.
Всё равно что спросить "солнечно ли сейчас на улице?" - Да, солнечно! Ну и что дальше? Какой смысл то в том, что сейчас солнечно?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Для любителей развернутых ответов можно спросить так - а чего конкретно вы достигли за то время, что являетесь последователем дзогчен.


О личной практике не распространяются в Ваджраяне, так что Дзогчен тоже никого не касается. Да и в сутраяне это не имеет смысла. Не маленькие идите да сами проверяйте.

----------


## Спокойный

Сергей Ракитин, не надо каши из слов.
Я для того и сформулировал вопросы так, чтобы каши не было. 
Чтобы на них ответить, самому себе, в первую очередь, человек должен перестать хотя бы на секунду балаболить, и чуток свой опыт проанализировать, личный. В этом задача. 
Но если страшно прийти к выводу, что он многих лет практики толку нет никакого, тогда начинается каша из "если", "а зачем", "это тайна", и т.д. Так что Вы лично показали фиговый результат, посмотрим, решится ли кто ещё ответить. Или будет тишина - что даже лучше, чем бла-бла-бла, т.к. честно.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей Ракитин, не надо каши из слов.
> Я для того и сформулировал вопросы так, чтобы каши не было. 
> Чтобы на них ответить, самому себе, в первую очередь, человек должен перестать хотя бы на секунду балаболить, и чуток свой опыт проанализировать, личный. В этом задача. 
> Но если страшно прийти к выводу, что он многих лет практики толку нет никакого, тогда начинается каша из "если", "а зачем", "это тайна", и т.д. Так что Вы лично показали фиговый результат, посмотрим, решится ли кто ещё ответить. Или будет тишина - что даже лучше, чем бла-бла-бла, т.к. честно.


Я показал фиговый результат?  :Smilie:  :Big Grin:  Я ещё что-то показывал?  :Smilie: 
Себе-то я отвечу. И для этого мне не нужно укакиватьсям на форуме (как сказал, один участник в данной теме) и доказывать что не верблюд.
Для меня и для вас результаты практики, похоже разные. 
У меня действительно фиговый результат - сиддхов нет, и сам я их не видел (но похоже, что должен был  :Smilie: )
Ригпу не распознал (Спокойный это надёжно проверил  :Smilie: )


Что такое сидхи?
Бодхичитта - сиддха?
Понимание безсмыссленности бытия - сиддха?
Познание пустоты - сиддха?
Чистое вИдение мандалы - сиддха?


Или сиддхи - это левитация, хождение по воде и т.п. материально проявленные чудеса?

----------


## Спокойный

Сергей Ракитин, ну зачем эти игры в "не знаю смысл слова"? Если есть что сказать - говорите.

Вопросы мной эти были сформулированы за пару секунд, просто навскидку, но даже в таком простом виде они имеют смысл в контексте треда. Я же тоже прочитал тот текст, на который есть ссылка в заглавном постинге. Там человек рассказывает, как после многих лет пребывания в конкретных иллюзиях избавился от них, чего и всем желает. И многое из того, что он написал - совершенно обоснованно. И в том числе и то, что людям с самого начала затуманивают сознание сказками про Радужное тело и т.п. Ведь делают же так, не надо этого отрицать.

----------

Rama (24.11.2008)

----------


## Грег

> Сергей Ракитин, ну зачем эти игры в "не знаю смысл слова"? Если есть что сказать - говорите.
> ...


Я действительно не понимаю смысл ваших терминов. Вы можете вкладывать один смысл, я другой. Что бы хоть как-то понять друг друга, нужно придти к одному значению терминов.

Вот, к примеру, что означает фраза - "распознать Ригпа"? Я могу объяснить 3 различных смысла этой фразы в зависимости от употребляемого контекста.
А уж какой вы в это вкладываете смысл, мне вообще не ведомо.

Так что давайте сначала определимся с терминами. Иначе, я буду говорить о коне, а вы о кобыле  :Smilie: , они ведь обе - лошади.

----------


## Грег

> ... И многое из того, что он написал - совершенно обоснованно. И в том числе и то, что людям с самого начала затуманивают сознание сказками про Радужное тело и т.п. Ведь делают же так, не надо этого отрицать.


Вы знаете, за несколько лет слушания учителей на ретритах и чтения книг, не ощутил на себе попыток "затуманить сознание сказками про Радужное тело".
Не "тело" в учении главное. "Тело" - это так... - последствия верной практики. Побочный продукт, так сказать.
Если чел сути учения не видит, а хочет чудес и реализации собственных фантазий, то разочарований не избежать.
А это всего лишь означает, что человек не слушает учителя, ибо учитель не делает упор на "чудесах".
Находясь в общине, НУЖНО СЛУШАТЬ УЧИТЕЛЯ, а не общинников и свои фантазии.
Ни члены общины, ни какие-либо ганчи не являются учителями (кроме тех, которых уполномочил учитель на передачу отдельных наставлений)! Поэтому, ИМХО, никого кроме учителя слушать не нужно.

----------


## Legba

> Уважаемые последователи дзогчен, ответьте пожалуйста на несколько вопросов, каждый лично за себя:
> 1. Сколько лет являетесь последователем дзогчен.
> 2. Распознали ли ригпа.
> 3. Видели ли сиддхи своими глазами.


Спокойный, я уважаю вашу позицию, но все же...
Вопросы Ваши сформулированны максимально некорректно.
Нельзя быть "последователем дзогчена". Можно быть:
1. Учеником Ламы, передающего (среди прочего) учение Дзогчен. При этом стоит оговорится, что традиционно такого не бывает - нравится мне кто-то, вот я всем и говорю - мой Учитель такой-то. Если Вы ученик Учителя N, то он наверняка в курсе этого. И с вами знаком. И сам щитает Вас своим учеником. Если это *не* так - Вы *не* его ученик, по крайней мере с традиционной точки зрения.
2. Человеком, действительно практикующим методы Ати Йоги. Поскольку практика* этих* методов *начинается* с получения прямого ознакомления, данная постановка вопроса не коррелируется с вопросом за нумером 2.

Далее, второй вопрос. Дабы отсечь фантазеров и утверждающих о несуществовании ригпометра, предлагаю сформулировать его так:
"Считает ли Ваш Учитель, что Вы распознали ригпа?"
Напомню, что в Ваджраяне именно Гуру - Царь, Бог, сельский староста и ригпометр. И, если почитать Лонченпу, (к примеру в книге Тулку Тондупа "Ум Будды"), становится очевидно - процесс прямого ознакомления сугубо индивидуален. К разным ученикам применяются разные методы и т.д. Так что без мнения Учителя тут никак не обойтись.

Третий вопрос. О сиддхах. Что Вы имеете ввиду? Вот список 8 сиддх, если Вы не в курсе:
1) Кхадга – способность быть непобедимым с мечом, наделённым силой с помощью определённых мантр; 
2) Анджана – бальзам для глаз, который устраняет невежество; 
3) Паделепа – способность быть "быстроногим" или мазь, которая делает человека "скороходом";
4) Антардхана - способность становиться невидимым; 
5) Раса-Расьяна алхимическая способность превращать основные металлы в золото или обладание эликсиром бессмертия; 
6) Кечара - способность летать по воздуху; 
7) Бхучара - способность мгновенно оказываться в любом месте; 
8) Патала – способность посещать нижние миры.
Полагаю, такого никто не видел. А если видел - точно не станет говорить. Я бы - не стал. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Если же под сиддхами Вы подразумеваете нечто иное, не верифицированное - укажите, что именно.

----------


## Neroli

> Надо было открывателю сего треда как-то по-другому вопросы сформулировать.
> Чтобы на них можно было конкретно ответить, без этой каши непонятной на кучу страниц.
> Примерно так.
> Уважаемые последователи дзогчен, ответьте пожалуйста на несколько вопросов, каждый лично за себя:
> 1. Сколько лет являетесь последователем дзогчен.
> 2. Распознали ли ригпа.
> 3. Видели ли сиддхи своими глазами.
> 
> Это просто навскидку, для начала.
> ...



1. Три с половиной года.
2. Нет.
3. По небу при мне никто не летал, но... С помощью буддийских методов (дзогченовских в том числе) человек может изменить себя и свою жизнь в лучшую сторону, разве это не чудо?

----------

Volt (07.12.2008)

----------


## Sadhak

Молодец, Нероли, искренне и просто ответить без ужимок, намеков, загадочности, загиба пальцев и агрессии к оппоненту, само по себе уже достаточно редкий результат практики.

----------


## Спокойный

Legba, Ваши замечания весьма существенны, и если у меня изначально было "сито" с очень крупными дырочками  :Smilie: , "для интернета"  :Smilie:  то после такой корректировки едва ли мы услышим хоть чей-либо голос здесь. Но как образец, почему бы и нет.

1. Сколько лет являетесь учеником Учителя, передающего (среди прочего) Дзогчен, и являетесь ли им на самом деле? Т.е. может ли человек, которого Вы считаете своим учителем, сказать, в свою очередь про вас, что вы его ученик?
2. Считает ли Ваш учитель, что Вы распознали ригпа, или считает ли он хоть кого-нибудь из своих учеников распознавшим Ригпа. Да, еще говорит ли он про себя, что сам распознал Ригпа, или учит сам не зная чему.
3. Видели ли Вы, слышали ли Вы, или может быть каким-либо еще образом регистрировали непосредственное присутствие в Вашем личном опыте того, что в нерелигиозном обществе принято называть "сверхъестественным", но что в тибетских традициях считается частью мироздания, в т.ч. Тары, Защитники, всякие духи, ну и добавим сюда же сиддхи в классическом понимании этого термина, которых куда больше, чем 8.

----------


## Спокойный

> Молодец, Нероли, искренне и просто ответить без ужимок, намеков, загадочности, загиба пальцев и агрессии к оппоненту, само по себе уже достаточно редкий результат практики.


Согласен.  :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Так что Вы лично показали фиговый результат...


 :Big Grin:  :Smilie: 
Смешно, ей богу! - Спокойный раздаёт реализацию!  :Smilie: 
Все сюда, вам сейчас откроют глаза на вашу практику!

----------


## Грег

> Legba, Ваши замечания весьма существенны, и если у меня изначально было "сито" с очень крупными дырочками , "для интернета"  то после такой корректировки едва ли мы услышим хоть чей-либо голос здесь. Но как образец, почему бы и нет.
> 
> 1. Сколько лет являетесь учеником Учителя, передающего (среди прочего) Дзогчен, и являетесь ли им на самом деле? Т.е. может ли человек, которого Вы считаете своим учителем, сказать, в свою очередь про вас, что вы его ученик?
> 2. Считает ли Ваш учитель, что Вы распознали ригпа, или считает ли он хоть кого-нибудь из своих учеников распознавшим Ригпа. Да, еще говорит ли он про себя, что сам распознал Ригпа, или учит сам не зная чему.
> 3. Видели ли Вы, слышали ли Вы, или может быть каким-либо еще образом регистрировали непосредственное присутствие в Вашем личном опыте того, что в нерелигиозном обществе принято называть "сверхъестественным", но что в тибетских традициях считается частью мироздания, в т.ч. Тары, Защитники, всякие духи, ну и добавим сюда же сиддхи в классическом понимании этого термина, которых куда больше, чем 8.


1. 3 с лишним года достаточно?.  :Smilie:  Не общаюсь с учителем напрямую, ибо не живу рядом с ним.
2. Что означает - "Распознать Ригпа"? Повторюсь, у меня есть 3 ответа на данный вопрос.
3. Не видел. Не считаю это важным - это всё фигня. Не считаю, что "чудеса" являются критерием достоверности учения. Мне, лично, для принятия учения не нужно подтверждения чудесами.

----------


## Aleksey L.

1. нет
2. нет
3. да

----------


## Aleksey L.

В правых руках божеств _ануттарайога тантр_, таких как Ямантака, меч также символизирует дарование восьми сиддхи (скт. _ashtasiddhi_; тиб. _grub chen brgyad_) или сил психического свершения. 

a '_Сиддхи_-меча' (скт. _khadga siddhi_) - первые среди них: они дарует силу разить врагов мечом различающей осознанности. 
ka Вторые, _anjana siddhi_, даруют ясновидеское видение посредством 'глазной целебной мази' всеведения. 
ca Третьи, _padalepa siddhi_, даруют легкость/проворство стоп как 'мазь для стоп' быстрой-хотьбы. (сила тапочек)
ṭa Четвертые, _antaradhana siddhi_, даруют невидимость и чудесную способность исчезать. (маленький шарик)
ṡa Пятые, _rasayana siddhi_, являются алхимической силой трансмутации, что дарует бессмертие и способность трансформировать вещество. (лечебная сила)
ya Шестые, _khechara siddhi_, позволяют летать по небу. (wandering throughout 3 worlds)
pa Седьмые, _bhuchara siddhi_, даруют силу перестройки-перемещения и множественной манифестации. (yakṣa)
ta Восьмые, _patala siddhi_, позволяет сиддху пересекать все сферы существования. (underground)

Списки восьми великих _сиддхи_ по-разному приводятся в различных тантрических традициях, но список, данный выше - наиболее распространен.

----------


## Чженсинь

> Если Вы ученик Учителя N, то он наверняка в курсе этого. И с вами знаком. И сам щитает Вас своим учеником. Если это *не* так - Вы *не* его ученик, по крайней мере с традиционной точки зрения.


Тогда с этой точки зрения получается, что большинство людей считающих себя учениками, например ННР, на самом деле ими не являются.
В этой связи, мне до сих пор не понятно, как это тайное и довольно сложное учение, требующее серьезной подготовки, может представляться таким массовым и доступным???
Может быть это что-то другое...?

----------


## Калдэн

> Почитайте книги для начала. В том числе, и по основам буддизма, иначе не будет понятно о чём говорится в Дзогчене, т.к. Дзогчен всё-таки передаётся в буддийской традиции и эта передача основана на буддийском понимании. Поездите на ретриты к учителям.


Сергей, довольно наивны и простодушны Ваши советы. Автор темы  далеко не новообращенный. Да и ведь определенную аттестацию-аккредитацию он в Дзогчен-общине прошел.
 Таких люди в ДО были и есть, у которых со временем поостыл пыл, прошел первоначальный задор "плывущих в одной лодке". Причины могут быть разными: у кого-то не сбылись какие-то фантазии и ожидания, кто-то счел что эти годы "самоосвобождения" прошли как топтание на месте. Некоторые выходят из общины, "хлопнув дверью", предупреждают "stopdzogchen !". Кто-то дистанцируется. Кто-то молчит, платит по тарифу и сидит на привязке "закрытых" трансляций.
  Постоянно везде утверждая, что мы "не школа, не секта..." и пр., что мы, дескать, особенные, сподобившиеся получения сверхучения,  к сожалению, в обществе , да и в самом буддийском сообществе,  ДО ассоциирутся именно как секта.
То есть находясь внутри, в границах Дзогчен-общины, да и ещё при постоянном самоубаюкивании, вроде бы  не секта, но выйдя и взглянув со стороны - секта.
Ринпоче все говорит правильно и, как принято говорить,  "аутентично". Но не знаю как и почему, в самой общине Учителя нет ясности, многие действия "менеджеров ДО"  и проекты малопонятны и практически вообще не объяснимы с общебуддийской  точки зрения. Рыночные отношения со всеми присущими сансарными прелестями,"копирайт", подготовка почвы для приемника руководителя общины, неспособность "верхов" слышать рядовых взносоплательщиков, припугивание и шантажирование отключением от закрытых, наверно якобы особо тайных, трансляций за несвоевременную выплату "рекомендуемых подношений". Это верхяя часть айсберга, которая и так всем видна.
Рано или позно кто это начинает понимать, или еще к тому же, не дай будда, озвучивает, в ДО не задерживается. 
Хотя может это и есть некоторый своего рода прогресс практики. Не знаю.

----------

Kamal (19.05.2011), Volt (07.12.2008)

----------


## Спокойный

> 1. 3 с лишним года достаточно?.  Не общаюсь с учителем напрямую, ибо не живу рядом с ним.
> 2. Что означает - "Распознать Ригпа"? Повторюсь, у меня есть 3 ответа на данный вопрос.


Значит 3 года явно недостаточно.  :Smilie:  Либо размыты критерии, или размыто понимание смысла термина.



> 3. Не видел. Не считаю это важным - это всё фигня. Не считаю, что "чудеса" являются критерием достоверности учения. Мне, лично, для принятия учения не нужно подтверждения чудесами.


Такая позиция мне импонирует, хотя обычно учение даётся в комплексе с этими историями, а не в виде экстракта...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> То есть находясь внутри, в границах Дзогчен-общины, да и ещё при постоянном самоубаюкивании, вроде бы  не секта, но выйдя и взглянув со стороны - секта.
> ...


Честно говоря, мне лично (лично мне) по-барабану дрязги в ДО. Кто там что говорит и т.д. Для меня есть учитель, вот его я и слушаю.
Для меня ДО - это организация, созданная учителем для передачи и сохранения учения. Если кто-то знает иной путь в западном мире, то милости просим! - Создайте идеальную общину, в которой все будут довольны.
И поработайте на неё в течении 30 лет (как ННР), причём пытаясь объединить не только людей из своей деревни (как учитель ННР), а людей по всему миру, с различной культурой, с различными законами стран и т.д.
Вот тогда и посмотрим на результат.

Любую организацию или некую общность, имеющую своё мнение и свои взгляды, можно назвать сектой.

----------


## Калдэн

> Тогда с этой точки зрения получается, что большинство людей считающих себя учениками, например ННР, на самом деле ими не являются.


 Не помню, где и как,  но в  одном из  намтаров (своего рода житие тибетских святых) , описывается , как некий ученик А пришел однажды к учителю В, получил посвящение, комменты, инструкции, удалился, практиковал и достиг реализации. То есть он видел-то Учителя один раз в жизни. Конечно у такого счастливчика с кармой было все в порядке, или была соответстующая предварительная подготовка.

----------


## Грег

> Значит 3 года явно недостаточно.  Либо размыты критерии, или размыто понимание смысла термина.


Недостаточно для чего? Лонченпа за 3 года обрёл полную реализацию.

Смысл термина не размыт. Просто, в различных контекстах употребления он может иметь несколько различный смысл.

Существуют несколько Махамудр, несколько пхов, существуют несколько пониманиий пустоты в соответствии со взглядами различных школ, так же существует несколько понятий бодхичитта. и т.д.

Вы даже не спросили какой смысл несёт термин.
Ок! Как вы понимаете смысл термина?



> Такая позиция мне импонирует, хотя обычно учение даётся в комплексе с этими историями, а не в виде экстракта...


Приведите пример. Коли мы говорим о Дзогчене в разделе о Дзогчене, то попрошу привести пример слов учителей, дающих Дзогчен, где бы они делали упор на эти чудеса.

----------


## Спокойный

Кстати, давно интересен этот вопрос, всё забывал задать.
Намкай Норбу Римпоче про себя что говорит?
Что он сам распознал ригпа, или нет?

----------


## Грег

> ... Либо размыты критерии, или размыто понимание смысла термина.
> ...


Приведу простой пример из физики - значение терминов, понятий, и законы взаимодействия в механике Ньютона, теории относительности и квантовой механике могут значительно расходиться хотя и обозначаться одним словом.
Но это различие не мешает пользоваться каждой из этих теорий в своих узкоограниченных областях.

----------


## Калдэн

> Кстати, давно интересен этот вопрос, всё забывал задать.
> Намкай Норбу Римпоче про себя что говорит?
> Что он сам распознал ригпа, или нет?


Странный вопрос.
Если я не умею  водить  автомобиль, как я могу кого-то этому научить, передать  это знание.
Как-то был задан  такой вопрос, на что Ринпоче ответил в духе "я не собираюсь перед вами отчитываться (или исповедоваться) в этом".
Но вот , например, на недавнем ретрите прозвучало, что "даже мне не всегда удается находиться в мгновенном присутствии".  - Значит Ринпоче  всё-таки может!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> Кстати, давно интересен этот вопрос, всё забывал задать.
> Намкай Норбу Римпоче про себя что говорит?
> Что он сам распознал ригпа, или нет?


Учителя, обычно, об этом не говорят.
И, в контексте Ваджраяны - это абсолютно не важно.
Важно, каким вы своего учителя считаете.
Не обижайтесь, но вы вряд ли пока это поймете.  :Confused:

----------


## Спокойный

Сергей Ракитин, первые книжки по буддизму я прочитал более 15 лет назад. Так что в общем и целом в теме.  :Smilie:  Я тоже уже могу на любые вопросы отвечать с любых позиций, это не сложно, но главное же не то, что знаешь теоретически, и сколько разных ответов можешь дать на один вопрос, исходя из различных точек зрения, а какую из этих теорий САМ считаешь соответствующей действительности.

По второму вопросу - у ННР читал. Это, очевидно, такой способ популяризаторства.

----------


## Спокойный

> Если я не умею  водить  автомобиль, как я могу кого-то этому научить, передать  это знание.


Вот именно, вот именно...

----------


## Грег

ок! Прошу прощения. Тогда Вам должно быть понятно значение учителя в Ваджраяне.

----------


## Спокойный

> Учителя, обычно, об этом не говорят.
> И, в контексте Ваджраяны - это абсолютно не важно.
> Важно, каким вы своего учителя считаете.
> Не обижайтесь, но вы вряд ли пока это поймете.


Не обижайтесь, но это путь в иллюзию.

----------


## Спокойный

> ок! Прошу прощения. Тогда Вам должно быть понятно значение учителя в Ваджраяне.


Мне оно понятно, но как повзрослевший человек с кое-каким жизненным опытом, я не могу его одобрить.

----------


## Грег

> Вот именно, вот именно...


Вам решать. Будда сказал - не может один человек ничего знать о другом. Чтобы не сказал учитель, это не имеет значения, мы всё-равно ему в голову не залезем и никаким образом это не проверим.

----------


## Грег

> Мне оно понятно, но как повзрослевший человек с кое-каким жизненным опытом, я не могу его одобрить.


Вам решать что принимать, а что нет. Но не стоит, думаю, своё мнение принимать за критерий достоверности.

----------


## Спокойный

> Вам решать. Будда сказал - не может один человек ничего знать о другом. Чтобы не сказал учитель, это не имеет значения, мы всё-равно ему в голову не залезем и никаким образом это не проверим.


Путь в иллюзии и самообман.

----------


## Спокойный

> Вам решать что принимать, а что нет. Но не стоит, думаю, своё мнение принимать за критерий достоверности.


За критерий достоверности нужно принимать ТОЛЬКО свой опыт. Иначе - путь в иллюзии.

----------


## Грег

> Не обижайтесь, но это путь в иллюзию.


На что мне обижаться? Я не строю мировоззрение по высказываниям на БФ.  :Wink: 

PS. Будда говорил, что Всё - иллюзия :Wink:

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Кстати, давно интересен этот вопрос, всё забывал задать.
> Намкай Норбу Римпоче про себя что говорит?
> Что он сам распознал ригпа, или нет?


Он говорил точно, что получил все передачи Сакья, Нингма, Кагью, Бон, насчет гелуг не помню. 

Вообще-то он реализованный Видьядхара по статусу, имхо. И сделал много для становления учения ДО, синтеза всех ветвей буддизма Ваджраяны и Бон.

----------


## Грег

> За критерий достоверности нужно принимать ТОЛЬКО свой опыт. Иначе - путь в иллюзии.


Когда-то критерим достоверности было ощущение того, что земля плоская. Это был ОГО-ГО какой опыт!

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Вообще-то он реализованный Видьядхара по статусу, имхо. И сделал много для становления учения ДО, синтеза всех ветвей буддизма Ваджраяны и Бон.


Получить передачу, не означает обрести реализацию. Хотя... для кого-то это самое важное.

Не стал бы так говорить. Нет никакого синтеза. Каждая колесница занимается своим.
А насчёт Бона - Дзогчен и есть Дзогчен, хоть в Боне хоть в Буддизме, тут нечего синтезировать.

----------


## Спокойный

> Он говорил точно, что получил все передачи всех школ, все передачи сакья, нингма, кагью, бон, насчет гелуг не помню.


Забавно... Он говорил, что получил инструменты, но не говорил, чего достиг, работая с ними...



> Вообще-то он реализованный Видьядхара по статусу, имхо. И сделал много для становления учения ДО, синтеза всех ветвей буддизма Ваджраяны и Бон.


Статус никто не ставит под сомнение. И человек заслуженный, безусловно. Но уходить от темы тоже не надо. Вопрос был другой мной поставлен.

----------


## Чженсинь

> Путь в иллюзии и самообман.


Пока самообман не обнаружен - он называется верой.
От самообмана, видимо, совсем избавиться нельзя. Но можно, ИМХО, не увеличивать хотя бы его глубину...

----------


## Грег

> Путь в иллюзии и самообман.


Т.е. и Будда вёл нас по пути к самообману?

Хорошо, а как мы проверим, что человек знает что такое любовь, к примеру?
Или как проверить, знает ли он вкус сладкого?

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Не стал бы так говорить.


никто и не обязывает



> Нет никакого синтеза. Каждая колесница занимается своим.


Кто _танец ваджра_ придумал и для чего?

----------


## Спокойный

> Когда-то критерим достоверности было ощущение того, что земля плоская. Это был ОГО-ГО какой опыт!


Ну, это у тех, кто не видел дальше своего носа, или кто не задумывался на эти темы. Понять, что земля круглая было совсем не сложно и во времена Шакьямуни - разуй глаза, посмотри кругом, и сделай пару выводов. Самым сложным было другое - преодолеть слепую веру людей.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Забавно... Он говорил, что получил инструменты, но не говорил, чего достиг, работая с ними...


У него много учеников. Учение сохранено. Более-меннее подстроенно под западное общество. 




> Статус никто не ставит под сомнение. И человек заслуженный, безусловно. Но уходить от темы тоже не надо. Вопрос был другой мной поставлен.


Могу привести свою версию. Но она слишком неизящна и необтесана, что из нее можно вылепить всякую нелицеприятную чушь, а это никому на пользу не пойдет в итоге.

----------


## Грег

> Забавно... Он говорил, что получил инструменты, но не говорил, чего достиг, работая с ними...
> ...


Повторюсь, в Ваджраяне важнее кем ты считаешь учителя, а не кем он на самом деле является. Всё это прекрасно вытекает из понятия об иллюзорности сущего.

----------


## Грег

> Ну, это у тех, кто не видел дальше своего носа, или кто не задумывался на эти темы. Понять, что земля круглая было совсем не сложно и во времена Шакьямуни - разуй глаза, посмотри кругом, и сделай пару выводов. Самым сложным было другое - преодолеть слепую веру людей.


Вы верите в одно, кто-то в другое.  :Smilie: 

Кто-то верит, что бога нет, кто-то в то, что он есть. Ни то, ни другое не доказуемо.

----------


## Спокойный

> Пока самообман не обнаружен - он называется верой.
> От самообмана, видимо, совсем избавиться нельзя. Но можно, ИМХО, не увеличивать хотя бы его глубину...


Самообман - он на то и самообман, что человек сам не в состоянии от него избавиться. Человек должен взять в руки бритву Оккама и захотеть самому отрезать лишнее. Вот это самое сложное - чтобы человек захотел. Верить дяде  гораздо спокойнее.

----------


## Спокойный

> У него много учеников. Учение сохранено. Более-меннее подстроенно под западных "олухов".


Даже и не знаешь, хорошо это или не очень - когда УЧЕНИЕ ПОДСТРАИВАЕТСЯ ПОД ОЛУХОВ. А ведь это действительно так.

----------


## Грег

> никто и не обязывает
> 
> Кто _танец ваджра_ придумал и для чего?


А кто придумал Буддизм?  :Smilie: 

PS. Думаю, сложно будет вам объяснить, "для чего"  :Smilie: 
Без обид.

----------


## Грег

> Самообман - он та то и самообман, что человек сам не в состоянии от него избавиться. Человек должен взять в руки бритву Оккама и захотеть самому отрезать лишнее. Вот это самое сложное - чтобы человек захотел. Верить дяде  гораздо спокойнее.


Зачем верить - проверьте сами  :Smilie:

----------


## Чженсинь

> У него много учеников. Учение сохранено. Более-меннее подстроенно под западных "олухов". 
> 
> 
> Могу привести свою версию. Но она слишком неизящна и необтесана, что из нее можно вылепить всякую нелицеприятную чушь, а это никому на пользу не пойдет в итоге.


Может ли быть так, что западные ученики используются как пассивные переносчики Учения в трудные времена?
 А Вашу версию интересно было бы послушать...

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Может ли быть так, что западные ученики используются как пассивные переносчики Учения в трудные времена?
>  А Вашу версию интересно было бы послушать...


все от человека зависит. 
дадут пассивное божество )

----------


## Калдэн

> Честно говоря, мне лично (лично мне) по-барабану дрязги в ДО. Кто там что говорит и т.д. Для меня есть учитель, вот его я и слушаю.


Аналогично.



> Создайте идеальную общину, в которой все будут довольны.
> И поработайте на неё в течении 30 лет (как ННР), причём пытаясь объединить не только людей из своей деревни (как учитель ННР), а людей по всему миру, с различной культурой, с различными законами стран и т.д.
> Вот тогда и посмотрим на результат.


Да что Вы, что Вы...  :EEK!: 
Я не Ринпоче, не Учитель обладающий такой ясностью, ни на что не претендую.  :Smilie: 

Я к тому, что автор темы хотя бы честен перед  самим собой - я мы его сразу клевать.
Разуверился человек, но по крайней мере не самообольщается, и счел невозможным оставаться при таком раскладе продолжать зазывать "сверхтайным" учением новых рекрутов, морочить себе и людям моск.

----------

Kamal (19.05.2011), Оскольд (13.04.2012)

----------


## Грег

> никто и не обязывает
> 
> Кто _танец ваджра_ придумал и для чего?


Попытаюсь ответить на вопрос "для чего?".

Для вхождения в состояние знания. Для объединения состояния знания с движением, т.е. с повседневно жизнью.

----------


## Спокойный

> Зачем верить - проверьте сами


Рраз! И мы снова переносимся в начало этого треда.
Где человек по ссылке писал, что исходя из его личного опыта - веры полно, а достигать нечего... И никто его потом не опроверг. Заметим, у него ушло 8 лет, чтобы это осознать. Так что далось ему это непросто. Вообще, бритвой Оккама отсекать свои же иллюзии тяжело, и больно.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Разуверился человек, но по крайней мере не самообольщается, и счел невозможным оставаться при таком раскладе продолжать зазывать "сверхтайным" учением новых рекрутов, морочить себе и людям моск.


Одно дело, разувериться в общности людей, другое - разувериться в учении, которое, в общем-то, от этой общности не зависит.
Автор разуверился во втором из-за неудовлетворённости первым.

----------


## Грег

> Рраз! И мы снова переносимся в начало этого треда.
> Где человек по ссылке писал, что исходя из его личного опыта - веры полно, а достигать нечего... И никто его потом не опроверг. Заметим, у него ушло 8 лет, чтобы это осознать. Так что далось ему это непросто. Вообще, бритвой Оккама отсекать свои же иллюзии тяжело, и больно.


Как это достигать нечего???  :EEK!: 
А освобождения от страданий?
А свобождения от перерождений?
А выхода за пределы сансары?

Или он чудес хотел достичь?
Тогда, действительно нечего...

----------


## Legba

> Повторюсь, в Ваджраяне важнее кем ты считаешь учителя, а не кем он на самом деле является.


А вот с этим я бы поспорил. Зачем тогда так много говорится о проверке качеств Учителя? Если неважно, какой он - бери первого попавшегося и считай Буддой.... Хотя многие так и делают. :Mad: 

2Спокойный, я вот не понимаю Вашего отношения к "чудесам". И вообще всей этой попытки объективизации. Попробую высказаться с отвлеченно-гуманитарной точки зрения, подзабыв, что я религиозный фанатик. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Итак. Дхарма Будды - способ перестройки (укрощения) сознания, с применением тех или иных техсредств (упайя). С этим сложно спорить. Можно спорить, хороша ли эта перестройка - но она объективно происходит. Далее. Те, кто имеют соответствующий опыт, подтвердят - _химически_ можно повлиять на сознание *так*, что все сиддхи детским лепетом покажутся. И Тару увидишь, и Шиву и Лукоморье.  :Confused:  Так в чем проблема-то?! Люди выполняют некие манипуляции со своим сознанием. Часто - завязанные на физиологию. Например путем искуственно вызванной асфикции (кумбака). После этого, наиболее преуспевшие видят "чудеса". И чему, собственно, мы удивляемся? Ах да, "а реальны ли эти явления"? Так это, извините, т.н. "основной вопрос философии". Который пока никто не решил - да и вряд ли это вообще возможно. 
Что же мы имеем. Некоторая группа людей склонна считать, что некоторые люди превращаются в момент смерти в свет. Мы вполне можем допустить, что некоторые даже могут это субъективно наблюдать - см. выкладки выше. И Ишвара с ней, с философией. Если такая постановка вопроса помогает этим людям "делать добро, не делать зло и полностью подчинить свой ум"  - она полезна, по крайней мере для этих людей. Если не помогает - тогда хреново.
Вот, собссно и все критерии. ИМХО.

----------


## Neroli

> Вообще, бритвой Оккама отсекать свои же иллюзии тяжело, и больно.


А зачем делать себе больно? Подумаешь "иллюзии". Если жизнь единственная, то какая разница в каких иллюзиях ты её проведешь? В борьбе за дело партии и народа, в зарабатывании денег, в медитации и покое? Главное ведь чтобы счастливо и со смыслом, нет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Чженсинь

> Рраз! И мы снова переносимся в начало этого треда.
> Где человек по ссылке писал, что исходя из его личного опыта - веры полно, а достигать нечего... И никто его потом не опроверг. Заметим, у него ушло 8 лет, чтобы это осознать. Так что далось ему это непросто. Вообще, бритвой Оккама отсекать свои же иллюзии тяжело, и больно.


Я думаю, что само Буддийское учение может работать не хуже, чем упомянутая бритва... :Smilie: .
Интересно, разочаровался ли человек и в буддизме? Или только в Дзогчен. Это для меня не ясно из статьи...

----------


## Грег

> А вот с этим я бы поспорил. Зачем тогда так много говорится о проверке качеств Учителя? Если неважно, какой он - бери первого попавшегося и считай Буддой.... Хотя многие так и делают.
> ...


Я не сказал "неважно", я сказал "важнее".
Даже самый лучший учитель,  обладающий всеми качествами учителя не сделает из тебя просвётлённым.
Как сказал Падмасабхава, кажись - считаешь его собакой, переродишься собакой.

----------


## Спокойный

Legba, Вы, по сути, пришли к тоталитаризму. Т.е. нет ничего плохого в программировании сознания людей, если в результате они себя хорошо ведут.

----------


## Калдэн

> А зачем делать себе больно? Подумаешь "иллюзии". Если жизнь единственная, то какая разница в каких иллюзиях ты её проведешь? В борьбе за дело партии и народа, в зарабатывании денег, в медитации и покое? Главное ведь чтобы счастливо и со смыслом, нет?


Даже если это  просто опьянение запредельным Учением?

----------


## Грег

> Legba, Вы, по сути, пришли к тоталитаризму. Т.е. нет ничего плохого в Не совсем так. Человек сам решает как ему поступить, это его выбор.
> Но его предупреждают - сделаешь ТАК - получишь ТО-ТО, а ЭДАК - получишь ЭТО.программировании сознания людей, если в результате они себя хорошо ведут.



А вы что программируете?  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> А зачем делать себе больно? Подумаешь "иллюзии". Если жизнь единственная, то какая разница в каких иллюзиях ты её проведешь? В борьбе за дело партии и народа, в зарабатывании денег, в медитации и покое? Главное ведь чтобы счастливо и со смыслом, нет?


Еще +1 за тоталитаризм. Провести жизнь в иллюзиях, зато счастливо.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Попытаюсь ответить на вопрос "для чего?".
> 
> Для вхождения в состояние знания. Для объединения состояния знания с движением, т.е. с повседневно жизнью.


кроме этого попробуйте объединиться со звуком и цветом. 
_______________________
ritu - сезон в индии. их 6. от слова _риту_ скорее всего произошло слово _ритуал_ 
не правда ли, символично ) ? 

ритуал жизни = танец

----------


## Калдэн

> Как сказал Падмасабхава, кажись - считаешь его собакой, переродишься собакой.


 Если точнее, то Гуру Ринпоче сказал "реализуешь состояние собаки".

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вам решать. Будда сказал - не может один человек ничего знать о другом. Чтобы не сказал учитель, это не имеет значения, мы всё-равно ему в голову не залезем и никаким образом это не проверим.


http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/ud3-2.htm
...
И достопочтенный Нанда, унижаемый, мучимый и терзаемый тем, что монахи, которые были его друзьями, стали звать его наемным и продажным, – отправился в уединение и был вдумчив, ревностен, старателен. Вскоре он вошел и остался в высшей цели святой жизни, ради которой его собратья справедливо уходят из дома в бездомность, узнав и осуществив это для себя здесь и сейчас. *Он узнал, что "Рождения исчерпаны, святая жизнь завершена, задача выполнена. Больше ничего не нужно для этого мира". И таким образом Нанда стал еще одним из архатов.*

Тогда *некое божество*, глубокой ночью, освещая своим огромным сиянием весь парк Джеты, приблизилось к Благословенному. Придя и поклонившись ему, оно стало сбоку от него. И стоя там, оно *сказало Благословенному: "Господин, достопочтенный Нанда, – брат Благословенного, сын его тети по матери, – через прекращение влечений (асава), вошел и остался в незапятнанной свободе осознания, свободе распознавания, узнав и осуществив это для себя в здесь и теперь".*

Затем, когда ночь прошла, достопочтенный Нанда пришел к Благословенному, и придя, поклонился и сел сбоку от него. Сидя там, он сказал Благословенному: "Господин, что касается поручительства Благословенного в том, что я получу пятьсот апсар с ногами голубок, то я сейчас освобождаю Благословенного от этого обещания".

*"Нанда, постигнув твое осознание моим осознанием, я понял, что 'Нанда через прекращение влечений (асава), вошел и остался в незапятнанной (анасава) свободе осознания, свободе распознавания, узнав и осуществив это для себя в здесь и теперь'. И одно божество сообщило мне, что 'Достопочтенный Нанда через прекращение влечений (асава), вошел и остался в незапятнанной (анасава) свободе осознания, свободе распознавания, узнав и осуществив это для себя в здесь и теперь'. Когда твой ум, через отсутствие пристрастия, был освобожден от влечений (асава), я был тем самым освобожден от обещания".*
...


P.S. 
Хотелось понять, кто прав... "Ваш кунфу - сакс " (с) Лечиться питием воды с ног гуру истинным бхактой в течении трех кальп.
Получается, что как минимум Будда и некоторые боги способны "что то знать о другом".

----------


## Грег

> кроме этого попробуйте объединиться со звуком и цветом. 
> 
> а с движением лучше юевым шагом объединяться или делать статические "гун-фу" формы


У вас есть своё учение?

----------


## Спокойный

> А вы что программируете?


Я просто стараюсь и призываю меньше верить, а больше думать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Еще +1 за тоталитаризм. Провести жизнь в иллюзиях, зато счастливо.


А ты правда считаешь, что лучше провести жизнь не счастливо?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> P.S. Хотелось понять, кто прав... "Ваш кунфу - сакс " (с)


Я не считаю себя ни Буддой, ни "одним божеством"  :Smilie:  И у меня нет оснований относиться к беседующим в данной теме как к всеведующим Буддам. Хотя... кто знает...  :Wink: 

Я говорил об обычных людях, а об них говорил Будда.

----------


## Грег

> Я просто стараюсь и призываю меньше верить, а больше думать.


Верно! Именно это говорится в Дзогчене!
В Дзогчене, критерий - это ты сам, а не мнение учителя. Иначе, Дзогчен не был бы сутью всех учений (в тибетском понимании).
Впрочем, это к обычным не очень продвинутым практикам, навроде нас,  :Smilie:  не очень относится.

----------


## Грег

> А ты правда считаешь, что лучше провести жизнь не счастливо?


Ну... это тоже понятие относительное и временное.
Можно обкуриться и в постоянном кумаре провести счастливую и недолгую жизнь  :Smilie: .

----------


## Legba

> Legba, Вы, по сути, пришли к тоталитаризму. Т.е. нет ничего плохого в программировании сознания людей, если в результате они себя хорошо ведут.


Ну, тоталитаризм не совсем корректный термин. Тут ведь все на сугубо добровольной основе. Мне, к примеру, кажется что продвинутые "качки" крайне уродливы. А они, в свою очередь, считают меня слабосильным лохом. 
Их точка зрения тотально субъективна, как и моя. Ну и что? Для них счастье - иметь бицепс 60 см. И есть средства к достижению этого счастья. Ну чудно. Где же тут тоталитаризм? Если кто-то разочаровался в культуризме - это нормально. Не вполне нормально начать утверждать - я 8 лет качался и понял - "Мистер Олимпия" - это некрасиво!!! Для качков и сочуствующих - красиво. Для противников культуризма - мерзко. Вот только не надо тянуть одеяло на себя и говорить, что "моя точка зрения объективнее".

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не считаю себя ни Буддой, ни "одним божеством"  И у меня нет оснований относиться к беседующим в данной теме как к всеведующим Буддам. Хотя... кто знает... 
> 
> Я говорил об обычных людях, а об них говорил Будда.


А нельзя ли цитату об "обычных людях"?

+ меня вполне устроит мнение "необычного" ННР по данному вопросу.

----------


## Калдэн

> Ну... это тоже понятие относительное и временное.
> Можно обкуриться и в постоянном кумаре провести счастливую и недолгую жизнь .


Ну это уж слишком. Счастливым относительно быть можно в любой религии, и не в религии. 
Нероли, как я понимаю, предлагает не затрагивать "святые" темы и пребывать в счастье, в блаженстве сопричастности к определенному учению.
Но только, по моему, не этому буддизм учит. Счастье для ЖС - освобождение от страданий, что возможно при освобождении от сансары, а не стремление к  временному блаженству  дэвов например  или торчков.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Даже и не знаешь, хорошо это или не очень - когда УЧЕНИЕ ПОДСТРАИВАЕТСЯ ПОД ОЛУХОВ. А ведь это действительно так.


Чань-буддизм не подстраивался ни под кого. по-крайней мере видел разницу между инструментарием/знаниями прикладных йог и праджняпарамитой (учением Будды). 

В любом случае, если глянуть мельком на исторически-сложившееся распространение буддизма, мы увидим, что это - Азия. Здесь, на севере, все же другие культурные и исторические особенности. Интеллект затачивают с младенчества, учат много чему, только потом приходится от много отучиваться. Вот в чем суть западного образца вешания массы ненужной лапши с ранних лет. Вакцинации, ненужные прививки вирусов с младенчества, от которых дети слабеют и болеют впоследствие. Да много глупостей на свете. 

Не вижу ничего плохого в поиске новых/свежих форм выражения универсальных знаний о человеческой природе. Но не путем отметения всего "отжившего", "неугодного", лишнего, от-мары - не от-мары. Не путем "тайн", умалчиваний и "мистерий". Но и не тропой глупости несусветной, которую мы(я) тут демонстриру(ем)ю  :Smilie:  
-=-=-=-=-=-
Ничего нет плохого в появлении мирных бодхисаттв, мудрых, сохраняющих учение Будды и пусть их назовут чьей-то манифестацией в итоге согласно одной из древних традиций.

----------


## Грег

> А нельзя ли цитату об "обычных людях"?
> 
> + меня вполне устроит мнение "необычного" ННР по данному вопросу.


Не, Пампкин, выясняйте сами, вы лучше сутры знаете.

Ок. Вы правы! - Люди могут знать всё о друг друге, и однозначно могут сказать у кого есть Ригпа, а у кого она отсутствует.

PS. Я так понимаю, слова из книги Патрула Римпоче




> Будда сказал:
> Только я и мне подобные, но не обычные люди, могут судить о другом человеке.


тут не прокатят....

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не, Пампкин, выясняйте сами, вы лучше сутры знаете.
> 
> Ок. Вы правы! - Люди могут знать всё о друг друге, и однозначно могут сказать у кого есть Ригпа, а у кого она отсутствует.
> 
> PS. Я так понимаю, слова из книги Патрула Римпоче
> 
> 
> 
> не прокатят....


Я же сказал, что меня вполне устроят слова ННР (который "как Будда") о состоянии моей (к примеру) практики.  В противном случае венцом наших реализаций будет "состояние собаки".

----------


## Грег

> Я же сказал, что меня вполне устроят слова ННР. Который "как Будда". В противном случае венцом наших реализаций будет "состояние собаки".


Вам решать... Вы просили, я дал цитату...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вам решать...


Решать что? 

P.S. *Вопрос с ригпометром* (как можно судить по суттам) - *вполне решаем* (если некоторые боги способны на такое, то что же говорить о Наставниках, которые являются учителями людей)... Это даже не беря в расчет "по делам знайте их" и "по дыму мы делаем вывод о наличии огня".

----------


## Грег

> Решать что? 
> 
> P.S. Вопрос с ригпометром (как можно судить по суттам) - вполне решаем... Это даже не беря в расчет "по делам знайте их" и "по дыму мы делаем вывод о наличии огня".


Решайте... Хвала Всеведующим!

Я уже осведомлён об их наличии на БФ.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Решайте... Хвала Всеведующим!
> 
> Я уже осведомлён об их наличии на БФ.


Прикольно...

А каким образом (к примеру) некто может принять решение, что тот же ННР способен быть Наставником-Гуру и не приведет к "реализации собаки" практика в ситуации, когда "простые люди о других знать ничего не могут"?

----------


## Alert

//1. Сколько лет являетесь последователем дзогчен.
2. Распознали ли ригпа.
3. Видели ли сиддхи своими глазами.//

1 - 0
2 - да
3 - да

 :Smilie: )

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Меня же вполне устраивают Будда Шакьямуни, Гуру Ринпоче и конечно же Гараб Дорже.


Круто, я бы тоже не отказался.  :Cool:  Вся загвоздка в том, что мы кармой не вышли встретиться с ними лицом к лицу. Кармы хватило на встречу с Намкаем Норбу Ринпоче. И это тоже, мягко говоря, неплохо.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Повторюсь, в Ваджраяне важнее кем ты считаешь учителя, а не кем он на самом деле является. Всё это прекрасно вытекает из понятия об иллюзорности сущего.


Открывали ли вы когда-либо "Драгоценный Сосуд"? Посмотрите какими качествами должен обладать учитель Ваджраяны.

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Разновидности Учителей:*

- внешний, устраняющий сомнения;
- внутренний, передающий наставления Ваджраяны;
- тайный (коренной) — показывающий нерожденную природу ума. 
*
Последний (Коренной Гуру) включает в себя также:* 

- Учителя естественной основы; 
- Учителя чистоты ума ученика; 
- Учителя, передающего через видение; 
- Учителя линии Передачи.
*
Качества Учителя, которому следует следовать:

В любом случае он должен иметь:*

- чистый ум, благодаря соблюдению трех обетов: внешнего, внутреннего и тайного;
- обширные познания коренных текстов Сутры и Тантры;
- ум, полный любви и сострадания ко всем живым существам;
- совершенное знание трех внешних разделов сутр и внутренней Тайной Мантры, а также умение выполнять ритуалы;
- внутреннее обретение качеств просветления (преодоление препятствий и обретение всеведения) благодаря личной практике;
- способность привлекать учеников при помощи мягкой речи, щедрости, учета их состояния и действий в соответствии с даваемым Учением.

*Учитель Тайной Мантры (Ваджраяны) также должен:*

(...) 
*(удалено по рекомендации Димы Ч., чтобы не нарушать самайи. 
Был не прав - и сам это знаю. И сам обычно другим говорю - не выкладывайте в открытый доступ то, что не положено)*

----------


## Ali

Перечень качеств хотя и канонический, но более чем спорный... Примеры: 
1) "- внутреннее обретение качеств просветления (преодоление препятствий и обретение всеведения) благодаря личной практике" - как вы думаете, сколько из лам, пройдут этот тест. Начиная с последнего Далай-ламы, который недавно признался в провале всей своей политической линии взаимоотношений с Китаем, которую он вел последние десятилетия.
2) "не быть занятым разнообразной деятельностью;" - это камень в огород ВСЕХ тех лам, кто активно участвует в экономическом поддержании своих центров и монастырей.
3) "- довести свое состояние до зрелости" - ну и как бедный ученик это сможет увидеть своим непросветленным зрением???
4)  "а также умение выполнять ритуалы;" - Учитень ННР это умел в совершенстве? (это я про тот момент, который описывает сам ННР, как его Учитель проводил обряд посвящения, не зная когда звонить в дилбу, а когда стучать дамару).
Так что - не все так просто "в Датском королевстве"...

----------


## Грег

> Вздор. Перестаньте нести отсебятину. Открывали ли вы когда-либо "Драгоценный Сосуд"? Посмотрите какими качествами должен обладать учитель Ваджраяны.


Одно дело - какой он есть  :Smilie: , и совсем другое - каким мы его видим.  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> Jew, не стоило выкладывать этот текст здесь. Я думаю, у Сергея должен быть экземпляр этой книги. Посмотрите, что там написано на второй странице.


Есть, Дима, есть.  :Smilie: 
Каким бы учитель не был, но если мы этого не видим, то ...

----------


## Калдэн

Дима. Это сказано не только в "Драгоценном сосуде". Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, по большей части, в том числе и в данном случае, ссылается на трактаты других великих учителей. 
Или Вы заботитесь о копирайте? Но эти слова, как и  тантры и сутры, врядли подпадают под систему копирайта Дзогчен-общины.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Одно дело - какой он есть , и совсем другое - каким мы его видим.


Вы, как обычно, извиваетесь ужом, когда вас ловят на какой-нибудь сказанной вами нелепице. Вы сказали, что "неважно кем на самом деле является учитель Ваджраяны", не так ли? А это, как раз, очень важно. Если учитель Ваджраяны не имеет соответствующих качеств и не реализовал сам знание, которое передает, то кем бы вы его не считали, вам это не поможет.

----------


## Ali

Поддерживаю. Чтобы один мог научить другого он должен:
а) знать, чему учить
б) самому владеть в той или иной степени тем, чему учит
в) владеть методологией обучения другого человека (т.е. уметь адаптировать свои знания и опыт к таковым другого человека).
Это общий алгаритм ЛЮБОГО ОБУЧЕНИЯ.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дима. Это сказано не только в "Драгоценном сосуде". Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, по большей части, в том числе и в данном случае, ссылается на трактаты других великих учителей. Или Вы заботитесь о копирайте? Но эти слова, как и  тантры и сутры, врядли подпадают под систему копирайта Дзогчен-общины.


Я полагаю, все что касается Ваджраяны не должно являться предметом открытой дискуссии в особенности между теми, кто не имеет к ней никакого отношения. Посмотрите, Ali уже считает перечень качеств спорным и, видимо, желает, что-то подправить.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ali

> Посмотрите, Ali уже с чем-то не согласен и желает подискутировать.


То есть вы тем самым утверждаете, что те или иные постулаты Учения должны скрываться именно из-за того, что могут быть подвергнуты сомнению, а тем более (о ужас!) - опровержению? Вы так не уверены в истинности того, чему следуете?

----------


## Грег

> Вы, как обычно, извиваетесь ужом, когда вас ловят на какой-нибудь сказанной вами нелепице.


Да, я извиваюсь ужом  :Smilie: 



> ... то кем бы вы его не считали, вам это не поможет.


Да, как не поможет мне и то, что он реализован, если я в нём это не вижу.
Как не помогло это брату Будды.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я полагаю, все что касается Ваджраяны не должно являться предметом открытой дискуссии в особенности между теми, кто не имеет к ней никакого отношения.


Поправил цитату выше, спасибо, что указали.




> Посмотрите, Ali уже с чем-то не согласен и желает подискутировать.


И не только он... А так всегда было и будет: все, кто НЕ имеет отношения к Ваджраяне и Дзогчену (а особенно - "книжные" буддисты - т.е. люди, "практикующие" буддизм без Учителя и по книгам "буддологов"), ВСЕГДА стараются что-то там опровергнуть или доказать обратное!  :Smilie:  ... Не находите?  :Smilie: 

Дима, большая просьба - НЕ НАДО доказывать присутствующим, ПОЧЕМУ Учения Ваджраяны и Дзогчена должны храниться в тайне, хорошо?  :Smilie:  Не стоит оно того  :Smilie:  Не поймут...

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я полагаю, все что касается Ваджраяны не должно являться предметом открытой дискуссии в особенности *между теми, кто не имеет к ней никакого отношения*.





> То есть вы тем самым утверждаете, что те или иные постулаты Учения *должны скрываться именно из-за того, что могут быть подвергнуты сомнению,* а тем более (о ужас!) - опровержению? Вы так не уверены в истинности того, чему следуете?


Во передергивает!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ali

Весьма слабо как аргумент... Если бы Учение опиралось на такие аргументы и таких последователей, то оно не вышло бы за пределы Бодхгаи... Вы сами даете в руки ваших противников мощное оружие для критики, как минимум, в личной некомпетентности.

----------


## Грег

> ... "неважно кем на самом деле является учитель Ваджраяны" ...


Так, Дима.
Давайте-ка не будем вырывать фразы из контекста и приписывать собеседнику тех слов, которых он не говорил.

1. Я не говорил фразы "неважно кем на самом деле является учитель Ваджраяны". Я говорил, что *важнее* кем мы его считаем, вот здесь - http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=216. Кстати, я обращал внимание Legba на эту разницу в моих словах и его понимании моих слов вот в этом посте - http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=232

2. в посте http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=196 я отвечал на конкретные вопросы об ННР. И отвечал только в этом контексте и на заданные вопросы об ННР. Компетенция ННР у меня не вызывает сомнения.

Давайте будем внимательнее и не будем вкладывать в слова собеседника тот смысл, который он не вкладывал. Внимательнее следите за контекстом.

----------


## Калдэн

> Если бы Учение опиралось на такие аргументы и таких последователей, то оно не вышло бы за пределы Бодхгаи...Вы сами даете в руки ваших противников мощное оружие для критики, как минимум, в личной некомпетентности.


Уважаемый Cергей Хос! А Вы что думаете по этому вопросу?

----------


## Сергей Хос

Я думаю, что беседа перешла в разряд "трамвайной перебранки".
Это, конечно, совсем не мое дело, а модератора.
Но топикстартер, кем бы он ни был, может считать такой поворот темы своим успехом.
Непонятно только, для чего бы ему это все понадобилось...

----------


## Грег

К вопросу о чудесах и качествах учителя.
(Заметте, - всё по теме!)

Ринпоче Патрул - "Слова моего всеблагого учителя"   




> Допустим, есть человек, умеющий творить чудеса: летать в небе как птица, скрываться под землей как мышь, беспрепятственно проходить сквозь каменные стены и скалы, без труда предсказывать будущее, оставлять отпечатки рук и ног на камнях и т. п. Какими бы удивительными ни были эти чудеса, если у того, кто их творит, нет бодхичитты, его можно причислить или к тиртхикам, или к одержимым злым духом.
> 
> Сначала люди могут по неведению выказывать такому ламе глубокую преданность, делать ему подношения и т. п., но в итоге это закончится плачевно для него самого и для почитателей.
> 
> С другой стороны, даже если у ламы нет никаких достоинств кроме истинной бодхичитты, общение с ним может принести пользу. Никому неведомо, где может появиться бодхисаттва. Говорят, что много бодхисаттв, использующих искусные средства, можно найти среди мясников и проституток. *Трудно узнать, есть ли у других бодхичитта.*
> 
> Будда сказал:
> Только я и мне подобные, но не обычные люди, могут судить о другом человеке.
> Кто бы ни помог тебе зародить в сердце бодхичитту - *божество, учитель, духовный друг, - его нужно считать истинным буддой.*

----------


## Ali

Вооот! Именно об этом я и говорил. А то "тамвай", "перебранка", "сам дурак"!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ali

> Кто бы ни помог тебе зародить в сердце бодхичитту - божество, учитель, духовный друг, - его нужно считать истинным буддой.


Об этом я и говорил.

----------


## Грег

> Прикольно...
> 
> А каким образом (к примеру) некто может принять решение, что тот же ННР способен быть Наставником-Гуру и не приведет к "реализации собаки" практика в ситуации, когда "простые люди о других знать ничего не могут"?


Таким же, каким Миларепа выбрал Марпу, каким Наропа выбрал Тилопу, Манджушримитра Гараба Дорже. Таким же, каким PampKin Head выбрал своего учителя.

----------


## Ali

> каким Наропа выбрал Тилопу,


То есть, если человек не сможет воскресить съеденную им рыбку - то он не может быть Учителем?

----------


## Грег

> То есть, если человек не сможет воскресить съеденную им рыбку - то он не может быть Учителем?


Неееее, ну я не об этом... Там ведь многое было. Било и питьё помоев и т.д.

----------


## Ali

Но первое - это ведь воскрешение рыбы, не так ли? А как же с вышеприведенной цитатой про бодхичитту, сиддхи и злых духов?

----------


## Грег

> Но первое - это ведь воскрешение рыбы, не так ли? А как же с вышеприведенной цитатой про бодхичитту, сиддхи и злых духов?


Там было разное.
А что не так с бодхичиттой?

----------


## Ali

> Таким же, каким Миларепа выбрал Марпу, каким Наропа выбрал Тилопу, Манджушримитра Гараба Дорже.


А то, что нужно различать агиографические произведения и конкретные рекомендаци по выбору учителя. Если человек ищет Учителя, то он должен искать именно того, чьи наставления дают реализацию у обучаемых им людей - и это главный критерий эффективности Учителя вообще и по отношению данного человека - в частности. Сиддхи, титулы, формальная образованность - критериями умения учить не являются. Считайте это ИМХО.

----------


## Калдэн

"Бодхичитта"... "бодхичитта"..."на благо всех живых существ" и пр. Слова...слова...
Поучиться бы хотя бы элементарному человеколюбию и уважению. Хотя оно конечно, невидимых духов или букашек любить проще.

----------

Kamal (19.05.2011)

----------


## Грег

> А то, что нужно различать агиографические произведения и конкретные рекомендаци по выбору учителя. Если человек ищет Учителя, то он должен искать именно того, чьи наставления дают реализацию у обучаемых им людей - и это главный критерий эффективности Учителя вообще и по отношению данного человека - в частности. Сиддхи, титулы, формальная образованность - критериями умения учить не являются. Считайте это ИМХО.


Реализацию не проверишь  :Wink: . Только косвенно, но тут можно наколоться. Ригпометры только у Будд есть, да у посетителей БФ (у меня нет  :Smilie: ).
Считайте это ИМХО.

----------


## Грег

> "Бодхичитта"... "бодхичитта"..."на благо всех живых существ" и пр. Слова...слова...
> Поучиться бы хотя бы элементарному человеколюбию и уважению. Хотя оно конечно, невидимых духов или букашек любить проще.


Хм... А человеколюбие и уважение к бодхичитте не относятся?

----------


## Ali

Вообще-то понятие "бодхичитта" имеет довольно точное определение в текстах. Как и то, что в нее входит. Элементарное человеколюбие и т.п. - также одно из проявлений бодхичитты.

----------


## Ali

> Реализацию не проверишь


А я и не собираюсь. Но зато вполне могу отследить повышается ли у меня сосредоточенность, покой, ясность и пр. КОНКРЕТНЫЕ благие качества в результате тех практик, что дает мне тот или иной человек.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Будда сказал:
> Только я и мне подобные, но не обычные люди, могут судить о другом человеке.
> Кто бы ни помог тебе зародить в сердце бодхичитту - божество, учитель, духовный друг, - его нужно считать истинным буддой.


Зачотно... Только Наставник Ваджраяны *должен* породить Бодхичитту, иначе состояния "выпить яду" & "прыгнуть в пропасть" (с) Гуру Ринпоче проявятся зело быстро у учеников.

+ *породив актуально Бодхичитту и доведя свою реализацию до раскрытия всех качест*, ригпометр других - бонус пак.

И не стоит изображать красну девицу: ой, мой Гуру не в курсе, чего там в у меня в уме... Актуальный Гуру *должен* обладать сиддхи "знания умов живых существ"...

Кста, Чатралва - ученик Адзома Друкпы, ваджрный брат Джанчуба Дордже - такой "ригпомер" демонстрировал. См. "Practice of Dzogchen" by Thulku Thondup.




> Таким же, каким Миларепа выбрал Марпу, каким Наропа выбрал Тилопу, Манджушримитра Гараба Дорже. Таким же, каким PampKin Head выбрал своего учителя.


- Миларепу к Марпе *просто послали* (опять же, учитель Дзогчен, который почему то сделал заявление насчет кармической связ Марпы и Милы... с чего бы? ведь "обычные люди не в курсе..."); 

- Наропа (опять же *был послан уродливой Дакини*... к вам Дакини тоже с рекомендациями являются?) сам был и до Тилопы мегапрактик (включая и Ваджраяну) + был настоятель далеко не последнего места в  Будда Дхарме; 

- Манджушримитра так вообще дебаты устроил Ганрабу Дордже, которые "обычному человеку" не то, что трудно воспроизвести, но и просто представить невозможно.

Типично "простые люди..."

----------


## Ali

> Актуальный Гуру должен обладать сиддхи "знания умов живых существ"...


Мда, и какой я могу сделать вывод о компетентности как Учителя Ваджраяны ЕСДЛ, если он за 40 лет не смог разглядеть "умы" китайского руководства...?

----------


## Грег

> Зачотно... Только Наставник Ваджраяны *должен* породить Бодхичитту, иначе состояния "выпить яду" & "прыгнуть в пропасть" (с) Гуру Ринпоче проявятся зело быстро.
> 
> + *породив актуально Бодхичитту и доведя свою реализацию до раскрытия всех качест*, ригпометр других - бонус пак.
> 
> И не стоит изображать красну девицу: ой, мой Гуру не в курсе, чего там в уменя в уме... Актуальный Гуру *должен* обладать сиддхи "знания умов живых существ"...
> 
> Кста, Чатралва - ученик Адзома Друкпы, ваджрный брат Джанчуба Дордже - такой "ригпомер" демонстрировал. См. "Practice of Dzogchen" by Thulku Thondup.


Пампкин, можно я на ваши посты не буду отвечать?  :Smilie: 
Я в них ни черта не понимаю. Иногда , по 2-3 раза перечитываю, но так и не улавливаю смысл.
Без обид, но я чесслово не понимаю. Либо я настолько туп, либо вы о чём-то своём толкуете  :Smilie:

----------


## Калдэн

> Вообще-то понятие "бодхичитта" имеет довольно точное определение в текстах. Как и то, что в нее входит. Элементарное человеколюбие и т.п. - также одно из проявлений бодхичитты.


Это понятно. 
Я хотел сказать, что пытаясь любить всех живых существ, объять  это необъятное поле, элементарно позволяем себе неуважение к ближнему. Вот и выходит, что все "бла-бла".  Я  тут вспомнил, как однажды  при мне моему другу, давнему практику, его мать в сердцах бросила фразу: "За годы своего буддизма - ты не стал лучше!"




> Но зато вполне могу отследить повышается ли у меня сосредоточенность, покой, ясность и пр. КОНКРЕТНЫЕ благие качества в результате тех практик, что дает мне тот или иной человек.

----------

Volt (07.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> - Миларепу к Марпе *просто послали* (опять же, учитель Дзогчен, который почему то сделал заявление насчет кармической связ Марпы и Милы... с чего бы? ведь "обычные люди не в курсе..."); 
> 
> - Наропа (опять же *был послан уродливой Дакини*... к вам Дакини тоже с рекомендациями являются?) сам был и до Тилопы мегапрактик (включая и Ваджраяну) + был настоятель далеко не последнего места в  Будда Дхарме; 
> 
> - Манджушримитра так вообще дебаты устроил Ганрабу Дордже, которые "обычному человеку" не то, что трудно воспроизвести, но и просто представить.
> 
> Типично "простые люди..."


Ну вот и делайте выводы о том как учителей выбирают. И ещё, спросите у PampKin Head'а как он своего учителя выбрал.

----------


## PampKin Head

И такой момент: Миларепа в какой то момент просто *сбежал* от Марпы, будучи доведеным до отчаяния неполучением Дхармы...

----------


## Ali

> Это понятно. 
> Я хотел сказать, что пытаясь любить всех живых существ, объять  это необъятное поле, элементарно позволяем себе неуважение к ближнему. Вот и выходит, что все "бла-бла".  Я  тут вспомнил, как однажды  при мне моему другу, давнему практику, его мать в сердцах бросила фразу: "За годы своего буддизма - ты не стал лучше!"


А вот это как раз и есть или пример неправильно преподанной практики, или ее неправильного понимания, или отсутствия таковой вообще. Потому что, если человек правильно работает хотя бы "Четыре безмерных состояния", то его доброжелательность к окружающим РЕАЛЬНО увеличивается.

----------


## Грег

> И такой момент: Миларепа в какой то момент просто *сбежал* от Марпы, будучи доведеным до отчаяния неполучением Дхармы...


Ну и как? Сумел он разглядеть качества учителя ваджраяны?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну и как? Сумел разглядеть качества учителя ваджраяны?


Прикольно ведь, не так ли? В момент побега все качества Ваджрачарьи у Марпы присутствовали в той же мере, что и на момент возвращения блудного сына.

Гуд карма - быть посланным по адресу.

----------


## Грег

> Прикольно ведь, не так ли? В момент побега все качества Ваджрачарьи у Марпы присутствовали в той же мере, что и на момент возвращения блудного сына.
> 
> Гуд карма - быть посланным по адресу.


Не, Пампкин.  :Smilie:  прошу прощения, но всё-таки не понимаю я о чём вы.
То ли оппонируете, то ли соглашаетесь, то ли о чём-то своём  говорите.  :Smilie: 
Наверное, не буду отвечать -  всё равно не понимаю.

----------


## Калдэн

> А вот это как раз и есть или пример неправильно преподанной практики, или ее неправильного понимания, или отсутствия таковой вообще. Потому что, если человек правильно работает хотя бы "Четыре безмерных состояния", то его доброжелательность к окружающим РЕАЛЬНО увеличивается.


Вот, вот...
  Зато на "тайные" упадеши или что связано с абхичарукой - готовы набраться стадионы практегов.

----------


## Ali

> Вот, вот...
> Зато на "тайные" упадеши или что связано с абхичарукой - готовы набраться стадионы.


Дык, и я ж про то же...  :Frown:

----------


## Этэйла

Neroli ну хотя бы Вы не озвучивайте, что жизнь единственная, а то я уже начинаю разочаровыватся в учении дзогчен, пусть мужчины толкают свою правду  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> не озвучивайте, что жизнь единственная, а то я уже начинаю разочаровыватся в учении дзогчен


Если бы оказалось правдой, что жизнь единственная, все буддисты и многие индуисты только сильно обрадовались бы. Для нирваны не надо бы было прилагать вообще никаких усилий - только дотерпи до смерти и все.

----------


## Этэйла

Жаль что такая передряга....не противоречит дзогчен буддизму имхо ( это мое понимание)(которое мне окрылось случайно  :Smilie: )


Разве твое понимание буддизма может хоть кто-то изменить? Чувствую здесь все помешались на "передачах"...(кто от кого и к чему)...

Спокойный  часто с Вами согласна.....и думаю надо тоже есть протеины и начать ходить в качалку  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> А вот это как раз и есть или пример неправильно преподанной практики, или ее неправильного понимания, или отсутствия таковой вообще. Потому что, если человек правильно работает хотя бы "Четыре безмерных состояния", то его доброжелательность к окружающим РЕАЛЬНО увеличивается.


А вам не по барабану его доброжелательность?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> То есть, Димитрий, если я правильно понял твою мысль - Ринпоче (мягко говоря) не дотягивает до неких высших "эталонов" более высоких учителей


Конечно, неправильно ты понял мою мысль, Димитрие, перепутав её с мыслью г-на Рябова, коей я и противопоставил свою коварную подколку.

А вообще гнилой какой-то тред вышел, пора бы закрыть.

----------


## Этэйла

Huandi вот  в другой теме очень класно привел немного буддийской лирики Aion 


Вокруг меня вращается весь мир, 
Но нет меня, играющего в прятки. 
Парадоксальность - свойство чёрных дыр. 
Вы не проснулись, значит всё в порядке...

думаю здесь это тоже в тему....имею ввиду к дзогчен
Давайте правда закончим  хоть эту тему чем то приятным....

----------


## Huandi

> Давайте правда закончим эту тему чем то приятным....


А что может быть приятнее Нирваны?  :Smilie:

----------


## Этэйла

> А что может быть приятнее Нирваны?


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------


## Ali

> А вам не по барабану его доброжелательность?


Нет, "не по барабану". А вам?

----------


## dongen

> А что может быть приятнее Нирваны?


В Нирване нет "приятного". 
Нирвана разная бывает. О какой речь?

----------


## dongen

Хорошо бы рассуждать об учении Дзогчен, получив передачу его и имея внутреннее безграниное переживание.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дзмитрий

"- Не позорь наш род, брат. Ты чечен, какой дзогчен? Нюхай их  кокаин,
порти их женщин, вали их мужчин. Но не ищи ничего в их  душах,  им  туда
шайтан насрал. Чего тебе в исламе не хватает?
   - Говорят, - ответил Муса, - в конце этого пути можно стать  радугой.
А в конце твоего пути, Иса, становишься просто трупом. Ни один суфий  не
научит тебя стать радугой.
   - Аи, радуга! - воскликнул Иса. - Я  все  про  это  знаю.  Почему  ты
думаешь, что твой брат такой дурак? Чтобы стать радугой, надо всю  жизнь
сидеть в вонючей пещере. И то неизвестно, получится у  тебя  или  нет  -
никто не видел ни одного человека, у которого это получилось, все видели
только радугу. Ты говоришь, в исламе нет радужного тела. Это так, да.  Я
тебе больше скажу. В исламе нет астрального тела, нет ментального  тела,
нет эфирного, нет кефирного, профсоюзного и так далее. Всего этого  нет.
Но зато у  нас  есть  шрапнельно-осколочное  тело,  которого  нет  ни  у
буддистов, ни у христиан, ни у кого. И его, брат, можно достичь  всегда,
даже с похмелья или на самом страшном  кумаре.  По  милости  Аллаха  его
можно обрести за пять минут, нужно только четыре кило хорошего  пластита
и три кило стальных шариков. И  детонатор,  понятное  дело.  И  не  надо
сидеть всю жизнь в вонючей пещере, бормоча какие-то заклинания.  Быстро!
Красиво! А природа у этих тел все равно одна и та же!
   - Это почему? - спросил Муса.
   - Да потому, что другой вообще не бывает.
   - Не понимаю.
   - Если ты этого не понимаешь, брат, как же ты тогда собираешься стать
радугой?"

----------


## Sadhak

Если уж припомнили Пелевина, то напрашивается сравнение дзогченпа с вампирами "АмпираV" жаждущими "баблос"-ригпа  :Smilie: , правда вампиры решали там эту проблему своего рода "наркотической зависимостью", а мы пытаемся сделать этот эффект-переживание постоянным  :Smilie: . Хотя оба варианта без бодхичитты, имхо, будут только своего рода эгоизмом, а значит и к избавлению от страданий привести не могут. Чудо-чудо... Высшее чудо - бодхичитта, все остальные сиддхи, имхо, без нее бесполезны. Бодхичитта как волшебная палочка чистого видения, чего не коснется - все сокровище, а что без нее все  г..-м в конечном итоге оборачивается.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

2 All

Отчего же закрывать тред?! Никто не нарушал. Зато все отлично показали содержание своего ума: "Гнев зависть и ревность одновременно". В первую очередь этот тред отразил конечно состояние автора сайта/треда. Т.е. не думаю что у него есть причина радоваться "вот, я не один такой, все такие же как и я" - я бы очень сильно пригоревал на его месте. Но и товарщам, так "бохато" отразившим его состояние, тоже есть о чем подумать. Чем вы от него отличаетесь. Где у нас спонтанно-присутствующий дзогченский плод любви, сочувствия, главное СОРАДОВАНИЯ (слышали такое слово?) и отрешенности тоже. 

Не думаю, что этот тред надо закрывать. Думаю участникам его надо ещё много раз и перечитать, воспринимая КАЖДОЕ, включая чужие, сообщения как отражение своего собственного ума. Читать до тех пор, пока не захочется помыть рот (а так же руки, клаву, мозг, карму и всё на свете). Господа такскать дзогченцы и прочие высоко парящие интеллектуалы.

----------

Volt (07.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Но и товарщам, так "бохато" отразившим его состояние, тоже есть о чем подумать. Чем вы от него отличаетесь. Где у нас спонтанно-присутствующий дзогченский плод любви, сочувствия, главное СОРАДОВАНИЯ (слышали такое слово?) и отрешенности тоже.


Думаю, те, кто следует учению Дзогчен ничем не отличаются от обычных буддистов (только учением). Ну а амбиции оставим на совести конкретных практиков. И не стоит их как-то отдельно от других выделять по типу - "вон посмотри на них - ничего не достигли, а уже давно должны были в радугу превратиться".
Все находятся на пути. И все идут по пути к одной цели. Задайте ваши вопросы всем буддистам, а не только дзогченовцам и пусть они  ответят где у них "спонтанно-присутствующий дзогченский плод любви, сочувствия, главное СОРАДОВАНИЯ". Ибо всё вами перечисленное не есть прерогатива учения Дзогчен.

----------


## Калдэн

> Если уж припомнили Пелевина, то напрашивается сравнение дзогченпа с


 В.Пелевин в 90-е годы получил передачу Дзогчен от Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, на ретритах бывал. Потом вроде как дистанцировался от ДО (более углубился в дзен).  Так что он в теме.

----------

Kamal (28.05.2011)

----------


## Чженсинь

> В.Пелевин в 90-е годы получил передачу Дзогчен от Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, на ретритах бывал. Потом вроде как дистанцировался от ДО (более углубился в дзен).  Так что он в теме.


А какие-нибудь подтверждения есть этому?

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> Думаю, те, кто следует учению Дзогчен ничем не отличаются от обычных буддистов


А я думаю отлитчаются. Ответственность больше.
В связи с этим может быть кому-нибудь станет более прозрачным предложение, если я не путаю Патрула Ринпоче(в недословном переложении): "Пока не утвердитесь в состоянии(а это от 20 мин в ригпа и осознавание снов, - прим.) не говорите о дзогчен с другими людьми, никому не говорите, что вы практикуете дзогчен, если что вы даже не слышали о таком учении".
Слишком ли это требование? Или очень продуманное и сострадательное по отношению к новопрактикующим? Решайте сами..

----------

Kamal (28.05.2011)

----------


## Калдэн

> а не только дзогченовцам и пусть они  ответят где у них "спонтанно-присутствующий дзогченский плод любви, сочувствия, главное СОРАДОВАНИЯ".


 Так тут выше уже некоторые   ответили фразой:
"А вам не по барабану его доброжелательность?" 
 Как говорится, no comments...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так тут выше уже некоторые дзогченовцы  ответили фразой:
> "А вам не по барабану его доброжелательность?" 
>  Как говорится, no comments...


А что "no comments" то? правильно сказано, нефиг в чужой практике копаться, со своей пусть разберутся сначала. А то разжирели мягко говоря... Учителя им там обязаны чудеса являть, практики им доказывать обязаны истинность Учения, которое практикуют.

----------


## Калдэн

"Нефиг?" 
 Вы уважаемый, сохраняйте, пожалуйста, рамки "дзогчен-культуры". Слышали наверно в ДО такой каламбурчик как  "дзогчен-культура"?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Да я разберусь, что мне сохранять, а что нет.

----------


## Legba

А можно я отвечу топикстартеру? Просто и доходчиво. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Если понимать "реальность" так как автор статьи (ну, собственно и Вы, коли считаете его писания чем-то "серьезным"), то учение Дзогчен - не реально.
Чудленов, Радужного Тела и Защитников Учения не бывает. Хотелось бы также добавить, что это относится не только к Дзогчену. Ракшасов, якшей и паритта-сутт также не бывает. Равно как сатори, коанов и дзадзена. Все это мерзкие измышления и опиум для народа. И так будет до тех пор, пока Вам комфортно жить как живется, а религиозная практика нужна только как развлечение "от скуки". Это однозначно так, спросите хоть кого.  :Kiss:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Дзогчену Будда Шакьямуни  не учил. Тема закрыта.


Вы там были, чтобы так резко заявлять? по некоторым источникам пытался, только безуспешно...

----------


## ullu

> Нет, "не по барабану". А вам?


Мне по барбану, потому как главное что бы он был свободен от страданий, а если он будет ко мне недоброжелателен и мне это будет неприятно, то это проблема моя, а не его, и я соотвественно буду её решать.

Это я к тому, что учител должен обладать знанием о том, как освобовиться от страданий. Он может казаться очень недоброжелательным и казаться даже злодеем и вообще, но если он приводит тебя лично к освобождению, то это то что надо.
То есть определить есть ли у человека бодхичитта и прогресс в практике по внешним признакам в общем не очень просто. Доброжелательность конечно признак ума, имеющего благие качества, но не всегда признак того, что человек узнает свое состояние.

----------


## Спокойный

> А можно я отвечу топикстартеру? Просто и доходчиво.
> 
> Если понимать "реальность" так как автор статьи (ну, собственно и Вы, коли считаете его писания чем-то "серьезным"), то учение Дзогчен - не реально.
> Чудленов, Радужного Тела и Защитников Учения не бывает. Хотелось бы также добавить, что это относится не только к Дзогчену. Ракшасов, якшей и паритта-сутт также не бывает. Равно как сатори, коанов и дзадзена. Все это мерзкие измышления и опиум для народа. И так будет до тех пор, пока Вам комфортно жить как живется, а религиозная практика нужна только как развлечение "от скуки". Это однозначно так, спросите хоть кого.


Не ожидал от Вас такого нелепого передергивания.
Зачем-то смешали в кучу явления разного характера...
Сатори - это название для частичного просветления, которое, как любая субъективная вещь имеет место быть.  :Smilie:  Дзадзен - дхьяна - то бишь медитация - есть. Коаны - задачи для ввода ума в недвойственное состояние - тоже имеют место быть. Паритта сутты тоже есть - другое дело работают ли они. Ракшасы и якши - мифологические существа. Защитники, по сути, тоже. И так далее. В огороде бузина, в Киеве - дядька. Не понятно зачем всё это свалено в одну кучу.
Или Вы призываете поверить во всё это оптом, типа, махнёмся не глядя? А зачем?

----------


## Ондрий

Кумо, если гондурас так сильно беспокоит - почешите его в разделе Тхеравада..

Право - надоели уже с своим Тхеравада-убераллес

Извините за откровенный тон.

----------


## ullu

> Ракшасы и якши - мифологические существа. Защитники, по сути, тоже.


Ну вот откуда вы знаете?
Вы же не знаете все про Вселенную, может быть они никакие не мифологические.

----------


## Huandi

Вне зависимости от того, существуют ли на самом деле ракшасы и дэвы, пока знание о них для большинства есть только из мифов, они есть существа мифические. В буддийской логике есть определение, что такое "существуют в действительности" - то, что установлено через доказательство.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вне зависимости от того, сущетсвуют ли на самом деле ракшасы и девы, пока знание о них для большинства есть только из мифов, они есть существа мифические.


Для большинства граждан всего мира - USA такой же миф, ибо туда они не ездили.

----------


## Legba

> *Шамани́зм — магическое учение о способах осознанного и целенаправленного взаимодействия с духами*, входящая в примитивные культы, религиозные и психотерапевтические системы. На шаманизме основаны традиционные религии народов Сибири, Дальнего Востока, *Юго-Восточной Азии*, Африки и других регионов.







> В эту книгу вошли сутты из следующих разделов Сутта Питаки: Ангуттара Никая, Мадджхима Никая, Дигха Никая, Самьютта Никая и Кхуддака Никая. Чтение вслух буддистами этих сутт для получения защиты называется ритуальным чтением Паритты. *Слово "защита" здесь означает оградить себя от различных злых духов, неудач, болезней и влияния небесных тел, а также обрести внутреннюю уверенность.* Вибрации звука при произнесении слов создают вокруг очень приятную атмосферу. Также, очень важен ритм, с которым производится чтение. Вы можете заметить, что когда монахи декламируют священные тексты, для разных сутт используется различные интонации, гармонирующие с их текстом и предназначенные разным уровням существования. В процессе духовного развития человека было довольно быстро обнаружено, что определённые ритмы голоса создают важные психологические состояния умиротворения и спокойствия в сознании искренних слушателей. *Так, в некоторых случаях интонация предназначена для богов (deva), а некоторые стихотворные ритмы оказывают хорошее влияние на низших существ, таких как животные, змеи и даже духи и призраки.*


Кто там был против шаманизма? :Cool:

----------


## Huandi

> Для большинства граждан всего мира - USA такой же миф, ибо туда они не ездили.


К счастью, у человека кроме пяти чувств есть еще и разум. 




> В буддийской логике есть определение, что такое "существуют в действительности" - то, что установлено через доказательство.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А можно я отвечу топикстартеру? Просто и доходчиво.
> 
> Если понимать "реальность" так как автор статьи (ну, собственно и Вы, коли считаете его писания чем-то "серьезным"), то учение Дзогчен - не реально.
> Чудленов, Радужного Тела и Защитников Учения не бывает. Хотелось бы также добавить, что это относится не только к Дзогчену. Ракшасов, якшей и паритта-сутт также не бывает. Равно как сатори, коанов и дзадзена. Все это мерзкие измышления и опиум для народа. И так будет до тех пор, пока Вам комфортно жить как живется, а религиозная практика нужна только как развлечение "от скуки". Это однозначно так, спросите хоть кого.


http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=ZShTx0EVgpU

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А в шаманизме что есть?


Можно увидеть вразумительные доводы того, что Ваджраяна и Дзогчен являются шаманизмом? Можно увидеть цитаты из ПК что Дзогчен и Ваджраяна шаманизм? у вас этого ничего нету ни в ПК ни где либо еще. Только необоснованные заявления, не имеющие никаких разумных оснований, помимо собственных некомпетентных фантазий.

----------


## PampKin Head

Такой момент: вот шаманские доктрины (ака Карлос Кастанеда) очень дельно бы прояснили все вопросы автора на тему того, что такое *описание мира*, *откуда оно возникает*, *чем обусловлено* и каким образом избавится от навязанной непрерывности в паттернах восприятия...

См. книжки Карлоса Кастанеды, в той же степени эфимерные, как и все остальные доктрины... 

P.S. А то сейчас приедут цитаты... )))

----------


## Александр С

шаманизм - это просто система для изучения доступных уровней окружающей среды при помощи психики. Это не какое-то учение или религия. Рамки религиозных систем могут использоваться шаманом для систематизации своего опыта и общения на одном языке с другими. 

Поэтому, шаманские элементы в ваджраяне - это всего-лишь способ объяснения каких-то прикладных и неспецифических аспектов ваджраяны, при том, не самых "высоких". ТВР, например, ставит шаманизм после дзогчен и тантры, при этом поясняя, что в Тибете нет такого самостоятельного института, как шаманизм.

Точно так же у нас в жизни присутсвует большое количество "шаманских" моментов, которым мы просто не даем названий. Поэтому считаем шаманизм примитивным. Примитивны же могут быть только формы выражения, да и то потому что мы их не понимаем. Если же это понятие как-то отдельно и самостоятельно выводить, то это, ИМХО, способ путешествия между мирами/уровнями бытия, учитывая взаимные проекции микрокосма и макрокосма. 

Зачем же обзывать шаманизмом то, что им не является, и делать такие недопустимые обобщения, типа "тиб. буддизм - это шаманизм"? Передозировка чамами и обертонным пением на лицо. Либо индивидуальная  непереносимость данных компонентов.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

*Кумо - первое и последнее предупреждение* за сообщение от 14:10 10 ноя 08
за пункт 2 правил раздела.
Ознакомьтесь и возьмите себя в руки
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=1170

*Так же ВСЕХ прошу оставаться в рамках темы раздела и его правил!*

----------


## Aleksey L.

> http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=ZShTx0EVgpU


круто. не видел раньше

----------


## Legba

> Сатори - это название для частичного просветления, которое, как любая субъективная вещь имеет место быть.


О как! То есть, ежели кто-то видит Защитников или радужное тело - эта субъективная вещь *не* имеет места быть? А частичное (sic!) просветление - имеет. Круто. Если уж Вы встали на рациональную позицию - не соскакивайте с нее так просто. Что это вдруг за история с "просветлением"?! Вы видели хоть одного просветленного (а соответственно - всеведующего) человека? Девичью фамилию матери - спрашивали? :Smilie:  Нет. И ракшасов - не видели. Но вот отчего-то одно мифология, а другое "субъективная вещь".



> Коаны - задачи для ввода ума в недвойственное состояние - тоже имеют место быть.


Какое-такое "недвойственное" состояние?  :Smilie:  Задачи-то есть, кто спорит... Но вот "работают ли они"! 



> Не понятно зачем всё это свалено в одну кучу.


Я объяснил? Если Вы признаете наличие и относительную ценность *субъективных явлений*, Вам придется признать, что они могут быть ценными вне зависимости от того, нравятся они Вам лично или нет.
Вы сейчас заняли абсурдную позицию т.н. "здравомыслия". Это не материализм (коль скоро Вы рассуждаете о просветлении) и не идеализм (коль скоро не можете признать явления, с коими лично не сталкивались). Единственный критерий реальности - Ваш вкус и общественное мнение. 

Как говорил Энштейн (цитирую по памяти):
"Реальность и наше восприятие ее соотносятся не как мясо и бульон. А как шуба и выданный за нее в гардеробе номерок."

----------


## Won Soeng

Legba, "просветленного" не равно "всеведающего", особенно если в оба слова вкладывать произвольный смысл. И что значит "видели хоть одного"? По Вашему в наше время Будд нет ни одного?  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

> Legba, "просветленного" не равно "всеведающего", особенно если в оба слова вкладывать произвольный смысл. И что значит "видели хоть одного"? По Вашему в наше время Будд нет ни одного?


Вы уж меня простите, великодушно BTR.
Вы наверное заметили, в какой раздел пишите. Сделайте уж скидку темным тибетцам. 
1. В традиции монастыря Наланда наличие Просветления (в отличие от Освобождения) обозначает наличие всеведения. Что конкретно означает термин "видья" - вопрос не простой, и вдаваться в него давайте не будем.
Если так уж интересно - почитайте.
2. Я задал вопрос конкретному человеку (Спокойному) пользуясь его постановкой вопроса и терминологией. Если Вы о чем-то хотите спросить меня лично - спросите. 
3. Поскольку я махаянский религиозный фанатик, я склонен считать, что окружен массой Будд и бодхисаттв, воплощенных, среди прочего, в образе божеств тиртиков, мясников, проституток и "неодушевленных" предметов.

----------


## Won Soeng

Legba, вероятно здесь действительно не время и не место обсуждать термин "видья", однако, вообще это сделать, пожалуй, стоит  :Smilie:  Даже филологически "авидья" - неведение или "невсеведение"? Но, в этой теме, умолкаю, простите.

----------


## Neroli

Кстати, а в ПК есть про ракшасов? А то Legby почитаешь и ощущение, что нет ракшасов, нет просветления.  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Коаны - задачи для ввода ума в недвойственное состояние - тоже имеют место быть.


Все проще, братело: 
- http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=H399uOUNthA
- http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=zwupvKfCEdo

Проблемы с методом: не ведет к освобождению; зависит от внешних субстанций, коих в след. перерождениях может просто не оказаться. Но встречи с нечеловеческими существами и кардинальное изменение восприятия гарантирует без физического привыкания и органических последствий для здоровья. + картина мира точно прежней не останется.

----------


## Спокойный

Legba, Вы и правда, что-ли, не замечаете, что смешиваете совсем разное?

Смотрите. Вот, есть я, личность, обозначим мою психику словом "ум", для простоты. Еще есть моё физическое тело, которое существует в материальном мире, и этот материальный мир существует независимо от того, что я о нём думаю, и есть ли я вообще, жив ли, умер, без разницы. Вот давайте с этой картиной мира определимся - совпадает ли она с Вашей? Если нет - а меня терзают смутные сомнения, что Вы как-то тяготеете к идеям солипсизма, то и спорить не о чем.  :Smilie:  
Если же Ваше мировосприятие такое же - тогда проще.  :Smilie: 

Тогда так. Просветление - относится к области моего ума. Его нет вовне меня. Его нет в материальном мире. Коаны - задачи, которые я решаю в своём уме. 

А вот ракшасов всяких, Защитников, и т.п. у меня в уме НЕТ. Поверьте мне в этом вопросе - я-то свой ум точно знаю, нету их там.  :Smilie:  Тем более, что и не должно их там быть, потому что согласно той же тибетской космологии - они существуют (должны существовать) в материальном мире, независимо от моего существования. А существуют они для меня только в виде идей - такого же порядка, что и Ктулху, или бог Один, или Нео из Матрицы. Это просто виртуальные персонажи.

Всё остальное я уже сказал раньше.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А существуют они для меня только в виде идей - такого же порядка, что и Ктулху, или бог Один, или Нео из Матрицы. Это просто виртуальные персонажи.


Есть актуальные доводы в пользу того, что оных персонажей нет? )




> Подняв голову со стола, я оглядел комнату. У меня было ощущение, что я нахожусь в каком-то питерском трактире для кучеров. На столе появилась керосиновая лампа. Чапаев все так же сидел напротив со стаканом в руке, что-то напевал себе под нос и глядел в стену. Его глаза были почти так же мутны, как самогон в бутылке, которая уже опустела наполовину. Поговорить с ним в его тоне, что ли, подумал я и с преувеличенной развязностью стукнул кулаком по столу.
> 
> – А вот вы скажите, Василий Иванович, только как на духу. Вы красный или белый?
> 
> – Я? – спросил Чапаев, переводя на меня взгляд. – Сказать?
> 
> Он взял со стола две луковицы и принялся молча чистить их. Одну он ободрал до белизны, а со второй снял только верхний слой шелухи, обнажив красно-фиолетовую кожицу.
> 
> – Гляди, Петька, – сказал он, кладя их на стол перед собой. – Вот перед тобой две луковицы. Одна белая, а другая красная.
> ...

----------


## Спокойный

> Есть актуальные доводы в пользу того, что оных персонажей нет? )


Я не сказал, что их нет.
Они есть - но виртуальные.
Пер-со-на-жи.  :Smilie: 

Если человек теряет способность различать, где действительность, а где иллюзия - ему ставят диагноз и кладут в психушку. Лично я призываю к тому, чтобы чётко научиться различать такие вещи. А Legba, выходит, что наоборот.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не сказал, что их нет.
> Они есть - но виртуальные.
> Пер-со-на-жи.



Собственно, а какие персонажи в сознании - не виртуальные? Сознание оперирует с объектами органов чувств...





> Если человек теряет способность различать, где действительность, а где иллюзия - ему ставят диагноз и кладут в психушку. Лично я призываю к тому, чтобы чётко научиться различать такие вещи. А Legba, выходит, что наоборот.


Да, да... Читали, в курсе...
---
– Ради Бога, не сочтите мой вопрос нетактичным, но за что вы сюда попали?

– За отрешенность, – сказал Сердюк.

– Неужели? А разве могут госпитализировать за отрешенность?

Сердюк смерил меня длинным взглядом.

– Оформили как суицидально-бродяжнический синдром на фоне белой горячки. Хотя что это такое, никто не знает.

– Ну-ка расскажите поподробнее, – попросил я.

– Чего рассказывать. Лежал я себе в одном подвале на Нагорном шоссе. Причем по совершенно личным и очень важным обстоятельствам лежал, в полном мучительном сознании. А тут мент с фонарем и автоматом. Документы спрашивает. Ну, я предъявил. Он, понятно, денег попросил. Я ему дал все что было – тысяч двадцать. Так он деньги взял, а все мнется, не уйдет никак. Мне бы к стене повернуться и про него забыть, так нет – в разговор с ним полез. Что это ты, говорю, на меня зенки вылупил, или тебе наверху бандитов мало? А мент попался разговорчивый – потом оказалось, философский факультет кончал. Почему, говорит, их там много. Только они порядка не нарушают. Я его спрашиваю – это как? Вот так, говорит. Нормальный бандит, он что? Смотришь на него и видишь, что он только и думает, как бы ему кого убить и ограбить. Тот, кого ограбили, говорит он дальше, тоже порядка не нарушает. Лежит себе с проломленным черепом и думает – такие дела, ограбили. А ты вот лежишь – это он мне говорит, – и видно, что ты что-то такое думаешь… Как будто ты во все, что вокруг, не веришь. Или сомневаешься.

– Ну а вы? – спросил я.

– Ну а что я, – сказал Сердюк. – Я ему возьми и скажи: а может, я действительно сомневаюсь. Говорили же восточные мудрецы, что мир – это иллюзия. Про восточных мудрецов я, понятно, так сказал, чтоб на его уровне было. Примитивно. Тут он покраснел даже и говорит: это что же получается? Я в университете диплом по Гегелю писал, а теперь хожу тут с автоматом, а ты чего-то там прочитал в «Науке и религии» и думаешь, что можешь залезть в подвал и в реальности мира сомневаться? Короче, слово за слово, сначала к ним, а потом сюда. У меня на животе царапина была – осколком бутылки порезался, – так вот, они эту царапину как суицид оформили.

– А я бы тех, – неожиданно вмешался Мария, – кто в реальности мира сомневается, вообще бы судил. Им не в сумасшедшем доме место, а в тюрьме. Или еще хуже где.

– Это почему? – спросил Сердюк.

– Объяснить? – недружелюбно спросил Мария. – Ну пойди сюда, объясню.

Встав со своего места возле двери, он подошел к окну, дождался Сердюка и показал мускулистой рукой наружу.

– Вон видишь, «Мерседес-600» стоит?

– Вижу, – сказал Сердюк.

– Тоже, скажешь, иллюзия?

– Вполне вероятно.

– Знаешь, кто на этой иллюзии ездит? Коммерческий директор нашего дурдома. Зовут его Вовчик Малой, а кликуха у него Ницшеанец. Ты его видел?

– Видел.

– Что о нем думаешь?

– Ясное дело, бандит.

– Так ты подумай – этот бандит, может быть, десять человек убил, чтобы такую машину себе купить. Так что же, эти десять человек зря жизни свои отдали, если это иллюзия? Что молчишь? Чувствуешь, чем дело пахнет?

– Чувствую, – мрачно сказал Сердюк и вернулся на свой стул.

Мария, видимо, тоже ощутил вкус к рисованию. Взяв из угла свой планшет, он сел рядом с остальными.

– Нет, – сказал он, прищуренным глазом вглядываясь в бюст Аристотеля, – *если ты отсюда выйти когда-нибудь хочешь, надо газеты читать и эмоции при этом испытывать. А не в реальности мира сомневаться. Это при советской власти мы жили среди иллюзий. А сейчас мир стал реален и познаваем. Понял?
*

----------


## Спокойный

PampKin Head, помимо органов чувств есть еще и разум, и опыт.
А в солипсизм мы все играли, я думаю.
Но материальная действительность свои поправки всегда вносит, не так ли?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head, помимо органов чувств есть еще и разум, и опыт.
> А в солипсизм мы все играли, я думаю.
> Но материальная действительность свои поправки всегда вносит, не так ли?


Ваш разум и опыт находиться в прямой зависимости от употребляемых химических соединений, называемых пищей; воды; воздуха, загрязненного той же химией (не говоря уже про карму). И тот же LSD-25 легко поменяет вашу картину мира. Только непонятно, что вы будете делать с этим опытом...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Если человек теряет способность различать, где действительность, а где иллюзия - ему ставят диагноз и кладут в психушку. Лично я призываю к тому, чтобы чётко научиться различать такие вещи. А Legba, выходит, что наоборот.


А окружающая вас действительность реальна?

----------


## Спокойный

PampKin Head что-то, может, и поменяет, но не лишит тела. Так что клубок всё равно распутается.
Я читал когда-то фантастическую повесть, там чувак открыл способ путешествовать по вселенной, при помощи шахматной доски, и принимая некое вещество. Там вся фишка была в том, что обычно люди его принимали в качестве наркотика, чтоб кайф словить, а он типа сделал шаг вперед, повысил дозу, и реально стал переноситься по Галактике. 
Так вот - повесть прикольная. Но в нашей действительности, увы, так не получается.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> А окружающая вас действительность реальна?


Чепуху спросили. Значение слова действительность - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Действительность

----------


## Грег

> PampKin Head, помимо органов чувств есть еще и разум, и опыт.
> ...


Всегда ли разум выносит верное решение на основании полученного опыта?
Всегда ли на него можно положиться?




> Петька с Василием Ивановичем делают лабу по биологии - поймали муху. 
> Петька, пиши: Муха - 6 ног - ползает. 
> Оторвал Василий Иваныч ей ногу. "Муха, ползи!" - муха поползла. 
> Петька, пиши: Оторвали мухе ногу - муха ползает. 
> Оторвал Василий Иваныч мухе еще две ноги - Муха, ползи! Муха ползет. 
> Петька, пиши: Оторвали мухе еще две ноги - муха ползает. 
> Тогда Василий Иваныч отрывает мухе последние три ноги - Муха, ползи! 
> Муха лежит. МУХА, ПОЛЗИ! Муха лежит... МУХА ПОЛЗИ!!! 
> Муха не ползет. 
> Петька пиши: Оторвали мухе последние три ноги - муха оглохла.....

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head что-то, может, и поменяет, но не лишит тела. Так что клубок всё равно распутается.
> Я читал когда-то фантастическую повесть, там чувак открыл способ путешествовать по вселенной, при помощи шахматной доски, и принимая некое вещество. Там вся фишка была в том, что обычно люди его принимали в качестве наркотика, чтоб кайф словить, а он типа сделал шаг вперед, повысил дозу, и реально стал переноситься по Галактике. 
> Так вот - повесть прикольная. Но в нашей действительности, увы, так не получается.


Тела, данного тебе в ощущениях, тебя может лишить специальная камера с водой...

----------


## Грег

> Чепуху спросили. Значение слова действительность - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Действительность


Мы с вами на буддийском форуме.
Можно привести буддийское опеределение реальности? Желательно, с точки зрения различных буддийских школ.

----------


## Грег

> Чепуху спросили. Значение слова действительность - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Действительность


Ок! Спрошу по другому. 
Когда вы спите, всё, окружающее вас В ТОТ МОМЕНТ, для вас реально?

----------


## Спокойный

> Всегда ли разум выносит верное решение на основании полученного опыта?
> Всегда ли на него можно положиться?


А Вы пробовали не в словесное домино играть, задавая вопрос к последней прочитанной фразе, а держать в памяти и предыдущую дискуссию тоже?

----------


## Huandi

> Можно привести буддийское опеределение реальности?


Вот:



> 'Существующий объект' есть объект, существующий в действительности; существующим же в действительности (мы здесь называем) то, что нами познано на основании (положительных) доказательств, например, четыре великие истины (буддийского учения).

----------


## Грег

> А Вы пробовали не в словесное домино играть, задавая вопрос к последней прочитанной фразе, а держать в памяти и предыдущую дискуссию тоже?


Пока держу и предыдущую дискуссию тоже.
Возможно вам это покажется странным.

----------


## Спокойный

> Ок! Спрошу по другому. 
> Когда вы спите, всё, окружающее вас В ТОТ МОМЕНТ, для вас реально?


Мой ОПЫТ таков - сквозь сон я слышу звуки, например, если заснул при включённом телевизоре, то звуковая дорожка происходящего на экране может забавным образом вплетаться в сны, которые я сам себе показываю (это тоже мой личный опыт - что сны себе показываю я сам), а громкий звук может вообще вывести из состояния сна - открываю глаза - и вспоминаю себя там же, где был до того, как заснул. Делаем вывод - значит, физическое тело это мой "якорь", как минимум. Многочисленный другой опыт позволяет утверждать, что я - как личность - являюсь продуктом жизнедеятельности моего тела, и мозга в частности.

Есть масса фантастических повестей, где человек проснулся - и не там, где заснул, а в каком-то другом мире. Но у меня лично такого опыта нет.

----------


## Грег

> Мой ОПЫТ таков - сквозь сон я слышу звуки, например, если заснул при включённом телевизоре, то звуковая дорожка происходящего на экране может забавным образом вплетаться в сны, которые я сам себе показываю (это тоже мой личный опыт - что сны себе показываю я сам), а громкий звук может вообще вывести из состояния сна - открываю глаза - и вспоминаю себя там же, где был до того, как заснул. Делаем вывод - значит, физическое тело это мой "якорь", как минимум. Многочисленный другой опыт позволяет утверждать, что я - как личность - являюсь продуктом жизнедеятельности моего тела, и мозга в частности.
> 
> Есть масса фантастических повестей, где человек проснулся - и не там, где заснул, а в каком-то другом мире. Но у меня лично такого опыта нет.


Ок. Я понял - буддийское мировоззрение для вас не существует. Точнее, не является хоть сколько реальным, т.к. не дано вам в ощущениях.
Реальность полностью описывается вашими текущими ощущениями.
тоже вариант...

----------


## Спокойный

> Тела, данного тебе в ощущениях, тебя может лишить специальная камера с водой...


Еще газовая камера может. Бандитская пуля тож. Яд ещё.   :Big Grin:   :Cool:

----------


## Спокойный

> Ок. Я понял - буддийское мировоззрение для вас не существует. Точнее, не является хоть сколько реальным, т.к. не дано вам в ощущениях.
> Реальность полностью описывается вашими текущими ощущениями.
> тоже вариант...


Можно подумать, у кого-то другого иначе.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Можно подумать, у кого-то другого иначе.


Насколько я смог понять (своим никчёмным умишком), буддийское учение пытается вывести за пределы данных рассуждений. Как раз и пытается объяснить, как ум обманывается собственными ощущениями.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Многочисленный другой опыт позволяет утверждать, что я - как личность - являюсь продуктом жизнедеятельности моего тела, и мозга в частности.


А Ваше тело, и мозг в частности, даны Вашей личности исключительно как результат возникающего в ней восприятия.
И что же тут первично? Вы уже ответили себе на этот вопрос?

----------


## Спокойный

> А Ваше тело, и мозг в частности, даны Вашей личности исключительно как результат возникающего в ней восприятия.
> И что же тут первично? Вы уже ответили себе на этот вопрос?


Себе давно. А в этом треде чуть выше.
Первично тело.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Первично тело.


Понятно.
А сознание - результат происходящих в нем физико-химических процессов, которые протекают в нем в принципе так же, как и во "внешней" природе.
Примерно так?

----------


## Huandi

Для буддизма вопрос первичности во время жизни не важен. Важно лишь, отрицаются перерождения с кармой при таком материалистическом взгляде или нет. То есть, если не отрицаются, то внутри конкретной жизни может быть как угодно.

----------


## Грег

> Можно подумать, у кого-то другого иначе.


подумать можно...

----------


## Спокойный

> Насколько я смог понять (своим никчёмным умишком), буддийское учение пытается вывести за пределы данных рассуждений. Как раз и пытается объяснить, как ум обманывается собственными ощущениями.


Смотря какое учение. Будда ни единого слова не сказал про Радужное Тело, йидамов, Защитников, Тар и т.д. Он молчал. Как Вы думаете, почему он молчал?

----------


## Спокойный

> Понятно.
> А сознание - результат происходящих в нем физико-химических процессов, которые протекают в нем в принципе так же, как и во "внешней" природе.
> Примерно так?


Да.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Для буддизма вопрос первичности во время жизни не важен. Важно лишь, отрицаются перерождения с кармой при таком материалистическом взгляде или нет. То есть, если не отрицаются, то внутри конкретной жизни может быть как угодно.


Интересное представление о буддизме.
Значит, карма, по-вашему, может накпливаться в результате протекания химико-физических процессов? примерно как химическая реакция?
Ну-ну...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да.


То есть вот это Ваше "да" - это на самом деле никакое не Ваше "да", а просто такая химическая реакция...
Но в этом случае оно как ответ не имеет никакого смысла.
Просто потому, что смысл порождается и воспринимается умом.
Химическая реакция сама по себе не содержит ни смысла, ни понимания.
Как камень или вода...

----------


## Грег

> Да.


Да. Тут даже не том дело, что Дзогчен ошибочен - в этом случае, всё буддийское учение ошибочно. 
Вы это до нас донести хотите?

----------


## Huandi

> Интересное представление о буддизме.
> Значит, карма, по-вашему, может накпливаться в результате протекания химико-физических процессов? примерно как химическая реакция?
> Ну-ну...


А вы можете спрашивать без этих ужимок?

Например у вайбхашиков карма это невоспринимаемая рупа. То есть, как раз такая специальная хитрая материя.

----------


## Грег

> А вы можете спрашивать без этих ужимок?
> 
> Например у вайбхашиков карма это невоспринимаемая рупа. То есть, как раз такая специальная хитрая материя.


Буддийское учение исчерпывается вайбхашикой?

----------


## Спокойный

> Да. Тут даже не том дело, что Дзогчен ошибочен - в этом случае, всё буддийское учение ошибочно. 
> Вы это до нас донести хотите?


А Вы уже избавились от страданий?  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> А Вы уже избавились от страданий?


Вы считаете, что уже пора бы?  :Smilie: 
Т.е. так - раз!!! и мы уже в дамках. Спать легли вечером - страдания ещё были, а на утро их уж нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вы можете спрашивать без этих ужимок?


Извините, ироничен от природы. Карма такая. Постараюсь исправиться.




> Например у вайбхашиков карма это невоспринимаемая рупа. То есть, как раз такая специальная хитрая материя.


Невоспринимаемая рупа - это круто. Это даже круче, чем Господь Саваоф.

Но суть не в этом. Пусть хоть бы и невоспринимаемая. Электрон - это ведь тоже такая невоспринимаемая рупа, а ведь неисчерпаем, как и атом. Хотя и то и другое, ИМХО, такой ментальный конструкт.

Меня поразило допущение о том, что "при таком материалистическом взгляде могут не отрицаться перерождения с кармой". Ну перерождения - ладно. В конце концов, вещество, полученное в хим. реакции можно с некоторым допущением счесть перерождением исходных веществ. Глупость, конечно, но терпимо.
Но карма?! все учителя ведь говорят, что в карме важнейшим является моральная составляющая, включающая в себя личное намерение. И где же его найти, в химических реакциях-то?

----------


## Спокойный

> Вы считаете, что уже пора бы?


Самое время.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да. Тут даже не том дело, что Дзогчен ошибочен - в этом случае, всё буддийское учение ошибочно. 
> Вы это до нас донести хотите?


Ну что Вы, Сергей! берите шире: "религия - опиум для народа".

----------


## Грег

> Самое время.


А я думаю нет. Это дело не одного дня.

----------


## Huandi

> Буддийское учение исчерпывается вайбхашикой?


Конечно нет. И этот взгляд на карму многие не разделяли. Но это одна из основных школ в прошлом и именно ее Абхидхарма изучается в том числе и в Тибете. И ее взгляд отражает буддийское направление мысли в целом - как максимально прагматический взгляд.




> Извините, ироничен от природы. Карма такая. Постараюсь исправиться.


Есть ирония уместная (когда иронизируют над глупостью), а есть глупая (когда над правдой). 




> Но карма?! все учителя ведь говорят, что в карме важнейшим является моральная составляющая, включающая в себя личное намерение. И где же его найти, в химических реакциях-то?


Так не в химических же. А просто в специальном таком хитром виде "материи", который зависим от моральных поступков.

----------


## Грег

> Конечно нет. И этот взгляд на карму многие не разделяли. Но это одна из основных школ в прошлом и именно ее Абхидхарма изучается в том числе и в Тибете. И ее взгляд отражает буддийское направление мысли в целом - как максимально прагматический взгляд.


А как этот взгляд согласуется с Ваджраяной, к примеру?



> Есть ирония уместная (когда иронизируют над глупостью), а есть глупая (когда над правдой).


 :Smilie: 
Для кого-то правда, а для кого-то глупость. :Wink: 
Я не о ваших конкретно словах.
К примеру, для кого-то земля плоская, но мы-то с вами знаем  :Wink: !, что это глупость.



> Так не в химических же. А просто в специальном таком хитром виде "материи", который зависим от моральных поступков.


Это не согласуется, так скажем - "с воззрением некоторых буддийских школ".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так не в химических же. А просто в специальном таком хитром виде "материи", который зависим от моральных поступков.


Ну тогда подведем итог: если этот хитрый вид "материи" зависим от моральности, а она, в свою очередь, определяется только через категорию сознания, следовательно даже и для хитрых вайбхашиков сознание первично.
К чему я, собственно, и клоню.

А вот для Спокойного оно, похоже, вторично. Вот я и спрашиваю: "Эй, Спокойный! с кем я говорю в Вашем лице? с набором химических реакций? джентельмену такое непристало..."

----------


## Huandi

> А как этот взгляд согласуется с Ваджраяной, к примеру?


А какая собственно теория о карме в ваджраяне? С йогачарой и алаявиджняной, например, очень хорошо согласуется.




> Ну тогда подведем итог: если этот хитрый вид "материи" зависим от моральности, а она, в свою очередь, определяется только через категорию сознания, следовательно даже и для хитрых вайбхашиков сознание первично.


Не от сознания, а от самскар. И сознание совсем не понимается, как некая субстанция, способная бытийствовать помимо материи. Нету такого. В буддизме одно от другого зависит причинно. А не "нечто вмещает все остальное" и т.п. Первичности просто нет.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

2 *Спокойный* - предупреждение. Ваше личное мировоззрение, его пропаганда и обсуждение(*Ракитин* и все остальные) в ЭТОМ разделе оффтоп. Создайте тему или в Форуме для неформального общения или создайте форум своего имени где-нибудь там, на просторах интернета. Здесь это суесловие закончили отныне и навсегда.

2  *PampKin Head* - предупреждение. Завязываем с оверквотингом, особенно из художественной литературы. Если вам в самом деле есть что сказать, потрудитесь сформулировать мысль самостоятельно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не от сознания, а от самскар. И сознание совсем не понимается, как некая субстанция, способная бытийствовать помимо материи. Нету такого.


Зато материя - это некая субстанция, способная бытийствовать помимо разума, так что ли?
Или они взаимозависимы как тезис и антитезис, но синтеза мы делать не будем? типа, не по-пацански это...

А вот в дхаммападе говорится, что
*Дхаммы обусловлены разумом*, их лучшая часть - разум, из разума они сотворены.

И ведь палийский канон, однако. Может, Топоров в переводе напартачил? как там, в оригинале?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 2 *Спокойный* - предупреждение. Ваше личное мировоззрение, его пропаганда и обсуждение в ЭТОМ разделе оффтоп.


Ну, кажися, пора тормозить.
А то и правда, обсуждение состоятельности дзогчена переросло в обоснование нематериалистического мировоозрения вообще.
Спокойный, до встречи. Надеюсь получить ответы на заданные вопросы. А то как-то неувязочки у Вас получаются. Земля - в космосе, космос - в уме, а ум где?

----------


## Huandi

> Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть - разум, из разума они сотворены.


Дхармы это продукт трансцендентально-феноменологического анализа опыта. То есть, аналитически усмотренные, и далее нерудицируемые. Поэтому, они и "из разума" - так как "делаются" анализом. (больше в этом треде не пишу, если что)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Смотря какое учение. Будда ни единого слова не сказал про Радужное Тело, йидамов, Защитников, Тар и т.д. Он молчал. Как Вы думаете, почему он молчал?


Будда не единго слова не сказал про Марс, про Юпитер, ни про Альфа Центавра в незнаю каком созведии, ни о черных дырах ни о Галактиках. Как вы думаете почему он молча?
ЗЫ: ну а про отсутствие 21 восхваления Тары Буддой Шакьямуни эт вообще крута!

----------


## ullu

> Чепуху спросили. Значение слова действительность - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Действительность


Когда я ухожу в другое тело во сне, то точно так же у меня есть переживание того, что все вокруг меня реально.
Я ощущаю запахи, вкус, различаю цвета, свет и темноту, слышу звуки. Чувствую приятное и неприятное. 
Иногда у моего тела во сне есть ощущения ( иногда нет , зависит от того кто я ) , и я точно так же страдаю от того, что это тело повреждают и стараюсь этого избежать. И точно так же , как и не в сновидении, стараюсь получить приятное для тела и сохранить его.
Я точно так же беру предметы во сне, пью, ем , забиваю гвозди...все вокруг меня материальное, и я материальная.
Я могу воздействовать на окружающую реальность, а она на меня.

На каком основании я должна заключить, что это тело, в котором я нахожусь во сне не реально, а то тело, в котором я нахожусь при бодрствовании реально?
На каком основании я должна заключить, что реальность в сновидении иллюзорна, а в реальности реальна?

----------


## Иван Ран

На основании того, что ум существует, а атмана (который из тела в тело летает) нет.

----------


## ullu

> На основании того, что ум существует, а атмана (который из тела в тело летает) нет.


А вы не могли бы как-то связать мой вопрос и свой ответ?

----------


## Иван Ран

Пожалуйста. Ваше сознание это часть вашего тела (и только его), и если вас убьют во сне, то вы проснётесь, а если вас спящую (путешествующий по вселенной, ясно ощущающею  запахи, вкус, цвет...) ударить чем-нибудь сильно по голове, то путешествие закончиться, сознание погибнет вместе с телом.

----------


## Aleksey L.

но том основании что ты проснется в том же континууме, что и заснул. мир не станет серо-буро малиновым в крапинку, год и месяц не изменятся, а ты не окажешься на пляже в малибу. другое дело, что я попадаю в иллюзорное тело иллюзорного сна. все реально, пока работает проектор, пока серия не закончится и смотреть будет не на что. 

точно так же, когда хотят для какого-то тела во сне приятного, ничем не компенсируя, не удерживая от распада "каменным сжиманием" и "запечатыванием"!, от тела вскоре рожки да ножки останутся. очень похоже на угасание в блаженстве или процесс разрушения мандалы. или на выкачивание каким-нить женским духом-суккубом ценных дхату  :Smilie:  

другое дело - перенос сознания в иное тело-колесницу, подготовленное для этого и установки в нем ума, постепенную адаптацию. 

вобщем, на основании того, что от любого даже самого настоящего и яркого сна просыпаешься в итоге. и можешь сказать что не спишь, потому как верным путем познаешь ЭТУ реальность, пусть иллюзорную с иллюзорными существами, познаваемыми напряму, этот цикл рождения-смерти, в котором ты родился-рос-живешь. 
_______________________________________________________________
раньше и дзогчен был другой. я уже писал о "дневной форме" дзогчена. к сожалению время нынче суровое. видимо, пик кали юги. все хитрят, обманывают и воюют, пуская в ход весь арсенал. а понятие нравственности, похоже, используется просто как бирка или как упайя для привлечения наивных. 

Чтобы избавиться от пут порочного цикла рождений-смертей не обязательно перестраиваться, в любом случае ЗНАТЬ что делаешь и зачем и кому доверяешь работу. И уж точно не обязательно это делать снизу вверх. И тело свое открывать и дарить никому не надо. И *не надо* оказываться рядом с такими, кто может ему навредить! Никакой нравственности в подобных делах нет.

----------


## ullu

> Пожалуйста. Ваше сознание это часть вашего тела (и только его), и если вас убьют во сне, то вы проснётесь, а если вас спящую (путешествующий по вселенной, ясно ощущающею  запахи, вкус, цвет...) ударить чем-нибудь сильно по голове, то путешествие закончиться, сознание погибнет вместе с телом.


Ведь вы не знаете, что происходит с моим сознанием во сне после того, как мое тело убьют в реальности и никакими средствами этой реальности установить этого не можете.
На каком основании вы утверждаете, что мое сознание погибнет, если убить мое тело в реальности, пока я сплю?

Может быть мое сознание не погибнет, и тогда выходит что потеряв свое тело в реальности я продолжаю жить в сновидении.
А потеряв свое тело в сновидении я возвращаюсь и продолжаю жить в реальности.
В чем разница? 

Разница только в том, что в реальности мне кажется, что каждый раз как меня убивают в сновидении , я возвращаюсь в реальность и продолжаю свое существование в реальности, которое у меня было до сновидения. Но на каком основании я считаю, что это так?

----------


## ullu

> но том основании что ты проснется в том же континууме, что и заснул. мир не станет серо-буро малиновым в крапинку, год и месяц не изменятся, а ты не окажешься на пляже в малибу. другое дело, что я попадаю в иллюзорное тело иллюзорного сна. все реально, пока работает проектор, пока серия не закончится и смотреть будет не на что.


Тот же континиум не может быть обоснованием для того, что бы считать что я продолжаю свое прежнее существование, а не начинаю какждый раз заново.
По крайней мере я не вижу как его наличие это обосновывает.




> точно так же, когда хотят для какого-то тела во сне приятного, ничем не компенсируя, не удерживая от распада "каменным сжиманием" и "запечатыванием"!, от тела вскоре рожки да ножки останутся. очень похоже на угасание в блаженстве или процесс разрушения мандалы. или на выкачивание каким-нить женским духом-суккубом ценных дхату


Это мне непонятно, я про это ничего не знаю.



> вобщем, на основании того, что от любого даже самого настоящего и яркого сна просыпаешься в итоге. и можешь сказать что не спишь, потому как верным путем познаешь ЭТУ реальность, пусть иллюзорную с иллюзорными существами, познаваемыми напряму, этот цикл рождения-смерти, в котором ты родился-рос-живешь.


В любой реальности в итоге умираешь.
Во сне тоже иногда думаешь. что не спишь. И это переживание ни чем не отличается от того верного познания в реальности.


_______________________________________________________________

----------


## Иван Ран

Что это за сознание такое, которое продолжает жить после смерти тела? Атман в стиле Дзогчен? 




> Разница только в том, что в реальности мне кажется, что каждый раз как меня убивают в сновидении, я возвращаюсь в реальность и продолжаю свое существование в реальности, которое у меня было до сновидения. Но на каком основании я считаю, что это так?


Вы долго Дзогчен практикуете? Он хоть как-то ясно мыслить помогает или только кашу в голове создаёт?

----------


## Aleksey L.

> На каком основании вы утверждаете, что мое сознание погибнет, если убить мое тело в реальности, пока я сплю?


сознание не погибнет, оно "вывесится наружу" в виде блистающей точечки на карте "безбрежного пространства ума", пока будут сжигаться умирающие клетки-миры, и все благое-неблагое, что содержалось в них, прокладывая торную чёрную тропу. затем это сознание-ум можно переместить куда угодно, хоть обратно в умершее тело. 

Чистый ум - не убьешь, не подчинишь. Ум бодхисаттвы не умрет и сохранит достоверную память-знание 
_________________________________________________________
Не факт что в любой реальности ты умрешь. Будда не создавал боле причин для рождения. Создавали причины бодхисаттвы из сострадания к миру и стремления изменить его к лучшему (и тонких ментальных несовершенств-привязанностей) , сознательно принимавшие рождение в одном из циклов рождения-смерти, обладая точным знанием всех страданий, которые им придется теперь претерпеть, мучительно покидая стопы Будды. Решиться на такое нужна недюжинная отвага. Хорошо, что есть любящие сострадательные матеря, принимающие в свои объятия и защищающие, а также мастера, изъявляющие желание поддержать решившегося на подобное рождение во благо всж  :Smilie:  

да здравствует Махаяна

----------


## Александр С

> Проблемы с методом: не ведет к освобождению; зависит от внешних субстанций, коих в след. перерождениях может просто не оказаться. Но встречи с нечеловеческими существами и кардинальное изменение восприятия гарантирует без физического привыкания и органических последствий для здоровья. + картина мира точно прежней не останется.


 Совсем не гарантирует. Вероятность психозов и т.п. психических расстройств и то больше. По поводу "проблемы с методом", тут кое-что есть, могу еще прислать сканы "Tibetan Psychopharmacology" by Tsewang Jigme Tsarong в ПМ. (Вообще же, думаю заказть к НГ книгу "Tibetan Buddhist Medicine and Psychiatry" by Terry Clifford)




> Ваш разум и опыт находиться в прямой зависимости от употребляемых химических соединений, называемых пищей; воды; воздуха, загрязненного той же химией (не говоря уже про карму).


 Анализ можно начать хотя бы с того, что перечисляет Маккена в "Пище богов": сахар, кофе, чай... 

Мне кажется, когда буддисты говорят об "объективной реальности", то всегда можно проследить, до какой степени человек готов пойти на компромисс между собственным комфортным существованием и тому, чему он доверяет. И уже свои "очки опыта" потом раскидывает согласно вбранному балансу. Точно так же в своей религиозной деятельности он будет ориентироваться либо на внутреннее, либо на внешнее (в ваджраяне, кстати, есть основополагающие системы взглядов, выстроенные для разных типов практиков - это к вопросу об "объективности").




> Если человек теряет способность различать, где действительность, а где иллюзия - ему ставят диагноз и кладут в психушку.


Диагноз-то ставят. Только вот лечению такие диагнозы не поддаются. И не в последнюю очередь из-за "стандартизированной" и "утвержденной" картины мира.

----------


## Neroli

> Смотря какое учение. Будда ни единого слова не сказал про Радужное Тело, йидамов, Защитников, Тар и т.д. Он молчал. Как Вы думаете, почему он молчал?


Строго говоря Дзогчен от ННР в чистом виде - это три завета Гараба Дордже.  Про защитников, йидамов и Тар в этих трех заветах тоже ничего нет. Т.о. защитники и/или вера в них не явяются ни необходимым ни достаточным условием для реализации. 
Как то так.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Строго говоря Дзогчен от ННР в чистом виде - это три завета Гараба Дордже.  Про защитников, йидамов и Тар в этих трех заветах тоже ничего нет. Т.о. защитники и/или вера в них не явяются ни необходимым ни достаточным условием для реализации. 
> Как то так.


Три завета Гараба Дордже - это три завета, как следовать Учению Дзогчен, причем здесь Дзогчен в чистом виде? Ну и про охранителей вы похоже Ринпоче совсем не слышали.

ЗЫ: а считать, что несколько миллиардов тел мяса, единственное что есть разумное во всем мире... я даже не знаю как это назвать то :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Три завета Гараба Дордже - это три завета, как следовать Учению Дзогчен, причем здесь Дзогчен в чистом виде?


Ну и какая разница? Чтобы достичь реализации надо следовать трем заветам. Что Вам еще нужно от Дзогчен?




> Ну и про охранителей вы похоже Ринпоче совсем не слышали.


Я от Ринпоче слышала, что к реализации ведет "пребывать не отвлекаясь", а вот про то, что без веры в охранителей реализация недостижима действительно не слышала.




> ЗЫ: а считать, что несколько миллиардов тел мяса, единственное что есть разумное во всем мире... я даже не знаю как это назвать то


Ну Вам конечно лучше знать чего я считаю, а чего я не считаю.

----------


## Neroli

Давайте поставим вопрос ребром.  :Smilie: 

Необходима ли вера в Защитников для достижения просветления?

----------


## Aion

> Необходима ли вера в Защитников для достижения просветления?


Просветление не обусловлено ни верой, ни безверием.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=8571

----------


## Грег

> но том основании что ты проснется в том же континууме, что и заснул. мир не станет серо-буро малиновым в крапинку, год и месяц не изменятся, а ты не окажешься на пляже в малибу. другое дело, что я попадаю в иллюзорное тело иллюзорного сна. все реально, пока работает проектор, пока серия не закончится и смотреть будет не на что. 
> 
> точно так же, когда хотят для какого-то тела во сне приятного, ничем не компенсируя, не удерживая от распада "каменным сжиманием" и "запечатыванием"!, от тела вскоре рожки да ножки останутся. очень похоже на угасание в блаженстве или процесс разрушения мандалы. или на выкачивание каким-нить женским духом-суккубом ценных дхату  
> 
> другое дело - перенос сознания в иное тело-колесницу, подготовленное для этого и установки в нем ума, постепенную адаптацию. 
> 
> вобщем, на основании того, что от любого даже самого настоящего и яркого сна просыпаешься в итоге. и можешь сказать что не спишь, потому как верным путем познаешь ЭТУ реальность, пусть иллюзорную с иллюзорными существами, познаваемыми напряму, этот цикл рождения-смерти, в котором ты родился-рос-живешь. 
> _______________________________________________________________
> раньше и дзогчен был другой. я уже писал о "дневной форме" дзогчена. к сожалению время нынче суровое. видимо, пик кали юги. все хитрят, обманывают и воюют, пуская в ход весь арсенал. а понятие нравственности, похоже, используется просто как бирка или как упайя для привлечения наивных. 
> ...


ничего  из написанного нет понял...  :Confused:

----------


## Грег

> сознание не погибнет, оно "вывесится наружу" в виде блистающей точечки на карте "безбрежного пространства ума", пока будут сжигаться умирающие клетки-миры, и все благое-неблагое, что содержалось в них, прокладывая торную чёрную тропу. затем это сознание-ум можно переместить куда угодно, хоть обратно в умершее тело. 
> 
> Чистый ум - не убьешь, не подчинишь. Ум бодхисаттвы не умрет и сохранит достоверную память-знание 
> _________________________________________________________
> Не факт что в любой реальности ты умрешь. Будда не создавал боле причин для рождения. Создавали причины бодхисаттвы из сострадания к миру и стремления изменить его к лучшему (и тонких ментальных несовершенств-привязанностей) , сознательно принимавшие рождение в одном из циклов рождения-смерти, обладая точным знанием всех страданий, которые им придется теперь претерпеть, мучительно покидая стопы Будды. Решиться на такое нужна недюжинная отвага. Хорошо, что есть любящие сострадательные матеря, принимающие в свои объятия и защищающие, а также мастера, изъявляющие желание поддержать решившегося на подобное рождение во благо всж  
> 
> да здравствует Махаяна


Ужж, а можно пояснить с какой точки зрения какой именно буддийской школы вы рассуждаете. На первый взгляд, вами сказанное - какая-то мешанина, если только это не ваш личный взгляд на мироздание.
либо, вообще, какая-то ирония по поводу Махаяны...

----------


## Legba

2 Спокойный. Вы знаете... То, что Вы пытаетесь обсуждать это, как я указывал выше, "основной вопрос философии". К сожалению, нет никаких доказательств "правильности" - ни в отношении материализма, ни в отношении идеализма. Вы материалист? ОК, замечательно. Вам чего-то не хватает? (коль скоро у Вас есть потребность столь рьяно отстаивать свою точку зрения). Пампкин Вам все правильно написал - 800 микрограмм, и Вы получите неоценимый опыт. Плюс - почитайте, что-ли, немецкую классическую философию (а не Википедию  :Smilie: ). Может статься, Ваш материализм станет поизысканнее. 
2 Нероли. 




> Посему вера подобна семени, из которого вырастают все блага белой Дхармы, а отсутствие веры подобно горелому семени. 
> В сутрах говорится:
> *В тех, у кого нет веры, 
> Не родится белая Дхарма, 
> Как горелое зерно 
> Не дает зеленых побегов.*
> Кроме того, вера — главное из семи богатств арьев. Сказано:
> *Драгоценное колесо веры , 
> День и ночь движет тебя по пути добродетели.*
> ...


Как говорилось в известном анекдоте: "Доктор сказал в морг - значит в морг. И не занимайтесь самолечением". Если ННР передает практики Защитников, последнее дело рассуждать, можно ли без них обойтись. 
Единочаятели! Это Ваджраяна! Верьте своим Учителям (уж коли решили, что это ваши Учителя). Делайте, что говорят (тем паче, что с крыши вас прыгать никто не просит), а не пытайтесь совместить Дхарму с принятым в обществе вульгарным материализмом. :Cry:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что это за сознание такое, которое продолжает жить после смерти тела? Атман в стиле Дзогчен?


Необязательно Атман в стиле Дзогчен. Это может быть еще и ум ясного света в стиле гелуг:

Ответ: Ни в одной из своих книг я не говорил о том, что  ум  не существует отдельно от тела.  Ум  зависит от тела, но его сущность полностью отдельна от телесных составляющих. Тело подобно дому, а  ум  — его жильцу. Это означает, что  ум  в целом существует отдельно от тела. В то же время, поток  ума  непрерывен, и его никто не может пресечь. В буддизме говорится, что даже поток материальных частиц нельзя превратить в ничто, полностью уничтожить. Если это так, то разве возможно полностью уничтожить поток сознания? Следовательно,  ум  продолжит свое существование даже после  смерти . А продолжение существования  ума  после  смерти  означает, что есть будущая жизнь. Поскольку нет ни единой причины, которая бы воспрепятствовала продолжению существования потока сознания,  ум  будет существовать и после  смерти . Он будет перерождаться в соответствии с теми кармическими отпечатками, что в нем заложены.

Геше Джампа Тинлей. Ответы на вопросы

И Далай-лама также неоднократно говорит, что ум ясного света - носитель семян кармы - переходит из жизни в жизнь как ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНЫЙ поток сознания. Так что это, видимо, точка зрения, общая для всего тибетского буддизма.

Учите матчасть, Иван, и у Вас все получица.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> И Далай-лама также неоднократно говорит, что ум ясного света - носитель семян кармы - переходит из жизни в жизнь как ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНЫЙ поток сознания. Так что это, видимо, точка зрения, общая для всего тибетского буддизма.
> 
> Учите матчасть, Иван, и у Вас все получица.


Попробуйте привести точную цитату Далай-ламы.
Насколько я понимаю, в Мадхьямике нет понятия "носителя".
К тому же, поток сознания хоть и является индивидуальным, но не является неизменным и самосущим (как душа, к примеру).

Так что это не общая точка зрения для всего тибетского буддизма, ИМХО.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Смотрите. Вот, есть я, личность, обозначим мою психику словом "ум", для простоты.


Убедиться в нереальности "я" можно, прибегнув к классической аналитической медитации. Попробуйте поискать свою "личность", "ум", "я". Что это такое? Где находится это "я"? Из чего оно состоит? Являетесь ли вы вашим телом, руками, ногами, головой? и т.д. 




> Еще есть моё физическое тело, которое существует в материальном мире, и этот материальный мир существует независимо от того, что я о нём думаю, и есть ли я вообще, жив ли, умер, без разницы. Вот давайте с этой картиной мира определимся - совпадает ли она с Вашей?


Вера в отдельное и независимое существование материальной вселенной, объектов,  – это вульгарный материализм - крайность.  Вера в то, что вообще ничего не существует - это другая крайность.

Одна из причин, по которой вещи нам кажутся реально существующими – рождение в мире (локе) людей и, как следствие, наличие плотного тела и кармического видения свойственного людям. С точки зрения физики - тело имеет примерно ту же плотность, что и окружающие нас предметы. Поэтому стены, стол и стулья нам представляются вполне осязаемыми, а значит реальными, но для призрака или бестелесного духа стены не существует. 

Отсюда мы приходим к пониманию субъективности восприятия. То есть один и тот же объект разными существами воспринимается по разному. Таким образом, реальность или нереальность, существование или несуществование – понятия относительные. Памкин, приводя выдержки из пелевинских книг, хотел напомнить нам об этом.

Будда Шакьямуни учил, что все нереально, все подобно миражу в пустыне или сну. Когда мы просыпаемся, мы осознаем нереальность того, что казалось реальным во сне, после смерти, попадая в бардо, мы осознаем нереальность того, что считали реальным при жизни.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Попробуйте привести точную цитату Далай-ламы.


Может, Вам из Алекса Берзина сойдет для начала?

_The Clear Light Basis for Visualization_
*Clear light mind provides each individual being with unbroken continuity from lifetime to lifetime, and into Buddhahood.* Like the sky unaffected by clouds, it is unstained by disturbing emotions or attitudes, which fleetingly come and go, temporarily confusing the mind. Thus clear light mind is what allows for enlightenment – the state in which confusion and its instincts are totally absent. Clear light mind is also the foundation for all the abilities and qualities of enlightened beings. It allows for the omniscient mind to be aware of everything and everyone simultaneously, with full understanding, and to have total love and concern for all beings.

Part IV: Guidelines for the Kalachakra Initiation
The Preparation Ceremony

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...iation_09.html

Надеюсь, у Вас не вызывает сомнения его осведомленность, а также то, что он добросовестно транслирует Учение, полученное им в том числе, и у Далай-ламы.
А цитаты из Его Святейшества поищите, пож., сами, тем более, что я их уже приводил по другим поводам. В Сети этих материалов уже полно.




> Насколько я понимаю, в Мадхьямике нет понятия "носителя".


А вовсе и не обязательно использовать слово "носитель", если оно Вам не нравится.
У Алекса, например, это provides, обеспечивает.
Это все способы говорить.

----------


## Neroli

> *Если же веры и преданности совсем нет, ты не получишь никакой пользы, встреться ты даже с самим Буддой. *


Кстати, сам Шакьямуни призывал не верить, а проверять. 
К тому же вера штука ненадежная. Вон автор статьи 8 лет верил, верил, а потом устал.  Вера ничего не меняет. Работать надо над собой, а не ждать чуда. 




> Как говорилось в известном анекдоте: "Доктор сказал в морг - значит в морг. И не занимайтесь самолечением". Если ННР передает практики Защитников, последнее дело рассуждать, можно ли без них обойтись. 
> Единочаятели! Это Ваджраяна! Верьте своим Учителям (уж коли решили, что это ваши Учителя). Делайте, что говорят (тем паче, что с крыши вас прыгать никто не просит), а не пытайтесь совместить Дхарму с принятым в обществе вульгарным материализмом.


Если прислушаться к Ринпоче, то основное обязательство практика Дзогчен, о котором он говорит, это пытаться (и) находиться в состоянии мгновенного присутствия. Где Ринпоче говорится, что этого недостаточно для реализации? Вроде говорит, что достаточно. И я ему верю.

----------


## Александр С

Не надо путать поток ума или сознания с обычным умом или сознанием я. Тем более, что:


> Согласно тантрической системе, существуют восемь (tshogs brgyad) или девять типов сознания, которые образуют пять уровней:
> - пять чувственных сознаний, подобных пяти вратам во внешний мир (панчдвара-виджняна),
> - умственное сознание, которое мы обычно называем "умом" (мано-виджняна);
> - нечистое или эго-сознание (клишта-мановиджняна);
> - сознание содержаний своего бессознательного (алайя-виджняна);
> - чистое сознание (амала-виджняна).
> <...>
> Надо сказать, что термин Алайя или Кунжи в тибетских текстах не всегда используется однозначно, и различные школы трактуют это понятие по-разному.


_______________________




> Вера ничего не меняет. Работать надо над собой, а не ждать чуда.


Вера без дел мертва :).



> Если прислушаться к Ринпоче, то основное обязательство практика Дзогчен, о котором он говорит, это пытаться (и) находиться в состоянии мгновенного присутствия. Где Ринпоче говорится, что этого недостаточно для реализации? Вроде говорит, что достаточно. И я ему верю.


 Вот Лопон Ринпоче, например, в своем интервью, которое на форуме уже цитировали неоднократно, говорил, что для достижения освобождения совсем не обязательно верить в защитников, божеств, 


> Если вы уже получили посвящение из другой традиции, не следует терять веру в нее. В этом нет ничего хорошего. Но Дзогчен включает в себя все. Нет никакой необходимости знакомиться со всеми божествами и т. д. Но если вам интересно, то это неплохо.


 Однако, далее он уточняет


> Но не следует путать различные понятия пустоты, как например, пустота мадхьямиков и пустота читтаматринов. Все говорят о пустоте, но у каждой школы пустота имеет разные качества.


 А если вы попросите передачу на нендро, то вам объяснят, почему его важно делать так, как передается, и с теми божествами, которые есть в нашей линии. Та же история с защитниками. 

Если Намкай Норбу Ринпоче передает практики защитников, идамов, то он считает это для вас важным (_it is very important_). Тут главное - уяснить *приоритетность с т.з. учения дзогчен*. Возмем пример с нендро из того-же интервью:




> Джекоб: По традиции в Тибете ученики проходят через стадию предварительных практик (нгондро ).
> ЛТНР: Да, проходят. _Они должны это делать_.
> Джекоб: Но, насколько я понял, Вы учите, что людям можно начинать с практики сосредоточения (шаматха ), а затем выполнять...
> ЛТНР: Нет. Сначала гуру-йога, затем сосредоточение, затем узнавание естественного состояния. Ведь сколько это займет времени, если дожидаться завершения всего нгондро, где каждый из девяти разделов состоит из ста тысяч повторений?
> Джекоб: Много лет.
> ЛТНР: Может быть вы не сможете найти подходящего учителя. Или, возможно, вы за это время измените свое решение и утратите интерес. Поэтому,_ если вы получили передачу, если есть благоприятная возможность, лучше её использовать, чем ждать столько времени_.


И Лопон Ринпоче и Норбу Ринпоче говорят примерно об одном и том же. Поэтому, стоит задуматься, почему они не передают "голый" дзогчен и почему так важны все "вторичные" практики (я взял в "", потому, что у нас часто понимают вторичные чуть ли не как "второсортные" - с таким подходом в результате будет один только вред и препятствия). 

Ну и по поводу веры: 


> Главное сохранять веру в учение, которое для тебя важно,_ это основа самайи_.

----------


## PampKin Head

- Нужно ли верить в защитников?
- Есть внутреннее Прибежище Ваджраяны: Гуру, Йидам, Дакини. Собственно, если не принимать защитников всеръез, то каким образом взаимодействовать с оным Прибежищем?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Вот Лопон Ринпоче, например, в своем интервью, которое на форуме уже цитировали неоднократно, говорил, что для достижения освобождения совсем не обязательно верить в защитников, божеств


Ничего подобного. К вопросу о понимании текстов, даже таких простых и недвусмысленных...  :Frown:  Где здесь слово "верить"?? Ринпоче говорит, что нет необходимости "знакомиться" со всеми защитниками, то есть получать ванги на всех и практиковать.




> Тут главное - уяснить *приоритетность* с т.з. учения дзогчен


Безусловно. Иначе получатся сплошные фантазии на тему осознавания. Интересно, как может практик дзогчен не верить в охранителей данного учения - Экаджати, Рахлу, Дордже Легпу и прочих?

----------


## Александр С

> Ничего подобного. К вопросу о понимании текстов, даже таких простых и недвусмысленных...  Где здесь слово "верить"?? Ринпоче говорит, что нет необходимости "знакомиться" со всеми защитниками, то есть получать ванги на всех и практиковать.


Я хотел сказать, что толком "верить" не получится, особо не вникая, учитывая формулировку вопроса: 


> Джекоб: <...>Поэтому подчас я думаю, что мне хотелось бы заниматься практикой учений Дзогчена традиции Бонпо, но не слишком вникать в другие учения Бонпо.


Значит, ступил что-то. Скорее, тогда, не верить, а не интересоваться. Т.к. верить/не верить будет в любом случае действием отрицательного характера, а не интересоваться - нейтрального. М.б., я не прав.

----------


## PampKin Head

+ Такой момент: если человек обусловлен доверием лишь к тому, что может пощупать руками (с повторяемым результатом при нескольких подходах к снаряду), то ему достаточно *подобрать соответствующие его заморочкам* практики. В рамках Дзогчен Семде *антибхакта* с подобными кармическими препятствиями может легко обойтись и без тантрического Прибежища в аспекте Йидамов и Дакини, до определенного уровня развития (кармическое видение меняется и "снаряд" может стать осязаемым).

+ Тхеравада, Чань/Дзен - замечательное место приложения сил. Не стоит себя насиловать.

----------


## Александр С

> Интересно, как может практик дзогчен не верить в охранителей данного учения - Экаджати, Рахлу, Дордже Легпу и прочих?


 Он будет не просто не верить в то, что никогда не видел, а не верить своему учителю. Последнее -  более сильное препятствие. ИМХО, опять же.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> *антибхакта*


Классно, я поначалу аж подпрыгнул на стуле и стал вспоминать, что это за санскритский термин.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А вовсе и не обязательно использовать слово "носитель", если оно Вам не нравится.
> У Алекса, например, это provides, обеспечивает.
> Это все способы говорить.


Нет, это не только способ говорить. Это способ донесения смысла.
Я пока не совсем понял значение употребляемого вами термина "носитель".
Вы имеете в виду кунжи?

PS. К тому же, в выше приведённой вами цитате Геше Тинлея идёт разговор об Уме, а не об Уме Ясного Света. И вопрос к Геше Тинлею не касался Ясного Света.
Не стоит их путать - это совершенно разные вещи, как, к примеру, Ум и Природа Ума в Дзогчене.

----------


## Спокойный

Мне тут столько всего сказано, а отвечать запретили. Так не честно.

----------


## Грег

> Мне тут столько всего сказано, а отвечать запретили. Так не честно.


Какой смысл на буддийском форуме убеждать буддистов в ошибочности их мировоззрения?

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> Мне тут столько всего сказано, а отвечать запретили. Так не честно.


Вам запретили обсуждать ваши верования в разделе Дзогчен. Повторяю: берите Пампкина и прочих желающих например в раздел Неформальное общение, создайте тред типа "Плюсы и минусы бытовой рассудочности" и развлекайтесь там сколько хотите.
В этом разделе общение идёт по теме воззрение дзогчен и на основании воззрения дзогчен.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Ужж, а можно пояснить с какой точки зрения какой именно буддийской школы вы рассуждаете.


 :Smilie:  с точки зрения ужжасной школы своего сознания 

Сарвастивада, если Вам будет угодно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, это не только способ говорить. Это способ донесения смысла.
> Я пока не совсем понял значение употребляемого вами термина "носитель".
> Вы имеете в виду кунжи?


Если говорить в терминологии читтаматры, то да, кунжи. Но если говорить о йогическом опыте, то читтаматра, по сути, своими категориями создает ту сферу представлений, которая затем используется прасангикой как своего рода "опора для растворения".
Я мог бы обосновать такую точку зрения цитатами, но это долгий разговор. Для начала достаточно указать, что весь къерим дается в читтаматринской терминологии.




> PS. К тому же, в выше приведённой вами цитате Геше Тинлея идёт разговор об Уме, а не об Уме Ясного Света. И вопрос к Геше Тинлею не касался Ясного Света.


Не сомневайтесь: из контекста совершенно ясно, что геше говорит здесь именно об "изначальном уме ясного света".
Посмотрите для сравнения аналогичный пассаж у Далай-ламы:

В конце этого процесса [умирания] ум опирается на энергетический поток самого тонкого уровня. Лишённый всех грубых составляющих, этот тончайший вид ума называется умом ясного света. ... Ум ясного света, соответствующий окончательной пустоте, неотделим от тончайшего из ветров-энергий. Поскольку этот *ум ясного света, индивидуальный для каждого существа, не имеет начала и конца, он называется также изначальным, возникающим одновременно с каждым переживанием жизни, смерти, сансары, нирваны и просветления.* 
Наиболее важным фактором в отношении кармы является ум. Хотя в теориях вайбхашиков и прасангиков утверждается, что некоторые виды кармы представляют собой тонкие формы физических феноменов, в целом можно утверждать, что в кармических импульсах непременно задействован ум. Когда кармический импульс совершения действия исчерпывается, *в потоке сознания живого существа возникает привычка, врождённая склонность, или предрасположенность.*
Далай-лама XIV Тензин Гьяцо
Махамудра традиции гелуг-кагью

Вот в последней фразе здесь и объясняется, в каком смысле мы можем говорить о "носителе".

----------


## Грег

> Если говорить в терминологии читтаматры, то да, кунжи. Но если говорить о йогическом опыте, то читтаматра, по сути, своими категориями создает ту сферу представлений, которая затем используется прасангикой как своего рода "опора для растворения".
> Я мог бы обосновать такую точку зрения цитатами, но это долгий разговор. Для начала достаточно указать, что весь къерим дается в читтаматринской терминологии.


Вы вот об этом? - 

http://polbu.ru/rinpoche_tibetanyoga/ch61_i.html



> Кунжи — основа всего бытия: и материи, и сознания всех живых существ, нераздельное единство пустоты и ясности. Эти две категории также называют “Ясный Свет”. Это тот же самый Ясный Свет, о котором идет речь в йоге сна. (*В учении Дзогчен выражение кунжи несет в себе иной смысл*, чем в принадлежащей к Сутре школе читтаматра, где кунжи, или алаявиджняна, обозначает нейтральное и непробужденное сознание, которое содержит в себе все категории мыслей и кармических следов).





> Не сомневайтесь: из контекста совершенно ясно, что геше говорит здесь именно об "изначальном уме ясного света".
> .


Для вас действительно не существует разницы между понятиями Ум и Ясный Свет Ума?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Для вас действительно не существует разницы между понятиями Ум и Ясный Свет Ума?


Я же написал: из контекста ясно, что геше говоря об Уме в данном случае имеет в виду именно изначальный ум ясного света. И в подтверждение привел совершенно аналогичные рассуждения Далай-ламы. Что тут неясного?

А насчет читтаматры - лучше не углубляться в дискуссию. Воззрение дзогчен - это совершенно не читтаматра, хотя местами и похоже. Там просто методика построения созерцания иная, чем в сарма.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Он будет не просто не верить в то, что никогда не видел, а не верить своему учителю. Последнее -  более сильное препятствие. ИМХО, опять же.


 :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Если Намкай Норбу Ринпоче передает практики защитников, идамов, то он считает это для вас важным (it is very important). Тут главное - уяснить приоритетность с т.з. учения дзогчен


Кстати, Александр, а как Вы считаете, можно ли делать практики защитников, идамов, не особо веря в их *реальное* существование. Ну вот, скажем, представляем Учителя в виде идама в процессе практики. Или идам - это манифестация какого-то качества собственного ума практикующего. М? Зачем слепо верить в то, что проверить не возможно? Ну зачем? Что-бы через 8 лет пребывания в ДО разочароваться во всем и уйти?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А насчет читтаматры - лучше не углубляться в дискуссию. Воззрение дзогчен - это совершенно не читтаматра, хотя местами и похоже. Там просто методика построения созерцания иная, чем в сарма.


У нас тема о Дзогчен? Или я что-то не понимаю?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У нас тема о Дзогчен? Или я что-то не понимаю?


У нас тема о "реальности дзогчен" плавно перешла в обсуждение темы о реальности ума. Собственно, такой поворот содержался в самой посылке топикстартера.
И действительно, зачем задавться вопросом о чудесном радужном теле, окончательном освобождении и прочем, если "чудеса естественного ума", которым мы владеем ежеминутно, не менее чудесны и непостижимы? просто они привычны, а оттого кажутся чем-то обыденным.
Никто никогда не видел ум, и тем не менее, любой, даже самый завзятый материалист, не станет отрицать, что он есть.

----------


## Грег

> Я же написал: из контекста ясно, что геше говоря об Уме в данном случае имеет в виду именно изначальный ум ясного света. И в подтверждение привел совершенно аналогичные рассуждения Далай-ламы. Что тут неясного?
> ...


Это не так, ИМХО. Из контекста это не следует. В данном случае, Геше Тинлей говорит о потоке ума и о его переходе в следующие жизни.  Он, в данном случае всего лишь упоминает, что сущность ума полностью отдельна от телесных составляющих.

Поток ума - не есть Ясный Свет. Ясный свет ниоткуда не приходит, нигде не остаётся и никуда не переходит.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поток ума - не есть Ясный Свет.


Ну что тут возразить? Либо Вы правы, либо Далай-лама...

----------


## Грег

> Ну что тут возразить? Либо Вы правы, либо Далай-лама...


А Далай-лама и не ствавит знак равенства. Это  :Wink:  вы его так поняли.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Далай-лама и не ствавит знак равенства. Это  вы его так поняли.


Ну, если Вы считаете, что вот эти два пассажа:
*ум ясного света, индивидуальный для каждого существа, не имеет начала и конца*, он называется также изначальным, возникающим одновременно с каждым переживанием жизни, смерти, сансары, нирваны и просветления. 

Наиболее важным фактором в отношении кармы является ум. Когда кармический импульс совершения действия исчерпывается, в* потоке сознания живого существа* возникает привычка, врождённая склонность, или предрасположенность.

можно понять как-то иначе, чем в качестве указания на изначальный ум ясного света как на поток, содержащий семена кармы...
Что тут возразить? Я лично понимаю это именно так.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> ум ясного света, индивидуальный для каждого существа, не имеет начала и конца[/B], он называется также изначальным, возникающим одновременно с каждым переживанием


Вообще то чисто по логике, то, что не имеет начала и конца, не может то и дело возникать, оно является нерожденным. Так же и изначальное не может быть вновь возникающим.
Я уж не знаю у кого ошибки, у Далай Ламы или у переводчиков... Но у книжка Далай Ламы по дзогчену вообще сильно ..эээ ...специфическая, в таком стиле.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну, если Вы считаете, что вот эти два пассажа:
> *ум ясного света, индивидуальный для каждого существа, не имеет начала и конца*, он называется также изначальным, возникающим одновременно с каждым переживанием жизни, смерти, сансары, нирваны и просветления. 
> 
> Наиболее важным фактором в отношении кармы является ум. Когда кармический импульс совершения действия исчерпывается, в* потоке сознания живого существа* возникает привычка, врождённая склонность, или предрасположенность.
> 
> можно понять как-то иначе, чем в качестве указания на изначальный ум ясного света как на поток, содержащий семена кармы...
> Что тут возразить? Я лично понимаю это именно так.


Каким образом изначальное может что-то содержать? Не сказано же "Наиболее важным фактором в отношении кармы является Ум ясного света". Омраченный ум и определяет карму, вроде об этом и сказано. Как Ум ясного света может быть каким-то фактором для кармы? если мы в него вернемся то карма исчерпается. А пока мы в обычном уме то и карма продолжает накапливаться и проявляться.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я уж не знаю у кого ошибки, у Далай Ламы или у переводчиков... Но у книжка Далай Ламы по дзогчену вообще сильно ..эээ ...специфическая, в таком стиле.


Это не по дзогчену, а по махамудре.
На русский переводил я, с Берзинского сайта. Если хотите разобраться, смотрите там на английском. В принципе, можно запросить у него и тибетский исходник, если есть охота докопаться.
Я лично скорее склонен подкорректировать свое понимание на основе слов Далай-ламы, чем искать у него ошибки.
Да и Берзин, знаете ли, такой буквоед... У него все термины на своем месте.
Кстати, ранее была цитата (на английском) из берзинского объяснения Калачакры. И там опять то же самое. Вот беда-то... Прям ересь какая-то.

----------


## Грег

> Ну, если Вы считаете, что вот эти два пассажа:
> *ум ясного света, индивидуальный для каждого существа, не имеет начала и конца*, он называется также изначальным, возникающим одновременно с каждым переживанием жизни, смерти, сансары, нирваны и просветления. 
> 
> Наиболее важным фактором в отношении кармы является ум. Когда кармический импульс совершения действия исчерпывается, в* потоке сознания живого существа* возникает привычка, врождённая склонность, или предрасположенность.
> 
> можно понять как-то иначе, чем в качестве указания на изначальный ум ясного света как на поток, содержащий семена кармы...
> Что тут возразить? Я лично понимаю это именно так.


Нет.  :Smilie: 
В первом абзаце идёт описание Ясного света. Во втором  идёт речь об обычном уме, о том, как работает карма.
Карма не влияет на Ясный свет. Никаких предрасположенностей в Ясном свете быть не может. И никакой кармический импульс не влияет на Ясный Свет (он же Ригпа или Природа Ума в Дзогчене)

----------


## Грег

> Каким образом изначальное может что-то содержать? Не сказано же "Наиболее важным фактором в отношении кармы является Ум ясного света". Омраченный ум и определяет карму, вроде об этом и сказано.


Да. Только я бы сказал - омраченный ум определяется кармой.
Просто, Сергей Хос, ИМХО, отождествляет 2 разных абзаца.

----------


## Sadhak

> ум ясного света, индивидуальный для каждого существа


Перевод, думаю, неверный. Возможно надо читать-понимать, что ум ясного света познается и существует как индивидуальное переживание живого существа, но конечно же не как "множество индивидуальных ясно-светов". Я Сергею эту грубейшую ошибку (втягивание природы ума в причинно-следственные отношения) еще с темы о свободе воли никак донести не мог, он ее и здесь снова вытащил...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Да. Только я бы сказал - омраченный ум определяется кармой.


Ну по идее, что чем определяется в условиях Сансары не сказать, это круговорот, все взаимозависимо. Только вот большинство методов ум очищают, вследствии чего и карма исчерпывается. А очищать карму, для очищения ума что-то не встречал вроде :Smilie:

----------


## Александр С

> Кстати, Александр, а как Вы считаете, можно ли делать практики защитников, идамов, не особо веря в их *реальное* существование. Ну вот, скажем, представляем Учителя в виде идама в процессе практики. Или идам - это манифестация какого-то качества собственного ума практикующего. М? Зачем слепо верить в то, что проверить не возможно? Ну зачем? Что-бы через 8 лет пребывания в ДО разочароваться во всем и уйти?


Я не думаю, что все, кто получили передачу практик того или иного божества и начали их выполнять, сразу имеют четкое представление о реальной природе идамов. Для этого они перед посвящением делают (ну, или не делают...) нендро, начитываю мантру большое количество раз для приближения к божеству, совершенствуются в визуализации и пр. 

Изначальный же посыл -  доверие своему учителю. Как выбирают учителя? Мудро будет ориентироваться на его качества, как учителя ваджраяны. Но, я думаю, большинство дополнительно руководствуется интуицией. Т.е. то, _что можно_ проверить, проверяется. Далее идет безоговорочное доверие. И, если все делать правильно, последует результат. Иначе все это будет самообманом в большинстве случаев.

----------


## Грег

> Ну по идее, что чем определяется в условиях Сансары не сказать, это круговорот, все взаимозависимо. Только вот большинство методов ум очищают, вследствии чего и карма исчерпывается. А очищать карму, для очищения ума что-то не встречал вроде


Да, согласен.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Перевод, думаю, неверный.


Судите сами, верный или нет:

...clear light mind, individual in each being, has neither beginning nor end, it is called primordial, arising simultaneously with each moment of experience of life, death, samsara, nirvana or enlightenment.
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...pt4/mm_14.html

...ум ясного света, индивидуальный для каждого существа, не имеет начала и конца, он называется также изначальным, возникающим одновременно с каждым переживанием жизни, смерти, сансары, нирваны и просветления.




> но конечно же не как "множество индивидуальных ясно-светов".


А как? как единый на всех? но какой тогда? личный или безличный?




> Я Сергею эту грубейшую ошибку (втягивание природы ума в причинно-следственные отношения) еще с темы о свободе воли никак донести не мог


В той дискуссии, помнится, Вы как раз настаивали на том, что не существует ничего, выходящего за рамки причинно-следственных отношений.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Это не по дзогчену, а по махамудре.


ок, но в данном случае маловажно




> Если хотите разобраться, смотрите там на английском.


нет, мне не интересно разбираться кто там чего удумал так, что определения логически сами с собой не сходятся. есть тексты по дзогчену и махамудре и без таких пассажей.




> Я лично скорее склонен подкорректировать свое понимание на основе слов Далай-ламы, чем искать у него ошибки.


Моё дело было отметить, а так у нас ваще то свобода вероисповедания  :Smilie: 

PS Просто уж если идёт дискуссия основанная на анализе определений, то определения лучше искать не вызывающие сомнений.

----------


## Юань Дин

Самая длинная тема  :Smilie: 

Наверное, каждый практик сидит и думает во время медитации: "Сейчас домедитирую и напишу здесь то-то, и то-то. А еще покажу им вот это и вот это. А еще ....".  :Smilie:

----------


## Юань Дин

Вдох-выдох. Раз.
Сейчас сяду за комп...
Вдох-выдох. Два.
... и напишу вот то-то...
Вдох-выдох. Три.
...и то-то.
Вдох-выдох. Четыре.
Я им покажу кузькину мать!  :Mad: 
Вдох-выдох. Пять.
Нет. Они у меня откроют глаза на истину.  :Mad: 
Вдох-выдох. Шесть.
Я им покажу ННР не уважать!  :Mad: 
Вдох-выдох. Семь.
Тьфу ты. Шайтаны. Всю медитацию испортили. Будда их за ногу. Вот такие и отодвигают мое Просветление подальше. Только о них думаю.  :Mad:  (Злой)
Сейчас я им напишу!
(В сердцах отпинывает дзафу ногой. Раздраженный садится и пишет).

И так каждый день. 365 дней в году. Какое здесь Просветление.

----------


## Sadhak

> В той дискуссии, помнится, Вы как раз настаивали на том, что не существует ничего, выходящего за рамки причинно-следственных отношений.


Плохо помнится, плохо понимается, имхо. Я там немало времени уделил этому, надеясь быть понятным. Тут не буду начинать все это заново, очень долго, все там есть. 
Если кратко, то как раз для понимания отличия непостоянного, а потому и индивидуально-уникального ума от природы ума, и используется концепция двух истин - относительной и абсолютной. Ум, его инструменты в виде анализа, логики, теорий, фантазий, так же как и любые другие объекты-ярлыки искуственно выхваченные и им из воспринятого, как и причинность которая определяет их взаимоотношения  - всегда существуют да и вообще возможны только на "уровне" относительной истины, т.е. "истины" удовлетворяющей ум и достоверной до определенной степени. Природа же ума "находится", если можно так выразиться, на уровне абсолютной степени, где нельзя говорить ни о причинности, ни о существовании-несуществовании, т.е. пользоваться всеми этими удобными для ума ярлыками и игрушками-концептами.
 Проблема же у Вас в том, имхо, что постоянно из тему в тему путается первое и второе, т.е. попытки оперирования относительным на уровне "абсолютном". Отсюда у Вас  постоянно, из темы в тему, как "индивидуальность ясного света", так и попытки выстроить на нем причинность, т.е. весь "относительный" набор на "абсолютном".
А переводы таких текстов потому и должны делать люди хорошо разбирающиеся в теме и сверяясь с оригиналами на двух-трех языках. Хорошего знания английского и даже тибетского для этого недостаточно.

----------


## Грег

> Судите сами, верный или нет:
> 
> ...


Кажись нашёл - 

Далай-лама о Дзогчене - 
http://www.dzogchen.ru/teach/texts/D...Dzogchene.html




> В учении Дзогчен на основе самого ясного света образ пребывания ясного света становится очевидным и несомненным в аспекте ригпа, или подлинного знания. Здесь никакие заблуждения или искажения, вызванные рассудочным мышлением, не препятствуют переживанию ясного света. Додрупчен говорит «на основе самого ясного света», а не «ясным светом». Он утверждает, что «аспект ригпа, или подлинного знания» либо делает ясный свет «очевидным и несомненным», либо попадает под власть понятий. *Он не создается заново, как результат условий и обстоятельств, поскольку он уже изначально присутствует, в себе и из себя.* Здесь говорится о «лучезарном ригпа» или « ригпа в аспекте энергии». Лучезарное ригпа — это то, которое возникает из Основы и является проявлением Основы. На самом деле, то, что я говорю о проявлении Основы, означает, что я объясняю вам Дзогчен, но использую для этого терминологию тантрической традиции новых переводов. Вместерожденный изначальный ум ясного света считается природой ума, или абсолютной основой сознания. Пять сознаний органов чувств и им подобные, то есть те виды сознания, которые возникают при соприкосновении с грубыми материальными объектами, проявляются по своей сути как чистое и осознающее состояние. Если вы спросите, создано ли оно сознанием, я отвечу, что эта ясная сущность осознания происходит из изначального ума ясного света. В таком случае, вместерожденный изначальный ум ясного света можно считать основой или корнем всех сознаний.
> Именно поэтому грубые уровни сознания прекращаются в момент проявления очень тонкого окончательного ясного света. И наоборот, когда проявляется грубое сознание, переживание ясного света прекращается. Мы вынуждены употребить слово «прекращается», потому что оно отражает сущность происходящего, поскольку то, что мгновение назад было объектом переживания, прекращает им быть.

----------


## Грег

> Самая длинная тема 
> 
> Наверное, каждый практик сидит и думает во время медитации: "Сейчас домедитирую и напишу здесь то-то, и то-то. А еще покажу им вот это и вот это. А еще ....".


Пусть медитирует во время письма.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я лично скорее склонен подкорректировать свое понимание на основе слов Далай-ламы, чем искать у него ошибки.
> ...


Попробуйте почитать другие труды, где бы объяснялись понятия Ясный Свет (Ригпа, Природа Ума), к примеру "Далай-лама о Дзогчене" и книги ННР, дабы исключить ошибки перевода.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Попробуйте почитать другие труды, где бы объяснялись понятия Ясный Свет (Ригпа, Природа Ума), к примеру "Далай-лама о Дзогчене"


Вообще-то, это мой перевод...
Но я, право, не вижу противоречий с тем, что говорю в этом треде...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если кратко, то как раз для понимания отличия непостоянного, а потому и индивидуально-уникального ума от природы ума, и используется концепция двух истин - относительной и абсолютной. Ум, его инструменты в виде анализа, логики, теорий, фантазий, так же как и любые другие объекты-ярлыки искуственно выхваченные и им из воспринятого, как и причинность которая определяет их взаимоотношения  - всегда существуют да и вообще возможны только на "уровне" относительной истины.


Все верно, но...
Вы забываете, что деление на относительную и абсолютную истину само по себе условно, относительно, поскольку делается рассуждающим умом: ведь с точки зрения абсолютного невозможно вообще никакое суждение.
А это в свою очередь означает, что абс. и отн. в равной мере присущи любому моменту сознания, имманентны ему. Именно об этом и говорит тезис о тождестве сансары и нирваны.

Вас же, похоже, просто раздражает само словосочетание "свобода воли" или "самосущий ум" как "некошерные". Ну тут уж возразить нечего: пристрастия есть пристрастия. Я же всего лишь пытался объяснить, какой смысл можно усмотреть в этих понятиях.

----------


## Грег

> Вообще-то, это мой перевод...
> Но я, право, не вижу противоречий с тем, что говорю в этом треде...


Тогда, печально...

----------


## Fritz

> А это в свою очередь означает, что абс. и тон. в равной мере присущи любому моменту сознания, имманентны ему. Именно об этом и говорит тезис о тождестве сансары и нирваны.


Я бы ещё добавил, что абсолютная истина - это истина ( в виде созерцания, освоения, реализации, нирваны, ригпа и т.д.) относительности относительного, кроме относительнойго ничего не существует, даже в эпифеноменальной сфере (типа шютка), это одна из Благородных истин. Поэтому самая абсолютная истина - это сансара (именно как сансара , а не что-то ещё).

----------


## Aion

> Абсолютная реальность каждого объекта и самого ума представляет собой пустоту: она именуется "изначальной чистотой" в Дзогчен и "абсолютной истиной" в системе Сутр. Если взять пример солнца и кристалла, пустотная основа всей реальности, абсолютная истина существования, подобна солнцу, которое излучает свой свет повсюду, в то время как пустотная основа, или пространство ума (дбйинг), подобно кристаллу, обладающему способностью отражать свет этого солнца. Только в уме пустота может достичь понимания самой себя.


Тензин Вангьял. Чудеса естественного ума.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тогда, печально...


Не понял. Вы хотите сказать, что изначальный ум никак не участвует в процессе передачи кармы? вообще абсолютно чужд этому процессу?

----------


## Грег

> ... Я же всего лишь пытался объяснить, какой смысл можно усмотреть в этих понятиях.


Нужно не пытаться самому усмотреть смысл, ИМХО, а попытаться понять какой смысл вложен в источник. Для этого нужно читать и слушать *различные* комментарии компетентных лиц.

----------


## Грег

> Не понял. Вы хотите сказать, что изначальный ум никак не участвует в процессе передачи кармы? вообще абсолютно чужд этому процессу?


А каким образом он учавствует в Процессе передачи кармы (с точки зрения Дзогчен)?
Я ведь уже говорил вам, что в Мадхьямике и Дзогчене нет никакой субстанции, которая передаёт карму.
но она, насколько я понимаю, есть в воззрении Читтаматры.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А каким образом он учавствует в Процессе передачи кармы (с точки зрения Дзогчен)?
> Я ведь уже говорил вам, что в Мадхьямике и Дзогчене *нет никакой субстанции*, которая передаёт карму.


Это уж Вы у Далай-ламы спросите, каким образом он учавствует в процессе передачи кармы с т.зр. мадхьямаки:

Передача кармы из одной жизни в другую происходит в момент смерти при посредстве тончайшего сознания ясного света.
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-prakt.htm

Не все, что существует и действует - субстанционально.
Да и вообще, субстанционального-то и вовсе нет как такового, если разобраться. Впечатление субстанциональности объектов дают нам органы осязания, только и всего.

----------


## Грег

Тулку Тхондуп Римпоче. Ум Будды. Антология текстов Лонгченпы по Дзогпа Ченпо:




> РАЗЛИЧИЕ МЕЖДУ СОКРОВИЩНИЦЕЙ-ОСНОВОЙ И ДХАРМАКАЕЙ
> 
> Поскольку универсальная сокровищница (или сокровищница-основа) {кунжи, Kun-gZhi, санскр. алая-виджняна) есть корень сансары, то она представляет собои основание всех кармических следов, подобно дну пруда. Поскольку дхармакая (абсолютное тело) есть корень нирваны, то она является свободой от всех следов и исчерпанием всех омрачений...
> В состоянии ясной, подобной океану дхармакаи корабль сокровищницы-основы, на котором находится множество пассажиров - ум и сознания чувств, а также большой груз - карма и кармические следы, отправляется в путь (к просветлению) через состояние коренной осознанности - дхармакаи.
> В некоторых сутрах и тантрах аспект "основы" называется сокровищницей-основой. *Люди, не понимавшие истинного смысла, полагали, что основа и сокровищница-основа есть одно и то же. Это серьезная ошибка.* Если они одно и то же, то из этого следует, что в просветлении есть множество изъянов: ведь если сокровищница-основа содержит кармические следы, то они должны быть и в дхармакае; если сокровищница-основа постоянно меняется, то и дхармакая должна меняться; ведь если сокровищница-основа временна, то и дхармакая должна быть временной.

----------


## Грег

> Это уж Вы у Далай-ламы спросите, каким образом он учавствует в процессе передачи кармы с т.зр. мадхьямаки:
> 
> Передача кармы из одной жизни в другую происходит в момент смерти при посредстве тончайшего сознания ясного света.
> http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-prakt.htm
> ...


Вообще говоря, у Далай-ламы и следовало бы спросить что именно он имел в виду, когда говорил о посредстве.

Но! далее в статье, нет упоминания о том, как именно сознание ясного света учавствует в передаче кармы.
Но есть указание на сознание ясного света как промежуточный этап между рождениями:




> 8. За состоянием черноты наступает стадия сознания ясного света. Это фундаментальное, изначальное состояние — наиболее тонкий, глубокий и сильный уровень сознания. Оно похоже на небо, каким оно бывает на закате (но не на восходе) — без лунного и солнечного света, но и без темноты.
> 
> Движение к сознанию ясного света может быть и быстрым, и медленным. Одни люди задерживаются на этой финальной стадии всего на несколько минут, другие остаются на неделю или две. Сознание ясного света несет в себе огромную силу и потому неоценимо для практики, так что многие практикующие в Тибете ежедневно воспроизводят эти стадии умирания. Я сам практикую их около шести раз в день, представляя себе последовательно восемь уровней сознания (разумеется, без физических изменений, характерных для первых четырех стадий). Вот эти восемь уровней:
> 
> 1. Мираж.
> 2. Дым.
> 3. Светлячки.
> 4. Пламя свечи.
> 5. Ослепительно белое небо-сознание.
> ...


Опять же, фраза "при посредстве" могла использоваться переводчиками, тем более, что, обычно, перед тем, как перевести текст на русский, его сначала переводят на английский.

Вот для того, чтобы более точно понять значения употребляемых терминов и нужно изучать различные источники, а лучше непосредственно у сказавшего.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Необязательно Атман в стиле Дзогчен. Это может быть еще и ум ясного света в стиле гелуг:
> 
> Ответ: Ни в одной из своих книг я не говорил о том, что  ум  не существует отдельно от тела.  Ум  зависит от тела, но его сущность полностью отдельна от телесных составляющих. Тело подобно дому, а  ум  — его жильцу. Это означает, что  ум  в целом существует отдельно от тела. В то же время, поток  ума  непрерывен, и его никто не может пресечь. В буддизме говорится, что даже поток материальных частиц нельзя превратить в ничто, полностью уничтожить. Если это так, то разве возможно полностью уничтожить поток сознания? Следовательно,  ум  продолжит свое существование даже после  смерти . А продолжение существования  ума  после  смерти  означает, что есть будущая жизнь. Поскольку нет ни единой причины, которая бы воспрепятствовала продолжению существования потока сознания,  ум  будет существовать и после  смерти . Он будет перерождаться в соответствии с теми кармическими отпечатками, что в нем заложены.
> 
> Геше Джампа Тинлей. Ответы на вопросы
> 
> И Далай-лама также неоднократно говорит, что ум ясного света - носитель семян кармы - переходит из жизни в жизнь как ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНЫЙ поток сознания. Так что это, видимо, точка зрения, общая для всего тибетского буддизма.
> 
> Учите матчасть, Иван, и у Вас все получица.


Сергей, вы не внимательны, я не оспаривал того, что в некоторых школах тибетского буддизма есть аналог души, разговор был совсем не об этом.  *Ullu* говорила о доказательстве реальности реальности (  :Smilie:  ) , при этом рассуждая про то, что она якобы выходит из тела в другое тело и может отчётливо реализовать все свои 5 чувств во сне, и это по её мнению, может быть использовано как аргумент в нашем эпистемологическом споре. На что я у неё спросил: _Что это за сознание такое, которое продолжает жить после смерти тела? Атман в стиле Дзогчен?_ Тем самым указав на абсурдность рассуждения о чувствующем и путешествующем сознании вне тела. Понимаете? Можно долго спекулировать на тему потока сознания и его номинальной индивидуальности, но чувствующее сознание-атман это явная ересь для буддизма.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вообще говоря, у Далай-ламы и следовало бы спросить что именно он имел в виду, когда говорил о посредстве.


По-моему, это понятно.
Ведь вместерожденный изначальный ум ясного света можно считать основой или корнем *всех сознаний*, а значит и алайи, "содержащей" семена кармы. Только при посредстве изначального ума весь остальной опыт и может нами осознаваться.

----------


## ullu

> Что это за сознание такое, которое продолжает жить после смерти тела? Атман в стиле Дзогчен?


Я незнаю что такое Атман.



> Вы долго Дзогчен практикуете? Он хоть как-то ясно мыслить помогает или только кашу в голове создаёт?


переход на личности.

----------


## Грег

> По-моему, это понятно.
> Ведь вместерожденный изначальный ум ясного света можно считать основой или корнем *всех сознаний*, а значит и алайи, "содержащей" семена кармы. Только при посредстве изначального ума весь остальной опыт и может нами осознаваться.


Отнюдь.  :Smilie: 
Вы говорите о том, что Лонченпа называет Сокровищницей-основой. 

Тулку Тхондуп Римпоче. Ум Будды. Антология текстов Лонгченпы по Дзогпа Ченпо:



> _Суть_. Неведение и нейтральное состояние, принадлежащие к (категории) ума и психических событий, становятся основанием всей кармы и кармических следов сансары и нирваны...
> _Определение_. Она называется универсальной сокровищницей-основой (Kun-gZhi), поскольку является основанием, где содержится множество кармических следов.


А теперь возвращаемся к разнице между основой и сокровищницей-основой (к тому абзацу, который я цитировал ранее):



> РАЗЛИЧИЕ МЕЖДУ СОКРОВИЩНИЦЕЙ-ОСНОВОЙ И ДХАРМАКАЕЙ
> 
> Поскольку универсальная сокровищница (или сокровищница-основа) (кунжи, Kun-gZhi, санскр. алая-виджняна) есть корень сансары, то она представляет собои основание всех кармических следов, подобно дну пруда. Поскольку дхармакая (абсолютное тело) есть корень нирваны, то она является свободой от всех следов и исчерпанием всех омрачений...
> В состоянии ясной, подобной океану дхармакаи корабль сокровищницы-основы, на котором находится множество пассажиров - ум и сознания чувств, а также большой груз - карма и кармические следы, отправляется в путь (к просветлению) через состояние коренной осознанности - дхармакаи.
> В некоторых сутрах и тантрах аспект "основы" называется сокровищницей-основой. *Люди, не понимавшие истинного смысла, полагали, что основа и сокровищница-основа есть одно и то же. Это серьезная ошибка*. Если они одно и то же, то из этого следует, что в просветлении есть множество изъянов: ведь если сокровищница-основа содержит кармические следы, то они должны быть и в дхармакае; если сокровищница-основа постоянно меняется, то и дхармакая должна меняться; ведь если сокровищница-основа временна, то и дхармакая должна быть временной.

----------


## ullu

> Если прислушаться к Ринпоче, то основное обязательство практика Дзогчен, о котором он говорит, это пытаться (и) находиться в состоянии мгновенного присутствия. Где Ринпоче говорится, что этого недостаточно для реализации? Вроде говорит, что достаточно. И я ему верю.


Оль, достаточно конечно.
Тем более что Защитники точно такжже иллюзорны и подобны сновидению , как и ты сам.
Если помнимаешь как все существует на самом деле нет проблем ни с существованием Защитников, ни с их несуществованием.
Нет необходимости их ни материализовывать, ни мифологизировать.

В этом мире ни что и ни кто не обладают реальным существованием. Поэтому вопрос о том ,существуют ли Защитнкики реально, упирается в вопрос - а ты сам то реально существуешь?

----------


## Dondhup

> Самая длинная тема 
> 
> Наверное, каждый практик сидит и думает во время медитации: "Сейчас домедитирую и напишу здесь то-то, и то-то. А еще покажу им вот это и вот это. А еще ....".


Надо же как Вы плохо о людях думаете....

----------


## ullu

> Можно долго спекулировать на тему потока сознания и его номинальной индивидуальности, но чувствующее сознание-атман это явная ересь для буддизма.


Вы в курсе , что существование реальной реальности это тоже ересь для буддизма?
Я не совсем понимаю по какой причине вы принимаете ваше сознание за нечто, что субстанционально существует в этой жизни в этом теле и перестаете его считать таковым после того, как тело умирает. 
Кроме того если вы читали бадро тодол то там ясно сказано, что ЭТОТ человек не понимает что он умер и продолжает цепляться за свое прежнее тело.
Он скажите мне пожалуйста чем это осознает, чем цепляется и чем то, чем он осознает и цепляется за это там. отличается от того, чем вы осознаетесь и цепляетесь за реальность тела здесь?

Нет никакого вашего сознания, которое может перейти из вашего тела в другое потому , что в вашем теле нет никакого вашего субстанционального сознания прямо в этот момент , просто нечему переходить. А не потому что оно куда-то со смертью исчезнет - умрет. Смерти , кстати, тоже нет, то есть это тоже такая же иллюзия.

----------


## ullu

> Абсурд.


Аргументированно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Отнюдь. 
> Вы говорите о том, что Лонченпа называет Сокровищницей-основой.


Не понимаю, в каком непонимании Вы меня пытаетесь уличить... И почему Вы считаете, что я говорю именно "о том".

Действительно, "коренная осознанность - дхармакайя", подобно океану, держит на себе или содержит в себе "корабль сокровищницы-основы, на котором находится множество пассажиров".
Можно еще сказать "позволяет им быть-проявляться, или лежит в основании их бытия-проявления".
Я, собственно, об этом и толкую.

----------


## Dondhup

> Кто ещё думает, что он не существует?


Речь идет не о существовании вообще а об истинном существовании, т.е. существовании не зависимо от причин и условий.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Я не совсем понимаю по какой причине вы принимаете ваше сознание за нечто, что субстанционально существует в этой жизни в этом теле и перестаете его считать таковым после того, как тело умирает.Кроме того если вы читали бадро тодол то там ясно сказано, что ЭТОТ человек не понимает что он умер и продолжает цепляться за свое прежнее тело.
> Он скажите мне пожалуйста чем это осознает, чем цепляется и чем то, чем он осознает и цепляется за это там. отличается от того, чем вы осознаетесь и цепляетесь за реальность тела здесь?


А это уже мои проблемы, мы не о них сейчас говорим, а об вашем чувствующем сознании и том, как это соотносится с Дзогченом. 




> Нет никакого вашего сознания, которое может перейти из вашего тела в другое потому , что в вашем теле нет никакого вашего субстанционального сознания прямо в этот момент , просто нечему переходить. А не потому что оно куда-то со смертью исчезнет - умрет. Смерти , кстати, тоже нет, то есть это тоже такая же иллюзия.


Извините за переход на личности, но каша из "несуществований"... Сознание есть, пусть оно не "моё", но всё-таки реально существующее как и остальные скандхи, которые разрушаясь, прерывают путешествие во сне, что означает иллюзорность сна и реальность бодрствования.

----------


## Dondhup

Покажите мне это "я"  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Ран

> Покажите мне это "я"


Вам это кому?

----------


## Dondhup

Термин "истинное существование" используется при переводе Учения о мадхьямике-просангике. Он означает существание объе6кта не зависимо от прин и условий. 

При достижении непосредственного (внеконцептульного) восприятия пустоты собственной самосущности грубые клеши перестают действовать и достигаеться уровень Святого. После этого перерождение в низших мирах невозможно. При достижении непосредственного восприятия пустоты всех причин и явления достигаеться уровень Будды.

----------


## Грег

> Кто ещё думает, что он не существует?


Будда

----------


## ullu

> А это уже мои проблемы, мы не о них сейчас говорим, а об вашем чувствующем сознании и том, как это соотносится с Дзогченом.


Конечно ваши. Кто бы спорил  :Smilie:  

Чудесны ваши ответы на мои вопросы, надо сказать.




> Извините за переход на личности, но каша из "несуществований"... Сознание есть, пусть оно не "моё", но всё-таки реально существующее как и остальные скандхи, которые разрушаясь, прерывают путешествие во сне, что означает иллюзорность сна и реальность бодрствования.


А я причем тут? Там нет никакой каши, там все совершенно ясно. 
На каком основании вы считаете скандхи и сознание реальными?

----------


## Грег

> Абсурд.


Спокойный, здесь буддийский форум, не забывайте.
ваши личные воззрения  - это ваше личное дело.

----------


## Dondhup

> Вам это кому?


Я писал это Спокойному.

----------


## Иван Ран

> А я причем тут? Там нет никакой каши, там все совершенно ясно.
> На каком основании вы считаете скандхи и сознание реальными?


Зря я вступил с вами в полемику, извиняюсь и откланиваюсь.

----------


## Dondhup

> По-хорошему это делается палкой по хребту, пока все фантазии про какие бы то ни было независимые существования не выветрятся. Не я придумал, дзен.


Практика буддизма не заключается в битье палкой  :Smilie: 
Если Вы что то не знаете, не значить что это не существует.
Учителей бы послушали, пока есть такая возможность.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Можно еще сказать "позволяет им быть-проявляться, или лежит в основании их бытия-проявления".


Не совсем, ИМХО.
В основании их "бытия-проявления", как вы говорите, лежит неведение и заблуждение.
А вот о том, что в основании неведения и заблуждения лежит дхармакая и позволяет им быть-проявляться  :Smilie:  я бы не стал говорить.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Извините за переход на личности, но каша из "несуществований"... Сознание есть, пусть оно не "моё", но всё-таки реально существующее как и остальные скандхи, которые разрушаясь, прерывают путешествие во сне, что означает иллюзорность сна и реальность бодрствования.


Точно так же, после смерти происходит прерывание путешествия по бардо жизни. И если вы не способны самостоятельно пробудиться от бардо жизни, то это ещё ни о чём не говорит.  :Wink:

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

*Участник Спокойный заблокирован на 7 дней за безграмотные и неинформативные сообщения, п2 правил раздела Дзогчен БФ.*

PS Всем: В этом разделе с самого начала установлены СТРОГИЕ ПРАВИЛА. Для участия следует минимум понимать основы буддийского воззрения и философии. Самодеятельность и воинствующая безграмотность здесь никому не интересна.

----------


## Sadhak

Возвращаясь к теме, если мысль о "чуде, железной дороге и паровозах" осталась незамеченной:



> Мы хотим медитировать не утруждая себя тратой времени на изучение того, как именно это следует делать. Мы хотим обрести знаки свершений, не потратив времени на практику медитации. Не имея времени на практику Дхармы, мы хотим тотчас стать сиддхой или токденом, обрести сверхзнания ясновидения, чудесные силы или стать кем-то особенным или выдающимся.
>  Когда этого не происходит, мы оставляем практику Дхармы, лишая себя решимости мыслями: "Такому, как я, не преуспеть в практике...". Все мы хотим достичь просветления не медитируя и не практикуя, но это попросту невозможно!
> ... Несомненно, медитирующему необходимы переживания и реализация, однако, кроме его собственной медитации, никто не придет и не одарит его всем этим. 
> Янгомпа. "Наставления".


 И очень часто мы забываем о приоритете мотивации бодхичитты. Зачем мы вообще всем этим занимаемся? Если для себя и "радужного тела", то такие эгоцентрические усилия по определению не приведут к цели. Если же с правильной мотиваций "для других", то как тогда может нас огорчить или даже свернуть с пути отсутствие всех этих сиддх, если наша практика направлена на помощь другим в перую очередь? А для этого необходимо развитие благих качеств нашего собственного ума в первую очередь, а не радужное тело. Мы несколько лет занимаемся всем этим, что-то изменилось в нашем характере, привычках, мы стали добрее? Столько времени и сил уходит, чтобы хоть что-то сдвинулось, хоть немного изменить хоть одну негативное качество нашего ума, а мы про "радужное тело"... Будде потребовалась не одна кальпа, но мы настолько уверены в своих сверхспособностях, что хлопаем дверью уже через восемь лет, в течении которых мы уделяли практике ничтожную часть своего времени...

----------


## PampKin Head

*Джамгон Конгтрул. Светоч уверенности.*



> ...
> Короче, если у тебя нет твердой решимости вырваться из самсары, то все медитативные созерцания, [которые ты, может быть, практикуешь даже в горном ските], ничего не накопит, кроме кучи говна у подножья! Итак, осознай муки самсары и неопределенность момента смерти. А затем, независимо от того, с чем связаны твои разнообразные хлопоты, сведи их число к минимуму! 
> ...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не совсем, ИМХО.
> В основании их "бытия-проявления", как вы говорите, лежит неведение и заблуждение.
> А вот о том, что в основании неведения и заблуждения лежит дхармакая и позволяет им быть-проявляться  я бы не стал говорить.


Мне кажется, Сергей, Вы чего-то недопонимаете, если, конечно, я правильно уловил Вашу посылку.
Несомненно, с т.зр. махаяны в основе любого когнитивного акта, как загрязненного, так и просветленного, лежит не неведение-заблуждение, а изначальный ум ясного света.

Этот ум — единое семя всего сущего.
Источник сансары и нирваны.
Дарующая все желанные плоды
Читтамани ума, тебе покланяюсь!
_Сараха_

Согласно учению Ануттарайогатантры, *изначальный ум материнского ясного света, являясь источником всех загрязнённых и чистых явлений сансары и нирваны*, представляет собой уровень махамудры основы.

... дзогчен утверждает, что *все чистые и нечистые феномены — другими словами, все явления сансары и нирваны — имеют единую основу своего феноменального бытия, единое основание своего проявления*. Этот «творец» всех чистых и загрязнённых явлений сансары и нирваны, а также чистого и омраченного сознания, в котором они возникают, эта основа их проявления и исчезновения является главным объектом медитации в практиках дзогчен.
_Далай-лама. Махамудра гелуг-кагью_

Неведение и заблуждение существуют как результат "схватывания" ('dzin pa) проявлений.
Если же утверждать, как Вы говорите, что "в основании их "бытия-проявления" лежит неведение и заблуждение", то получится, будто по достижении Пробуждения феномены исчезнут, а это неверно.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Будде потребовалась не одна кальпа


Ндаа... Опять пытаемся трением кирпича превратить его в золото?
Впрочем, всё это крайности...

Добавлю... Как соединить эти крайности? Практика не противоречит нашей изначальной свободе. К примеру, в нас посеяно семя изначальной свободы, но мы злые, ограниченные люди. Получается мы знаем о свободе только на словах. Практика позволяет на деле убеждаться, что наша изначальная свобода не обман. От веры, мы переходим к знанию, а потом просто к полной естественности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

А вот, кстати, наконец, в тему: о чудесах.

Практика чулен (тиб. bcud len), или «извлечение сущности», рассматривается в книге «The Tantric Yogas of Sister Niguma» (Ithaca: Snow Lion Publications, 1984). <<Кстати, выходил русский перевод этой работы>> Там говорится, как делать «пилюли сущности» из цветов и, полностью отказавшись от другой еды, ежедневно питаться только ими. *Когда я жил в Индии, то знавал нескольких йогинов, которые на протяжении двух-трёх лет подряд вместо обычной пищи принимали одну-две таких пилюли в день. В первые три-четыре месяца они здорово теряли в весе, а потом не только снова набирали его, но и даже обрастали жирком.*
Существует три источника сущности: пилюли из цветочных лепестков, пилюли из минералов и «сущность камня». В последнем случае несколько раз в день в стакан с водой кладут камень, читают мантры, а затем выпивают воду. В работах Первого Далай-ламы упоминается четвёртый источник: вдыхание сущности звездного света ночью. Звездный свет считается сущностью энергии, а значит самой совершенной основой чулена.
_Из книги Гленна Мулина "Шесть йог Наропы"_

Хотя, повторюсь, ничто не сравнится с "чудом естественного ума", с нашей простой и повседневной способностью к осознаванию.
Вот уж чудо, так чудо! чудо из чудес. Воистину, сколь драгоценно человеческое рождение!

----------


## Inbongo

> Здравствуйте!
> Мне очень нравится учение Дзогчен. К сожалению я новичок и многого пока не знаю и не понимаю. Недавно обнаружил некий сайт http://www.stopdzogchen.narod.ru Там автор доказывает что Дзогчен не настоящее учение. Что тело света, питание сущностью элементов, защитники и вообще всё учение - это фантазии.  У меня недостаточно квалификации, чтобы в этом разобратся. Помогите проанализировать ту информацию которая там приведена. Нужна помощь! 
> Заранее благодарен.
> 
> 
> N.B. 
> Уважаемые практики Дзогчен!
> 
> Пожалуйста, перестаньте переносить тему о реальности учения Дзогчен в сферу эмоциональных перепалок и перестрелок. Нет, эту статью написал не я (даже если бы я написал её, ну и что бы это изменило?). Но знаете прочитав все эти сообщения мне становится немного жаль, что не я. В этой статье приведены серъёзные, если не сказать очень серъёзные доводы. Пожалуйста, полемизируйте в этом же стиле. Доводы, доказательства какие-нибудь. Кроме них больше ничего не нужно. Здесь же я вижу лишь фейерверки эмоций. 
> ...


можно просто расмотреть текст подробнее:




> Впрочем, к делу! Когда-то давно, как и Вы сейчас, мой читатель, я заинтересовался учением Дзогчен и из любопытства, а скорее, чего там греха таить, со скуки начал его практиковать.


Во первых мотивация определила результат.




> Дым благовоний, звон колокольчиков, тангки (тибетские иконы), бормотание и распевание мантр, мудры, тибетские танцы, барабаны и пр. были внове, казались занятными и действовали умиротворяюще. Затем дым рассеялся, и я задумался, зачем и почему всё это. Итоги раздумий были неутешительны.


Так он практиковал или находился в раздумьях. Следование мыслям еще не к таким результатам может привести.




> Дзогчен - это обыкновенная религия, ничем не лучшая, чем, например, христианство, ислам, учение Грабового или, скажем, иудаизм. Да-да-да, мой друг...


А какое здесь противоречие каждый по своим способностям найдет в Дзогчен необходимое и религию и секту и учение, только при этом сущность Дзогчен не меняется от чьего - то омраченнго восприятия.




> Нет никаких реализаций радужных тел света; всеведения просветлённых; потусторонних защитников и противников учения Дзогчен; Тар разнообразных расцветок; перемещений своего сознания из своего тела в другие (на одном из ретритов я получил и такую практику); перевоплощений ринпоче и тулку; получения учений из других миров и передачи их в другие измерения; терма; тайных целительных и обогащающих мантр; питание не пищею, а сущностью первоэлементов; и прочих бесчисленных объектов тибетских мифологии, космологии и космогонии. Вернее сказать, всё это существует, но обладает тем же модусом существования, как и факт, что Иисус Христос - сын девственницы, а также как и жизнь и деяния Деда Мороза или, скажем, мальчика-с-пальчика.


Здесь автор статьи явно запутался и вряд ли сможет вразумительно объяснить для себя чем Тантра отличается от Дзогчен и Сутры и отличается ли в принципе.




> Описание и анализ всех этих сверхъестественных явлений, присущих тибетской религиозной культуре, – обширная область, пожалуй, тема для толстой монографии с красивыми картинками. Мы же обсудим лишь несколько из них, в том числе и предмет тайных желаний многих практиков Дзогчен – реализацию тела света.


Конечно присущи, только вот не задача, Дзогчен присущ тибетской культуре примерно так же как христианство к Русской. Стоило бы все таки разделить традиционные тибетские ритуалы и Дзогчен. Как хранители учения, конечно тибетцы привнесли антураж своей культуры но мухи отдельно котлеты отдельно тем более автор статьи постоянно напоминает о том, что надобно включать мозг.




> Довольно шапочного знакомства с тибетской религиозной культурой чтобы установить, что очень многое в ней связано и основано на факте существования и влияния на нашу жизнь потусторонних существ, в их числе и так называемых защитников учения Дзогчен. Этих существ необычайно устрашающей наружности и беспредельного могущества можно увидеть на бесчисленных тибетских иконах – тангках. Принято считать, что живут они не среди нас, а в других мирах, но обладают способностью мыслить, ощущать, знать и влиять на всё наше измерение. Их нрав, повадки и способности так же непостижимы, неотвратимо гибельны для разгневавших их и страшны, как и их внешность. Громадное количество тибетских религиозных практик состоит из ритуальных подношений разного рода материальных и мистических даров для того, чтобы умилостивить, обратиться с просьбой или получить знание от них. Защитники передают в этот мир аспекты учения Великого Совершенства через связь с тибетскими учителями и следят за правильностью исполнения своих инструкций. Провинившихся в неверном истолковании или несанкционированном разглашении учения Дзогчен они наказывают неумолимо и очень жестоко.


Опять же каждому свое, но автору это не понятно в связи как раз с "шапочным знакомством" кому то танки страшные, кому то палкой по голове кому то достаточно зеркало или кристал показать. 




> Сила веры, внушения и самовнушения поразительно велика, она может быть причиной изменений даже на физиологическом уровне. Инструкции в состоянии гипнотического сна могут привести к возникновению сильного ожога на теле испытуемого; известны случаи, когда у выдающихся практиков христианства возникали стигматы – кровоточащие незаживающие раны в участках тела, в которые когда-то было принято вбивать гвозди при распятии.


Здесь автор сам себе противоречит. Вот в Дзогчен чудес дескать не бывает, физика обратное доказывает, но опять же "сила веры", а как приведенные примеры описывает наука??? 





> Пожалуй, единственным логическим доводом в пользу существования потусторонних существ, который мне довелось услышать на ретритах и прочитать в книгах, является тот факт, что мы не можем доказать их несуществование. Но если мы не можем доказать, что защитников нет, это не означает, что они есть.


Но и не означает, что их нет, как бы автор не пыжился.




> Итак, ничего, кроме противоречий с фундаментальными принципами естествознания в учении Великого Совершенства обнаружить не удаётся.


Сами фундаментальные принципы зачастую противоречат логике естествознания и являются фундаментальными только до определенного открытия, которое как следсвие создает новые фундаментальные законы опровергающие прежние.




> Громадное количество мифов, в которые долго верили люди, оказались ошибочными. Земля выглядит плоской, а оказалась круглой; не Солнце вертится вокруг Земли, а наоборот. Это стало известно благодаря не открытиям терма или всеведению просветлённых, а научным исследованиям.


Вот именно, все эти мифы всвое время для науки были фундаментальными основами мирозданиями, где гарантия, что современные понятия через двести лет не будут выглядить также не лепо как плоская земля.




> Современное естествознание устроено таким образом, что если будет обнаружен факт, противоречащий какому-либо его принципу в уже исследованной области опыта, придётся заменить не только этот принцип, а всё естествознание целиком. Поэтому верным может быть либо Дзогчен, либо физика с биологией.


На какой логике строится это утверждение вообще не понятно. Так и будет, постоянно противоречащее себе естествознания и также всегда будет истина - Дзогчен.




> Продолжительный опыт изучения Великого Совершенства позволяет мне сделать утверждение, что наиболее частым и, пожалуй, самым убедительным ответом на все вопросы щекотливого свойства о Дзогчене является утверждение о необходимости обретения недвойственности и выхода за пределы ограничений. Дескать, само по себе обретение недвойственного восприятия разрешает все эти вопросы. А если ты пребываешь в двойственном восприятии, то каким образом ты можешь понять проявления недвойственности?! То есть нынче ты не понимаешь, когда же поймёшь, понимать уже не придётся. Структура этого довода такая же, как и у доказательств бытия бога Фомы Аквинского и Ансельма Кентерберийского. Сходство есть также и в том, что Ансельм понимал веру как предпосылку рационального знания: «Не ищу уразуметь, дабы уверовать, но верую, дабы уразуметь».


Оно не разрешает вопросы, оно устраняет саму причину существования вопросов. А последняя цитата правильно читается наооброт разумею дабы веровать, а не верую дабы разуметь.

Далее идет рассуждение автора основанное на выше перечисленном, что при детальном расмотрении противоречит само себе и потому не заслуживает внимания.

Так, что, Александр, у вас нет причин сомневаться в истинности учения Дзогчен на основе этой статьи, практикуйте и скорейшего вам освобождения.

----------


## Александр Кириченко

Спасибо за проявленное сострадание.

Мне удалось увидеть три подхода к доказательству реальности учения Дзогчен: cубъективный (всё субъективно, значит с Дзогченом всё ОК), временной (фундаментальные законы науки временны, поэтому они чепуха) и объективный (наука объективна, значит она неверна, а верен Дзогчен). Науку Вы причислили к объективному, Дзогчен к субъективному взгляду на мироздание. 

1.Но наука - вовсе не объективный взгляд на мир (к примеру, квантовая физика, теория относительности). Наука совсем не утверждает, что существует объективный независимо от нас существующий мир. Откуда эти домыслы?  Всё это выводы из материалистического философского учения. Наука - это не философия. И тем более не учение Маркса и Ленина. (((Ну а если между нами. Чем наука Вам так насолила? Плохими отметками на экзамене?)))

2.Твёрдо установленные для определённой области опыта фундаментальные законы действительно установлены навсегда. Это факт природы ума :Smilie: . То, что может изменится, называется гипотеза. Поэтому доказательство, опирающееся на временность фундаментальных законов науки, неверно. 

3.А субъективный подход (довод в пользу Дзогчен) в Вашей подаче имеет такой знаете наркоманский душок (есть тело света, нет, главное, чтоб хорошо было). Сосед-алкоголик, когда примет бутылку, говорит, что проходит сквозь стены, но ему хорошо при этом и это главное. И это так и есть, нужно просто учитывать, что перед прохождением стены он принял бутылку водки. Вот и всё. 
Применяем Ваш способ рассуждений дальше. Почему вообще принято считать, что Земля круглая? Очень сильно пьяному человеку она кажется наклонной плоскостью. А почему вообще кто-то сказал, что Земля существует? Недавно по телевизору показывали девочку (действительно показывали), так она говорит, что живёт на другой планете в другой галактике! По Вашему так выходит, что это и есть Дзогчен и его сверхъестественные проявления. Практика же Дзогчен в Вашем объяснении сводится к осознаванию + искусственному вызову у себя галлюцинаций тела света и др.

Мне кажется, что это очень одностороний, упрощённый, если не сказать карикатурный взгляд на учение Великого Совершенства.

Да и огульное отрицание чего бы то ни было, что противоречит Вашим убеждениям, лишь потому что Цеперович картаво напел, тоже не разумно. Здесь я вижу противоречие заветам величайших учителей о том, что изучение различных областей знания полезно. Я не читал ни одного учителя, который бы утверждал, что безграмотность - это хорошо. 

Я вовсе не сторонник науки. Учение Дзогчен мне очень нравится. Но не всё, что нравится, оказывается полезным и верным, поэтому по-прежнему очень надеюсь найти здесь серъёзные доводы или доказательства реальности учения Дзогчен. Того, что учение Великого Совершенства - не фантазии.

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Послушайте, Александр
Хватит гнать пургу. В чём ваша личная проблема с дзогченом? Сформулируйте ясно. У вас проблемы в практике? Вы вообще что-нибудь практикуете, кроме разговоров и глыбокомыслия?


Практика дзогчена целью имеет освобождение от омрачений и страданий. Она работает, для тех у кого достаточно способностей и благой кармы - но это так далеко не для всех. Дзогчен в любом случае не предназначен для вызывания телепузиков и сбычи инфантильных желаний.
Даже если где-то в книжках написано про чудеса, то это про людей, которые много лет сидели в пещерах и практиковали так, что вам и не снилось. Чудеса эти - не про вас, и не про всю эту публику, желающую не вставая с дивана, не отрываясь от интернета заполучить сиддхи и прославиться. Ещё они и башмаком тут стучат, смотрите ка, их мечты не сбываются!

Что касается вашего вопроса со статьёй: никто её разбирать побуквенно и вдаваться в тупые дискуссии не собирается - вам незаметно это на 34 страницах? Чтобы не было искуса представлять это как "нечего ответить", объясняю для людей с альтернативной скоростью мышления: эта статья есть чепуха на постном масле, от человека, развитие которого остановилось на уровне 8 класса средней школы, а он с немытыми ногами лезет в вопросы, до рассуждения о которых ему ещё очень и очень далеко. Нет никакого смысла объяснять строение синхрофазатрона очевидному невеже. Даже если невежа осчастливил дзогчен тем, что он ему видите ли интересен. Поэтому де все ему должны разбиться что то доказывать и объяснять. Мало ли кому что интересно. Чем вы свой интерес доказали ПРАКТИЧЕСКИ? Что вы СДЕЛАЛИ, чтобы хотя бы отдаленно приблизиться к пониманию вообще области знания к которой относится дзогчен? 
Мне лично известны множество людей, которые годами усердно практикуют и ТОЛЬКО МЕЧТАЮТ, совершенно искренне, КОГДА-НИБУДЬ понять дзогчен на самом деле и суметь применить для себя хотя бы, в малом. А вы тут гоп-компания пришли с кондачка, выложьте и положьте. Это не пойдет.

Подумайте сильно над этим Александр. Потому что если вы тут продолжите свой слаборассудочный шовинизм, то отправитесь вслед за Спокойным, но надолго.

----------


## Ревчук

> ..... очень надеюсь найти здесь серъёзные доводы или доказательства реальности учения Дзогчен.
> 
> Заранее благодарен.



Александр, я наверное сильно разочарую Вас ответом на Ваш вопрос о реальности Учения Дзогчен. Дело в том, что Учение Дзогчен - абсолютно нереально, так же, как и всё феномены, которые Вы воспринимайте.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Samadhi Undercover высказался в своей манере - резковато, но по сути верно. Спасибо  :Smilie: 

Только бы я расширил это не только на Дзогчен, но и всю Ваджраяну, а по сути и на всю Дхарму.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Не реализовав равностность в самосуществующем состоянии, некоторые одержимо цепляются за слова о недвойственности. И создают свою уверенность на основе умственных оценок абсолютно неконцептуального (осознавания). Это не что иное, как извращённое понимание, мрачная сфера неведения.


Лонгчен Рабджам «Драгоценная Сокровищница Дхармадхату»

----------


## Алексей Н

> Ребят, ну хватит ругаться!
> Я ж не про баню спрашиваю. Не в этом дело. И книги я читал и на ритрите был.
> Так что в Дзогчен действительно ничего нет кроме практики осознавания и разговоров? Так что автор этого сайта прав что ли? Из ваших ответов так выходит.


На форуме я первый раз, просмотрел перепалку и Вопросы Александра К.
Александр что ты делал на ритрите если задаешь такие вопросы?
На ритрите кроме учителя, обычно много опытных практиков и их можно поспрошать....
Предлагаю пару вариантов тебе (что бтебе легче было разобраться)
1. Замечательная книга Далай Ламы о дзогчене. Думаю вряд ли кто будет спорить с Далай Ламой............
2. Спроси самого себя, что тебе надо, чего ты хочешь. Только искренне спроси и постарайся услышать ответ........

----------


## Топпер

> Мне в них не надо верить, так как я видел реальные чудеса, правда не от буддийских учителей. Никак на воззрение это не влияет.


В прошлой жизни Хуанди вкладывал персты в раны Христа  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

а Топпер смотрел на эту картину и твердил: "не верю". )
_____________________________________________
возвращаясь к теме, агрументы Сэма совершенно не способствуют дальнейшему изучению этой традиции. Прежде чем входить в практику .... вступать в ряды в форме "пушечного мяса" рядового запаса, надо бы что-то хотя бы примерно понимать - зачем, для чего, как действовать дальше для успешной реализации. 

Может быть, ваше нынешнее положение куда завидней для достижения плода того же архатства своими усилиями, без помощи санти маха сангхи. 

А когда человек начинает резонно интересоваться, как бы ему понять, что такое дзогчен, ему в грубоватой форме говорят, а ты вообще молчи, лох. 

Между тем на английском языке существует масса информации и о традиции и о стиле практики. Если не помогает опора на гуру и практика согласно с обетами, то наверно стоит прежде всего разобраться с целеполаганием и расширить кругозор, уяснив какие-то ключевые вещи, рассеющие тьму неведения, как грицца.

----------


## Won Soeng

Боюсь ошибиться, но все-таки расскажу. Во время одной речи Дхармы, Дзен-Мастеру Ву Бонгу один из учеников (желающих перейти в традицию Дзогчен, если не ошибаюсь, но возможно путаю с Тхеравадой) сказал, что ему видится жизнь и учение Ву Бонга излишне обычными. И спросил, в чем заключается Истина. Ву Бонг ответил "твой нос вертикальный,   а губы горизонтальные".
В другой раз, когда кто-то попросил Ву Бонга показать какое-нибудь чудо, он поднял руку и сказал: "никогда не понимал, как это происходит"

К чему я? Тот парень кажется ушел в Дзогчен. Понял ли ответ о чуде спрашивающий - не знаю. Но вряд ли стоит приходить в Буддизм с мотивацией найти чудо.

----------

Сергей Муай (24.11.2008)

----------


## Aleksey L.

разговор не за дзен, а про то, что человек не только не реализовал "стадию завершения" с ее 8ми сиддхами, но и не усвоил суть практик дзогчен. а ему говорят - "ну и дурак, не повезло тебе гы-гы  :Smilie: "

----------


## Грег

> разговор не за дзен, а про то, что человек не только не реализовал "стадию завершения" с ее 8ми сиддхами, но и не усвоил суть практик дзогчен. а ему говорят - "ну и дурак, не повезло тебе гы-гы "


1. Нет в Дзогчене, как таковой, стадии завершения...
2. Чтобы повезло в том, в чем человек хотел бы преуспеть, лучше обратиться к  другой традиции - к той, которая поможет реализовать чудеса и способна реализовать человеческие ожидания.

----------


## Aleksey L.

речь не о том, не надо играть в горделивый "дзогчен" с претензиями на полет отточенного интеллекта и увертками с оговорками хранителя самай дзогчена. 

а все потому, как периодически появляются такие как мы с вами, сергей, и начинают с умным видом вещать за традицию, нихрена не разбираясь в элементарных вопросах, не имея к ней никакого практического отношения 

тогда как люди, могущие что-то рассказать помалкивают, следуя советам учителей у которых потихоньку чему-то да учатся. а инфу приходится рыть самому по крупицам. а тех, кто мог бы помочь, искать не приходится .... навредить, поглумиться - пожалуйста всегда, помочь - хрен там )
___________________________________
а что есть в дзогчен? 

я например, ожидал бы от практики непременно увидеть перемен в моих отношениях с тонкостями света, также ожидал бы *стабильного созерцания* и чистого стабильного потока МОЕГО сознания, зная при этом что нет ничего моего на этом свете и все проявления пустотны, но видеть это *постоянно* и не зависеть от видимого, узнавая все - вот моя цель. 
может ли "дзогчен" это дать? я не знаю. судя по всему, может помочь сангха, но не каждому. Также, если я начинаю практику "зарождения", значит мне хотелось бы доработать ее до завершения, и как можно качественней. От чего это зависит? От всего. буквально. 

От понимания методологии в первую очередь. Понимают ли ее практики? Держу пари, что лишь немногие реализовавшие стадию завершения "гневных" идамов. 

Также не стоит забывать, что у каждого - своя ситуация, а мести всех под одну гребенку - вершина кретинизма. В делах такого плана одна ошибка - пиши пропало, вся ваша рупакайя посыпется, хотя должно бы, по идее, наоборот. Так что закономерно полагаться лишь на себя до поры до времени и не делать глупостей, могущих спровоцировать всяких товарищей на еще большие глупости. 
Им это - раз плюнуть. А виноваты - вы сами. Что пришли в гости со своими ожиданиями и неготовыми к "сюрпризам". Хочешь быть йогином - сперва подумай хорошенько. 

При этом лично я не хотел бы перерождаться ни в каком раю навроде Кечари. Пусть лучше жители Кечари и других областей перерождаются у меня в трикае  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> От понимания методологии в первую очередь. Понимают ли ее практики? Держу пари, что лишь немногие реализовавшие стадию завершения "гневных" идамов.


А реализовавшие стадию завершения "мирных" Йидамов уже не котируются?

Вот так спросит человек, а ему в ответ - поток сознания и ответы в стиле "а мне нравится солодовый виски, у вас такой не наливают".

P.S. Может у нас сейчас и такова ситуация с реализациями, что понимающих (и старающихся понимать) валом, а вот упертых в практике - пересчитать по пальцам.

----------


## Спокойный

> Мне лично известны множество людей, которые годами усердно практикуют и ТОЛЬКО МЕЧТАЮТ, совершенно искренне, КОГДА-НИБУДЬ понять дзогчен на самом деле и суметь применить для себя хотя бы, в малом. А вы тут гоп-компания пришли с кондачка, выложьте и положьте. Это не пойдет.
> 
> Подумайте сильно над этим Александр. Потому что если вы тут продолжите свой слаборассудочный шовинизм, то отправитесь вслед за Спокойным, но надолго.


Если отставить эмоции в Ваших словах, то Вы написали следующее. Что Вам лично известны множество людей, которые годами усердно практикуют и до сих пор ТОЛЬКО МЕЧТАЮТ, совершенно искренне, КОГДА-НИБУДЬ понять дзогчен на самом деле и суметь применить для себя хотя бы в малом. Видите, мне даже не пришлось менять Ваши слова, ибо Вы сами так и написали, что люди годами безрезультатно практикуют, до сих пор ничего не достигли и не поняли, а только мечтают. От себя ни слова не добавил, это Ваши слова.  :Smilie: 

По сути, об этом-то автор заметки по ссылке в начале треда и говорил. Про годами практикуют, и всё мечтают. Просто в какой-то момент у этих мечтателей заканчивается запас энтузиазма и оптимизма и они начинают трезво оценивать своё положение. 

P.S. Гневаться, затыкать рот собеседнику - это тоже результаты многолетней практики?

----------

Хайам (25.11.2008), Чженсинь (26.11.2008)

----------


## Dondhup

> Если отставить эмоции в Ваших словах, то Вы написали следующее. Что Вам лично известны множество людей, которые годами усердно практикуют и до сих пор ТОЛЬКО МЕЧТАЮТ, совершенно искренне, КОГДА-НИБУДЬ понять дзогчен на самом деле и суметь применить для себя хотя бы в малом. Видите, мне даже не пришлось менять Ваши слова, ибо Вы сами так и написали, что люди годами безрезультатно практикуют, до сих пор ничего не достигли и не поняли, а только мечтают. От себя ни слова не добавил, это Ваши слова. 
> 
> По сути, об этом-то автор заметки по ссылке в начале треда и говорил. Про годами практикуют, и всё мечтают. Просто в какой-то момент у этих мечтателей заканчивается запас энтузиазма и оптимизма и они начинают трезво оценивать своё положение. 
> 
> P.S. Гневаться, затыкать рот собеседнику - это тоже результаты многолетней практики?


Смотря что делает это "собеседник", если очерняет Ваджраяну, нарушая самаю,  то можно и к Дхармапалам обратится.

----------


## Спокойный

> Смотря что делает это "собеседник", если очерняет Ваджраяну, нарушая самаю,  то можно и к Дхармапалам обратится.


И в мыслях такого нет, у меня совсем другая мотивация.  :Smilie:  Благая.  :Smilie: 
Не знаю даже, понимает ли её хоть кто-нибудь правильно здесь.  :Smilie:  Ну да не беда.

----------

Чженсинь (26.11.2008)

----------


## Dondhup

Не стоит относить мои слова на свой счет.

----------


## Хайам

> . 
> я например, ожидал бы от практики непременно увидеть перемен в моих отношениях с тонкостями света, также ожидал бы *стабильного созерцания* и чистого стабильного потока МОЕГО сознания


Дорогой Ужж,для начала было бы не плохо разобраться что такое сознание.Сознание не может принадлежать вам и быть *ВАШИМ* ,это вы принадлежите ему и от него.



> , зная при этом что нет ничего моего на этом свете и все проявления пустотны, но видеть это *постоянно* и не зависеть от видимого, узнавая все - вот моя цель.


 Советую почитать что нибудь про физиологию  и функции мозга,одно это поможет вам узнавать во всем виденном,слышимом и ощутимом себя.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Хайям, мне это не интересно, что вы пишете. Не утруждайте ся.

----------


## Хайам

> Хайям, мне это не интересно, что вы пишете. Не утруждайте ся.


Хорошо.Но пока у вас есть понятия "не интересно и интересно"  о потоке и не мечтайте. :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

> А реализовавшие стадию завершения "мирных" Йидамов уже не котируются?


Котируются, но в ДО таких нет. Есть лишь пассажиры. 




> Вот так спросит человек, а ему в ответ - поток сознания и ответы в стиле "а мне нравится солодовый виски, у вас такой не наливают".
> 
> P.S. Может у нас сейчас и такова ситуация с реализациями, что понимающих (и старающихся понимать) валам, а вот упертых в практике - пересчитать по пальцам.


Упертых в практике пересчитать по пальцам потому, как они наверно уже понимают что практиковать, как и зачем они это делают. И им наверно не мешают в их ситуации практиковать всякие "понимающие"

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Хорошо.Но пока у вас есть понятия "не интересно и интересно"  о потоке и не мечтайте.


о таком потоке - и не мечтаю

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> По сути, об этом-то автор заметки по ссылке в начале треда и говорил. Про годами практикуют, и всё мечтают.


Вы видимо читали заметку невнимательно, лишь отмечая знакомые себе мысли.
Автор заметки ничего особо не пишет о своей практике, но много о своих мечтаниях. О том как он годами мечтал о том, о сём, а потом у него кончился запас энтузиазма. Через 8 лет 8]
Я лично вообще удивляюсь, как такой имитацией деятельности как автор можно заниматься 8(!!) лет и не вскрыться со скуки. Он видимо феномен. Гений самопоглощённости. Я бы не смог.

Если бы он хотя бы на месяц из этих 8 лет отвлекся от мечтаний, и провел его в искренних размышлениях - нет ли в теории и практике дзогчен чего то относящегося к его ежедневной, реальной жизни, я думаю он мог бы кое-что ценное для себя получить практически. Ведь судя по статье афтар минимум закончил советскую общеобразовательную школу! Это же не шутки! Это интеллект!




> Гневаться, затыкать рот собеседнику - это тоже результаты многолетней практики?


Попробуйте Спокойный чисто ради разнообразия, в качестве прерывания рутины такскать, читая собеседников, думать, может в них есть какая то мысль, а не фильтровать то, что подходит под вашу заранее подготовленную позицию?!
Ряд людей, например, нашли мой ответ имеющим смысл. А вы как обычно о своём, о близком...

----------


## Хайам

Я тоже считаю ответ хамским.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Напишите в Организацию по защите прав Человекаъ.

----------


## Хайам

> Напишите в Организацию по защите прав Человекаъ.


Ошибка одного — урок другому(с)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> а все потому, как периодически появляются такие как мы с вами, сергей, и начинают с умным видом вещать за традицию, нихрена не разбираясь в элементарных вопросах, ...


"Вещаю" только от себя и на основе только собственного опыта, регулярно употребляя термин "ИМХО".




> не имея к ней никакого практического отношения


Получив передачу и пытаясь практиковать, не могу сказать о себе, что не имею "к ней никакого практического отношения", хотя бы из-за полученной передачи.




> тогда как люди, могущие что-то рассказать помалкивают, следуя советам учителей у которых потихоньку чему-то да учатся. а инфу приходится рыть самому по крупицам. а тех, кто мог бы помочь, искать не приходится .... навредить, поглумиться - пожалуйста всегда, помочь - хрен там )


Так о том и говорят - идите к учителю и внимательно его слушайте. Дзогчен не то учение, которое можно понять на основе логических выкладок.
Практикуйте, а не пытайтесь понять что есть что на основе слов форумских рассказчиков.



> я например, ожидал бы от практики непременно увидеть перемен в моих отношениях с тонкостями света, также ожидал бы *стабильного созерцания* и чистого стабильного потока МОЕГО сознания, зная при этом что нет ничего моего на этом свете и все проявления пустотны, но видеть это *постоянно* и не зависеть от видимого, узнавая все - вот моя цель.


Т.е. вы сами решаете, что вам от практики нужно?
Ну так и автор вышеупомянутой статьи тоже сам решил что именно он хотел увидеть от практики.
Если не секрет, за какие сроки практики вами перечисленное должно проявиться в достаточной мере?



> может ли "дзогчен" это дать?


Я думаю, Дзогчен может дать то, что он может дать (тут нужно пытаться понять - о чём же говорят учителя, а не пытаться найти в их словах то, что НАМ хочется увидеть).
Вряд ли он даст реализацию собственных ожиданий.



> От понимания методологии в первую очередь. Понимают ли ее практики? Держу пари, что лишь немногие реализовавшие стадию завершения "гневных" идамов.


Ещё раз повторю - "стадия завершения" не является непосредственно практикой Дзогчена. Это не метод Дзогчена. Это метод преображения, который используется в Ваджраяне.
В Дзогчене же, используется метод самоосвобождения.



> А виноваты - вы сами. Что пришли в гости со своими ожиданиями и неготовыми к "сюрпризам". Хочешь быть йогином - сперва подумай хорошенько.


Что мешает внимательно слушать учителя и пытаться понять смысл им сказанного? 
Но почему человек в словах учителя ищет только подтверждений собственный мечтаний и ожиданий? :Confused:

----------


## Иван Ран

> Я лично вообще удивляюсь, как такой имитацией деятельности как автор можно заниматься 8(!!) лет и не вскрыться со скуки. Он видимо феномен. Гений самопоглощённости. Я бы не смог.


Если бы я был буддистом, меня бы удивляло другое, а именно то, что за 8 лет человека в ДО ничему не смогли научить. Либо автор сайта не хомо сапиенс, либо ДО недееспособная организация...

----------


## Грег

> Если бы я был буддистом, меня бы удивляло другое, а именно то, что за 8 лет человека в ДО ничему не смогли научить. Либо автор сайта не хомо сапиенс, либо ДО недееспособная организация...


Типа, как мама с папой в школе учили?  :Smilie:  - 
"Не хочешь учиться? - а ремнём по попе хочешь?"
Так в ДО должны учить?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Не каждый то способен на последовательное мышление! Что там говорить..
А ДО очевидно не школа волшебников Хогвартс. Не тянут  :Big Grin:

----------


## Иван Ран

Вы думаете от чего отшутились?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Иван, не тревожьтесь, в бардо все ответят за своё  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Вы думаете от чего отшутились?


Вы меня спрашиваете?
Думаю, от того отшутился, что в ДО принудиловка есть.
Хочешь учиться - учись, не хочешь - опять же, твоё дело.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вы меня спрашиваете?


Нет.




> Думаю, от того отшутился, что в ДО принудиловка есть.
> Хочешь учиться - учись, не хочешь - опять же, твоё дело.


То есть влияние ДО на человека нулевое? 
У вас в средней школе были хорошие учителя, чья работа позитивно влияла на вас не только как на ученика, но и на человека, независимо от того, любите ли вы школу или нет?
У меня был один неплохой, но это учитель истории без особых духовных достижений, не ровня просветлённым Учителям Дзогчена и приближённым к ним инструкторам-йогинам, чьё внутренне благородство и мудрость (я не говорю про какие чудеса) оказывают благотворное влияние на личность, которая практикует или пытается практиковать вместе с ними. А если человек спустя n-ое количество лет начинает заниматься разоблачениями, то это весьма странно. Ему что никто не мог нормально разъяснить внутри общины, что чудеса Дзогчена это просто пиар? Или в самой ДО об этом знаю лишь избранные?

----------

Спокойный (26.11.2008)

----------


## Грег

> То есть влияние ДО на человека нулевое?


ДО не для того создавалась, чтобы оказывать на кого бы то ни было какое-либо влияние, ИМХО.
А для того, чтобы сохранить учение и дать возможность ученикам в небуддийской среде!!! его получить.
Это, ИМХО, не социальный институт поддержки населения.



> У вас в средней школе были хорошие учителя, чья работа позитивно влияла на вас не только как на ученика, но и на человека, независимо от того, любите ли вы школу или нет?


У меня в средней школе была пара очень интересных мне предметов и пара мною нелюбимых, на которые я ходил почти как на каторгу.
И это не зависело от учителей. Просто, одно мне было интересно, а другое нет.



> А если человек спустя n-ое количество лет начинает заниматься разоблачениями, то это весьма странно.


Это означает, что человек n-ое количество лет пытался следовать не тому, что даёт учитель, а неким собственным представлениям о том, что он должен дать.
Через n-ое количество лет человек обнаружил, что того, что он от учения ожидал не нашлось.
Так может просто не в этом суть учения?



> Ему что никто не мог нормально разъяснить внутри общины, что чудеса Дзогчена это просто пиар? Или в самой ДО об этом знаю лишь избранные?


Вы сами-то в общине были? Слушали кто и что пиарит?
Достаточно внимательно читать наличествующие в свободном доступе книги по Дзогчену и так же внимательно слушать учителей, чтобы уяснить роль чудес в Дзогчене.
По мне так, никакая роль, ИМХО.
Но человек не для этого в общину пришёл (см. ниже).

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
PS. Думаю, нужно обратить внимание (это уже в теме говорилось) вот на эти слова: 



> Когда-то давно, как и Вы сейчас, мой читатель, я заинтересовался учением Дзогчен и из любопытства, а скорее, чего там греха таить, со скуки начал его практиковать.


Что можно с такой мотивацией найти в учении за n-е количество лет?

И вот на эти:



> Что ж, мироздание, по-видимому, создано не для удобства тибетского буддизма и религии Бон. Признаюсь, я сам огорчён, мне очень бы хотелось, чтобы учение Великого Совершенства было верным, по крайней мере, имело хотя бы какое-нибудь отношение к реальности. Чтобы вместо душного мирка товарно-денежных отношений, больших налогов и глупых правительств существовали бы реализация радужного тела и потусторонние измерения; силою мантры можно было проходить сквозь стены, останавливать Солнце и оживлять умерших; в очарованных буковых рощах бегали белые единороги; гномы хранили в пещерах кольца абсолютного могущества и сундуки, ломящиеся от бриллиантов и золотых дукатов; и прочие сюжеты жанра фэнтези. Но, chere amie, с фактами да здравым смыслом разве поспоришь.


Автор статьи живёт в реальном для него мире. И именно для манипулирования реальным для него миром ему нужно учение.
Этому учит Дзогчен? 
Напротив, всё буддийское учение (а не только Дзогчен) ведёт к выходу из этого "реального мира" ставя под сомнение саму реальность его существования.
Как это можно объяснить живущему в "реальности" автору статьи?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Это означает, что человек n-ое количество лет пытался следовать не тому, что даёт учитель, а неким собственным представлениям о том, что он должен дать.
> Через n-ое количество лет человек обнаружил, что того, что он от учения ожидал не нашлось.
> Так может просто не в этом суть учения?


Я не могу себе представить Учителя, который не может понять, что нужно ученику. Всё равно что винить ребёнка, а не родителей, в том, что этот ребёнок плохо воспитан. Здесь Сергей, мы с вами не сойдёмся.



> Вы сами-то в общине были? Слушали кто и что пиарит?
> Достаточно внимательно читать наличествующие в свободном доступе книги по Дзогчену и так же внимательно слушать учителей, чтобы уяснить роль чудес в Дзогчене.


Не был в общине. Но вот забавная вещь на самом деле, роль чудес никакая, а разговоры про них ведутся, и информация про эти чудеса откуда-то проистекает (я имею ввиду Учение), а когда задаются конкретные вопросы про эти чудеса, то говорят что это мол не важно вообще. 




> Автор статьи живёт в реальном мире. И именно для манипулирования реальным для него миром ему нужно учение.
> Этому учит Дзогчен?
> Напротив, всё буддийское учение (а не только Дзогчен) ведёт к выходу из этого "реального мира" ставя под сомнение саму реальность его существования.
> Как это можно объяснить живущему в "реальном мире" автору статьи?


Под "реальным миром" всегда понимается реальное положение вещей, так что не придирайтесь к словам.

----------


## Чженсинь

Я бы порекомендовал автору статьи временно забыть про Дзогчен и негативные ассоциации связаные с ДО и серьезно заняться буддизмом как таковым. Трезвого взгляда ИМХО должно прибавиться, а иллюзий и омрачений поубавиться. Может и найдет что-то более подходящее для себя или посмотрит на Дзогчен другими глазами...
Я думаю, что многие проблемы из-за недостаточной начальной буддийской подготовки...

Респект Спокойному за прямоту и эмоциональную сдержанность (видимо ник обязывает :Smilie: )

----------


## Aleksey L.

Кстати, бардо - иллюзия и в нем можно достичь просветления и освободиться, полагаясь на махамудру.

....не говоря о том, что эту концепцию выдумали в Тибете не так давно, как раз когда начал распростаняться дзогчен в кладбищенском стиле.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Я бы порекомендовал автору статьи временно забыть про Дзогчен и негативные ассоциации связаные с ДО и серьезно заняться буддизмом как таковым.


Вы не понимааааете. из ДО не уходят  :Smilie:  

как в романе Р.Стивенсона "Приключения Титулованной Особы. Клуб самоубийц"
или как в цитате MIB "лучшие из лучших из лучших, сээр.... с отличием" 

/шутка, неудачная, да/

----------


## Mike

> Практика дзогчена целью имеет освобождение от омрачений и страданий. Она работает, для тех у кого достаточно способностей и благой кармы - но это так далеко не для всех. .


Значит, у людей без способностей и с неважной кармой нет шансов? Какие способности вы имеете в виду?

----------


## Грег

> Вы не понимааааете. из ДО не уходят  
> 
> как в романе Р.Стивенсона "Приключения Титулованной Особы. Клуб самоубийц"
> или как в цитате MIB "лучшие из лучших из лучших, сээр.... с отличием" 
> 
> /шутка, неудачная, да/


С пути Ваджраяны уже - либо вверх, либо в низ.
В ДО насильно не загоняют и не удерживают.

----------


## Грег

> Значит, у людей без способностей и с неважной кармой нет шансов? Какие способности вы имеете в виду?


Развивайте способности, очищайте карму.

Способности понять путь Дзогчен.
Но это не мешает заняться чем-нибудь другим.
Главное, чтобы человек следовал именно учению, а не своим соображениям об этом учении или внешним атрибутам учения.

----------


## Чженсинь

> Вы не понимааааете. из ДО не уходят  
> 
> как в романе Р.Стивенсона "Приключения Титулованной Особы. Клуб самоубийц"
> или как в цитате MIB "лучшие из лучших из лучших, сээр.... с отличием" 
> 
> /шутка, неудачная, да/


Не все так мрачно! Скорее что-то вроде "уходя, остаются" :Wink: . 
Хотя уйти из ДО и при этом остаться в буддизме - ИМХО само по себе немалое достижение, но, видимо, редкое...
Я так понял, что автор статьи не сильно то и завязывался на буддизме, а Дзогчен воспринимал как некий отдельный понтовый тибетский путь.
Кроме того мне так и не стало ясно, в чем он разочаровался больше - в Учении, в Учителе или в людях из ДО, окружающих его.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

*Ивану Ран и всем:*
На форуме запрещена огульная и неаргументированная критика буддийских учителей и организаций. Особенно в этом разделе и особенно от лиц с неопределенной и маргинальной ориентацией в графе "традиция".
Если у вас, Иван, есть конструктивные предложения по улучшению работы например ДО или качества учения некоторых наставников, то изложите их в уважительном ключе - и все оценят есть ли в них смысл. 
ДО это уважаемая международная организация, которая сделала очень много для тысяч людей, как в духовном плане, так и в плане поддержки тибетских беженцев, детей и тп. Что за великая колокольня с которой вещаете вы, Иван, здесь никому не известно и не очень пока интересно.
Если у вас лишь невразумительные эмоциональные претензии в стиле последних ваших сообщений, то здесь это злостный оффтопик. Предупреждение.

----------

Аньезка (26.11.2008), Дмитрий Певко (26.11.2008), Кунзанг Янгдзом (26.11.2008)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Значит, у людей без способностей и с неважной кармой нет шансов?


Увы нет. Но не надо расстраиваться! Способности дело наживное, а карма улучшается добрыми делами и искренней мотивацией  :Smilie: 
Не в этой жизни так в следующей, было бы желание.




> Какие способности вы имеете в виду?


Я имею в виду те же способности, о которых говорят учителя, начиная с самого начала линии передачи. В первую очередь это "способность понимать", выходить за рамки обычных своих и мирских мыслительных клише и прямо понимать что именно говорит учитель.

А вообще требования к ученикам учения дзогчен многажды сформулированы в коренных текстах, комментариях и наставлениях.
Например в тантре Кунджед Гьялпо говорится:

Это учение .. должно даваться тем, кто имеет веру, соблюдает свои обеты и усерден; тем, кто сострадателен, терпелив, опечален [сансарой] и не колеблется; а также тем, кто способен пожертвовать без привязанности, но с верой и радостью собственными телом, детьми, супругами, слугами и имуществом. Поскольку всё это — знак веры и обета, раз они понимают глубинный смысл, [такие ученики] достойны получить [это учение].

Глубинный смысл и учение нерождённого следует передавать всем тем, кто выказал признаки отречения от славы и свободы от гордыни, жертвования тела и жизни ради постижения глубинного смысла и ненарушения заповедей.

«Теперь, когда я нашёл сущностное учение, как могу я дальше оставаться обусловлен мирским? Теперь, найдя учение, я буду действовать согласно наставлениям учителя!» Это учение следует передавать всем, кто принял такой обет.

«Учитель, пока вы и я живы, пока жизнь не разлучится с телом, я буду действовать согласно вашим наставлениям!» Кунджед Гьялпо, сущность учения, следует вручить любому, кто примет такой обет.
----------------------
Например вот такая устремленность, такое отвращение к самсаре и тп

----------


## Спокойный

Что касается "разоблачения чудес" в той статье, то, я думаю, автор вот куда клонит.
Так уж повелось, что в Дзогчене, по крайней мере в том, который передает ННР, одно тесно завязано с другим, и вот в каком ключе: если человек чего-то достиг, то тогда чудеса. А автор пошёл смотреть от обратного, мол, не вижу кругом чудес что-то, а значит  либо никто ничего не достигает, либо и нечего достигать, т.к. очень уж на неправдоподобные явления явно сказочного своства завязаны эти достижения.

Конструктивное предложение по улучшению работы ДО здесь может быть простое - не говорить ничего о Радужном Теле и т.п., отсеются лишние люди, притянутые в ДО верой в истинность дзогчена, основанную на чудесах, а не пришедшие в ДО за освобождением от страданий.

Правда, от первых денег больше. Дилемма.

----------


## Neroli

> Конструктивное предложение по улучшению работы ДО здесь может быть простое - не говорить ничего о Радужном Теле и т.п., отсеются лишние люди, притянутые в ДО верой в истинность дзогчена, основанную на чудесах, а не пришедшие в ДО за освобождением от страданий.


К слову вспомнилось. Всякие идамы и духи, притягивающие людей в "тибетский" Дзогчен играют с ними же злую шутку. Столько раз наблюдала, когда буддист не может сдержать собственный гнев и действует под его влиянием, объяснение он находит очень простое - это была провокация гьялпо!!! Или "это не я, это мой гневный идам через меня..."
А чё, удобно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Насколько мне известно, радужное тело это один из элементов учения. Учение дает учитель, а не ДО. Таким образом предлагать ДО говорить или не говорить о радужном теле, значит вообще не понимать предмет обсуждения.
Мне кажется особенно людям с неопределенными традициями стоит сначала потрудиться разобраться в теме, а только потом пробовать высказывать свои мощные предложения.

----------


## ullu

> отсеются лишние люди.


Они куда отсеяться должны и кому они лишние?

----------


## Neroli

> Они куда отсеяться должны и кому они лишние?


Это он заботится о тех, кому лучше отсеяться на старте, а не через 8 лет мечтаний.

----------


## Спокойный

> Это он заботится о тех, кому лучше отсеяться на старте, а не через 8 лет мечтаний.


Точно.

----------


## Спокойный

> Насколько мне известно, радужное тело это один из элементов учения.


Признали-таки.  :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Признали-таки.


А что, кто то сомневался?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Если у вас, Иван, есть конструктивные предложения по улучшению работы например ДО или качества учения некоторых наставников, то изложите их в уважительном ключе - и все оценят есть ли в них смысл.
> ДО это уважаемая международная организация, которая сделала очень много для тысяч людей, как в духовном плане, так и в плане поддержки тибетских беженцев, детей и тп. Что за великая колокольня с которой вещаете вы, Иван, здесь никому не известно и не очень пока интересно.


У меня дискуссия на тему правомочности по отношению к ДО, следующего выражения: "_Нет плохих учеников, есть плохие учителя_". Так что "моя" огульность это ваша эмоциональность. Что касается конкретной критики, то её уже приводил в этом треде Eternal Jew.

----------


## Neroli

> Точно.


Забыла такую вещь как кармическая связь с Учением. Отсеяться невозможно  :Smilie:

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> У меня дискуссия на тему правомочности по отношению к ДО, следующего выражения: "_Нет плохих учеников, есть плохие учителя_".


*Иван Ран*
Именно эта постановка вопроса и рассматривается модераториалом как огульная * критика. Если вы попробуете ещё поразвивать эту тему в любом виде, в том числе в виде преперательств с модератором, получите бан на месяц без дополнительных предупреждений.

* Огульный - 1. Основанный на поверхностном ознакомлении с чем-н., недостаточно обоснованный. -Толковый словарь Ушакова
2. Общий, поголовный, охватывающий многих или всех.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Иван Ран
> Именно эта постановка вопроса и рассматривается модераториалом как огульная критика. Если вы попробуете ещё поразвивать эту тему в любом виде, в том числе в виде преперательств с модератором, получите бан на месяц без дополнительных предупреждений.


У меня нет привязанности к форуму, так что я попробую объясниться  :Smilie: . 
Я не очень понимаю вашу позицию, тема открыта под названием: _Вопрос о реальности учения Дзогчен_, то есть она подразумевает критику в отношении, если уж не  Дзогчена (упаси бог), то в отношении ДО. Лично мне интересно, каким образом в ДО снимается противоречие, которое я обозначил.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> У меня нет привязанности к форуму, так что я попробую объясниться . 
> Я не очень понимаю вашу позицию, тема открыта под названием: _Вопрос о реальности учения Дзогчен_, то есть она подразумевает критику в отношении, если уж не  Дзогчена (упаси бог), то в отношении ДО. Лично мне интересно, каким образом в ДО снимается противоречие, которое я обозначил.


Название темы лишь озаглавливает вопрос, поднятный её создателем в первом сообщении, и не является предлогом потрындеть обо всём, что нам ассоциативно кажется близким - особенно если это расходится с правилами форума. Это понятно?
Автор темы поднимал вопрос о том, что думать об анонимной статье в интернете - про это уже многие вполне ясно высказались.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Лично мне интересно, каким образом в ДО снимается противоречие, которое я обозначил.


Думаю противоречия в ДО снимаются практическим личным изучением что на самом деле является учением дзогчен, его практикой, когда и как появляются знаки и достижения, что является достижением, а что только кажется. 
То есть это нужно лично изучить и понять, вместо мечтаний, фантазирований, нелепого ассоциирования и тп. Например в ДО можно использовать учебные материалы СМС.

----------


## Хайам

> *Ивану Ран и всем:*
> 
> Если у вас, Иван, есть конструктивные предложения по улучшению работы например ДО или качества учения некоторых наставников, то изложите их в уважительном ключе - и все оценят есть ли в них смысл. 
>  .


Добрый день.У меня есть  конструктивное предложение,по улучшению работы раздела Дзогчен.Заключается оно в том,чтобы последователи Дзогчена больше ценили людей и не допускали себе по отношению к ним ,подобных высказываний:



> Смотря что делает это "собеседник", если очерняет Ваджраяну, нарушая самаю,  то можно и к Дхармапалам обратится.


Лично для мненя оно не лучше этого:
"Кудыкать - спрашивать, без надобности, встречных: куда идешь? Не кудыкай, счастья не будет!"(с) То есть пожелание зла.
Хотелось бы напомнить,что не люди для учения ,а учение для них.ИМХО  никакая человеческая ошибка по отношению к учению не  стоит таких выпадов.

----------


## Спокойный

> Автор темы поднимал вопрос о том, что думать об анонимной статье в интернете


А я полагал, что суть _темы_ не в том, что думать о статье, а что думать по вопросам, в ней поднятым... Упс.

----------


## Юрий К.

> а также тем, кто способен пожертвовать без привязанности, но с верой и радостью собственными телом, детьми, супругами, слугами и имуществом. 
> 
> Глубинный смысл и учение нерождённого следует передавать всем тем, кто выказал признаки отречения от славы и свободы от гордыни, жертвования тела и жизни ради постижения глубинного смысла и ненарушения заповедей.


По поводу ДО как способа сохранения знания Дзогчен в современном мире.

При всем моем уважении (просто как к людям, делающим важное дело) к активным носителям сей школы-традиции не менее активное отвержение мирских ценностей, утверждение не иерархии ценностей, в которую встроены и мирские, но именно отвержение, имхо, выглядит в устах обвешанных современной аппаратурой 20-40 летних мальчиков ДО и МДО (харизматических и не очень), как дешевый эпатаж и пижонство. Имхо, оно не пойдет на пользу ДО, как способу существования знания в современном мире, т.к. мера человеческой ответственности за этот мир не убывает, а только возрастает со временем. Такого не было ни при одном из (исторических) основателей Дзогчен.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Думаю противоречия в ДО снимаются...


Я понял, обретением Радужного тела. 




> Название темы лишь озаглавливает вопрос, поднятный её создателем в первом сообщении, и не является предлогом потрындеть обо всём, что нам ассоциативно кажется близким - особенно если это расходится с правилами форума. Это понятно?


Нет. Мы на *форуме*, я говорю в контексте треда, никакого не оскорбляя.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Так уж повелось, что в Дзогчене, по крайней мере в том, который передает ННР, одно тесно завязано с другим, и вот в каком ключе: если человек чего-то достиг, то тогда чудеса.


Ничего подобного ННР не говорит.
В таком ключе говорил Будда о сиддхах.

----------


## ullu

> Это он заботится о тех, кому лучше отсеяться на старте, а не через 8 лет мечтаний.


Я понимаю,что заботится, но отсеиваться то куда?

----------


## Грег

> Признали-таки.


Радужное тело - результат определённых практик.
Это не самоцель, а результат! Побочный результат.

----------


## Грег

> У меня дискуссия на тему правомочности по отношению к ДО, следующего выражения: "_Нет плохих учеников, есть плохие учителя_". Так что "моя" огульность это ваша эмоциональность. Что касается конкретной критики, то её уже приводил в этом треде Eternal Jew.


Каким бы хорошим не был бы учитель, но если у ученика нет ни желания, ни способностей (хотя бы усидчивости), то ничего с ним этот учитель сделать не сможет.
Разве что посадит его на цепь и насильно его учить будет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Я понял, обретением Радужного тела.


Да не в Радужном теле дело-то. Это не цель. О радужном теле можно вообще забыть и не думать. Оно само придёт тогда, когда наступит его час, или вообще не придёт, если практика будет недостаточной.
Нужно думать о сути учения, пытаться понять о чём речь вообще, а не о радужном теле мечтать

----------


## Грег

> А я полагал, что суть _темы_ не в том, что думать о статье, а что думать по вопросам, в ней поднятым... Упс.


Нет смысла  отвечать человеку на вопросы, на которые у него уже есть ответы.
Ну вот как вам, к примеру.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Да не в Радужном теле дело-то. Это не цель.


А почему не в нем то? Конечная цель Дзогчен - это реализция - это достижение Радужного Тела. Если оно вообще не придет, то какая разница что делать миллионы кальп: пытаться понять о чем речь вообще или крестиком вышивать?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Каким бы хорошим не был бы учитель, но если у ученика нет ни желания, ни способностей (хотя бы усидчивости), то ничего с ним этот учитель сделать не сможет.
> Разве что посадит его на цепь и насильно его учить будет.


Вы недооцениваете педагогические возможности человека как такового. Если у ученика нормально функционирует мозг и он не даун, то говорить о его "свободном выборе" довольно наивно, либо учитель смог найти к такому человеку подход, либо (из-за отсутствия нужного знания и опыта) не смог, вот и всё. ДО это ведь не библиотека, где каждый сидит и читает своё, там люди вроде бы нечто вместе делают, так ведь?



> Да не в Радужном теле дело-то. Это не цель. О радужном теле можно вообще забыть и не думать. Оно само придёт тогда, когда наступит его час, или вообще не придёт, если практика будет недостаточной.
> Нужно думать о сути учения, пытаться понять о чём речь вообще, а не о радужном теле мечтать


Вот видите как всё просто, разве трудно было это объяснить человеку, практиковавшему 8 лет непонятно что?

----------


## Грег

> Конечная цель Дзогчен - это реализция - это достижение Радужного Тела.


Нет. Радужное Тело - всего лишь результат практики Тогел.
Это побочный продукт. И если ставить целью достижение Радужного Тела, то обрести его будет невозможно.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Вот видите как всё просто, разве трудно было это объяснить человеку, практиковавшему 8 лет непонятно что?


Т.е. вы хотите сказать, что именно тому человеку 8 лет подряд вдалбливали в мозги совершенно другое?
А зачем он на ретриты-то ездил? Что, на ретритах учитель говорил ему именно об этом?
Или он просто слушать ничего не хотел окромя своих фантазий?
Он что, вообще не способен освоить то, что говорит учитель?

----------


## Neroli

> Нет. Радужное Тело - всего лишь результат практики Тогел.
> Это побочный продукт. И если ставить целью достижение Радужного Тела, то обрести его будет невозможно.


В Дзогчен есть вариант реализации (освобождения из сансары) без достижения РТ? Я не знала. Можно поподробнее? Цитату, например.

----------


## Иван Ран

То есть, пребывание в ригпа невозможно без имеющегося РТ?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Т.е. вы хотите сказать, что именно тому человеку 8 лет подряд вдалбливали в мозги совершенно другое?
> А зачем он на ретриты-то ездил? Что, на ретритах учитель говорил ему именно об этом?
> Или он просто слушать ничего не хотел окромя своих фантазий?
> Он что, вообще не способен освоить то, что говорит учитель?


Не понял смысла вопроса, я про это и говорю, что способен понимать, но этой способностью неадекватно пользовались те, кто должен учить.

----------


## Neroli

> То есть, пребывание в ригпа невозможно без имеющегося РТ?


Почему?
По-моему РТ - это следствие "хронического"  :Smilie:  пребывания в ригпа, а не наоброт.

----------


## Хайам

> Да не в Радужном теле дело-то. Это не цель.


 Какова цель?

----------


## Иван Ран

> По-моему РТ - это следствие "хронического"  пребывания в ригпа, а не наоброт.


Так вы с Сергеем говорите о цели Дзогчена, цель это пребывание в ригпа, а РТ естественное следствие этого пребывания. Говорите об одном и том же.

----------


## Грег

> Вы недооцениваете педагогические возможности человека как такового. Если у ученика нормально функционирует мозг и он не даун, то говорить о его "свободном выборе" довольно наивно, либо учитель смог найти к такому человеку подход, либо (из-за отсутствия нужного знания и опыта) не смог, вот и всё. 
> ...


Не нужно сравнивать ученика в школе, которого за каждую неудачу родители ремнём по попе "награждают" и взрослого человека, который учится по  собственной воле.
Мотивация совершенно разная.

Скажу за себя - если мне (лично мне) что-то не интересно или не нужно,  ни к какому учителю я не пойду и учится у него не буду, каким бы он чудом педагогики не был.




> ДО это ведь не библиотека, где каждый сидит и читает своё, там люди вроде бы нечто вместе делают, так ведь?


А что такое ДО на ваш взгляд?

----------


## Грег

> Какова цель?


Цель?
Обнаружение собственной природы и нахождение в ней.

----------


## Грег

> Так вы с Сергеем говорите о цели Дзогчена, цель это пребывание в ригпа, а РТ естественное следствие этого пребывания. Говорите об одном и том же.


Не обязательно.
РТ - результат специфической практики, а именно, Тогел.
Пребывание в Ригпа не есть прерогатива практики Тогел.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Не нужно сравнивать ученика в школе, которого за каждую неудачу родители ремнём по попе "награждают" и взрослого человека, который учится по собственной воле.
> Мотивация совершенно разная.


Ага, и уровень учителей и их педагогических возможностей несоизмерим. И совершенно верно, мотивация ученика средней школы не та, что у практика Дзогчен. 



> А что такое ДО на ваш взгляд?


Организация с претензией на обучение достижения истины.

----------


## Грег

> Ага, и уровень учителей и их педагогических возможностей несоизмерим. И совершенно верно, мотивация ученика средней школы не та, что у практика Дзогчен.


Ещё раз повторю - ИМХО, взрослый человек способен учиться тогда, когда понимает, что ему это нужно. Ну или тогда, когда на работе ему, к примеру, говорят - "не получишь сертификат - уволим".
А вот стимул "от нефига делать", как у автора статьи, не поможет ему в освоении Дзогчен, ИМХО.



> Организация с претензией на обучение достижения истины.


Это в уставе ДО это прописано? Или это у вас такое впечатление сложилось? 
Вы были в ДО? Общались с учителями? Общались с учениками?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Ещё раз повторю...


Я понял ваше имхо, не нужно повторять. 




> Вы были в ДО? Общались с учителями? Общались с учениками?


В ДО не был, говорил уже. Некоторых учеников наблюдаю на форуме. 
Вы хотите оспорить мой взгляд на ДО?

----------


## Грег

> В ДО не был, говорил уже. Некоторых учеников наблюдаю на форуме. 
> Вы хотите оспорить мой взгляд на ДО?


В общем-то, ваш взгляд - это ваше дело.  :Smilie: 
Но вот судить о чём-то со стороны дело, ИМХО, неблагодарное.
Побывайте в ДО, поговорите со всеми, а не только с теми, кого встретите.
Побывайте на ретритах учителей, послушайте учителей и попытайтесь понять о чём они говорят.
Вот тогда можно уже будет говорить о каком-либо собственном мнении.
А так... это всё равно что о жизни в Америке, к примеру, судить по заголовкам газет где-нибудь в России или в Северной Корее.  :Wink:

----------


## Иван Ран

Вы перевели разговор в другую, удобную для вас плоскость моего отношения к Дзогчен. Это конечно лучше, чем ещё раз сказать о том, что "дурака" ни один мастер не научит.

----------


## Грег

> Вы перевели разговор в другую, удобную для вас плоскость моего отношения к Дзогчен. Это конечно лучше, чем ещё раз сказать о том, что "дурака" ни один мастер не научит.


В какую плоскость?

ваше отношение к Дзогчен - это ваше личное дело. И ваше право.
Только вы пока его не озвучивали.
Я пока только слышал ваше мнение о ДО. Возможно, я невнимательно читал.


PS. И вообще, для того, чтобы понять Дзогчен, нужно мыслить категориями Дзогчена.
Нужно отойти от прокрустова ложа собственных понятий.
Проблема непонимания (да и не только Дзогчена) лежит в том, что он не вписывается в узкие понятия других учений. Ну вот как, к примеру, с точки зрения Тхеравады кроме ПК не существует больше ничего. Нет записей в ПК - значит, учение ложно.
Или возьмите, как пример, воззрения 4-х основных филосовских школ.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Организация с претензией на обучение достижения истины.


Я вот  призывал господ без традиции перестать измышлять и фантазировать, а прежде изучить тему, в которую они лезут с советами. Хотя все ответы на псевдовопросы лежат максимум в 2-3 кликах в поисковике и + чуть чуть подумать головой. Но поскольку предыдущие призывы нисколько не подействовали, не обижайтесь, придётся провести небольшой разбор полётов.

1. *ДО это никакая не организация обучающая достижению истины.* 

Вот что такое ДО (http://dzogchencommunity.ru/community):
*"Дзогчен Община объединяет всех людей, заинтересованных в практике Дзогчен, и поэтому Община - это место, где люди, разделяющие один и тот же путь к знанию, могут встречаться и обмениваться опытом.

Центры Общины являются местами для практики осознанности, дающими возможность людям сотрудничать друг с другом для духовного обогащения."*

Т.е. это инфраструктура для практики, общения, сохранения и распространения обучающих материалов. Что она с достаточным успехом и исполняет.

Обучением занимается лицо признанное главным наставником - Намкай Норбу Ринпоче и уполномоченные им в рамках СМС ( http://dzogchencommunity.ru/sms ) люди.

В связи с чем ПОВТОРЯЮ заданный ещё в начале вопрос: люди, поспешившие разочароваться - что именно они СДЕЛАЛИ, чтобы обучиться? Какие они прошли курсы СМС в ДО, кому сдавали экзамены, какие и сколько практик они выполнили - прежде чем ожидать каких то результатов? 
У меня есть подозрение, ЧТО НИСКОЛЬКО.
Торчание сколько угодно лет в тусовке никого никогда никуда не продвинет. Никто, включая ННР и уполномоченных им инструкторов НИКОГДА, Иван( для вас особо!!!), НЕ ОБЕЩАЛ, что кого-то будут тащить за руку, уговаривать, возиться и убеждать.
Почему? Потому что ДО "объединяет людей, заинтересованных в практике Дзогчен". Подчеркиваю:
1) Заинтересованных. Т.е. имеющих собственную мотивацию разбираться, добиваться, получать результаты. Не ждущих, что их будут воспитывать, подталкивать под зад.
2) заинтересованных В ПРАКТИКЕ. Не в тусне, не в сбыче инфантильных желаний, не в болтовне, не в амбициях, а в ПРАКТИКЕ.

Таким образом, Иван, с чего вдруг у вас претензии к ДО или к ННР?
Эти претензии только от того, что вы приписываете им функции, которые сами придумали. В соответствии со своими представлениями.

2. Выходит вы, Иван, и прочие граждане с претензиями, хронически не различаете свои представления и действительность - раз. Не хотите ни в чем разобраться - два. И ведомые неосознанными желаниями вылезаете критиковать и поучать международные организации и признанных во всем мире учителей - три.
Это не только глупо выглядит, но ещё и бэд карма.
Я уверен, что вам на это наплевать, но зато бэд карма и плохая способность к пониманию очень сильно влияет на участие в этом форуме. Дзогчен всё таки  :Big Grin:

----------

Aleksey L. (26.11.2008), Lhazin (27.11.2008), Аньезка (26.11.2008), Дмитрий Певко (26.11.2008)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Только вы пока его не озвучивали.


_Организация с претензией на обучение достижения истины._...




> Но вот о ДО высказывались.


...которая на протяжении нескольких лет, не может адекватно решать элементарные противоречия возникающие у некоторых учеников, практикующих учение. 

Ваша позиция: некоторые ученики такие не усидчивые раздолбаи, что ДО не может им ничем помочь.

----------


## Хайам

Главное свое собственное развитие.ДО это что то вроде группы(сообщество,кружок,из животного мира не предлагаю.Думаю понятно...).И само по себе членство   ничего не дает .Просто группа единомышленников,хранящая распространяющая свое учение.

"Я есмь пастырь добрый: пастырь добрый полагает жизнь свою за овец. А наемник, не пастырь, которому овцы не свои, видит приходящего волка, и оставляет овец, и бежит; и волк расхищает овец, и разгоняет их. А наемник бежит, потому что наемник, и нерадит об овцах. Я есмь пастырь добрый; и знаю Моих, и Мои знают Меня. Как Отец знает Меня, [так] и Я знаю Отца; и жизнь Мою полагаю за овец. Есть у Меня и другие овцы, которые не сего двора, и тех надлежит Мне привести: и они услышат голос Мой, и будет одно стадо и один Пастырь.  " (Иоан.10:11-18)(с) 


*Картинка удалена. Хайям, вас опять заносит.
Модератор. Дзогчен*

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Что касается "дураков".
Если дурак будет хотеть перестать быть дураком - научат. Мы все приходим к дхарму в каком то смысле "дураками", со своими дурными представлениями и дурной мотивацией.
Если дурак хочет научиться ПЕРЕСТАТЬ быть дураком, нет ничего невозможного.
Но автор статьи например по-моему личному имху хотел лишь научиться дурачиться поцветастее. Даже будда Шакьямуни не мог никого образумить, если человек сам не хотел.
Это мог только знакомый учитель Ивана Ран.

----------


## Иван Ран

*Samadhi Undercover*, вообще то само наличие "тусовки скучающих" в ДО дискредитирует организацию. 

_
ДО это никакая не организация обучающая достижению истины._ 

_"Дзогчен Община объединяет всех людей, заинтересованных в практике Дзогчен, и поэтому Община - это место, где люди, разделяющие один и тот же путь к знанию, могут встречаться и обмениваться опытом.

Центры Общины являются местами для практики осознанности, дающими возможность людям сотрудничать друг с другом для духовного обогащения."_

Извините, я тупой, вы бы не могли помочь мне уловить разницу между моим взглядом на ДО и вашей цитатой?

----------


## Грег

> _Организация с претензией на обучение достижения истины._...


Это не мнение об учении Дзогчен. Это мнение о некоей конкретной организации.



> ...которая на протяжении нескольких лет, не может адекватно решать элементарные противоречия возникающие у некоторых учеников, практикующих учение.


Это и невозможно. Не каждый закончивший среднюю школу идёт учиться дальше (и способен это делать).
кто-то идёт в ВУЗ, а кто-то не закончив 11 классов - в ПТУ (если они ещё есть).



> Ваша позиция: некоторые ученики такие не усидчивые раздолбаи, что ДО не может им ничем помочь.


Именно!
В буддизме всё просто - не нравится тебе (или не понимаешь) какой-либо конкретный учитель и его методы - идёшь к другому.
Более того, этот же учитель может помочь найти "своего" учителя.
И примеров этому куча - 

Пример 1 - во времена становления Буддизма только Падмасабхава смог усмирить местных охранителей.

Пример 2 - один из первых учителей Миларепы ничему его не смог научить, но послал его к тому, кто смот - Марпе.

и т.д.

----------

Марица (13.06.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Даже будда Шакьямуни не мог никого образумить, если человек сам не хотел.


Что значит не хотел? Не имел знания того, что нужно хотеть. Видя ум данного индивида, Татхагата не может переубедить человека? Какой-то плохой психолог из Шакьямуни у вас получается.

----------


## Грег

> *Samadhi Undercover*, вообще то само наличие "тусовки скучающих" в ДО дискредитирует организацию.


Скажу о себе - само наличие организации мне по-барабану (по большому счёту).
Для меня есть учение и учитель.
А вот ДО - это средство донести учение до учеников. И не следует отождествлять ДО и само учение.

----------

Марица (13.06.2009)

----------


## Грег

> Что значит не хотел? Не имел знания того, что нужно хотеть. Видя ум данного индивида, Татхагата не может переубедить человека? Какой-то плохой психолог из Шакьямуни у вас получается.


Именно!!! Читайте внимательнее буддийские источники.
Если бы в Будды или Бодхисаттвы были в силах вытащить существ из сансары, то они давно бы уже это сделали благодаря своему состраданию.
Но это невозможно, каждый должен сам потрудиться. Татхагата может только указать путь и дать инструкции как по нему пройти, а идти каждый должен сам.

Психолог не лечит человека, психолог помогает человеку разобраться в себе.

----------

Марица (13.06.2009)

----------


## Грег

> Главное свое собственное развитие.ДО это что то вроде группы(сообщество,кружок,из животного мира не предлагаю.Думаю понятно...).И само по себе членство   ничего не дает .Просто группа единомышленников,хранящая распространяющая свое учение.


Да не своё учение, а то, которое даёт учитель. И ему оно тоже не принадлежит.
Дзогчен, он и есть Дзогчен, что  у ННР, что у какого-то другого учителя,  что в Боне
В ДО не требуют соблюдать верность некоему своему направлению - читайте книги других учителей, получайте у них передачи и учения, если вам что-то не хватает у ННР. Сравнивайте то, что говорят все эти учителя и делайте выводы.
Никто этому не мешает и запрещает. Иначе это не было бы учением Дзогчен.

----------

Марица (24.05.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Психолог не лечит человека, психолог помогает человеку разобраться в себе.


Вот именно, помогает разобраться в том, что нужно делать, чтобы человек не занимался ерундой лёжа у психолога на кушетке, мечтая о радужных телах. Психолог не может лечить всех подряд, может только тех кто пришёл к нему на приём, а если психолог уже несколько лет человека принимает, а результат нулевой, опять же приходим к выводу: либо плохой психолог, либо пациент даун (а понять это можно при первой же беседе).

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> *Samadhi Undercover*, вообще то само наличие "тусовки скучающих" в ДО дискредитирует организацию.


Дискредитирует в глазах кого? Высокопарящих критиков со стороны? Возможно. Но не думаю что мнение таких людей важно тем, для кого организация создана - для людей заинтересованных в практике.




> Извините, я тупой, вы бы не могли помочь мне уловить разницу между моим взглядом на ДО и вашей цитатой?


Вот вы как бы прикидываетесь, а меджу тем именно такой способ - задавать конкретные вопросы, опуская "извините" и "тупой" - есть наилучший на этом форуме для людей с неопределенной традицией. Вместо того, чтобы строить предположения и предъявлять претензии.

Мне кажется разница очевидная, достаточно вдуматься в прочитываемые слова. Но разъясняю, раз есть вопрос:
Организация обучающая чему-то
1) организована для проведения обучения - ДО организована для объединения людей такскать по интересу, для совместной деятельности. Совсем не одно и то же.
2) отвечает за качество обучения - ДО не отвечает за качество обучения, потому что не проводит его. За качество обучения отвечает лично ННР и лично уполномоченные им инструкторы, ТОЛЬКО если обучаемое лицо учится, практикует и сдает экзамены. Сданный экзамен - это критерий обученности.

Чья именно степень обученности из тех кто учился, практиковал и сдал экзамены СМС в ДО вас лично, Иван, не устраивает?? Или вы всё-таки говорите общо, как бы ни о чём конкретно, кроме своих предположений? Т.е. огульно.

Возьмем анонимного автора статьи. По его словам он что-то-там практиковал в своих фантазиях и ездил на какие то ретриты. Но никакого подтверждения от лиц, которые могли бы проверить качество его обучения он не получал. 8 лет толокся, но так и не проверил - понимает он вообще что делает, или нет? 
Это говорит только об отсутствии желания проверять. Между тем никто ему желание это воспитать никогда не был обязан.
О чем тогда вообще речь??

----------


## Иван Ран

> Организация обучающая чему-то
> 1) организована для проведения обучения - ДО организована для объединения людей такскать по интересу, для совместной деятельности. Совсем не одно и то же.


Забавно, ДО это просто кружок протибетских фетишистов, которые ничего не практикуют, ничему и не у кого не учатся...




> 2) отвечает за качество обучения - ДО не отвечает за качество обучения, потому что не проводит его. За качество обучения отвечает лично ННР и лично уполномоченные им инструкторы, ТОЛЬКО если обучаемое лицо учится, практикует и сдает экзамены. Сданный экзамен - это критерий обученности.


...но есть некоторые люди, которые что-то практикуют, у кого-то учатся и кому-то сдают экзамены, но вот эти все ученики и инструктора это уже не ДО. 

Видимо я опять плохо понял, ваш плохо сформулированный ответ.

----------


## Иван Ран

> По его словам он что-то-там практиковал в своих фантазиях и ездил на какие то ретриты.


Вы же сами говорили про знакомых вам людей, которые только мечтают понять что же они практикуют, значит единственное отличие нашего героя от них, это не достаток веры?

----------


## Грег

> Вот именно, помогает разобраться в том, что нужно делать, чтобы человек не занимался ерундой лёжа у психолога на кушетке, мечтая о радужных телах. Психолог не может лечить всех подряд, может только тех кто пришёл к нему на приём, а если психолог уже несколько лет человека принимает, а результат нулевой, опять же приходим к выводу: либо плохой психолог, либо пациент даун (а понять это можно при первой же беседе).


Блин... опять 25. ННР не учит ерунде. Нет в его словах того, что выносят люди.
Если человек не способен слушать учителя, то как ему ещё что-либо можно объяснить?
Как назвать такого человека? Глупцом? Дураком? Неспособным?
В Буддийском учении для таких случаев существуют понятия "недостаточно заслуг" и "недостаточно способностей".
Первые накапливаются, вторые развиваются. 

Учитель не панацея, учитель не сделает из тебя просветлённого, если человек этого не понимает, а надеется, что найдёт некоего суперопупенного учителя и он сразу в нирване окажется, то ничего не получится.  :Smilie: . Так не бывает. Читайте внимательно учителей. Они всегда на это обращают внимание.

----------

Марица (13.06.2009)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Видимо я опять плохо понял, ваш плохо сформулированный ответ.


Вы вообще пока плохо что-либо понимаете в данном направлении.
Без обид, но это действительно так. Пока, так на данный момент. До тех пор, пока вы более-менее не разберётесь в сути учения (именно в сути!, а не во внешних проявления)  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Ран

_"Дискредитирует в глазах кого? Высокопарящих критиков со стороны? Возможно. Но не думаю что мнение таких людей важно тем, для кого организация создана - для людей заинтересованных в практике"._

_"Вот вы как бы прикидываетесь, а меджу тем именно такой способ - задавать конкретные вопросы, опуская "извините" и "тупой" - есть наилучший на этом форуме для людей с неопределенной традицией. Вместо того, чтобы строить предположения и предъявлять претензии"._

Бодхичитта у людей, у которых есть запись в профиле, круче, чем у тех, у кого этой записи нет. Правильно?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Вы же сами говорили про знакомых вам людей, которые только мечтают понять что же они практикуют, значит единственное отличие нашего героя от них, это не достаток веры?


Я бы сказал в том, что те люди во-первых хотят понять, а во-вторых трудятся для этого. А ваш герой не хотел и ничего не делал для понимания.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Сообщение удалено модератором. Оффтоп и флуд.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вы вообще пока плохо что-либо понимаете в данном направлении.
> Без обид, но это действительно так. Пока, так на данный момент. До тех пор, пока вы более-менее не разберётесь в сути учения (именно в сути!, а не во внешних проявления)


Никто о сути и не спорит, прочтите предыдущие пару страниц.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Бодхичитта у людей, у которых есть запись в профиле, круче, чем у тех, у кого этой записи нет. Правильно?


А чего вас в бодхичитту то кинуло? Почему про природу будды не вспомнили?
Запись в традиции говорит о том, что человек получил, или получает хотя бы минимальное представление о предмете разговоров от аутентичных наставников. Что у него есть основание для высказываемых мнений.

----------


## Спокойный

> За качество обучения отвечает лично ННР и лично уполномоченные им инструкторы, ТОЛЬКО если обучаемое лицо учится, практикует и сдает экзамены. Сданный экзамен - это критерий обученности.


Дипломы выдают? И что в них пишут?

----------


## Иван Ран

> А чего вас в бодхичитту то кинуло? Почему про природу будды не вспомнили?


Работайте над собой. 




> Запись в традиции говорит о том, что человек получил, или получает хотя бы минимальное представление о предмете разговоров от аутентичных наставников. Что у него есть основание для высказываемых мнений.


Это резонно если предмет разговора - нюансы какого-либо учения.

----------


## Спокойный

> Я бы сказал в том, что те люди во-первых хотят понять, а во-вторых трудятся для этого. А ваш герой не хотел и ничего не делал для понимания.


Сделаем шаг к конкретике. Тут уже задали этот вопрос, и пока по-моему, на него никто не ответил, но сейчас я захотел услышать именно от Вас, в чём же состоит цель Дзогчен?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Дипломы выдают? И что в них пишут?


Обратитесь в ДО по месту жительства с этими вопросами.




> Сделаем шаг к конкретике. Тут уже задали этот вопрос, и пока по-моему, на него никто не ответил, но сейчас я захотел услышать именно от Вас, в чём же состоит цель Дзогчен?


Цель учения Дзогчен - узнавание природы ума. Это приводит к успокоению клеш, познавательных омрачений и прерыванию накопления кармических последствий, что ведет к прекращению текущих страданий, а так же причин для их появления в будущем.

----------

Аньезка (26.11.2008)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Работайте над собой.


Это вы мне сейчас команду даёте или разрешение?




> Это резонно если предмет разговора - нюансы какого-либо учения.


Тема раздела дзогчен - именно нюансы учения Дзогчен. Почитайте правила если сомневаетесь.

----------


## Спокойный

> Цель учения Дзогчен - узнавание природы ума. Это приводит к успокоению клеш, познавательных омрачений и прерыванию накопления кармических последствий, что ведет к прекращению текущих страданий, а так же причин для их появления в будущем.


Это уже всё есть... Пойти, что-ли, инструктором в ДО.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Это уже всё есть... Пойти, что-ли, инструктором в ДО.


Там я слышал карма-йогу ещё сдавать надо и практику. Не только трепаться  :Cool:

----------


## Иван Ран

> Это вы мне сейчас команду даёте или разрешение?


Это пожелание.

----------


## Dondhup

> К слову вспомнилось. Всякие идамы и духи, притягивающие людей в "тибетский" Дзогчен играют с ними же злую шутку. Столько раз наблюдала, когда буддист не может сдержать собственный гнев и действует под его влиянием, объяснение он находит очень простое - это была провокация гьялпо!!! Или "это не я, это мой гневный идам через меня..."
> А чё, удобно.


Неправильные преставления о идамах и своем уме и не к тому приводят.

----------

Марица (13.06.2009)

----------


## Грег

> Сделаем шаг к конкретике. Тут уже задали этот вопрос, и пока по-моему, на него никто не ответил, но сейчас я захотел услышать именно от Вас, в чём же состоит цель Дзогчен?


Познание собственной природы (природы ума, Ригпа, и т.д.) и выход из сансары (точнее, выход за переделы сансары и нирваны)  :Smilie: .
В общем, тоже самое, что и в других буддийских учениях.
Думаю, вам это не подойдёт.  :Smilie:

----------


## Хайам

> Познание собственной природы и выход за переделы сансары


 Вы точно следуете Дзогчену?

----------


## Грег

> Вы точно следуете Дзогчену?


А что вас смутило?  :Smilie: 
Извините, не понял ваш вопрос - вы спрашиваете насколько точно я следую Дзогчену, или, вообще, следую ли я Дзогчену?

(я несколько исправил (уточнил) предыдущий ответ)

----------


## Грег

> Это уже всё есть...


Хвала просветлённым!!!
Ещё один обрёл освобождение!

----------


## Хайам

> А что вас смутило? 
> Извините, не понял ваш вопрос - вы спрашиваете насколько точно я следую Дзогчену, или, вообще, следую ли я Дзогчену?
> 
> (я несколько исправил (уточнил) предыдущий ответ)


 Вы исправили теперь пожалуй, все нормально :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Ничего не понимаю в Дзогчене, и, тем более, в ДО. Но вот насчет радужного тела, мне кажется, как-то многовато ажиотажа. Масса признанных мастеров Дзогчен, как прошлого, так и настоящего, не демонстрировали радужного тела. К примеру, без такового обошлись Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Дильго Кенце Ринпоче... Вряд ли кто-то решится сказать, что это не были реализованные Мастера. Так что, наверное, дело, все-таки, не в спецэффектах.

----------

Ali (22.01.2009), PampKin Head (27.11.2008), Александр С (28.11.2008), Аньезка (27.11.2008), Кунзанг Янгдзом (27.11.2008), Марица (20.02.2009), Тацумоку (27.11.2008)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ничего не понимаю в Дзогчене, и, тем более, в ДО. Но вот насчет радужного тела, мне кажется, как-то многовато ажиотажа. Масса признанных мастеров Дзогчен, как прошлого, так и настоящего, не демонстрировали радужного тела. К примеру, без такового обошлись Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Дильго Кенце Ринпоче... Вряд ли кто-то решится сказать, что это не были реализованные Мастера. Так что, наверное, дело, все-таки, не в спецэффектах.


Я тоже в Дзогчене ничего не понимаю, но где-то читал, что радужное тело сложно достичь практикам, у которых много учеников, так как чем больше учеников, тем больше вероятность, что кто-то нарушит самаю.

----------


## Тацумоку

> ...К примеру, без такового обошлись Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Дильго Кенце Ринпоче...


Лонгченпа...

----------


## Тацумоку

> ...где-то читал, что радужное тело сложно достичь практикам, у которых много учеников, так как чем больше учеников, тем больше вероятность, что кто-то нарушит самаю.


Если не ошибаюсь, то об этом говорится в "Блистательном величии" Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче.

----------


## Грег

> Если не ошибаюсь, то об этом говорится в "Блистательном величии" Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче.


И ННР регулярно об этом говорит.
И ещё о сложности достижения РТ вследствие нарушения самай говорит.

----------


## Маруся

Я читаю-читаю - и тупо не понимаю: О чем тема?
Вкратце мое понимание.
С одной стороны, человеку вроде нравится Дзогчен. С другой стороны он прочитал, что один человек практиковал где-то что-то (то, что он называет Дзогченом) 8 лет и разочаровался, потом стал изучать физику и т.п. и пришел к выводу, что люди, которые видели смерти реализованных мастеров Дзогчен - врут, потому что такого не может быть.
И теперь мы будем обсуждать: верить или не верить? Есть или нет?
Мой Учитель Дзогчен, например, много чего передает. Я не тупо слушаю его, а почти все стараюсь проверять - оказывается: все, что он дает, все, что говорит - все работает! Если при этом он говорит о существовании Радужного тела, то я ему доверяю, потому что такой *мой* опыт - я доверилась ему и еще ни разу об этом не пожалела.
Любые слова, сказанные нами в этом треде - всего лишь слова. Они не могут заменить кому-то личный опыт. Кто-то думал, что практикует Дзогчен, а сам "напоролся" на шарлатана, кто-то думал, что ездить на ретриты и веcти какую-то деятельность в центре - это практика... и т.п. - это личный опыт и переживания каждого. А слова - это всего лишь слова.
Кто-то будет защищать "свое представление о Дзогчене", кто-то ругать "свое представление о Дзогчене" - это всего лишь наши концепции. Зачем они нужны?

----------

Lhazin (27.11.2008), Александр С (21.01.2009), Аньезка (28.11.2008), Иван Денисов (23.01.2009), Игорь Эдвардович (23.04.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (28.11.2008), Марица (20.02.2009)

----------


## Serjio

Вы не должны отказываться ни от одного учения Будды, но вы должны знать, в какой последовательности, в каком порядке их практиковать. Я, например, никогда не выступал против Дзогчен или Махамудры, или Шести Йог Наропы. Я всегда говорил, что это очень хорошие, подлинные учения. Но учения следует практиковать в правильном порядке. Махамудра, Дзогчен и Шесть Йог Наропы подобны крыше. Поэтому я вам и говорю – не надо сразу приделывать крышу. Сначала заложите фундамент, поставьте стены, иначе крыша упадет вам на голову, и вы станете странными. Некоторые люди в Москве утверждают, напр., что они практикуют Дзогчен, и что суть их практики в том, чтобы расслабиться. Они говорят: «Просто расслабься. Просто наблюдай свой ум и пойми, что ты уже Будда». Вот такие учения очень опасны.

Что такое релаксация? Когда орел воспаряет уже высоко в небо, там он может, действительно, расслабиться. Если он, находясь высоко в небе, будет продолжать размахивать крыльями, то это помешает спонтанности его парения. Именно в то время взмахи крыльями являются препятствием, поэтому необходимо просто свободно парить. Тогда он может спонтанно, свободно парить. Точно также, когда вы достигнете высокой реализации, высокого уровня концентрации, то здесь уже нужно пребывать в естественном состоянии ума. Напр., об этом совершенно четко говорится в учениях по Шаматхе. Когда в уме уже не возникают ошибки медитации, и концентрация очень хороша, применять в этот момент противоядие – это препятствие. В это время необходима релаксация. Но здесь имеется в виду определенная ситуация. Итак, в Москве некоторые орлы, распластавшись по земле, говорят, что они спонтанно парят. Т.е., они вообще не летят, а, просто раскинув крылья, лежат на земле. Я этих людей знаю уже восемь лет. И все восемь лет они вот так пролежали и сейчас лежат. Причем, застыли так неподвижно и расслабляются. Это очень грустно. Здесь у них болезнь омрачений в сердце, они ее не лечат, и, тем не менее, говорят, что надо просто расслабиться. 

Релаксация, конечно, это дело хорошее. Но если вы физически больны, даже если это только язва, здесь нужно что? Нужна и релаксация, отдых, нужно и принимать лекарства, соблюдать диету. Все нужно в комплексе. Если я скажу, что у меня язва, и я сейчас расслаблюсь и тем самым вылечусь от язвы, и ничего другого принимать не буду, и буду внушать себе, что у меня язвы нет: «Мое тело по природе чистое. Язвы у меня никакой нет», то это мне не поможет. Буддизм – это наука. В буддизме догм нет: какая причина – такой результат. Итак, я не говорю вам, что я против Дзогчена. Я сам практикую Дзогчен, я много раз получал учение по Дзогчену от Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, и оно было для меня очень полезным. Но вы должны знать последовательность практик, в какой последовательности все практиковать. 

Я говорю не только про Дзогчен. Даже если Махамудру или Шесть Йог Наропы практиковать в неположенное время, то это неправильно. Я не против Махамудры, не против Шести Йог Наропы. Лама Цонкапа говорил то же самое в свое время. Он не выступал против Шести Йог Наропы или Махамудры. Если бы Лама Цонкапа был против Шести Йог Наропы, он бы никогда не написал комментарии на Шесть Йог Наропы. Однако же, он написал очень подробный комментарий на Шесть Йог Наропы. Однако, давая совет своим ученикам, Лама Цонкапа сказал им: «Пока держите тексты учений по Шести Йогам Наропы, Махамудре на алтаре, а занимайтесь практикой развития отречения, бодхичитты и познания Пустоты». 

Вот это очень важно для вас. Как только у вас будут эти Три Основы, все эти практики пойдут у вас очень легко. После развития бодхичитты и после обретения мудрости, постигающей Пустоту, вы сможете по-настоящему расслабиться. 

(c) Геше Тинлей

----------

Alert (25.04.2009), Ali (22.01.2009), Denli (19.05.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (21.05.2009), Вова Л. (21.01.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (21.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> Вы не должны отказываться ни от одного учения Будды, но вы должны знать, в какой последовательности, в каком порядке их практиковать. Я, например, никогда не выступал против Дзогчен или Махамудры, или Шести Йог Наропы. ....
> После развития бодхичитты и после обретения мудрости, постигающей Пустоту, вы сможете по-настоящему расслабиться. 
> 
> (c) Геше Тинлей


Это Вы к чему, достопочтеннейший? В статье-то говорилось совсем о другом.

----------


## Игорь Эдвардович

> Это Вы к чему, достопочтеннейший? В статье-то говорилось совсем о другом.




"Главное устремление сайта – критика учения Дзогчен, тибетского буддизма и религии Бон. Словом, тибетской религиозной культуры вообще. Покорно приносим свои извинения за то, что авторы текста предпочли остаться неназванными. Полагаем, то обстоятельство, что сайт будет читан многими, душевное здоровье которых внушает определённое опасение, может послужить достаточным тому основанием."    






Интересно чего они испугались ? Буддийских фундаменталистов, обвязанных взрывчаткой ?  :Smilie:  по моему этот пасквиль анонимен потому, что существуй обратная связь, не потребовалось бы множества вопросов что бы полностью изобличить лживость, и надуманность истории..  и их ту, или иную заинтересованность в том что бы сеять эту дезу.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (25.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Интересно чего они испугались ? Буддийских фундаменталистов, обвязанных взрывчаткой ?  :Smilie:  по моему этот пасквиль анонимен потому, что существуй обратная связь, не потребовалось бы множества вопросов что бы полностью изобличить лживость, и надуманность истории..  и их ту, или иную заинтересованность в том что бы сеять эту дезу.[/QUOTE]

От Дхармапал не спрячешься  :Smilie:

----------

Naldjorpa (26.04.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (21.05.2009), Игорь Эдвардович (25.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Александр С

Есть тип патологических скептиков. Им не важно, что обличать: гомеопатию, торсионные поля или религию. От здоровых скептиков их отличает прежде всего вопиющая некомпетентность во всех этих вопросах. Кто-то раскрывает жидо-масонский заговор, а эти вот таким способом свое время гробят.

----------

Inbongo (29.04.2009), Naldjorpa (16.05.2009), Марица (01.05.2009), Этэйла (25.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

И даже мысли не допускаю что неправы и это может иметь очень серьезные кармические последствия. Тем более если человек когда то был в общине и получал передачи.

----------

Naldjorpa (26.04.2009), Игорь Эдвардович (30.04.2009), Марица (01.05.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> Ничего не понимаю в Дзогчене, и, тем более, в ДО. Но вот насчет радужного тела, мне кажется, как-то многовато ажиотажа. Масса признанных мастеров Дзогчен, как прошлого, так и настоящего, не демонстрировали радужного тела. К примеру, без такового обошлись Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Дильго Кенце Ринпоче... Вряд ли кто-то решится сказать, что это не были реализованные Мастера. Так что, наверное, дело, все-таки, не в спецэффектах.


Дело в том, что даже если есть переживание ригпа, то реализация радужного тела не всегда возможна. Еще мастера могут выбрать способ умирания. Лонгченпа, например, спросил своих учеников, как ему уйти. Оставить реликвии после себя или реализовать радужное тело. Ученики решили что от реликвий будет больше пользы.

----------

Марица (15.05.2009)

----------


## Александр Кириченко

А мой папа - инопланетянин. Правда, он иногда путается откуда он. То ли с Альфа Центавра, то ли с Проксима созвездия Лебедя. Но разве это важно. Главное что он - действительно инопланятин, ведь он так говорит. Господа, такого рода рассуждения и тезис, что гореть сайтосоздателям в геенне огненной и скрежетать зубами, это что, действительно все аргументы? Или это розыгрыш, шутка юмора? 

По-прежнему с уважением.

----------


## Чженсинь

*Удалено Модератором*

Цитирование источников, относящихся к другим вероучениям в пропагандистских целях, а также ссылки на небуддийские религиозные сайты будут рассматриваться как миссионерская деятельность. Подобные сообщения будут удаляться, участникам будут выноситься предупреждения. 

Участнику Чженсинь первое и последнее предупреждение.

----------


## Вантус

Люди всегда хотят верить. Прекрасно, когда от их веры не зависит чья-либо жизнь. Лично моя - зависела и я был жестоко (даже чрезмерно) жизнью наказан, за то, что полагался на принципиально непроверяемые утверждения. Людям хочется, чтоб их жизнь не проходила напрасно, и придумывают разнообразные оправдания своей бессмысленности.  Иные называют свое развлечение "Дзогчен", иные "ВЛКСМ".

----------

Denli (18.05.2009), Сергей Муай (18.05.2009), Чженсинь (18.05.2009)

----------


## Александр С

> Люди всегда хотят верить. Прекрасно, когда от их веры не зависит чья-либо жизнь. Лично моя - зависела и я был жестоко (даже чрезмерно) жизнью наказан, за то, что полагался на принципиально непроверяемые утверждения. Людям хочется, чтоб их жизнь не проходила напрасно, и придумывают разнообразные оправдания своей бессмысленности.  Иные называют свое развлечение "Дзогчен", иные "ВЛКСМ".


С этим сложно не согласиться. Но, мне кажется, первое помогает осознать всю тупую бессмысленность существования, а второе и ему подобное - чем-то заполнить. Я понял, о чем вы. Плохо, когда учения обретают абсолютную ценность и становятся препятствием. Но это разные вещи. Хорошо, что примеры тому есть.

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Иные называют свое развлечение "Дзогчен", иные "ВЛКСМ".


Ну это уже "кому чему" (С), как говорил Калден Лама  :Smilie: .

----------


## Шавырин

Чем больше организация-тем больше раздор.
Дзогчен люблю искренне!

----------


## Игорь Эдвардович

> А мой папа - инопланетянин. Правда, он иногда путается откуда он. То ли с Альфа Центавра, то ли с Проксима созвездия Лебедя. Но разве это важно. Главное что он - действительно инопланятин, ведь он так говорит. Господа, такого рода рассуждения и тезис, что гореть сайтосоздателям в геенне огненной и скрежетать зубами, это что, действительно все аргументы? Или это розыгрыш, шутка юмора? 
> 
> По-прежнему с уважением.





Вы своей настырностью удивляете, если вам Дзогчен кажется ложным учением, то из этого следует что вы ставите под сомнение весь Буддизм в целом, поскольку Дзогчен не просто часть Буддизма, но его вершина, и об этом Далай Ламой написана отдельная книга  http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3289187/   Ну а раз вы ставите под сомнение Буддизм как таковой, то ваша позиция как атеиста в принципе ясна и не нова. Но причём тут тогда Дзогчен, и какой смысл у вашего поста, чего вы пытаетесь добиться устраивая этот странный  демарш на одну из мировых религий ?

----------

Марица (13.06.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Игорь Эдвардович,

Есть известная история: когда Отар Кушинашвили, папа и предтеча "гламурных подонков Москвы", приехал покорять столицу никому неизвестным и без копейки в кармане, то начал свой путь в шоу-бизнесе с крутого наезда на Аллу Борисовну Пугачёву. Так и прославился.
Потом конечно пришлось поползать перед ней на коленях и поизвиняться, мол, вы же понимаете, чего не сделаешь для славы, вы сама артистка. Но имидж уже прогрохотал, все знают, есть такой Отарик.
Так и здесь. Хочешь недорого прославиться, затей скандал вокруг чего нибудь высокого и известного. В кругах людей недалёких "дзогчен это круто, это круче всего". Почти как Алла Пугачёва. Значит скандалим вокруг него. Ничего личного, шоубизнес есть шоубизнес.

----------

Иван Денисов (18.05.2009)

----------


## Александр С

По-моему, сомневаться в чем-то и критически относится  (не предвзято, а именно критически) - это нормально. Лучше в таких случаях не ссылаться на авторитеты, а приводить аргументы. Иначе это форум Кураева будет. 

Только не надо забывать, что хотя у нас демократия и равенство всех перед всеми, универсальных аргументов не бывает; для разного уровня понимания нужны разные доводы и примеры; и, конечно же, есть случаи когда они не нужны вовсе, т.к. "буддизм как таковой" - это в принципе не для всех, а такие сложные вещи, как дзогчен - тем более. Одно дело - попытаться популярно объяснить сложные вещи, другое - сознательно упрощать их. 

Подобные упрощения преступны и порождают предвзятость. Я не о стиле учителей, естественно, а о тех доморощенных практегах, которые любят "пояснить за дзогчен". Но раз тайное учение дзогчен стало таким досягаемым (не став от этого менее тайным), то имеем, что имеем.

----------

Naldjorpa (19.05.2009), Марица (24.05.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Вот из той же темы:

Беспрецедентный скандал грозит разразиться вокруг легендарного российского музыканта Бориса Гребенщикова. Виновником шумихи является юрист из Тюмени, который потребовал через Генпрокуратуру РФ лишить лидера группы «Аквариум» ордена «За заслуги перед Отечеством». В письме на имя Генпрокурора Юрия Чайки он пишет, что провел анализ текстов господина Гребенщикова и нашел в них признаки преступлений, предусмотренных целым рядом уголовных статей: призывы к употреблению психотропных, наркотических средств, пропаганда алкоголя, содомии, тунеядства, суицида и анархии. 
http://ura.ru/content/tumen/18-05-20...036253631.html

----------


## Игорь Эдвардович

> По-моему, сомневаться в чем-то и критически относится  (не предвзято, а именно критически) - это нормально. Лучше в таких случаях не ссылаться на авторитеты, а приводить аргументы. Иначе это форум Кураева будет. 
> 
> Только не надо забывать, что хотя у нас демократия и равенство всех перед всеми, универсальных аргументов не бывает; для разного уровня понимания нужны разные доводы и примеры; и, конечно же, есть случаи когда они не нужны вовсе, т.к. "буддизм как таковой" - это в принципе не для всех, а такие сложные вещи, как дзогчен - тем более. Одно дело - попытаться популярно объяснить сложные вещи, другое - сознательно упрощать их. 
> 
> Подобные упрощения преступны и порождают предвзятость. Я не о стиле учителей, естественно, а о тех доморощенных практегах, которые любят "пояснить за дзогчен". Но раз тайное учение дзогчен стало таким досягаемым (не став от этого менее тайным), то имеем, что имеем.


Ну, если под "Доморощенными практиками"  :Smilie:  вы имели в виду меня, то хочу заметить что я не доморощенный, а имею передачи от ЧННР, и если вы заметили , в отличии от вас, не пытался здесь никого обличать в бездуховности, и не навешивал никому ярлык "Практега" (так до конца и не понял что вы имели в виду) Что же касаемо "Пояснить За Дзогчен" То видимо вы знаете, что учителя, когда заходит речь о проповеди, всегда уточняют, что нельзя проповедовать Пустоту человеку заведомо критически настроенному, а из "Драгоценного собрания тантрийской этики" следует что это входит в восемнадцать вторичных падений.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Люди всегда хотят верить. Прекрасно, когда от их веры не зависит чья-либо жизнь. ... Иные называют свое развлечение "Дзогчен", иные "ВЛКСМ".


Такие слова свидетельствуют о полном непонимании того, о чем вообще идет речь в Учении. Ну к чему человек приплел какую-то "веру"? Или свой собственный ум он готов уподобить ВЛКСМ? Или считает, что в наличие у него ума следует верить? 

Реальность учения дзогчен - в реальной возможности пребывания в природе изначального ума. Все остальное, по сути, вторично.
Есть ли возможность реализации "радужного тела", нет ли - суть не в этом.
Осознав чудо своего человеческого воплощения, мы неизбежно приходим к необходимости понимания смысла; все попытки избежать постановки этого вопроса рано или поздно приводят к фрустрации. Единтвенный путь к ответу на этот вопрос - в рассмотрении самой существенной нашей особенности, способности мыслить и понимать.
Этому рассмотрению и учит дзогчен, причем напрямую, а не опосредованно, как прочие учения.
В этом его реальность, и этого вполне достаточно.

----------

Ray (13.06.2009), Zodpa Tharchin (20.05.2009), Аким Иваныч (21.05.2009), Александр С (20.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (20.05.2009), Игорь Эдвардович (31.05.2009), куру хунг (21.05.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Реален ли Дзогчен сможет сказать только реализованный мастер Дзогчена. У остальных нет никаких оснований иметь об этом точное мнение.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.05.2009), Иван Ран (21.05.2009), Марица (13.06.2009)

----------


## Александр С

> Ну, если под "Доморощенными практиками"  вы имели в виду меня, то хочу заметить что я не доморощенный, а имею передачи от ЧННР, и если вы заметили , в отличии от вас, не пытался здесь никого обличать в бездуховности, и не навешивал никому ярлык "Практега" (так до конца и не понял что вы имели в виду)


Нет, ни в коем случае не вас (и никого в этой теме). Извините, если так показалось. 




> Что же касаемо "Пояснить За Дзогчен" То видимо вы знаете, что учителя, когда заходит речь о проповеди, всегда уточняют, что нельзя проповедовать Пустоту человеку заведомо критически настроенному, а из "Драгоценного собрания тантрийской этики" следует что это входит в восемнадцать вторичных падений.


Вот это отчасти я как раз и имел в виду. Есть учение, в том виде, в каком его передают учителя, и есть корявые кухонные попытки его объяснения, которые способствуют тому, чтобы "объясняющий" укреплялся в своих заблуждениях, а его оппонент потом долгое время исправлял последствия такого "ликбеза". Либо же начал  испытывать к учению неприязнь.

Что касается критического настроя. Классический пример. Вспомните, как был настроен Манджушримитра, когда отправился к Тонпе Гарабу Дордже. Дело не в критическом отношении, а в способности понять. Однако, мы не гарабы дордже, и вряд ли сможем кого-то переубедить, потому учителя и говорят нам, что это не наша забота в таком случае.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот это отчасти я как раз и имел в виду. Есть учение, в том виде, в каком его передают учителя, и есть корявые кухонные попытки его объяснения, которые способствуют тому, чтобы "объясняющий" укреплялся в своих заблуждениях, а его оппонент потом долгое время исправлял последствия такого "ликбеза". Либо же начал  испытывать к учению неприязнь.
> 
> Что касается критического настроя. Классический пример. Вспомните, как был настроен Манджушримитра, когда отправился к Тонпе Гарабу Дордже. Дело не в критическом отношении, а в способности понять. Однако, мы не гарабы дордже, и вряд ли сможем кого-то переубедить, потому учителя и говорят нам, что это не наша забота в таком случае.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=136

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Вантус,
Если у вас есть вопросы по учению дзогчен - предлагаю задавать их в конструктивной и уважительной форме. Показные богохульцы здесь не котируются и моментально отправляются в бан.
Если вам всё ещё есть что сказать - переформулируйте свою мысль.
Спасибо за быстрое понимание.

----------

Вова Л. (21.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (21.05.2009), Иван Денисов (21.05.2009), Игорь Эдвардович (21.05.2009)

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Вантус,
Глумиться будете вне форума в течении недели. Вас предупреждали. Приятного отдыха.

----------

Игорь Эдвардович (21.05.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ...богохульцы ...


Может, все же "дхармахульцы" или "буддаруги"?

----------


## Aleksey L.

дхарма - сурова.  
солнце - жестоко. 

(традиционное индийское мнение)

----------


## Denli

> Вантус,
> Если у вас есть вопросы по учению дзогчен - предлагаю задавать их в конструктивной и уважительной форме. Показные богохульцы здесь не котируются и моментально отправляются в бан.
> Если вам всё ещё есть что сказать - переформулируйте свою мысль.
> Спасибо за быстрое понимание.


Вантус написал хорошее умное сообщение, но его, конечно, подтерли, как не вписывающееся в строгие рамки цензуры ДО.
Зато не слишком умные хамские злопыхательства отдельных посетителей форума в теме про приезд кармапы продолжают "радовать" глаз. Модераторы, еще раз: очень прошу перестаньте заниматься выборочной модерацией. У членов ДО есть свой форум, где члены ДО могут вести себя так, как им угодно. А здесь ваша однобокая модерация выглядит э... недостойно.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Denli,

1) Вантус был забанен не за ум, а за неуместный ТОН сообщений.
2) Среди модераторов нет членов ДО насколько мне известно. Этот форум не о ДО, так что критиковать эту организацию здесь не будем.
3) Если попробуете продолжить обсуждать решения модераторов здесь, отправитесь вслед за Вантусом.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> Может, все же "дхармахульцы" или "буддаруги"?


Это вы спрОсите Вантуса, когда он вернётся. Это его "традиция"

----------

Сергей Хос (24.05.2009)

----------


## Denli

> 1) Вантус был забанен не за ум, а за неуместный ТОН сообщений.


Вот вам список сообщений в неуместном тоне, которые (не смотря на жалобы) продолжают "радовать" глаз, а их авторов никто в бан не отправляет:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...5&postcount=33
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...1&postcount=29
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...2&postcount=30
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...2&postcount=30





> 2) Среди модераторов нет членов ДО насколько мне известно. Этот форум не о ДО, так что критиковать эту организацию здесь не будем.


Дмитрий Кармапенко.




> 3) Если попробуете продолжить обсуждать решения модераторов здесь, отправитесь вслед за Вантусом.


Воля ваша. Мне все равно. Свое и чужое полностью прекрасно.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> Вот вам список сообщений...


С ними обязательно решит модератор соответствующего раздела, когда будет на форуме. Я правкой в разделах иных чем этот не занимаюсь.




> Дмитрий Кармапенко.


А, ок. В любом случае ваше право сигнализировать о том, что считаете нужным с помощью известной кнопки "Пожаловаться". В тредах не надо флудить. 
И если вы хотите добиваться своего, рекомендую формулировать свои претензии вежливо и обосновывать. Жалобы в форме базарных выкриков вызовут меньше участия у модераторов, даже если вы правы. Например "хам" это ярлык, ваше личное мнение о человеке. Оценка людей, даже если правильная, не является поводом для репрессий.




> Воля ваша. Мне все равно. Свое и чужое полностью прекрасно.


Я рад что вы меня быстро поняли.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (24.05.2009)

----------


## Александр Кириченко

> Сообщение от Сергей Хос 
> 
> Реальность учения дзогчен - в реальной возможности пребывания в природе изначального ума. Все остальное, по сути, вторично.
> Есть ли возможность реализации "радужного тела", нет ли - суть не в этом.


Пожалуйста, поясните Ваше утверждение. Несколько месяцев назад Вы писали, что тело света, питание сущностью элементов и пр. и пр. несомненно существуют. Теперь написали "есть ли, нет ли". То есть "нет". Ваша позиция напомнила мне одну историю. "К Абраму прибегают: Абрам, Абрам, твоя жена изменяет тебе с нашим бухгалтером. С каким бухгалтером, бешено кричит Абрам, хватает что-то тяжелое. Ну, с таким высоким, черным, очкастым. Абрам с облегчением отмахивается: а-а, это не наш бухгалтер..."

Учение -  цельная вещь. Каким образом одна его часть может быть верной, а другая неверной?

Заранее благодарен за ответ.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пожалуйста, поясните Ваше утверждение. ... Теперь написали *"есть ли, нет ли". То есть "нет"*.


Пожалуйста, поясните Ваше утверждение. Почему Вы считаете, что "есть ли, нет ли" значит "нет"?

А в целом, что касается Вашего вопроса, Вам хорошо бы вспомнить, каковы, с т.зр. буддизма, источники достоверного знания. Возможно, тогда Вам удатся понять, что в моих утверждениях нет потиворечия.

----------

Игорь Эдвардович (13.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> ...То видимо вы знаете, что учителя, когда заходит речь о проповеди, всегда уточняют, что нельзя проповедовать Пустоту человеку заведомо критически настроенному...


                 Дзогчен- не Учение о Пустоте. Вернее, не только о ней.  :Wink:

----------


## Игорь Эдвардович

> Дзогчен- не Учение о Пустоте. Вернее, не только о ней.


Я хотел указать на  нецелесообразность самой дискуссии, непонятно зачем это всё ? есть у товарища сомнения, ну так пусть продолжает сомневаться, и не портит нервы себе и другим существам  :Smilie:

----------

Марица (14.06.2009)

----------


## Александр Кириченко

> Сообщение от Игорь Эдвардович
> Вы своей настырностью удивляете, если вам Дзогчен кажется ложным учением, то из этого следует что вы ставите под сомнение весь Буддизм в целом, поскольку Дзогчен не просто часть Буддизма, но его вершина, и об этом Далай Ламой написана отдельная книга http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3289187/ Ну а раз вы ставите под сомнение Буддизм как таковой, то ваша позиция как атеиста в принципе ясна и не нова. Но причём тут тогда Дзогчен, и какой смысл у вашего поста, чего вы пытаетесь добиться устраивая этот странный демарш на одну из мировых религий ?


Дорогие друзья Игорь Эдвардович и Марица!
Спасибо за попытку помочь. Но Вы не поняли моей цели. Я пытаюсь найти аргументы в пользу того, что Дзогчен - не религия. Вы же утверждаете, что Дзогчен - религия, да ещё и оттесняете меня отсюда. Вы дискредитируете учение. Друзья, позвольте напомнить - здесь буддийский форум. Откройте в другом месте тему «Религиозная вера и отсутствие логики как способ познания реальности» и наслаждайтесь там общением. До изнеможения.






> Сообщение от Nirdosh Yogino 
> Реален ли Дзогчен сможет сказать только реализованный мастер Дзогчена. У остальных нет никаких оснований иметь об этом точное мнение.


С Ваших слов эта ситуация напоминает притчу «Новое платье короля» Г.Х.Андерсена. Истинность учения держится на вере. Этак по-Вашему выходит, что Дзогчен - религиозный культ, как и считает Игорь Эдвардович. Надеюсь, что это не так. 






> Сообщение от Сергей Хос
> А в целом, что касается Вашего вопроса, Вам хорошо бы вспомнить, каковы, с т.зр. буддизма, источники достоверного знания. Возможно, тогда Вам удатся понять, что в моих утверждениях нет потиворечия.


Объясните, пожалуйста: тело света, питание сущностью элементов, защитники и пр. и пр. существуют с позиции исключительно только буддийских критериев достоверного знания? Известны и другие методологии. К примеру, научный метод познания. Он недурно показал себя на практике.
Заранее благодарен за ответ.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Объясните, пожалуйста: тело света, питание сущностью элементов, защитники и пр. и пр. существуют с позиции исключительно только буддийских критериев достоверного знания? Известны и другие методологии. К примеру, научный метод познания. Он недурно показал себя на практике.
> Заранее благодарен за ответ.


Так объясняется в буддийских учениях (и то не во всех!). А если в каких-то учениях это не объясняется, то, соответственно, и не существует с позиции этих учений.
А существует ли всё это, вам решать  :Wink: .
Вот в буддийском учении говорится, к примеру, что вообще ничего не существует, как таковое. и?...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> С Ваших слов эта ситуация напоминает притчу «Новое платье короля» Г.Х.Андерсена. Истинность учения держится на вере. Этак по-Вашему выходит, что Дзогчен - религиозный культ, как и считает Игорь Эдвардович. Надеюсь, что это не так.


Это с ваших фантазий так выходит, не надо это приплетать к моим словам. Пока вы сахар не попробуйте вы не узнаете его вкус, и хоть уколдуйтесь над ним с исследовательскими аппаратами.

----------


## Вантус

> Пока вы сахар не попробуйте вы не узнаете его вкус, и хоть уколдуйтесь над ним с исследовательскими аппаратами.


Тем не менее, узнать про вещество, что это сахар, можно и не пробуя его на вкус. Более того, в случае многих веществ гораздо лучше предварительно выяснить, что это за вещество, а потом уже пробовать на вкус.
отмечу, что в принятой в буддизме логике, как и в любой другой, источниками верного познания полагаются лишь непосредственное восприятие либо верное умозаключение. Ничто другое верного познания, по мнению буддистов, дать не может.

----------


## Вантус

> Так объясняется в буддийских учениях (и то не во всех!). А если в каких-то учениях это не объясняется, то, соответственно, и не существует с позиции этих учений.
> А существует ли всё это, вам решать .
> Вот в буддийском учении говорится, к примеру, что вообще ничего не существует, как таковое. и?...


Вот у Вас есть еда. Вы ей можете насытиться. Если же у Вас еды нет, то через некоторое время Вы умрете с голоду, и никакие мировоззренческие позиции Вас не спасут, и плевать на то, что кто-нибудь будет ошибочно полагать, что еда у Вас есть, даже если этот некто будет твердо в этом уверен. Вам не поможет даже то, что Вы сами себя будете уверять в наличии еды.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я пытаюсь найти аргументы в пользу того, что Дзогчен - не религия.


"Само значение тибетского слова Дзогчен — «Великое Совершенство» — подразумевает истинное изначальное состояние каждой личности, а не какую-то трансцендентную реальность"

Так что Дзогчен - не религия и даже не учение. Дзогчен - состояние.

----------


## Вантус

А все методы для обнаружения этого состояния - не Дзогчен?

----------


## Вантус

К тому же, если мы описываем некое состояние и приписываем таковому качества истинного изначального состояния каждой личности, то должно быть некое обоснование того, что мы описали истинное изначальное состояние каждой личности, а не какое-либо бредовое состояние, например, апатико-абулический синдром.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Т.е Вы предлагаете мне за Вас матчасть осваивать?

----------


## Вантус

> Т.е Вы предлагаете мне за Вас матчасть осваивать?


Да ну, что Вы, что Вы... Куда уж мне, малограмотному. Я ведь не зря про апатико-абулический синдром вспомнил.

----------


## Грег

> Тем не менее, узнать про вещество, что это сахар, можно и не пробуя его на вкус.


Угу...  :Smilie:  если мы уже знаем что такое сахар.
но.... тем не менее, вкус мы всё равно не почувствуем

----------

Марица (09.08.2009)

----------


## Вантус

Сахар - это, как широко известно, кристаллы сахарозы C12H22O11. Чтоб знать это, опять же, нет нужды есть сахар.

----------


## Вантус

> "Само значение тибетского слова Дзогчен — «Великое Совершенство» — подразумевает истинное изначальное состояние каждой личности, а не какую-то трансцендентную реальность"
> 
> Так что Дзогчен - не религия и даже не учение. Дзогчен - состояние.


Хочу еще заметить, что истинное изначальное состояние моей личности пребывает со мной с момента рождения, никуда, в общем-то, не терялось и искать его столь же странно, как и покупать снег зимой, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Грег

> Вот у Вас есть еда. Вы ей можете насытиться. Если же у Вас еды нет, то через некоторое время Вы умрете с голоду, и никакие мировоззренческие позиции Вас не спасут, и плевать на то, что кто-нибудь будет ошибочно полагать, что еда у Вас есть, даже если этот некто будет твердо в этом уверен. Вам не поможет даже то, что Вы сами себя будете уверять в наличии еды.


Хм...
у если у меня есть еда, которую едой никто кроме меня не считает. но, тем не менее, я её ем и она мне жить помогает???

----------


## Грег

> Хочу еще заметить, что истинное изначальное состояние моей личности пребывает со мной с момента рождения, никуда, в общем-то, не терялось и искать его столь же странно, как и покупать снег зимой, на мой взгляд.


И что теперь?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Хочу еще заметить, что истинное изначальное состояние моей личности пребывает со мной с момента рождения, никуда, в общем-то, не терялось и искать его столь же странно, как и покупать снег зимой, на мой взгляд.


Так кто ж спорит-то? Это аксиома. И незнание ее указывает еще раз на незнание Вами этой самой матчасти. Такштаааа....

----------


## Грег

> А все методы для обнаружения этого состояния - не Дзогчен?


Вот тут уже нужно сравнивать результаты этих методов.
Если с помощью этих методов достигается одно и то же состояние, и одно из них зовётся "Дзогчен", то и второе соответственно тоже...
Если нет, то соответственно - не...  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

> Хм...
> у если у меня есть еда, которую едой никто кроме меня не считает. но, тем не менее, я её ем и она мне жить помогает???


Если эта Ваша еда содержит минимальный набор белков, жиров и углеводов, то она, очевидно, еда с общепринятой и моей личной точки зрения и эта еда помогает Вам жить, а люди лишь полагают эту еду неподходящей по эстетическим качествам. В противном случае - нет.

----------


## Sforza

> Тем не менее, узнать про вещество, что это сахар, можно и не пробуя его на вкус. Более того, в случае многих веществ гораздо лучше предварительно выяснить, что это за вещество, а потом уже пробовать на вкус.
> отмечу, что в принятой в буддизме логике, как и в любой другой, источниками верного познания полагаются лишь непосредственное восприятие либо верное умозаключение. Ничто другое верного познания, по мнению буддистов, дать не может.


Я чего-то не могу понять,а где здесь противоречие со словами Nirdosh Yogino? :Confused: Он вроде как и говорит  о непосредственном восприятии.





> Сахар - это, как широко известно, кристаллы сахарозы C12H22O11. Чтоб знать это, опять же, нет нужды есть сахар.


А Дзогчен-это,как широко известно,непостепенный путь реализации состояния Будды.Чтоб знать это,опять же,нет нужды получать прямое введение.......Что-нибудь изменилось? :Smilie:

----------

Марица (09.08.2009)

----------


## Грег

> Сахар - это, как широко известно, кристаллы сахарозы C12H22O11. Чтоб знать это, опять же, нет нужды есть сахар.


Вы не поняли. У вас уже есть формула. Попробуйте теперь объяснить тому, у кого этой формулы ещё нет.
НО!!!... вкуса вы этой формулой всё равно не ощутите  :Wink:

----------

Марица (09.08.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> Я чего-то не могу понять,а где здесь противоречие со словами А.Тараненко?Он вроде как и говорит  о непосредственном восприятии.


И каким же органом чувств это непосредственно воспринимается?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я чего-то не могу понять,а где здесь противоречие со словами А.Тараненко?Он вроде как и говорит  о непосредственном восприятии.


Это был Грег.  :Smilie:  Но это не суть важно

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Сахар - это, как широко известно, кристаллы сахарозы C12H22O11. Чтоб знать это, опять же, нет нужды есть сахар.


Широко известно, что папайя на вкус сладкая. Скажите пожалуйста, какой на вкус папайя салат?  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> И каким же органом чувств это непосредственно воспринимается?


слухом?  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

> Широко известно, что папайя на вкус сладкая. Скажите пожалуйста, какой на вкус папайя салат?


Не ел. Но если выяснить, какие вещества входят в состав папайи и как они изменяются при приготовлении салата (окисляются, вероятно), то можно узнать, на какие вкусовые рецепторы они воздействуют.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%D0%BA%D1%83%D1%81



> Сладость обычно ассоциируется с присутствием сахаров, но то же ощущение возникает от глицерина, некоторых белковых веществ, аминокислот. Одним из химических носителей «сладкого» являются гидроксо-группы в больших органических молекулах — сахара, а также полиолы — сорбит, ксилит. Детекторы сладкого — G-протеины, расположенные во вкусовых почках.

----------


## Вантус

> слухом?


Прочитайте, что, согласно Абхидхарме, может воспринимать слух. Не поверите, но он воспринимает только звуки. И все.

----------


## Грег

> И каким же органом чувств это непосредственно воспринимается?


Интересно, а какким органом чувств воспринимаетя, любовь, к примеру, или отвращение...? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грег

> Прочитайте, что, согласно Абхидхарме, может воспринимать слух. Не поверите, но он воспринимает только звуки. И все.


шутил я.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sforza

> И каким же органом чувств это непосредственно воспринимается?


Тем же непостредственно,чем и Вы воспринимаете"кристаллы сахарозы C12H22O11"-сознанием. :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

А никаким....

----------


## Грег

> А ....


Никаким? Это каким?

----------


## Грег

> Сладость обычно ассоциируется с присутствием сахаров, но то же ощущение возникает от глицерина, некоторых белковых веществ, аминокислот. Одним из химических носителей «сладкого» являются гидроксо-группы в больших органических молекулах — сахара, а также полиолы — сорбит, ксилит. Детекторы сладкого — G-протеины, расположенные во вкусовых почках.


Речь-то не об этом.
Если человек никогда не пробовал вкус сладкого, то никогда и не узнает его вкус, пока не попробует.
И хоть ты обпишись формулами и теориями о том, какие именно рецепторы воспринимают сладость.  :Smilie:

----------

Марица (09.08.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не ел. Но если выяснить, какие вещества входят в состав папайи и как они изменяются при приготовлении салата (окисляются, вероятно), то можно узнать, на какие вкусовые рецепторы они воздействуют.


Если я скажу, что он соленый, то он будет соленый как вобла, или как соленый огурец? Может соленый, как морковка по-корейски? Вот подскажите, как Вам передать замечательный вкус папайя-салата?  :Cool:

----------


## Грег

> Хочу еще заметить, что истинное изначальное состояние моей личности пребывает со мной с момента рождения, никуда, в общем-то, не терялось и искать его столь же странно, как и покупать снег зимой, на мой взгляд.


Личность  - это что?

----------


## Sforza

> Не ел. Но если выяснить, какие вещества входят в состав папайи и как они изменяются при приготовлении салата (окисляются, вероятно), то можно узнать, на какие вкусовые рецепторы они воздействуют.


Вы,кстати,в курсе,что под воздействием ЛСД(вещества _изменяющего сознание_)вкусовые ощущения могут резко меняться?Т.е. солёное может казаться сладким,а кислое,например,острым.И плевать такому вот изменённому сознанию на то,какие вещества входят в состав папайи,что там окисляется и на что воздействует. :Smilie:

----------

Naldjorpa (10.08.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Личность  - это что?


Это маска (персона), которую некто надевает, когда "выходит" в социум.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы,кстати,в курсе,что под воздействием ЛСД(вещества _изменяющего сознание_)вкусовые ощущения могут резко меняться?


Более того, вкус вина и вина на которое была начитана, например, мантра Ваджрных Доспехов, 2 большие разницы.  :Smilie:  причем предполагаю, что формула остается неизменной.

Но что-то мы от Дзогчена и Учения Дзогчен удалились.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sforza

> Более того, вкус вина и вина на которое была начитана, например, мантра Ваджрных Доспехов, 2 большие разницы.  причем предполагаю, что формула остается неизменной.
> 
> Но что-то мы от Дзогчена и Учения Дзогчен удалились.


Да нет.Никуда мы от Дзогчен не удалялись.Куда ж от него удалишься? :Smilie: 
Это вот Вантус куда-то удалился. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
А на вещества изменяющие сознание обещаю больше не ссылаться,а то меня тут,поди наверное,за норкомана  какого держат. :Smilie: ..А я очень даже положительный, не курю,не приемлю алкоголь,и периодически перевожу старушек через дорогу  . :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А на вещества изменяющие сознание обещаю больше не ссылаться,а то меня тут,поди наверное,за норкомана  какого держат...А я очень даже положительный, не курю,не приемлю алкоголь,и периодически перевожу старушек через дорогу  .


Ну некоторые махасиддхи в молодости не то что бабушек не переводили через дорогу, но и грабежом пробавлялись. Так что не комплексуйте. Не дзогченоидально это.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Это маска (персона), которую некто надевает, когда "выходит" в социум.


Вантус говорит, что она у него уже при рождении была.

----------


## Грег

> Ну некоторые махасиддхи в молодости не то что бабушек не переводили через дорогу, но и грабежом пробавлялись...


ну... гордиться-то тут нечем...

----------


## Sforza

> Не дзогченоидально это.


Да я и не дзогченоид вовсе. :Smilie: Мне бы предварительные практики выполнить для начала(хотя бы разок).О Дзогчен я даже и не помышляю. :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> ну... гордиться-то тут нечем...


Да кто ж гордится-то? Даже если радужное тело реализуешь, то чем гордиться?

----------


## Aion

> Вантус говорит, что она у него уже при рождении была.


Дык, она у всех уже при рождении присутствует.   Вместерождённое неведение  называется...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да я и не дзогченоид вовсе.Мне бы предварительные практики выполнить для начала(хотя бы разок).О Дзогчен я даже и не помышляю.


Блин, ну сколько ж можно объяснять, что Дзогчен - это Ваше изначальное состояние. Так что...

----------

Sforza (09.08.2009)

----------


## Sforza

> Блин, ну сколько ж можно объяснять, что Дзогчен - это Ваше изначальное состояние. Так что...


Да?..Вам хорошо,Вы хоть понимаете.А мне бы с предварительными  разобраться. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Сахар - это, как широко известно, кристаллы сахарозы C12H22O11. Чтоб знать это, опять же, нет нужды есть сахар.


Читать и понимать прочитанное учат в начальных классах школы(учили по-крайней мере). Чтобы узнать вкус, а не чтобы узнать, что это сахар.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да?..Вам хорошо


 :Smilie:  Да всем нам, обусловленным, хреноватенько. Не переживайте.  :Smilie:  Успехов Вам с предварительными. Только не сильно на них задерживайтесь. Еще просветлеть надо успеть.  :Smilie:

----------


## Марица

> Дорогие друзья Игорь Эдвардович и Марица!
> Спасибо за попытку помочь. Но Вы не поняли моей цели. Я пытаюсь найти аргументы в пользу того, что Дзогчен - не религия. Вы же утверждаете, что Дзогчен - религия, да ещё и оттесняете меня отсюда. Вы дискредитируете учение. Друзья, позвольте напомнить - здесь буддийский форум. Откройте в другом месте тему «Религиозная вера и отсутствие логики как способ познания реальности» и наслаждайтесь там общением. До изнеможения.
> .


            Насколько я понимаю, Ваше долгое отсутствие на форуме объясняется глубоким  анализом моей невзначай тут брошенной (заметьте, -единственной) фразы на странице 44.

Польстило. Можете продолжать приписывать мне милые глупости, мсье тролль. :Kiss:

----------


## Александр Кириченко

Прошу великодушно простить меня, был занят, недосуг было написать ответ.

Моё предложение попытаться применить научную методологию к теме обсуждения отклика не нашло. Насколько мне удалось понять, большинство ответивших полагает, что этот метод к Дзогчену неприменим, так как главное орудие познания - непосредственное восприятие. Но господа, как минимум это неблагодарно! Без научной методологии человечество сидело бы сейчас вокруг костра, облизывая камни в попытке понять, чем они отличаются друг от друга в непосредственном ощущении. И вряд ли выжило бы. Хорошо, раз уж наука Вам не по вкусу, отодвинем её в сторону. Обратимся к непосредственным переживаниям.

 В связи с этим у меня есть вопрос: делается ли различие в буддийской философии между галлюцинацией и обычным восприятием? Существует ли вообще в буддийской методологии познания понятие галлюцинации?

Вопрос этот вовсе не праздный. Мне приходилось беседовать с человеком, которому по его утверждениям Иисус Христос лично(sic!) показывал устройство рая и ада в течение 15 дней. Он так вдохновенно и убедительно об этом рассказывает, что возле него начала образовываться группа последователей. С точки зрения буддийской философии этот человек действительно видел рай и ад и находится в приятельских отношениях с Иисусом Христом?

Заранее благодарен за ответы.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Но господа, как минимум это неблагодарно!


 Может и неблагодарно, зато разумно, так как глупо мерять пройденые метры вольтметром.

----------


## Zom

> В связи с этим у меня есть вопрос: делается ли различие в буддийской философии между галлюцинацией и обычным восприятием? Существует ли вообще в буддийской методологии познания понятие галлюцинации?


Делается конечно.
Есть искажённое восприятие (то есть когда человек смотрит исходя из злобы-жажды-невежества и не видит 3 характеристик бытия - страдания-непостоянства-безличности), а есть чистое восприятие, когда он видит это.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Существует ли вообще в буддийской методологии познания понятие галлюцинации?


Конечно есть, это же основа основ Буддизма, что абсолютно всё одна большая галлюцинация :Smilie:

----------

Александр С (31.10.2009), Марица (03.11.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Конечно есть, это же основа основ Буддизма, что абсолютно всё одна большая галлюцинация


Не успел.  :Smilie: )))))

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> большинство ответивших полагает, что этот метод к Дзогчену неприменим, так как главное орудие познания - непосредственное восприятие.


Ну, так скажем, не восприятие, а переживание. Вообще данный панегирик мне напомнил радостный рассказ одной из моих знакомых, как хакеры сновидений проанализировали тысячи снов и долго творческим коллективом создавали карту сновидений. где и кто когда куда попадал, как оно соотносится, где находится... Слушал я ее слушал, потом с вопросом "А нафига?" дал ей полистать Джамгона Конгтрула "Мирриады миров", где все это уже давным давно четко изложено, с причинами, следствиями и ты ды и ты пы.

И всех танцев у костра. Штука в том, что аналитический подход к бесконечному проявлению явлений из Сияющей Пустоты сродни попытке систематизировать песчинки на пляже.

----------


## Вангдраг

В чем собственно проблема?
Есть реальные Мастера Дзогчен,есть оригинальные тексты,есть методы-практики
Кому и что доказывать?
Вы сами ,Александр,были на передачах.

----------


## Александр Кириченко

Да, господа, вот ещё что. Прошу Вас, попытайтесь ответить на вопрос, заданный в сообщении №1. Ответа вот уже год как нет. Только уклоны, нырки, какие-то странные выпрыгивания за канаты ринга. Не умеете или боитесь боксировать – не лезьте на ринг. Как минимум над Вами посмеются или освищут. Не знаете ответа на вопрос – промолчите или скажите: не знаю; не понимаю; мне тибетский лама на ретрите так рассказал, я повторяю. 

Бросьте важно раздувать щёки, рассказывать об изначальном состоянии, обижаться или давить зевок, изображая байроническую скуку.

Судя по обильному цитированию, многие здесь почитают г-на В.О.Пелевина столпом русского буддизма. Так и тому уже смешно. Несомненно, ему приходилось читать подобный гармидор. Вот, извольте, цитата из романа «Т»: «Соловьёв предсказал тибетскому буддизму самое широкое распространение, потому что эта система взглядов уже через два сеанса даёт возможность любому конторскому служащему называть всех остальных людей клоунами». И пр. и пр. 

Остаюсь в надежде на разумные ответы.

----------

Гьялцен (02.11.2009), Чженсинь (02.11.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Прошу Вас, попытайтесь ответить на вопрос, заданный в сообщении №1. Ответа вот уже год как нет.


Это потому, что вопроса как такового нет. То, что Дзогчен - небуддизм, по-моему, известно всем. В чём вопрос-то?

----------

Сергей А (01.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Хотелось бы понять: какой вопрос задан в посте 1?

По поводу же "буддизм, не буддизм" - это к детям выпускной группы детского сада.

----------

Александр С (01.11.2009), куру хунг (02.11.2009)

----------


## Aion

> По поводу же "буддизм, не буддизм" - это к детям выпускной группы детского сада.


Неа, к модераторам БФ.)))

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...Дзогчен - небуддизм...


Почему?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

По-моему прикрывать надо как тему так и товарища топикстартера, так как как-то не вяжется, что уже вписал себе в традицию Дзогчен и просит какие-то ответы о реальности. Ну и заявы про ринг как-то ни о чем.

----------


## ullu

> Это потому, что вопроса как такового нет. То, что Дзогчен - небуддизм, по-моему, известно всем. В чём вопрос-то?


Там вопрос такой - объясняется ли реализация тела света с позиций современной физики.

Автор статьи утверждает, что поскольку современная физика не в состоянии объяснить этот феномен, то его существовать не может на самом деле.
И вообще он против, потому что 8 лет гремел в колокольчик , а тела света так и не реализовал. 
( пингвинов не существует потому что я против них и ещё 8 лет стучал ложкой по кастрюле, но их так и не увидел, и ещё в книжке про строительство гидроэлектростанций про них ничего не написано )

Поскольку автор статьи явно не дружит с логикой, то говорить тут действительно не о чем.
То, что топикастер не замечает , что автор статьи не дружит не только с логикой, но и с мозгом,  скорее всего объясняется тем, что автор статьи привел много-много терминов в своей статье, чем создал ореол якобы знания чего-то там, хотя на самом деле несет от начала до конца несусветную чушь, пытаясь изучать пингвинов по каталогу квелли или справочнику по высшей математике.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (03.11.2009), Александр С (01.11.2009), Вангдраг (01.11.2009), куру хунг (02.11.2009)

----------


## Denli

> То, что Дзогчен - небуддизм, по-моему, известно всем. В чём вопрос-то?


Ну вы за весь Дзогчен не говорите. Хвала Победоносному, у Дзогчен-общины еще нет копирайта на _весь_ Дзогчен: кроме нее есть и _традиционный_ ньингмапинский Дзогчен.

----------

Гьялцен (02.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> ... кроме нее есть и нормальный ньингмапинский Дзогчен.


А что такое "нормальный Дзогчен"?
И чем он отличается от других Дзогченов, если не секрет?
А "ненормальные Дзогчены" есть?

----------


## Aion

> Почему?


Так уж получилось, что Шенраб Мивоче жил до Будды Шакьямуни.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (02.11.2009)

----------


## Denli

Сорри. Не так выразился: _традиционный_.

----------


## Aion

> Ну вы за весь Дзогчен не говорите. Хвала Победоносному, у Дзогчен-общины еще нет копирайта на _весь_ Дзогчен: кроме нее есть и нормальный ньингмапинский Дзогчен.


Хвала Победоносным, -изм ничего никогда не значил, не значит, и не будет значить...

----------


## Грег

> Сорри. Не так выразился: _традиционный_.


А что такое "традиционный Дзогчен"?
И чем он отличается от других Дзогченов, если не секрет?
А "нетрадиционные Дзогчены" есть?

----------


## Александр С

> Так уж получилось, что Шенраб Мивоче жил до Будды Шакьямуни.


_
В мире людей_ есть несколько линий передачи дзогчен (взаимно признающие легитимность друг друга) - это линии, идущие от Шенраба Мивоче и линия, идущая от Гараба Дордже.

----------


## Aion

> _
> В мире людей_ есть несколько линий передачи дзогчен (взаимно признающие легитимность друг друга) - это линии, идущие от Шенраба Мивоче и линия, идущая от Гараба Дордже.


Ну и что? Речь же о Дзогчен идёт, а не о линиях.

----------


## Александр С

> Ну вы за весь Дзогчен не говорите. Хвала Победоносному, у Дзогчен-общины еще нет копирайта на _весь_ Дзогчен: кроме нее есть и _традиционный_ ньингмапинский Дзогчен.





> А что такое "традиционный Дзогчен"?
> И чем он отличается от других Дзогченов, если не секрет?
> А "нетрадиционные Дзогчены" есть?


В "не традиционном" стиле дзогчен преподают всего два человека. Это Намкай Норбу Ринпоче и Тендзин Вангьял Ринпоче. И никто (из тех, кто компетентен в этом вопросе) не сомневается в их реализации и в пользе того, что они делают. 

Если кому-то (мне, например) не удается подойти к сути без подготовки, то в рамках различных традиций есть не специфические для дзогчен методы этой подготовки. В дзогчен эти методы свои, но требуют определенных способностей. В этом отношении, дзогчен самостоятелен и не зависит ни от бон, ни от нингма, ни от чего-то еще.

Уровень способностей же определяет учитель. Учитель может придавать традиционности большее или меньшее значение. Подача того или другого учителя не может быть лишена смысла. Не принимаете - отложите, не терзайте себя сомнениями на предмет того, что пока не удается понять, вернитесь к этому, накопив некоторый опыт. Поэтому, можно говорить о том, что традиционно учение о дзогчен включается в различные буддийские системы, а не о том, что есть некая "традиционная форма" естественного состояния.

Здание стоит. А вы либо можете забраться на его крышу, либо не можете.




> Ну и что? Речь же о Дзогчен идёт, а не о линиях.


Дзогчен - это ваше естественное состояние. В нем нет никаких линий, да и обсуждать особо нечего. Понятно, что мы не об этом говорим.

----------

Артем Тараненко (02.11.2009), Вангдраг (01.11.2009), Дмитрий Певко (02.11.2009), куру хунг (02.11.2009), Марица (03.11.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (04.11.2009), Сергей А (02.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> В "не традиционном" стиле дзогчен преподают всего два человека. Это Намкай Норбу Ринпоче и Тендзин Вангьял Ринпоче. И никто (из тех, кто компетентен в этом вопросе) не сомневается в их реализации и в пользе того, что они делают. 
> ...


Хм... А что, кто-то из здесь присутствующих жил в Тибете во времена передачи "традиционного Дзогчен" и знает как там всё традиционно происходило?

----------


## Александр С

> Хм... А что, кто-то из здесь присутствующих жил в Тибете во времена передачи "традиционного Дзогчен" и знает как там всё происходило?


..."кто компетентен в этом вопросе". Во времена Будды тоже никто не жил. 

Вообще же, Тибет - это пример интеграции дзогчен в монастырскую систему, и когда дзогчен в Тибете появился, там тоже мало кто знал, "как все происходило". Происходит все здесь и сейчас. И любою информацию мы интерпретируем созвучно тем обстоятельствам, в которых находимся.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (04.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> ..."кто компетентен в этом вопросе". Во времена Будды тоже никто не жил.


А кто компетентен в этом вопросе?



> Вообще же, Тибет - это пример интеграции дзогчен в монастырскую систему, и когда дзогчен в Тибете появился, там тоже мало кто знал, "как все происходило".


Т.е. если Дзогчен интегрирован в монастырскую систему, то это "традиционный Дзогчен", а всё остальное нетрадиционный?



> Происходит все здесь и сейчас. И любою информацию мы интерпретируем созвучно тем обстоятельствам, в которых находимся.


Хм... Если всё происходит здесь и сейчас, то что же считать традиционным?

----------


## Александр С

> А кто компетентен в этом вопросе?
> 
> Т.е. если Дзогчен интегрирован в монастырскую систему, то это "традиционный Дзогчен", а всё остальное нетрадиционный?
> 
> Хм... Если всё происходит здесь и сейчас, то что же считать традиционным?


Я путано написал, похоже.

Я хотел сказать, что дзогчен традиционен сам по себе. Но, поскольку, сложилось так, что он стал частью тибетского буддизма, дзогчен преподносится вместе с ее спецификой. Учителя дзогчен (кто, собственно, и компетентен в этом вопросе) как правило ("как правило" потому, что были и такие, как Чангчуб Дорже, например) получали свое образование в рамках традиционной для тибетского буддизма монастырской системе. И преподают дзогчен так, как учились сами. 

Однако, вне этой системы, дзогчен не теряет своей аутентичности и традиционности. И очень хорошо, что находятся учителя, способные давать дзогчен as is. Другое дело, что их, как я уже сказал, не так много. Соответственно, для кого-то учение станет доступнее и понятнее в его исторически сложившейся форме - как часть тибетского буддизма. 

Я не говорю, что какой-то вариант в любом случае плох, а какой-то универсально хорош.

----------

куру хунг (02.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я хотел сказать, что дзогчен традиционен сам по себе. Но, поскольку, сложилось так, что он стал частью тибетского буддизма, дзогчен преподносится вместе с ее спецификой. Учителя дзогчен (кто, собственно, и компетентен в этом вопросе) как правило ("как правило" потому, что были и такие, как Чангчуб Дорже, например) получали свое образование в рамках традиционной для тибетского буддизма монастырской системе. И преподают дзогчен так, как учились сами. 
> ...


Всё-таки я не понял, что именно считается "традиционным"?
"Традиционный Дзогчен" - это только то, что было интегрировано в монастырскую систему?

А передача Гарабом Дорже Манджушримитре - это, выходит, "нетрадиционный Дзогчен"?
И "традиционный Дзогчен", интегрированный в монастырскую систему - это более позднее "изобретение"?

----------


## Александр С

> Всё-таки я не понял, что именно считается "традиционным"?
> "Традиционный Дзогчен" - это только то, что было интегрировано в монастырскую систему?


И "тот" и "другой" дзогчен традиционен. Единственное, что один способ обучения более распространен, другой менее. Мое сообщение было ответом Denli, который считает, что в ДО дзогчен не традиционный. 




> И "традиционный Дзогчен", интегрированный в монастырскую систему - это более позднее "изобретение"?


Да, конечно же, это появилось позже. Но я не придаю этому никакого негативного оттенка. Точно так же, как сегодня появилась ДО, или, например, шедра Патрула Ринпоче. 

Я, наоборот, хочу сказать, что метод обучения, связанный с дзогчен достаточно гибок, чтобы сохранять суть (сущностность) в любом случае при условии чистоты линии передачи.

----------


## Грег

> И "тот" и "другой" дзогчен традиционен. Единственное, что один способ обучения более распространен, другой менее. Мое сообщение было ответом Denli, который считает, что в ДО дзогчен не традиционный.


Не.  :Smilie:  Ваше сообщение было ответом мне.
А вот я уже это у Denli спрашивал.

Ок. Дождёмся ответа Denli.

----------


## Вантус

> То, что топикастер не замечает , что автор статьи не дружит не только с логикой, но и с мозгом,  скорее всего объясняется тем, что автор статьи привел много-много терминов в своей статье, чем создал ореол якобы знания чего-то там, хотя на самом деле несет от начала до конца несусветную чушь, пытаясь изучать пингвинов по каталогу квелли или справочнику по высшей математике.


Какое-то бездоказательное утверждение. Проблема в том, что реализация тела света не то, чтоб необъяснима, а просто нигде достоверно не зафиксирована, является предметом веры, а не научного знания. Причем, если допустить существование данного явления, то это допущение будет входить в противоречие со многими проверяемыми достоверно фиксированными явлениями утверждениями. Вот и все, что в той статье имелось в виду. 
Иначе говоря, даже сложные утверждения из физики легко проверяемы, тогда как даже элементарные утверждения о теле света практически непроверяемы. Верить же, что кто-то видел когда-то тело света, особых оснований у меня, например, не больше, чем верить в воскресение Иисуса Христа или в ведьм летающих на метлах - данные события тоже кто-то когда-то видел, а некоторые - видят и поныне.

----------

Чженсинь (04.11.2009)

----------


## Karadur

> Иначе говоря, даже сложные утверждения из физики легко проверяемы,


Попробуйте легко проверить данные о распределении температуры реликтового излучения: дорогостоящие аппараты, годы исследований и даже после этого - неоднозначные интерпретации. А данные имеют ключевое значение для теории возникновения вселенной.
Или легко проверьте теоретические предсказания о массе бозона Хиггса (см. Большой Адронный Коллайдер).




> тогда как даже элементарные утверждения о теле света практически непроверяемы.


Практически можно попробовать самому достичь тела света.
Однако и здесь тоже много неопределённости.
Я к тому, что если вы что-то не воспринимаете непосредственно, то логика работает далеко не всегда, иногда приходится верить или гадать (т.е. давать вероятностные оценки истинности).

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну вы за весь Дзогчен не говорите. Хвала Победоносному, у Дзогчен-общины еще нет копирайта на _весь_ Дзогчен: кроме нее есть и _традиционный_ ньингмапинский Дзогчен.


Вот тут-то мы Вас, батенька и подправим. Дзогчен - это состояние. А состояние не может быть ни буддистским, ни христианским ни каким-либо еще.  :Smilie:  Оно внесектарно, равно как и учение о нем, если Вы об этом. Хотя, конечно, как правильно говорит ЧННР, гуру-йогу с Христом делать будет сложновато.  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (02.11.2009), Александр С (02.11.2009), куру хунг (02.11.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Проблема в том, что реализация тела света не то, чтоб необъяснима, а просто нигде достоверно не зафиксирована, является предметом веры, а не научного знания.


Непонятно почему предмет веры является проблемой.
Непонятно почему что-то должно быть предметом научного знания для того что бы существовать.
Непонятно почему научные критерии достоверности объективно превосходят критерий достоверности авторитетный источник.




> Причем, если допустить существование данного явления, то это допущение будет входить в противоречие со многими проверяемыми достоверно фиксированными явлениями утверждениями. Вот и все, что в той статье имелось в виду.


Нет не все, там дается крайне негативная оценка. Только лишь на основании того, что данное явление опровергает картину мира , которую описывает физика. Точнее не опровергает, а объявляет её относительной реальностью. А автор считает её абсолютной реальностью .
Хотя автор знает, что физика описывает только относительную реальность, законы по которым существует измерение соответствующее кармическому видению людей,  а для объяснения феномена радужного тела необходимо рассматривать нераздельность относительного и абсолютного.
Для того что бы доказать справедливость физики в применении к объяснению радужного тела необходимо доказать прежде субстанциональное и независимое существование всех феноменов.
Тогда физика будет достоверной для любого видения, а так она пока что относительна и не выходит за рамки нашего измерения.



> Иначе говоря, даже сложные утверждения из физики легко проверяемы, тогда как даже элементарные утверждения о теле света практически непроверяемы. Верить же, что кто-то видел когда-то тело света, особых оснований у меня, например, не больше, чем верить в воскресение Иисуса Христа или в ведьм летающих на метлах - данные события тоже кто-то когда-то видел, а некоторые - видят и поныне.


Возможность реализовать тело света заложена в самой природе явлений.
если вы хоть раз её воспринимали то у вас вообще нет вопросов о том возможно ли это или нет. 
Вы и так уже тело света, собственно, то что вы материальны это иллюзия, создаваемая вашим умом. Странно доказывать что свет может стать светом.
Причем тут физика ? Физика что изучает природу явлений что ли?

----------

Артем Тараненко (03.11.2009), Вангдраг (03.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Окончанием пути Дзогчен... является Дзогчен (если кто не в курсе), а не Тело Света/питание сущностью элементов/полеты во сне и наяву...

Возникает вопрос: Дзогчен и Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи - это одно и тоже? Если да, то к чему рефлексировать о том, что есть разные пути в одно и тоже место?

Если нет, то приведите доводу в пользу такого тезиса.

Если "не могу дать ответа", то это - не предмет дискуссий.

P.S. Будда Шакьямуни Тел Света не реализовывал, однако он Татхагата, Бхагаван, Арахант... Непревзойденный среди двуногих. Учивший живых существ способами, подходящими их способностям воспринять, освоить и практиковать.

----------

Александр С (02.11.2009), Вангдраг (03.11.2009), куру хунг (02.11.2009), Сергей А (03.11.2009), Чженсинь (04.11.2009)

----------


## Андрей Панфилов

> бла-бла-бла


Володя, тебе, как любителю физики, рекомендую посмотреть фильм "Анизотропный мир" о вещах, которые современная физика объяснить не может.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вот тут-то мы Вас, батенька и подправим. Дзогчен - это состояние.


 Само Учение, приводящее к состоянию Дзогчен, также называется Дзогченом.

----------

Гьялцен (02.11.2009), Марица (03.11.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Верить же, что кто-то видел когда-то тело света, особых оснований у меня, например, не больше, чем верить ...


 Это ваши личные проблемы, которые не имеет никакого отношения к "а просто нигде достоверно не зафиксирована".

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Так уж получилось, что Шенраб Мивоче жил до Будды Шакьямуни.


Тем не менее Шакьямуни не первый будда.

----------


## Denli

> В "не традиционном" стиле дзогчен преподают всего два человека. Это Намкай Норбу Ринпоче и Тендзин Вангьял Ринпоче. И никто (из тех, кто компетентен в этом вопросе) не сомневается в их реализации и в пользе того, что они делают.


Может и не сомневаются, но и терма, открытые ЧННР пока что не подтверждают.




> Если кому-то (мне, например) не удается подойти к сути без подготовки, то в рамках различных традиций есть не специфические для дзогчен методы этой подготовки. В дзогчен эти методы свои, но требуют определенных способностей. В этом отношении, дзогчен самостоятелен и не зависит ни от бон, ни от нингма, ни от чего-то еще.
> 
> Уровень способностей же определяет учитель. Учитель может придавать традиционности большее или меньшее значение. Подача того или другого учителя не может быть лишена смысла. Не принимаете - отложите, не терзайте себя сомнениями на предмет того, что пока не удается понять, вернитесь к этому, накопив некоторый опыт. Поэтому, можно говорить о том, что традиционно учение о дзогчен включается в различные буддийские системы, а не о том, что есть некая "традиционная форма" естественного состояния.
> 
> Здание стоит. А вы либо можете забраться на его крышу, либо не можете.


Здесь пора вспомнить раннего Берхина (процитирую по памяти): "Частый ли гость на дзогченовском ретрите тот, кто зная, что получить прямое введение может один человек из десяти тысяч не лелеет тайную (а может - и явную) надежду, что этот кто-то он и есть?" Так писал инструктор СМС 10 лет назад.




> Дзогчен - это ваше естественное состояние. В нем нет никаких линий, да и обсуждать особо нечего. Понятно, что мы не об этом говорим.


Дзогчен - это состояние. Но передачу этого состояния традиционно давали тем (ознакамливали с этим состоянием), кто получил знаки *реализации* достаточно широкого спектра практик. В традиции моего учителя можно даже получить индульгенцию по нендро, но про ознакомление с этим состоянием с вами даже говорить никто не будет, пока не будет ясно, что вы к этому физически и психически готовы. 

Этим и отличается традиционный Дзогчен от стадионного.

----------


## Вангдраг

2 Denli
А кто подтверждает или не подтверждает терма?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Здесь пора вспомнить раннего Берхина (процитирую по памяти): "Частый ли гость на дзогченовском ретрите тот, кто зная, что получить прямое введение может один человек из десяти тысяч не лелеет тайную (а может - и явную) надежду, что этот кто-то он и есть?" Так писал инструктор СМС 10 лет назад.


Ну и? Сказать-то что вы этим хотели?



> Дзогчен - это состояние. Но передачу этого состояния традиционно давали тем (ознакамливали с этим состоянием), кто получил знаки *реализации* достаточно широкого спектра практик.


Вы настолько хорошо знаете, как именно и кому именно давали передачу?
Вы жили в те времена, или вам кто-то об этом рассказывал?

В 3-х заветах Гараба Дорже не говорится о знаках реализации.
Сама суть Дзогчен подразумевает узнавание истинного состояния, а не накопление этого знания через "получение знаков *реализации* достаточно широкого спектра практик".



> В традиции моего учителя можно даже получить индульгенцию по нендро, но про ознакомление с этим состоянием с вами даже говорить никто не будет, пока не будет ясно, что вы к этому физически и психически готовы.


И о чём это говорит? Что учителя дающие "нетрадиционный Дзогчен" ошибаются?



> Этим и отличается традиционный Дзогчен от стадионного.


Повторю вопрос - какой именно Дзогчен вы называете "традиционным", а какой "нетрадиционным"?

PS. Насколько я знаю, Калачакру, к примеру, публично (причём, сразу тысячам,  т.е стадионным методом) передают от силы 200 лет (а скорее всего, меньше, не помню точно). Ранее, на такие действа был запрет.
Как вы думаете, с чем связано такое нарушение запрета?

----------

куру хунг (03.11.2009)

----------


## Александр С

*Denli*, вы понимаете, какое дело... Вы нашли ту форму практики, которая вдохновляет _лично вас_. Учитель дает вам указания исходя из _ваших_ обстоятельств. Очень хорошо, что вы стараетесь придерживаться всего этого. Но когда вы считаете этот рецепт лучшим, это называется сектарным поведением. Может быть, оно полезно на каком-то этапе, предохраняет от каши в голове. Но зачем вы пытаетесь заглянуть в голову другим, считая, что у них в ней непременно уже есть каша?

Например, Лопон Тендзин Намдак когда узнает о том, что его ученики делают практику с Ваджрасаттвой, говорит, что в нашей традиции эту практику следует выполнять с бонским идамом. Но это вопрос линии передачи, а не того, работает ли практика с Ваджрасаттвой или нет, какой идам лучше и т.п. 

Или некий учитель сказал одному ученику выполнить нендро и тот пошел и начал его делать. Другому ученику тот же учитель сказал, что нет необходимости в формальном выполнении нендро - делай его элементы вместе с основной своей практикой идама. Третьему ученику тот же учитель скажет вообще не напрягаться по этому поводу. Теперь представьте, что эти три человека, не зная о том, что они учителя одного и того же учителя, встретятся и начнут (ну вот, захотелось им) обсуждать практику друг друга. Либо каждый будет стоять на своем, либо им придется поубавить свой эгоизм и понять, что у оппонента, возможно, совершенно другие обстоятельства, которых он может и не знать.

Если есть возможность узнать о дзогчен то, что дает Намкай Норбу, это не значит, что метод вашего учителя следует задвинуть подальше. И, наоборот, странно бы было требовать от учеников ННР выполнять инструкции кого-то третьего.

----------

Артем Тараненко (03.11.2009), Дима Чабсунчин (03.11.2009), Дмитрий Певко (03.11.2009), куру хунг (03.11.2009)

----------


## Denli

> *Denli*, вы понимаете, какое дело... Вы нашли ту форму практики, которая вдохновляет _лично вас_. Учитель дает вам указания исходя из _ваших_ обстоятельств. Очень хорошо, что вы стараетесь придерживаться всего этого. Но когда вы считаете этот рецепт лучшим, это называется сектарным поведением. Может быть, оно полезно на каком-то этапе, предохраняет от каши в голове. Но зачем вы пытаетесь заглянуть в голову другим, считая, что у них в ней непременно уже есть каша?
> 
> Например, Лопон Тендзин Намдак когда узнает о том, что его ученики делают практику с Ваджрасаттвой, говорит, что в нашей традиции эту практику следует выполнять с бонским идамом. Но это вопрос линии передачи, а не того, работает ли практика с Ваджрасаттвой или нет, какой идам лучше и т.п. 
> 
> Или некий учитель сказал одному ученику выполнить нендро и тот пошел и начал его делать. Другому ученику тот же учитель сказал, что нет необходимости в формальном выполнении нендро - делай его элементы вместе с основной своей практикой идама. Третьему ученику тот же учитель скажет вообще не напрягаться по этому поводу. Теперь представьте, что эти три человека, не зная о том, что они учителя одного и того же учителя, встретятся и начнут (ну вот, захотелось им) обсуждать практику друг друга. Либо каждый будет стоять на своем, либо им придется поубавить свой эгоизм и понять, что у оппонента, возможно, совершенно другие обстоятельства, которых он может и не знать.
> 
> Если есть возможность узнать о дзогчен то, что дает Намкай Норбу, это не значит, что метод вашего учителя следует задвинуть подальше. И, наоборот, странно бы было требовать от учеников ННР выполнять инструкции кого-то третьего.


Так в том и дело, что учитель знает *конкретно мою* ситуацию, и дает мне то, что считает сообразным этой ситуации. А когда на стадионе дается учение, которое, как отметил Берхин, может усвоить один из всех присутствующих, это по меньшей мере странно. И еще более странно то, что люди потом со священным трепетом отстаивают свое право называться учениками учителя, который их в глаза не видел (и попасть к которому на прием им вовсе не светит). При этом, видимо, подразумевается, что ЧННР знает их конкретную ситуацию, и дает прямое введение в изначальное состояние им лично. Вот ведь в чем загвоздка. Вам так не кажется?.. А так, конечно, я не стану спорить, что любая форма передачи учения допустима и традиционна. Нетрадиционна только передача этих учений людям, которых учитель не знает.

Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче, тот, кстати, честно говорит: у меня учеников единицы, и я их всех знаю лично. То, что вы получили от меня прибежище или передачу практики, еще ничего не значит.

----------

Legba (03.11.2009)

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Здесь пора вспомнить раннего Берхина (процитирую по памяти): "Частый ли гость на дзогченовском ретрите тот, кто зная, что получить прямое введение может один человек из десяти тысяч не лелеет тайную (а может - и явную) надежду, что этот кто-то он и есть?" Так писал инструктор СМС 10 лет назад.


Мудаком был, не понимал нихрена, поэтому такое и писал. До сих пор стыдно.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (03.11.2009), куру хунг (03.11.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Само Учение, приводящее к состоянию Дзогчен, также называется Дзогченом.


Оно называется Учение Дзогчен, о чем ЧННР много раз повторяет.  :Smilie: ))))

----------


## Грег

> ...
> При этом, видимо, подразумевается, что ЧННР знает их конкретную ситуацию, и 
> 
> дает прямое введение в изначальное состояние им лично. 
> ...


Denli, постарайтесь понять, что обстоятельства в мире переодически 
меняются и те методы, которые были хороши для "тех" времён и "тех" людей, 
могут не совсем подходить для "этой" ситуации и "этих" людей.
К тому же, вы сейчас берёте на себя ответственность по критике учителей и их методам обучения, вероятно считая, что лучше их знаете, как надо 
передавать учение. Вероятно, у вас большой опыт в этом.  :Wink: .

Намкай Норбу Римпоче передаёт Дзогчен на западе уже более 30-ти лет (30!!! 
вы попытайтесь себе представить просто представить сколько опыта им уже 
накоплено за этот переиод). И тогда, когда он начинал, учеников у него так 
же было немного. К тому же, Намкай Норбу Римпоче постоянно живёт на западе.  Ему ниоткуда не нужно приезжать, чтобы дать учение.
Чоки Нима Римпоче не так давно на западе. К тому же, насколько я понимаю, у него есть свой монастырь, которому он отдаёт достаточно моного сил и времени. То же касается и других учителей, дающих Дзогчен на западе. Они просто не успели пока обзавестись достаточным количеством учеников.
Для того, чтобы сравнивать учителей, давайте сравнивать их в одних  и тех же условиях - подождём пару десятков лет и посмотрим на ту ситуацию, которая будет.

Все эти разговоры о том, что учение даётся не так как раньше и не теми методами уже тыщу раз были на форуме. И всё равно кому-то нет покоя.

PS. Я бы не рекомендовал вам "обучать" учителей.
Это всё равно, что школьник будет давать советы учителю с 30-летним стажем преподавания.

----------

куру хунг (03.11.2009)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дзогчен - это состояние. Но передачу этого состояния традиционно давали тем (ознакамливали с этим состоянием), кто получил знаки *реализации* достаточно широкого спектра практик. В традиции моего учителя можно даже получить индульгенцию по нендро, но про ознакомление с этим состоянием с вами даже говорить никто не будет, пока не будет ясно, что вы к этому физически и психически готовы.


Если я правильно понял, и ваш учитель - Чоки Ньима Ринпоче, то это высказывание не соответствует действительности. У меня есть достоверная информация, что этим летом в открытом поле по окончании посвящений, Ринпоче провел прямое ознакомление с состоянием Дзогчен для всех присутствовавших на церемонии (вне зависимости от их физической и психической готовности), когда его попросили об этом.

----------


## Грег

> Если я правильно понял, и ваш учитель - Чоки Ньима Ринпоче, то это высказывание не соответствует действительности. У меня есть достоверная информация, что этим летом в открытом поле по окончании посвящений, Ринпоче провел прямое ознакомление с состоянием Дзогчен для всех присутствовавших на церемонии (вне зависимости от их физической и психической готовности), когда его попросили об этом.


Чоки Ньима Ринпоче давал прямое ознакомление ещё 3 года назад, по просьбе своих учеников. Было несколько сотен человек. Насколько я понимаю, такое первый раз было в России.
Я присутвовал лично, поэтому информация очень  :Smilie:  достоверная.

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (03.11.2009)

----------


## ullu

М....ещё братья Кхенпо не помню уже сколько лет назад давали прямую передачу, тоже было полно народу вообще-то.

----------


## Denli

> Denli, постарайтесь понять, что обстоятельства в мире переодически 
> меняются и те методы, которые были хороши для "тех" времён и "тех" людей, 
> могут не совсем подходить для "этой" ситуации и "этих" людей.


У нас странный с вами диалог получается (одна моя знакомая только что привела такую меткую аналогию, правда по другому поводу): Я вам говорю о том, что странно кормить грудью незнакомых взрослых людей в вагоне метро, а вы мне отвечаете, что грудное вскармливание - это хорошо.




> К тому же, вы сейчас берёте на себя ответственность по критике учителей и их методам обучения, вероятно считая, что лучше их знаете, как надо передавать учение. Вероятно, у вас большой опыт в этом. .


Абсолютно не критикую учителей. Немного критикую учеников, которые не хотят думать своей головой.

----------

Сергей А (03.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> У нас странный с вами диалог получается (одна моя знакомая только что привела такую меткую аналогию, правда по другому поводу): Я вам говорю о том, что странно кормить грудью незнакомых взрослых людей в вагоне метро, а вы мне говорите о том, что грудное вскармливание - это хорошо.


Не особо меткая аналогия. И лучше применить её по тому поводу, по которому она приведена.

1.Это вам странно. А в Африке, к примеру, это нормально. Там в племенах женщины всегда с голыми грудями и ходят, и работают, и детей на глазах у всех кормят (это о самом факте кормлении грудью в метро)
2. Учитель - это не женщина, кормящая прилюдно молоком того, кому оно не нужно. Почему учеников вы сравниваете с теми, кому не нужно учение, которое они пришли получить (взрослые люди, пьющие детское молоко)?
Не передёргивайте.




> Абсолютно не критикую учителей. Немного критикую учеников, которые не хотят думать своей головой.


Хм... Но ведь для больших масс учения дают учителя, а не мы с вами. Ведь это их решение.
Так кого же вы тогда критикуете за ненадлежащий способ передачи учения? Тех кто это учение пришёл получить?
И чей это такой "нетрадиционный Дзогчен"? Откуда он взялся? Его создали сами ученики?

----------


## Александр С

> При этом, видимо, подразумевается, что ЧННР знает их конкретную ситуацию, и дает прямое введение в изначальное состояние им лично. Вот ведь в чем загвоздка. Вам так не кажется?.. А так, конечно, я не стану спорить, что любая форма передачи учения допустима и традиционна. Нетрадиционна только передача этих учений людям, которых учитель не знает.
> 
> Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче, тот, кстати, честно говорит: у меня учеников единицы, и я их всех знаю лично. То, что вы получили от меня прибежище или передачу практики, еще ничего не значит.


Думаю, Намкай Норбу прекрасно это понимает. Иначе бы он не говорил столько много о роли сотрудничества и взаимодействия, о том, чтобы все не шло в одну сторону, а была связь. 

Замысел всемирной ДО уникален. А чтобы оценить успешность предприятия, надо иметь, с чем сравнивать. Мне поначалу (в смысле, когда я о ней узнал) тоже это казалось немного странным, но когда по прошествии времени видишь изменения в конкретных людях, то становится понятно, какую пользу приносит эта форма организации, доступность прежде всего. 

На фоне плюсов, конечно, есть и минусы. Есть ленивые, инертные люди. Есть эксцентричные люди. Но это есть везде, в любой традиционно устроенной общине, у любого учителя. Просто, когда специфика минусов такова, что в вашей общине они не так выражены, легко начать критиковать, _не замечая плюсов_.

----------

Артем Тараненко (04.11.2009), куру хунг (03.11.2009)

----------


## Legba

> В 3-х заветах Гараба Дорже не говорится о знаках реализации.
> Сама суть Дзогчен подразумевает узнавание истинного состояния, а не накопление этого знания через "получение знаков реализации достаточно широкого спектра практик".


По основной теме я уже неоднократно высказывался, так что лучше промолчу.
 :Smilie: 
Сейчас немного о другом. Очень часто можно слышать - "в трех заветах нет того, этого и пятнадцатого...". Создается ощущение, что все, чему учил Гараб Дорже сводится к этим трем строчкам. Однако, припомним некоторые факты.
1. Гарабу Дордже приписывают передачу "17 тантр Меннагде" - а это, на минуточку, несколько объемистых томов. Не говоря уж о километрах комментариев, написанных позднее - но это другое дело.
2. Манджушримитра учился у Гараба Дорже *75* лет.
3. После паринирваны Гараба Дордже, Манджушримитра записал его учение в *6400000 строфах* - и скрыл как терма в Бодгайе.

Вот скажите мне, единочаятели. Манджушримитра, реализованный практик Ямантаки - был что, *настолько туп*, что 75 лет не мог усвоить три строчки? Гараб Дордже, Манджушримитра (не говоря уж о Лонченпе, Джигме Лингпа и т.д.) просто *переводили бумагу* (или там пальмовые листья, не знаю) записывая неясно что - а смысл то Дзогчен вот он, все понятно же? Может быть, стоит предположить (хоть на минутку), что не все так уж просто?!  :Cry: 




> Мудаком был, не понимал нихрена, поэтому такое и писал. До сих пор стыдно.


Как мило. А скажите, Игорь - про свои нынешние лекции/семинары Вы через 10 лет так не скажете? И поясните пожалуйста, почему м...ов назначают инструкторами СМС?

----------

Denli (03.11.2009), Гьялцен (03.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> По основной теме я уже неоднократно высказывался, так что лучше промолчу.
> 
> Сейчас немного о другом. Очень часто можно слышать - "в трех заветах нет того, этого и пятнадцатого...". Создается ощущение, что все, чему учил Гараб Дорже сводится к этим трем строчкам.


Речь о них зашла в ответ на замечание о необходимости наличия знаков реализации перед получением передачи.
Суть пути сводится - получи передачу, удостоверься в полученном знании, пребывай в этом знании. Это суть пути Ати-йоги. Что тут неверно?
А вот подробнее как двигаться по этому пути, можно узнать в комментариях.



> Однако, припомним некоторые факты.
> 1. Гарабу Дордже приписывают передачу "17 тантр Меннагде" - а это, на минуточку, несколько объемистых томов. Не говоря уж о километрах комментариев, написанных позднее - но это другое дело.
> 2. Манджушримитра учился у Гараба Дорже *75* лет.
> 3. После паринирваны Гараба Дордже, Манджушримитра записал его учение в *6400000 строфах* - и скрыл как терма в Бодгайе.


И что с того? Как это связано с тем, что перед передачей нужно проявить какие-то, известные вам, знаки реализации?
И вообще, зачем нужна передача, если уже есть знаки реализации?
 :Confused: 
Legba, вы что хотите сказать, что для того, чтобы получить передачу нужно предварительно изучить все 17 томов и 6400000 строф? Иначе ни-ни?  :Smilie: 
Говорят, Будда дал 84 000 учений. Их тоже для получения реализации нужно все изучить и все попрактиковать?  :Wink: 



> Вот скажите мне, единочаятели. Манджушримитра, реализованный практик Ямантаки - был что, *настолько туп*, что 75 лет не мог усвоить три строчки? Гараб Дордже, Манджушримитра (не говоря уж о Лонченпе, Джигме Лингпа и т.д.) просто *переводили бумагу* (или там пальмовые листья, не знаю) записывая неясно что - а смысл то Дзогчен вот он, все понятно же? Может быть, стоит предположить (хоть на минутку), что не все так уж просто?!


Смысл учения как раз и есть в пребывании в том состоянии, которое было получено.
3 завета, как я уже говорил, - самая суть пути, поэтапно!
И первый этап - получение передачи.



> Как мило. А скажите, Игорь - про свои нынешние лекции/семинары Вы через 10 лет так не скажете? И поясните пожалуйста, почему м...ов назначают инструкторами СМС?


Скажите, Legba, а вы разговаривать научились сразу после рождения?
И в школу сразу в последний класс пошли?  :Wink:

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (03.11.2009), куру хунг (03.11.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Скажите, Legba, а вы разговаривать научились сразу после рождения?
> И в школу сразу в последний класс пошли?


Разговариваю я и сейчас с трудом. Именно поэтому никого этому не обучаю.  :Smilie: 




> И что с того? Как это связано с тем, что перед передачей нужно проявить какие-то, известные вам, знаки реализации?
> И вообще, зачем нужна передача, если уже есть знаки реализации?


Эээ, ну это скорее вопрос к злобным карликам.  :Smilie:  Насколько я понимаю. Чтобы поднять штангу весом 80 кг, надо продемонстрировать _реализацию_ способности поднимать штангу весом 60 кг. В противном случае, если человек не может поднять 60 кг (не обладает этой _реализацией_), он либо травмируется, либо будет только ввображать - "вау, я жму тяжеленную штангу". Тоесть, разница в подходах, ИМХО такова. Можно собрать всех ребят и сказать - "вот штанга 80 кг, качайтесь". Кто-то поднимет, молодец. Кто-то не поднимет - и перейдет на более легкие снаряды. А можно и традиционно поступить - показывать штангу в 80 кг* только* тем, 
кто уже известно, что может поднять 60кг. А что тут лучше/хуже не мне решать.




> Смысл учения как раз и есть в пребывании в том состоянии, которое было получено.
> 3 завета, как я уже говорил, - самая суть пути, поэтапно!


Да кто же спорит, что это суть пути. Но факт такого объема текстов (в том числе и самого Гараба Дордже) свидетельствует, ИМХО, о том, что для понимания этой сути - ознакомления с тезисами недостаточно.

----------

Denli (03.11.2009), Sadhak (03.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> Да кто же спорит, что это суть пути. Но факт такого объема текстов (в том числе и самого Гараба Дордже) свидетельствует, ИМХО, о том, что для понимания этой сути - ознакомления с тезисами недостаточно.


Эээхх... Legba...  :Smilie:  Какой же вы непонятливый всё-таки. И с годами это не меняется. Я предыдущий пост немного подкорректировал, но всё равно ещё повторю.
Суть Дзогчена - пребывание в истинном состоянии. Из книг это состояние не узнаётся. Ну вот хоть обчитайся ты ими. Тексты - это подпорка для ума, а не суть Дзогчена.
Большой объём текстов нужет для того, чтобы их могли изучить разные люди, с разным образом мышления и в разных обстоятельствах.
Говорят, Будда дал 84 000 учений. Их тоже для получения реализации нужно все изучить и все попрактиковать?  :Wink: 

Legba, а прикиньте сколько буддийских текстов вы не сможете изучить в своей жизни  :Wink: . А сколько ещё утеряно в глубине веков!
На что вы вообще надеетесь, зачем вам буддийское учение, если вы всё-равно их все не сможете хотя бы мельком просмотреть?

PS. Насколько же всё-таки у людей ум беспокойный :Smilie: .
Вот говорит им учитель - делай так, а  они ему - "что-то вы от меня скрываете, маловато дали, есть 17 томов учений, а вы мне только один прочли".
 :Wink:

----------


## Legba

> Эээхх... Legba...  Какой же вы непонятливый всё-таки. И с годами это не меняется.


Более того, с каждым годом все хуже. :Smilie: 




> Большой объём текстов нужет для того, чтобы их могли изучить разные люди, с разным образом мышления и в разных обстоятельствах.


О! Золотые слова. Но вот именно Вам лично, конечно же, с Вашим образом мышления и обстоятельствами, подошла _именно_ квинтэссенция нивысшего учения. Равно как и всем остальным, случившимся тогда "на стадионе". Именно этот удивительный факт и поражает Denli - и я с ним солидарен в этом изумлении.




> Насколько же всё-таки у людей ум беспокойный.
> Вот говорит им учитель - делай так, а  они ему - "что-то вы от меня скрываете, маловато дали, есть 17 томов учений, а вы мне только один прочли".


К великому счастью, ко мне это не относится. Способностей, чтобы практиковать Дзогпа Ченпо, у меня нет. Прямого ознакомления я никогда не _получал_ (хотя _присутствовал_ на процедуре неоднократно, это да). Посему, весь этот дискурс для меня - не более чем упражнение в логике. Я не особо беспокоюсь - мне хоть один том прочти, хоть 17 - толку не будет. Но вот уразуметь, чем Манджушримитра занимался 75 лет (если все это можно получить на одной интернет - трансляции) я пока не могу. Что делать - тупость.

----------

Denli (03.11.2009), Sadhak (03.11.2009), Гьялцен (05.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Но вот уразуметь, чем Манджушримитра занимался 75 лет (если все это можно получить на одной интернет - трансляции) я пока не могу. Что делать - тупость.


Блин, Legba, ну сколько уже можно.  :Smilie: 
Такое ощущение, что вот вы читаете то, что вам пишут, но за деревьями леса не видите (слова знакомые, а смысла в них нет).  :Smilie: 
На прямом ознакомлении,  происходит ознакомление с искомым состоянием,  а не насильное введение в это состояние.
На прямом ознакомлении человек только мельком видит это состояние. А вот потом он практикой пытается в состояние опять попасть и развить пребывание в нём на как можно больший срок.
Получение прямого ознакомления не равняется получению реализации.
Это не введение и оставление в этом состоянии, это именно ОЗНАКОМЛЕНИЕ - ты на миг увидел это состояние и оно пропало - его опять нужно искать, но после ознакомления ты уже знаешь как выглятит то, что тебе нужно найти. А до ознакомления, ты не мог ничего найти, ввиду того, что не знаешь как выглядит то, что тебе нужно найти.
Ознакомление не означает, что ты сразу на небеса отправляешься, это означает только то, что ты теперь знаешь что тебе делать, что искать и в чём упражняться.
Вот для этих беспрерывных упражнений и нужны эти 75 лет.
К тому же, Манджушримитра занимался ещё и тем, что записывал и систематизировал различные учения для нас с вами. Вот этим, ИМХО, он и занимался 75 лет.

----------

Марица (03.11.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Но вот уразуметь, чем Манджушримитра занимался 75 лет (если все это можно получить на одной интернет - трансляции) я пока не могу.


Он занимался созданием условий для того, что бы вы в будущем могли что-то получить на одной интернет-трансляции.

----------

Артем Тараненко (04.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> О! Золотые слова. Но вот именно Вам лично, конечно же, с Вашим образом мышления и обстоятельствами, подошла _именно_ квинтэссенция нивысшего учения. Равно как и всем остальным, случившимся тогда "на стадионе". Именно этот удивительный факт и поражает Denli - и я с ним солидарен в этом изумлении.
> ...


Ну... во-первых, о себе я ничего не говорил  :Smilie: ,  начнём с этого.
Во-вторых, если бы не было смысла давать передачу западным людям, то её бы никто не давал, а иначе получается, что вы с Denli умнее всех учителей, которые дают передачу (а их уже немало!), уж извините, но так из ваших слов выходит.  :Wink: 



> К великому счастью, ко мне это не относится. Способностей, чтобы практиковать Дзогпа Ченпо, у меня нет. ...


Вам, Legba, мешает ваш же ум, который уцепился за какие-то понятия, что должно быть ВОТ ТАК и ВОТ ТАК, а всё, что не так - неправильно.
А вот возможностей вы уже кучу упустили.

----------


## Legba

> К тому же, Манджушримитра занимался ещё и тем, что *записывал и систематизировал различные учения* для нас с вами. Вот этим, ИМХО, он и занимался *75 лет*.





> Тексты - это подпорка для ума, а не суть Дзогчена.





> Вот говорит им учитель - делай так, а они ему - "что-то вы от меня скрываете, маловато дали, есть 17 томов учений, а вы мне только один прочли".


ОК, замечательно. Мы предполагаем, что его деятельность не была бессмысленной, правда? Это ведь для "нас  с вами". Но если все эти учения не являются бесполезными, отчего же Вы с такой легкостью их отбрасываете, как несущественные? Либо Гараб Дордже и Манджушримитра (и далее) зря парились - зачем, ведь уже есть "три завета". Либо надо предположить, что признание полезности изучения чего-то *кроме* трех заветов - не есть свидетельство исключительно беспокойства ума.




> Такое ощущение, что вот вы читаете то, что вам пишут, но за деревьями леса не видите (слова знакомые, а смысла в них нет).


Грег, я в курсе этой точки зрения на проблему, поверьте. Тот факт, что Ваши (впрочем, не только Ваши) сентенции кажутся мне сомнительными, вовсе не означает, что я их _не понимаю_. Вы можете снова и снова повторять незатейливый "курс молодого бойца ДО". Я же просто пытаюсь Вам намекнуть, что столь незатейливая доктрина врядли стала бы именоваться "Великим Совершенством" :Smilie: 

Не хочу с Вами спорить - у Вас есть некое понимание, и ладно. Если Ваши благие качества в результате возрастают - то и отлично. :Wink:

----------

Гьялцен (05.11.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

Кста.... для полноты информации, обсуждаемое высказывание Берхина выдранно из полемического  контекста, и находиться оно здесь
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....B%F3%E3&page=4 пост N 47
 и звучит полностью вот так:



> Конечно, зачем утруждать себя, взращивая бодхичитту, когда можно враз получить прямое введение в изначальное состояние - и готово! Но частый ли гость на дзогченовском ретрите тот буддист, который, зная, что лишь один из ста тысяч способен это введение получить, не лелеет тайную (а иногда и явную) мысль, что он и есть тот самый единственный избранник.Господа гелугпинцы и апологеты ламрима, вы согласны с этими словами? Тогда читайте дальше. Я буду нарушать правила форума, и за это мне ничего не будет. Человек, который это написал - дурак. Когда он это писал, он не только не понимал, что такое дзогчен, он даже ни разу в жизни не видел учителя дзогчен, не говоря уже о получении наставлений и практике. Он только слышал досужие домыслы некомпетентных людей и расхожие мнения, скрестил их со своим высокомерием и щегольнул красноречием. Этот кретин получил какие-то переживания с помощью практики лоджонгов и возомнил, что все уже знает. Полагая себя человеком высочайших способностей он думал, что совершенно напрасно сотни людей едут получать прямое введение, поскольку именно он сам и есть тот самый достойнейший. Однако при этом присутствовало смутное опасение, что вдруг вот приедет он на ретрит, а этим единственным окажется кто-то другой. Так что лучше скромно говорить: "у меня низкие способности", но думать: "а другие тоже козлы, куда им в дзогчен". Вот такой собачий бред и по таким причинам написал в 95 году этот идиот, и опубликовал в издательстве Нартанг. А знаете, почему я не опасаюсь гнева модераторов? Потому что этим идиотом был я сам. Только тогда некому было поставить мне мозги на место. Теперь мне за это стыдно. Но назидательно. Так что смотрите, господа отрицатели чужих способностей, не окажитесь на моем месте.
> Игорь Берхин сейчас на форуме Пожаловаться на это сообщение   	Ответить с цитированием


 Как понятно из текста, Игорь давным-давно "критически переосмыслил" свою глупость, гораздо раньше того, как ННР уполномочил его как инструктора.

 Так что Легба, шпынять человека за глупость сказанную 15 лет назад, и давным-давно публично самого себя высмяевшем, за оную, не совсем порядочно. :Mad: 

 И ваще Легба, буде уже бузить, а то щазз не поленюсь и найду твои посты на форуме Нингмы в Украине, где ты высказываш прямопротивоположное мнение относительно Дзогчен от ННР, а именно защишаешь, на то что сам сейчас нападаешь. :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Но если все эти учения не являются бесполезными, отчего же Вы с такой легкостью их отбрасываете, как несущественные?


Legba, ну с чего вы взяли, что я взял и всё отбросил?
Я ведь такого не говорил.  :Smilie: 
Ну не могу я, чисто физически, практиковать все  17 томов учений,записанных Манджушримитрой, жизни не хватит. Какой смысл заниматься всем сразу?
Или вы считаете, что чем больше прочитаешь, тем ближе к нирване?



> Либо Гараб Дордже и Манджушримитра (и далее) зря парились - зачем, ведь уже есть "три завета". Либо надо предположить, что признание полезности изучения чего-то *кроме* трех заветов - не есть свидетельство исключительно беспокойства ума.


Эх...  :Smilie: 
Хорошо, повторю.  :Smilie: 
В 3-заветах содержится суть пути Ати-йоги (именно Ати-йоги, как самодостаточной и полноценной колеснице).
Изучать всегда полезно. Но!
Знание Дзогчен из изучения и чтения никаким образом не получить (НИКАКИМ!!!).
Получить можно только через непосредственное переживание (ПЕРЕЖИВАНИЕ!!!, а не интеллектуальное знание, полученное в результате чтения и изучения текстов).
А вот переживание этого состояния ни из каких книг не получить НИКАКИМ!!! образом.



> Грег, я в курсе этой точки зрения на проблему, поверьте. Тот факт, что Ваши (впрочем, не только Ваши) сентенции кажутся мне сомнительными, вовсе не означает, что я их _не понимаю_. Вы можете снова и снова повторять незатейливый "курс молодого бойца ДО". Я же просто пытаюсь Вам намекнуть, что столь незатейливая доктрина врядли стала бы именоваться "Великим Совершенством"


Legba, вы что, считаете, что я порю отсебятину? Это не курс молодого бойца ДО, это то, что даёт учитель НАМКАЙ НОРБУ РИМПОЧЕ (и другие учителя говорят то же самое, включая учителей бонской линии Дзогчен). Или вы считаете, что они дают совсем другие учения, а вот ДОшники всё извращают и перевирают?



> Не хочу с Вами спорить - у Вас есть некое понимание, и ладно. Если Ваши благие качества в результате возрастают - то и отлично.


А у вас хоть какое-то понимание есть, кроме того, что вы поняли свою неспособность к данному учению?

----------


## Аньезка

А суть учений Будды сводится к 4-м Благородным Истинам. Но желающие могут еще Н-ное количество томов почитать, да.  :Smilie:

----------

Читтадхаммо (04.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> А суть учений Будды сводится к 4-м Благородным Истинам. Но желающие могут еще Н-ное количество томов почитать, да.


Не совсем коректно сравнивать 4 Благородные Истины и 3 Завета Гараба Дорже. Они, ИМХО, несколько о разном.

В 4-х истинах даётся понимание, что существует путь и он даст освообождение.
В 3-х заветах говорится о конкретном методе движения по пути.

----------


## Legba

> Так что Легба, шпынять человека за глупость сказанную 15 лет назад, и давным-давно публично самого себя высмяевшем, за оную, не совсем порядочно.


Игоря поди, пошпыняй. Где сядешь, там и слезешь. :Smilie:  А "разбору" было подвергнуто исключительно сегодняшнее заявление, а не прошлое. Ибо *форма* его, несмотря на самокритичность, не вполне приемлима по отношению к *аудитории* высказываний 15 летней давности - не находишь?




> И ваще Легба, буде уже бузить, а то щазз не поленюсь и найду твои посты на форуме Нингмы в Украине, где ты высказываш прямопротивоположное мнение относительно Дзогчен от ННР, а именно защишаешь, на то что сам сейчас нападаешь.


1. Ни-ни, какой там "нападать". Я неоднократно писал - ННР явно знает, что делает. Куда лучше меня. Более того, ты сам прекрасно видишь, что год от году в учениях ННР все больше места уделяется разбору различных заблуждений, возникающих у учеников. Что, ИМХО, свидетельствует о том, что таковые *имеют* место. Поверь, если бы я обнаружил в *учении* ННР какое-либо несоответствие (что маловероятно с моим уровнем знаний), уж я бы не промолчал. Но ученики часто жгут - и ты сам это прекрасно знаешь. К слову сказать, этот отжиг мне не кажется хуже, чем отжиги представителей других традиций. Показушное сентиментальное самоуничижение (в сочетании с уверенностью в собственном превосходстве и тайной глубиной практики) мне нравится ничуть не больше. :Wink: 
2. Я никогда не скрывал, что просто развлекаюсь. Ну не предполагать же, что вот прям сейчас Грег мне серьезно объясняет Учение Дзогчен, правда? :EEK!:

----------

куру хунг (03.11.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Но если все эти учения не являются бесполезными, отчего же Вы с такой легкостью их отбрасываете, как несущественные?


Кто и что отбрасывает, извините? По-моему, такого количества "вспомогательных" практик и учений, как Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, не передаёт на Западе никто.

----------

Грег (03.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> 2. Я никогда не скрывал, что просто развлекаюсь. Ну не предполагать же, что вот прям сейчас Грег мне серьезно объясняет Учение Дзогчен, правда?


Да в общем-то, вам, Legba, всё уже давно объяснялось и не раз, это  бесполезно.
Отвечая вам, я не совсем с вами беседую  :Wink: , просто тема беседы та же самая.

PS. Может, развлекать в других местах следовало бы?

----------


## Сергей А

> В 4-х истинах даётся понимание, что существует путь и он даст освообождение.
> В 3-х заветах говорится о конкретном методе движения по пути.


А БВП, вытекающий из 4-й БИ разве не об этом?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> И еще более странно то, что люди потом со священным трепетом отстаивают свое право называться учениками учителя, который их в глаза не видел (и попасть к которому на прием им вовсе не светит).


 И что? изучая Сутры, не считать Шакьямуни своим Учителем раз не видел живьем? или, изучая Ламрим, Цонкапу не считать своим Учителем? То ли на трансляции, то ли читал где-то..  но Ринпоче рассказывал о том, что один Учитель общался с учениками только через письма, и те достигли реализации.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (04.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я же просто пытаюсь Вам намекнуть, что столь незатейливая доктрина врядли стала бы именоваться "Великим Совершенством"
> ...


Ага.  :Smilie:  По типу, - "я сам-то в этом ничего не понимаю, но мне кажется (т.к. я имею об этом представление), что и вы тоже".

Когда говорят "Великое Cовершенство", то имеют в виду то, что это абсолютно прямое учение, в котором говорится именно о том, к чему идут  все другие учения.
Это суть всех учений, потому и зовётся "Великое Cовершенство", что совершеннее его нет уже ничего.

PS. Насколько же всё-таки сансарный ум привык всё усложнять. Ему кажется, что чем выше учение, тем оно должно быть сложнее.
Если вы внимательно слушали ННР и других учителей, то в случае с Дзогченом всё как раз наоборот.
Его сложность в том, что оно очень простое - в нём "всего-то" ( 3-й завет Гараба Дорже) нужно пребывать в изначальном состоянии.
Вот в этом его сложность. Очень сложно понять, что это и есть конечная цель всех учений.
Сансарный ум настолько засорен деятельностью, что нужны десятки томов, чтобы его от этого отучить.

----------

Артем Тараненко (04.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> А БВП, вытекающий из 4-й БИ разве не об этом?


ИМХО, в 4-й говорится - что есть путь.
А в заветах Гараба Дорже этот путь конкретно описан.

----------


## Сергей А

> ИМХО, в 4-й говорится - что есть путь.
> А в заветах Гараба Дорже этот путь конкретно описан.


А БВП - не конкретно? Зачем дублировать истину? Для ускорения?
Быстро только кошки рождаются.

----------

Legba (03.11.2009)

----------


## Legba

> А у вас хоть какое-то понимание есть, кроме того, что вы поняли свою неспособность к данному учению?


Лонченпа писал: _"Если осведомлённые люди будут вас спрашивать о них, говорите: «Я не в курсе» или «Я не занимаюсь такой практикой»."_ Так что, в любом случае, Вы врядли что-либо от меня услышите (осмысленное). :Smilie: 



> Может, развлекать в других местах следовало бы?


Жалуйтесь модератору. :Smilie: 



> В 4-х истинах даётся понимание, что существует путь и он даст освообождение.
> В 3-х заветах говорится о конкретном методе движения по пути.


О как. Тоесть, Вы хотите сказать, что "благородный восьмеричный Путь" (он же - 4ая Благородная Истина) это НЕ конкретный (и достаточный) метод движения по пути?




> ИМХО, в 4-й говорится - что есть путь.


Сорри, это третья. А четвертая как раз *описывает* Путь.



> 3
> Ниродха — Истина о подлинном прекращении страдания и устранения его источников (истина о нирване или ниродха (санскр. निरोध, nirodha, букв. «подавление») — прекращение дуккхи).
> 4
> Марга — Истина о путях к прекращению страдания (санскр. मार्ग, mārga, букв. «путь»). - так называемый срединный или Восьмеричный Путь достижения нирваны.





> Кто и что отбрасывает, извините? По-моему, такого количества "вспомогательных" практик и учений, как Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, не передаёт на Западе никто.


Дмитрий, вот об этом, собственно, я и говорю.  :Smilie: 
Я, заметьте, полемизировал с Грегом. Полемика началась с того, что, когда Denli заметил, что традиционно прямое ознакомление дается после реализации определенных вторичных практик, Грег заявил, что в "трех заветах" ничего такого нет. Я, в свою очередь, сказал что "тремя заветами" все Учение Дзогчен не исчерпывается (хотя, возможно, и суммируется). После чего Грег заявил, что главное переживание, а чтение "подпорка для ума", да и времени у него на это особо нет. Кто отбрасывает? Давайте я Вам скажу (гадким голосом) - "А где в трех заветах Гараба Дорже говорится о вторичных методах? Это не суть Учения Ати, а главное переживание. Или Вы думаете, что чем больше "намка" сплетете  - тем ближе к нирване?" :Cool:

----------


## Грег

> А БВП - не конкретно? Зачем дублировать истину? Для ускорения?
> Быстро только кошки рождаются.


В 4-й истине описано, что существует путь.
3 завета и есть описание пути.

4 Благородные истины - это базис для всех буддийских учений.

3 завета Гараба Дорже - конкретный путь одного из учений - Ати-йоги. В других учениях он не применим - там этого недостаточно, либо речь об этом не ведётся вообще.

----------

Сергей А (03.11.2009)

----------


## ullu

Какой-то спор вообще ни о чем.

Типа мне брюква не нравится, так и вы не ешьте.

----------

Вова Л. (03.11.2009), Сергей А (03.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> Жалуйтесь модератору.


Зачем? Это ваша проблема.



> О как. Тоесть, Вы хотите сказать, что "благородный восьмеричный Путь" (он же - 4ая Благородная Истина) это НЕ конкретный (и достаточный) метод движения по пути?


Достаточный.
Но есть и 3 завета Гараба Дорже, этот метод не описан в благородном восьмеричном Пути.



> Сорри, это третья. А четвертая как раз *описывает* Путь.


Это базис для всех буддийских учений.
3 завета - конкретный путь конкретной колесницы.



> Я, заметьте, полемизировал с Грегом. Полемика началась с того, что, когда Denli заметил, что традиционно прямое ознакомление дается после реализации определенных вторичных практик,


Откуда Denli знать о традиционности?



> ... Грег заявил, что в "трех заветах" ничего такого нет.


Вообще-то, это "заявляет" НАМКАЙ НОРБУ РИМПОЧЕ почти на каждом своём учении. А Грег всего лишь повторяет его слова.



> Я, в свою очередь, сказал что "тремя заветами" все Учение Дзогчен не исчерпывается (хотя, возможно, и суммируется).


Исчерпывается. Если человек считает, что не исчерпывается, то ему путь в низшие колесницы (относительно Ати-йоги), в нигмапинской классификации.
К примеру, в Ану-йоге не считается достаточным пребывание в истинном состоянии, хотя все практики Ану-йоги делаются в этом состоянии.



> После чего Грег заявил, что главное переживание, а чтение "подпорка для ума",


В Дзогчене - да. В общем-то, в Тантре тоже - в многолетний ритрит уходят не книжки читать, а практикой заниматься.



> да и времени у него на это особо нет.


Не фантазируйте. О времени ничего не говорил.



> Кто отбрасывает? Давайте я Вам скажу (гадким голосом) - "А где в трех заветах Гараба Дорже говорится о вторичных методах? Это не суть Учения Ати, а главное переживание. Или Вы думаете, что чем больше "намка" сплетете  - тем ближе к нирване?"


Вторичные методы, они потому и вторичные, что и без них можно обойтись.
Если вы считаете, что вам не хватает первичных, в вашей воле применять любые другие.
Вот только ЗАЧЕМ? Чем первичных-то не хватает? (это тоже, кстати, ННР, говорил, правда об учителях)
Это какая-то непомерная жажда деятельности? Чем больше наберу, тем больше заслуг накоплю, тем лучше результат будет? 

PS. Я не плету Намка (хотя это вы, наверное, Дмитрию).

----------


## Сергей А

> Какой-то спор вообще ни о чем.
> 
> Типа мне брюква не нравится, так и вы не ешьте.


Спор о достоинствах брюквы :Smilie: 
Ну и о недостатках тоже.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

У меня сейчас нет времени на развлечения.  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (03.11.2009)

----------


## Legba

Ё-моё, "Грег" это же "......"!
А я-то идиот... 
Спасибо большое, ......., за беседу. :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Ё-моё, "Грег" это же "Сергей Ракитин"!
> А я-то идиот... 
> Спасибо большое, Сергей, за беседу.



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Бу-го-га-га......

 Пора уж батенька научиться "их" по голосам отличать

----------

Аньезка (03.11.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да кто же спорит, что это суть пути. Но факт такого объема текстов (в том числе и самого Гараба Дордже) свидетельствует, ИМХО, о том, что для понимания этой сути - ознакомления с тезисами недостаточно.


 :Big Grin:  Какой-то у Вас талмудический подход к Дзогчен.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (04.11.2009), Вова Л. (04.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Самое забавное, что Будда тоже не остановился на Дхамма-чакка-паватана сутте.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Сутты, шмутты.
Нет ничего, что проповедовал бы Татхагата.
Так я слышал, если чо.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Самое забавное, что жил был пастух необразованный, встретил Учителя, стал практиковать Янтра-Йогу. Пришел к великим пандитам, которые тоже решили узнать сколько ж томов он выучил. Ан, оказалось, неуч необразованная. Так, поди ж ты, взял да знаки реализации продемонстрировал.  :Smilie: 

...и только потом наваялись тома о Янтра-Йоге и прочих вещах, что называется, для бестолковых. Чем ЧННР и занимается. Основу дает, после чего вот Вам старшие товарищи, вот Вам инструктора по СМС, по янтре, кому не нравится янтра - велком Танцу Песни Ваджра учиться. Хошь Тару сутками делай, хошь Ваджрасаттвой развлекайся, хошь рушенами балуйся, только старайся пребывать в осознанности и все превращай в практику.

----------


## Legba

> Самое забавное, что жил был пастух необразованный, встретил Учителя, стал практиковать Янтра-Йогу. Пришел к великим пандитам, которые тоже решили узнать сколько ж томов он выучил. Ан, оказалось, неуч необразованная. Так, поди ж ты, взял да знаки реализации продемонстрировал.


ИМХО, гораздо забавнее, что реализация таких "неучей" как Хумкара (Джигме Лингпа, Чанчуб Дордже и т.д.) служит вдохновляющим примером в куда большей степени, чем реализация пандит - Вайрочаны, Манджушримитры, Шрисингхи, Лонченпы...  :Smilie: 
Вообще-то тот-же Лонченпа достаточно подробно объясняет, почему так выходит. (Правда, к сожалению, объяснение надо хотя бы прочесть). Обладающие высшими способностями, действительно, понимают все сразу. Но так везет не всем, большинство, как Вы выразились "бестолковые". И им остается, увы, грызть "талмудический" гранит - иначе совсем уж неясно, для кого все эти тома писались. ОК, особо толковые, навроде Грега и Хумкары  :Wink: - сразу вкурили. А что касается остальных...
Тут Вы должны снисходительно сказать - "ну так развивайте способности, если считаете, что их не хватает. Действуйте, исходя из своей ситуации", или что еще в таких случаях говорят.  :Smilie: 




> Нет ничего, что проповедовал бы Татхагата.
> Так я слышал, если чо.


Святая правда. Уха, кстати, тоже нет.

----------


## Грег

> ИМХО, гораздо забавнее, что реализация таких "неучей" как Хумкара (Джигме Лингпа, Чанчуб Дордже и т.д.) служит вдохновляющим примером в куда большей степени, чем реализация пандит - Вайрочаны, Манджушримитры, Шрисингхи, Лонченпы...


Тут всё предельно понятно - обычный человек, как и вы, высоко ценит свои знания и считает, что чем больше он их накопил, тем,  вероятно, и реализация у него больше.
Так что, ничего удивительного.



> Вообще-то тот-же Лонченпа достаточно подробно объясняет, почему так выходит. (Правда, к сожалению, объяснение надо хотя бы прочесть).


Ну так расскажите вкратце. Зачем воздух-то впустую сотрясать.
Вы пока кроме того, что показывать на всем пальцем и говорить - "вы ничего не понимаете, потому что в книгах так пишут" ничего больше не сказали.



> Обладающие высшими способностями, действительно, понимают все сразу.


Что такое "высшие способности"?



> Но так везет не всем, большинство, как Вы выразились "бестолковые". И им остается, увы, грызть "талмудический" гранит - иначе совсем уж неясно, для кого все эти тома писались.


Ну так ёлки-палки, Legba, занимайтесь чем занимаетесь, Зачем свои проекции на других-то переносить?
Не хотите, не занимайтесь, занимайтесь тем, что вам ближе.
Но уж если учавствуете в беседе, от подкрепите свои слова чем-то большим, чем "мне кажется, что вы не правы".




> ОК, особо толковые, навроде Грега и Хумкары - сразу вкурили. А что касается остальных...


Legba, вы вместо того, чтобы сотрясать воздух, развлекаясь на форуме, хотя бы поясняли с чем не согласны и на чём основываются ваши сомнения. А вы всего-лишь свою точку зрения высказываете, причём, вообще не понимая о чём речь ведётся (это вы сами говорите).
Если вы с чем-то не согласны, то укажите, пожалуйста, с чем конкретно, вы не согласны, и, будьте так добры, подтвердите свои слова хоть чем-то, кроме своих мыслей о том, как всё должно быть.
Я все свои слова могу подтвердить цитатами из трудов и устных учений учителей передающих Дзогчен.

PS. И, заметьте!!!, я о себе и своём понимании ничего не говорил вообще.



> Тут Вы должны снисходительно сказать - "ну так развивайте способности, если считаете, что их не хватает. Действуйте, исходя из своей ситуации", или что еще в таких случаях говорят.


Нет, не буду, бесполезно. Вы будто сами себя ограничили некоей планкой, и сами себе сказали - "туда я не ногой и даже пытаться не буду".

----------


## Аньезка

Я не понимаю, о чем спор. В ДО также есть свои многостраничные "талмуды". "Драгоценный Сосуд", к примеру.

----------


## куру хунг

> Я не понимаю, о чем спор. В ДО также есть свои многостраничные "талмуды". "Драгоценный Сосуд", к примеру.


 Легба грит, там де о боддичите(относительной) маловато будет(1 стр. всего лишь).
 Вот де у Цонкапы в Ламриме клёво, страниц наверное 50 (точно не помню).
 Читай себе-учитывайся вечерами напролёт. :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Аньезка (04.11.2009), Артем Тараненко (05.11.2009), Этэйла (04.11.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Ну надо же куда-то деваться людям, которые не понимают, как можно взращивать в себе Бодхичитту искусственным способом.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Для каждого найдётся свой метод, подход и Учитель.

----------


## Грег

> Я не понимаю, о чем спор. В ДО также есть свои многостраничные "талмуды". "Драгоценный Сосуд", к примеру.


Так вот говорят, что в ДО их не читают, особенно я, конечно.
Да и маловато одного труда, чтобы хоть что-то понять, нужно прочесть несколько десятков.
Не зря же они написаны.  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей А

> Хошь Тару сутками делай, хошь Ваджрасаттвой развлекайся, хошь рушенами балуйся, *только старайся пребывать в осознанности и все превращай в практику*.


Золотые слова!

----------


## Legba

> Легба грит, там де о боддичите(относительной) маловато будет(1 стр. всего лишь).
>  Вот де у Цонкапы в Ламриме клёво, страниц наверное 50 (точно не помню).
>  Читай себе-учитывайся вечерами напролёт.


Дык отличный талмуд - всего ведь в одну книгу не впихнешь.
На "всеобъемлющесть" ведь и Ламрим Цонкапы не претендует, а в конце "Сосуда" тоже таки есть список литературы. 
Да и в учениях ННР не ограничивается каким-то одним текстом - спектр довольно широк.
(дальше написал мелкую пакость, но передумал.  :Wink: , необходимые опции форума были успешно найдены).
Кстати, мы так и не обсудили "Анджелину Джоли" - разговор куда-то съехал. Надо будет попозже продолжить.

А, сорри, забыл упомянуть. Сообщений Грега я больше не вижу.  :Wink:  

Успел только увидеть, как он вопрошал - чтоже надо делать-то, где конкретика. Конкретика проста. Могу только изложить точку зрения линии Лончен Нинтиг - но, поскольку Ньяла Пема Дуддул, учитель Ригдзина Чанчуба Дордже (учителя ННР) относился именно к этой линии - думаю, ошибки здесь не будет. Точка зрения эта, вообще говоря, широко известна - и изложена, в частности, в "Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг". Также есть сходный труд Минлинг Тэрчен Гюрмэд Дордже  "Драгоценная Лестница". Опираясь на эти источники мы можем утверждать, что, согласно данной линии передачи, необходимо выполнить - сначала общие предварительные практики (они же - 4 мысли, проиводящие ум к Дхарме) затем - особые предварительные практики ( Прибежище, Бодхичитта, Ваджрасаттва, Мандала, Чод, Гуру-Йога). Когда Учитель считает, что ученик в достаточной мере реализовал эти практики - он передает собственно Основное учение, т.е. непосредственно Дзогпа-Ченпо. По поводу знаков реализации предварительных практик (а вдруг мне не надо их делать, какбэ задаемся вопросом мы) есть замечательный текст. 

Цитаты? Их есть у меня.




> Размышляя, как трудно обрести свободы и дарования, найди наилучшее применение телу — опоре свобод.
> Размышляя о непостоянстве, подгоняй себя кнутом усердия.
> Зная, что сансара от природы есть страдание, укрепляй в себе решимость освободиться от нее и развивай сострадание.
> Хорошо понимая, каковы последствия действий, воздерживайся от дурных поступков и накапливай добрые.
> Помня о благе освобождения, стремись обрести плод.
> Следуя совершенному благому другу, перенимай его образ мыслей и действий.
> Таковы шесть обычных, внешних предварительных практик.
> Приняв прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, заложи основу освобождения.
> Зародив бодхичитту, руководствуйся безмерными деяниями бод-хисаттв.
> ...


Мне представляется логичным предположить, что ежели некто обладает свойствами, описанными в "Песне о знаках" - ему, конечно же, нет необходимости делать внешние Нендро. В остальном - каждый волен решать для себя сам.  :Wink: 

Что касается непосредственно передачи Учения Дзогчен, то Лонченпа в "Сокровищнице Дхармадхату" пишет:




> *Учитель должен проверять учеников, прежде чем да-
> вать им наставления, исследуя их соответствие.* Он может
> поручить им трудновыполнимую работу или уязвить их
> критикой, следя за тем, сохраняется ли у них вера и на-
> сколько противоречиво они себя ведут. Учитель может
> сказать: «Мне хочется иметь то или это», наблюдая, могут
> ли они чем-то пожертвовать. Если они не годятся в учени-
> ки, то они отступят сами, потеряв веру или уцепившись за
> своё добро. Такие «ученики» не смогут соблюдать самаи и
> ...

----------

Sadhak (05.11.2009), Гьялцен (05.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> Дык отличный талмуд - всего ведь в одну книгу не впихнешь.
> На "всеобъемлющесть" ведь и Ламрим Цонкапы не претендует, а в конце "Сосуда" тоже таки есть список литературы. Да и в учениях ННР не ограничивается каким-то одним текстом - спектр довольно широк.


Legba, ну вы ваще...  :Big Grin: 
Вам же совсем не об этом говорят.

И если уж рассуждаетесь об учения ННР, то хоть потрудились бы узнать мнение ННР о 3-х заветах и о том, зачем он даёт настолько широкий спектр практик.

А пока, я скажу так - ваши соображения о том, что говорит ННР чисто умозрительны и никаким боком к словам ННР отношения не имеют.
*Слушайте и читайте его внимательнее, если вы это делаете. Не выдавайте свои соображения по поводу того, что даёт ННР за его слова и за его мнение по этому поводу.*
Если вас интересует моё мнение по этому поводу, то я могу пояснить и рассказать вам, что об этом говорит сам Намкай Норбу Римпоче.




> Но, коли у некоторых ролевая модель - "безграмотный пастушок", зачем тогда нужен и "Драгоценный Сосуд"? Есть ведь "три завета", гы.


Legba, ну вот объясните же наконец, у вас есть хоть какое-то представление о том, каким должен быть путь практика Дзогчен?
Раз уж вы выражаете сомнение в том ЧТО ЕСТЬ, то, я так полагаю, у вас должно быть точное знание того КАК НАДО. Расскажите, пожалуйста, что нужно накопить, какие знаки проявить, каким образом двигаться по пути и сколько томов нужно прочесть, чтобы получить разрешение на занятие практикой Дзогчен.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> (дальше написал мелкую пакость, но передумал. , необходимые опции форума были успешно найдены).
> ...


Поздно, Legba, я уже успел ответить  :Smilie: .
Да и подписка на тему тоже достаточно хорошо работает.
Внимательнее, нужно быть.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Легба, всё просто.
У нас есть Учитель, который, знаете ли, не дядя Вася из соседнего подъезда, а человек с определенным, заслуженным, авторитетом, линией передачи и проч. И, который, к слову, сам все перечисленные Вами предварительные практики проделал, и не единожды. И ежели Он посчитал, что может изменить систему и учить Дзогчену сразу... то значит, у Него для этого есть веские основания. В конце концов, ежели ученик не распознал Ригпа (а ежели распознал - сунь палец в огонь и проверь) - то добро пожаловать к тем же самым предварительным практикам (рушены и семдзины).  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (04.11.2009), PampKin Head (04.11.2009), Александр С (04.11.2009), Артем Тараненко (05.11.2009), Вова Л. (04.11.2009), Грег (04.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А, сорри, забыл упомянуть. Сообщений Грега я больше не вижу.


Хм...  :Smilie:  Legba не выдержал,  кажись в игнор Грега отправил! Зачем ему с дураками общаться.
Значит можно удалять предыдущее сообщение.

Как всё просто - не согласен ты с чьей-то точкой зрения - отправь его в игнор и создастся ощущения, что только ты и прав.

 :Smilie:  смешно и печально...  :Frown:

----------


## Legba

> В конце концов, ежели ученик не распознал Ригпа (а ежели распознал - сунь палец в огонь и проверь) - то добро пожаловать к тем же самым предварительным практикам (рушены и семдзины).


Присутствует некоторая натяжка, в Ваших словах, Анна. :Smilie: 
Рушены - Семдзины это Дзогпа Ченпо, раздел Меннагде. В его рамках это, конечно, нендро - но это не означает, что это такой специальный "дзогченовский нендрозаменитель". :Smilie:  более того, в текстах по Рушенам - Семдзинам, составленных ННР, в начале говорится - хорошо бы, вообще-то, сделать "четыре стотысячных". Ср. к примеру (из текста: НАМХАЙ НОРБУ
"СЕМЗИНЫ"):



> Среди них семзины - наиболее важные. Как правило,* после завершения внешнего ондо(2)*, или подготовительной практики, начинающего сразу знакомят с внутренним ондо (янтрайога, рушан: внешний, внутренний и тайный - прим. Э.К.), начиная с трех важнейших практик: тела, речи и ума (практики соответствующих рушан - прим. Н.Н.). После завершения внутреннего ондо, которое эта тантра полагает непременным условием, надлежит выполнить практики ваджрного тела, звука ХУМ и т.д. А завершив и внешние, и внутренние ондо, практикующий непосредственно переходит к практике семзинов - так принято в этой тантре. (Примечание: 2 ЭК *Внешнее ондо состоит из общих предварительных и особых предварительных практик*. Общие предварительные практики: размышление о ценности человеческого тела, о бренности сущего и смерти, о тяготах круговорота зависимого существования, о законе причины и следствия. Особые предварительные практики: принятие Прибежища и порождение бодхичитты в практике земных поклонов, очищение Ваджрасаттвы, подношение мандала и самая главная практика - гуруйога. Внутреннее ондо: янтрайога и внешний, внутренний и тайный рушан, и т.д.)


Облом, да?  :Smilie:  

Еще из ННР:




> У дзогчена нет этих конфликтов. Мы также всегда осведомлены о существовании постепенного пути. *Практикующий дзогчен не только знает, что постепенный путь существует, более того, он полностью знаком с ним, потому что все постепенные пути, все их практики имеют своё значение, полезность и нужность.* Постепенный путь — это как бы другой способ видения вещей. 
> 
> Практикующий дзогчен, что означает кого-либо, следующего непостепенному, прямому пути, рассматривает все элементы постепенного пути как второстепенные практики. *Это вторичные средства, вы используете их, если они вам нужны.* Но сказать, что вы используете их, вовсе не означает, что вы должны их использовать. *Когда у нас на одежде дыра или разрыв, мы ставим на неё заплатку.* Если нет дыры или разрыва, нет смысле ставить её туда. Если вы ставили заплатки на свою одежду без необходимости, это безумно.


Могу подписаться под каждым словом. Если "дыры" действительно нет - все круто. А есть ли она - см. текст "Песня о Знаках". Нету? Риспект.




> У нас есть Учитель, который, знаете ли, не дядя Вася из соседнего подъезда, а человек с определенным, заслуженным, авторитетом, *линией передачи* и проч.


Ага. Собственно говоря, я в предидущем посте приводил мнения представителей именно *линии передачи ННР*. А вовсе не что-то левое. Впрочем, сейчас у вас, Господа, есть и мнение самого ННР.  :Wink:

----------

Sadhak (05.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

ОмайГад, а как оно было во время Будды?




> 6. The Death of Anathapindika   
> The householder Anathapindika became sick a third time with very strong pains which were getting worse and not easing. Again Anathapindika asked Venerable Sariputta and Venerable Ananda for assistance. When Venerable Sariputta saw him, he knew that Anathapindika was nearing death, and gave him the following instructions:
> 
> He should practice freeing himself from clinging to the six sense faculties and not attach his thoughts to them; secondly, he should practice releasing himself from dependence on the six objects and not attach his thoughts to them either. Thirdly, he should stop clinging to the connecting link between the six senses and the six sense objects, as well as to the six sense contacts, the six feelings, the six elements, the five aggregates and the four formless realms, as well as to all that is seen, heard, thought, perceived, and investigated in the mind.
> 
> Anathapindika must have followed this detailed presentation with his heart so that even as he was listening, he was already practicing in the way the wise and holy Venerable Sariputta had instructed him. At the end of the instructions, tears came to Anathapindika's eyes. The Venerable Ananda turned to him compassionately and asked him to calm himself and be at peace. But Anathapindika replied: "I cannot calm myself and be at peace, O worthy Ananda. *I have served the Master and the spiritually accomplished monks for a long time, and yet I have never heard such a profound discourse.*"
> 
> Then Venerable Sariputta said: "*Such profound talk, O householder, will not be clear enough for white-clad lay followers; it is clear enough for ascetics.*"
> 
> ...

----------

Legba (04.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> Присутствует некоторая натяжка, в Ваших словах, Анна.
> Рушены - Семдзины это Дзогпа Ченпо, раздел Меннагде. В его рамках это, конечно, нендро - но это не означает, что это такой специальный "дзогченовский нендрозаменитель". более того, в текстах по Рушенам - Семдзинам, составленных ННР, в начале говорится - хорошо бы, вообще-то, сделать "четыре стотысячных". Ср. к примеру (из текста: НАМХАЙ НОРБУ
> "СЕМЗИНЫ"):
> ...


Хоть Legba меня и не читает, но дабы у других недавно присутствующих на форуме не сложилось неверное впечатление о Дзогчене и о современных учителях Дзогчена *внимательно их слушайте и спрашивайте совета у их учеников, если нет возможности всегда общаться непосредственно с учителями, у тех, кто получил передачу и занимается практиками Дзогчен.*

*Никогда не слушаейте тех, кто не занимается тем, о чём говорит. Тем более, не стоит слушать тех, кто сам признаёт, что ничего не понимает, но мнение имеет.*

Теперь по делу - для того, чтобы понять что такое Рушены и Семзины, и какую роль они выполняют рекомендую послушать объяснения учителей на этот счёт. Не рекомендую слушать объяснения тех, кто просто прочитал об этом в книге и этим не занимается.

Намкай Норбу Римпоче говорит, что для того, чтобы заниматься практикой семзинов и рушенов достаточно иметь передачу на главную практику Дзогчена - гуру-йогу и получить разъяснения по их применению у компетентного лица.

*Ещё раз повторю - не стоит слушать пояснения о Дзогчена у тех, кто им не занимается, у тех кто просто читает книги о Дзогчене.
Внимательно слушайте учителей и следуйте их советам.*

----------


## ullu

В общем все свелось как всегда к одному - какое вы, презренные,  имеете право быть о себе такого высокого мнения, что бы не делать нендро.

Покайтесь, короче.

----------

Грег (05.11.2009), куру хунг (04.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тот, чья вера непрочна, чья интуиция омрачена, кого легко сбивают с толку порочные компании, кто боится трудностей глубокомысленных учений, и тот будет совершенствоваться постепенно, проходя последовательный путь под непосредственным руководством гуру, использующего искусные средства. До того, как он получит наставления к Стезям Видения и Созерцания, он должен собрать и объединить Два Накопления7.
> 
> Тот же, кто способен к мгновенным вспышкам озарения, благодаря силе своей интуиции, чье сострадание велико, кто преисполнен неколебимой веры и благоговения, кто свободен от пристрастности и ненависти, кто думает только о Дхарме и всецело углубился в изучение сокровенных Наставлений, такому человеку требуется лишь то учение, которое непосредственно указывает на высшую природу реальности, и он обходится без визуализаций и других практик, применяемых на Стезе Средств8. Ведь так было сказано!


От как оно, в постепенных то путях бывает...

Как я читал в мануале Друкпа Кагью по нендро (которое нендро Махамудры), простирания можно делать тремя способами... Один из которых - покоясь в изначальном состоянии.

----------

Аньезка (04.11.2009), куру хунг (04.11.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Облом, да?


А в чем облом то? Ринпоче часто рассказывает, как оно принято, и всегда объясняет, почему ученикам не обязательно делать так же как принято. Глупей вас наверное?

----------


## Аньезка

Да, Легба, я тоже сразу нашла текст, из которого Вы взяли кусок, оборвав его по краям. http://thor.prohosting.com/~aqualung/lib/semzin.html 
Там же речь идет о Махайоге...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head

Тут есть одно недопонимание: классический Дзогчен Нингма - это все же единство Кьерим и Дзогрим, и путь к нему определен именно этим... Отсюда общая методология пути, способ ведения и всякое такое... 

Рефлексировать же по поводу непохожести хоккея и игры на скрипке смысла нет. Да, это такие разные виды совершенствования человека.

----------

Аньезка (04.11.2009), Дима Чабсунчин (05.11.2009), Дмитрий Певко (04.11.2009), Иван Денисов (05.11.2009), куру хунг (04.11.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

Легба по поводу твоего перевода вот этого текста http://lotsawahouse.org/signs.html, большие сомнения. Лично мне перевод твой оспаривать проблематично, так как аглицким почти не владею.

 Но нижеперечисленные пункты :




> Если ты можешь удерживать в своем уме Три Драгоценности, никогда не разлучаясь с ними,
> Это знак сострадания превосходного прибежища.
> 
> Если ты знаешь, как интегрировать пустоту и сострадание в потоке своего ума,
> Это знак привнесения феноменов в суть пробуждения.
> 
> Если ты можешь рассеять омрачение тьмы неведения,
> Это знак восхода ясного света в безупречном пространстве.
> 
> ...


 едвали могут быть результатами практики нёндро, это знаки реализации Стадии завершения, либо заключительных стадий Махамудры или Дзогчен, но никак ни общих предварительных практик. Ты сам вчитайся то в смысл. 
 Знаки завершения нёндро общеизвестны и более просты, ну никак не могут быть-*Если ты можешь видеть все проявленное и существующее - возникающим в абсолютной чистоте как Лама,
Это знак достижения вершины йоги Дзогчен.*

 Ну нескладуха же полная. И как ты умудрился сей замысловатый текст откопать, да ещё и перевести? :Confused: 

 Тут нестыковка может быть в том, что аглицкий перевод, был весьма спорно переведён с тибетского, да и просто был вырван из полемического контекста.

 Да и к тому же жанр песен махасиддхов, весьма своеобычен, и я б не рисковал ими пользоваться как руководством к действию.

----------


## Legba

Так, друзья. У меня нет никаких сведений о ваших способностях, да и не мое это дело. Так что я никого не осуждаю, не призываю и не стыжу (а также не- любые другие занятия). Я, как было замечено выше, развлекаюсь. А на сердитых - воду возят. 

Аня, текст я взял в другом месте - http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/21semzin.htm Там речь НЕ о Махайоге. Почитай внимательно. А то ты очень торопилась найти мою ошибку.



> *
> В тантре махайоги(1) эквивалентом семзина является сосредоточение на мандале божества*, который, если его перенести в тело практикующего, превращается в так называемое ваджрное тело. Несмотря на то, что эти методы махайоги имеют ту же функцию, что и семзин, а именно - ввести нас в состояние ригпа, семзин (и это характерно для Упадеши) не требует такого количества внешних действий и способен осуществить более прямое введение в состояние ригпа. *Поскольку обнаружить состояние ригпа совсем не просто, необходимы особые методы. Среди них семзины - наиболее важные.* Как правило, после завершения внешнего ондо(2), или подготовительной практики, начинающего сразу знакомят с внутренним ондо (янтрайога, рушан: внешний, внутренний и тайный - прим. Э.К.), начиная с трех важнейших практик: тела, речи и ума (практики соответствующих рушан - прим. Н.Н.). После завершения внутреннего ондо, которое эта тантра полагает непременным условием, надлежит выполнить практики ваджрного тела, звука ХУМ и т.д. А завершив и внешние, и внутренние ондо, практикующий непосредственно переходит к практике семзинов - так принято в этой тантре.


Речь о том, что в Махайоге есть *эквивалент* семдзинов. Далее все об Упадеше, сорри.

Куру, если ты откроешь тред, в которм я выкладывал перевод - обнаружишь, что там ниже ссылка на другой - с тибетского (местами куда более удачный, чем мой). Третий перевод на русский недавно выложили в Дхармавики. Сличи, коли не веришь. Что касается смысла, то да, это несколько обескураживает. Но ты знаешь, что я склонен предполагать худшее.  :Wink:  Так что  я скорее поверю этому тексту, чем тому, что все не так уж плохо




> Ринпоче часто рассказывает, как оно принято, и всегда объясняет, почему ученикам не обязательно делать так же как принято.


Да, и заметьте, на эту тему я тоже привел цитату. Если результат предварительных практик имеет место (дырки на одежде нет) совершенно нет необходимости их делать (ставить заплату). И действительно, каким образом этот результат получен (или он был изначально) большого значения не имеет. Более того, история Дхармы в Тибете наглядно демонстрирует, что  далеко не  всегда учили "как принято". К примеру, врядли было принято строить башни - эту фишку Марпа припас специально для Милы. :Smilie:  Я ничуть не исключаю, что Вы лично являетесь бодхисаттвой, архатом или махасиддхой - почему нет. 




> Рефлексировать же по поводу непохожести хоккея и игры на скрипке смысла нет. Да, это такие разные виды совершенствования человека.


Хороший, конечно, пример. Однако если вопрос ставить таким образом, неясно понятие "линии передачи". Типа - он замечательный скрипач, продолжатель крепкой хоккейной династии. (Заметьте, что пример не мой!) :Confused:

----------

Вангдраг (05.11.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я ничуть не исключаю, что Вы лично являетесь бодхисаттвой, архатом или махасиддхой - почему нет.


А это тут причем? это не имеет никакого отношения к способностям, которые необходимы для практики Дзогчен. И Ринпоче это объясняет, что речь про высшие способности, это не про способности обретаемые за счет колесниц, которые ниже. Ати это отдельная самостоятельная колесница. В других колесницах плод - состояние Дзогчен(идентичное состоянию в колеснице Ати), а не способность практиковать другую колесницу. То, что вы не видете в человеке через неделю никаких результатов, абсолютно не значит, что он должен бросать наставления Учителя и ломиться практиковать нечто отличное. Ринпоче вполне четко говорит, что знание развивается годами, десятилетиями, не одну жизнь... и методами, которые он передал, а не какими-либо иными. Наличие многих томов Учения, это вопрос сохранения Учения, а не вопрос необходимости все это практиковать. А одному человеку достаточно передачи одного Хума, и он сам потом такие же подобные тома напишет для сохранения и передачи далее.

----------

Аньезка (05.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Хороший, конечно, пример. Однако если вопрос ставить таким образом, неясно понятие "линии передачи". Типа - он замечательный скрипач, продолжатель крепкой хоккейной династии. (Заметьте, что пример не мой!)


(Хоть Legba меня и не читает, всё равно отвечу)

Линия передачи, насколько я могу это понять - это тексты и учения, которые передаются по этой линии.

Каким образом и кому передавать эти учения каждый учитель решает сам в соответствии со сложившимися на тот момент обстоятельствами.

К тому же, насколько я знаю, у ННР не одна линия пердачи.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Но так везет не всем, большинство, как Вы выразились "бестолковые". И им остается, увы, грызть "талмудический" гранит - иначе совсем уж неясно, для кого все эти тома писались.


Мне кажется тут какой то сбой логики. Если бы тома писались для бестолковых, то бестолковым бы действительно(!!) были необходимы тома - но как быть с примером Хумкары который как раз был бестолковым, тома НЕ грыз, однако же вкурил альтернативным способом?!
Я бы, напротив, склонился к варианту обратному, что тома пишутся как раз для "шибко вумных"*, потому что шибко вумным без талмуда и дхарма не в радость.**

Шибко вумному как раз чтобы успокоиться и довериться простой инструкции надо долго себя, свой умище убеждать, что в этом есть смысл, да авторитеты подтверждают, да и по логике вещей и тп.
Простому уму это всё лишняя информация по сути, особенно если инструкция формата "перестань выдумывать себе просветление чудила"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

_* - шибко вумный в данном случае это такой вид препятствий, связанных с ригидным и горделивым умом, а не особые способности.

** Я собсно по себе конечно сужу, принадлежа к этим самым шибко вумным. Но вообще стараюсь справляться постепенно как то с умищем, в последнее время талмуд не читаю, просто на колени кладу, и меня уже нормально попускает_  :Big Grin:

----------

PampKin Head (05.11.2009), Аньезка (05.11.2009), Грег (05.11.2009), Иван Денисов (05.11.2009), куру хунг (05.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Лекпа, а у меня вопрос к Вам, как поклоннику хоккейных династий: мне всегда было интересно, как знаменитые хоккейные гуру умудряются держать все те марианские впадины вангов (и связанных  с вангами обязательств) в чистоте? Просто интересен метод...

А ведь это и есть та самая "линия передачи".

----------


## Аньезка

Легба.... 




> *В тантре махайоги*(1) эквивалентом семзина является сосредоточение на мандале божества, который, если его перенести в тело практикующего, превращается в так называемое ваджрное тело. Несмотря на то, что эти методы махайоги имеют ту же функцию, что и семзин, а именно - ввести нас в состояние ригпа, семзин (и это характерно для Упадеши) не требует такого количества внешних действий и способен осуществить более прямое введение в состояние ригпа. Поскольку обнаружить состояние ригпа совсем не просто, необходимы особые методы. Среди них семзины - наиболее важные. *Как правило*, после завершения внешнего ондо(2), или подготовительной практики, начинающего сразу знакомят с внутренним ондо (янтрайога, рушан: внешний, внутренний и тайный - прим. Э.К.), начиная с трех важнейших практик: тела, речи и ума (практики соответствующих рушан - прим. Н.Н.). После завершения внутреннего ондо, *которое эта тантра полагает непременным условием*, надлежит выполнить практики ваджрного тела, звука ХУМ и т.д. А завершив и внешние, и внутренние ондо, практикующий непосредственно переходит к практике семзинов - *так принято в этой тантре*.

----------


## Грег

> Легба....


Не, не, Aniezka, похоже, что всё-таки в этом абзаце упоминание семзинов не относится к махайоге. Прочитайте предыдущий абзац - там "этой тантрой" называется тантра, описывающая 21 семзин. Это, похоже, кривоватый перевод виноват. В общем, не так уж понятно  :Smilie: .

Другое дело, что в этом абзаце говорится, что дают эту тантру - *как правило* при описанных обстоятельствах.
Сам ННР не требует (но и не будет против неё, в общем-то  :Smilie: ) выполнения данной последовательности для получения 21 семзина. Тут Legba ошибается.

Ну а если Legba считает, что Намкай Норбу Римпоче нарушает традицию и отходит от линии передачи, то пусть пишет ему письма. Его ученики "виноваты" только в том, что следуют его словам.

----------

Аньезка (05.11.2009)

----------


## Legba

2 All
Господа, еще раз повторяю - мне нет дела ни до чьей практики. Если хотите со мной подискутировать, приводите хоть какие-то цитаты, что-ли. Ваши соображения о том, какой я идиот - право же, немного стоят. Я сам об этом осведомлен куда лучше.
Итак, для желающих спорить, мой тезис.
"Дзогчен, которому обучает ННР - вполне традиционен. Следование ННР не умаляет ценность Мастеров Дзогпа Ченпо прошлого и их трудов. Изучать эти труды полезно".
Вот, собственно, все что я хочу сказать.

2 Аня.
Перевод там, конечно, ни к черту.
Ты хочешь сказать, что там имеется ввиду что:
"В Махайоге есть эквивалент семзинов - сосредоточение на мандале.
Поэтому в Махайоге сначала делают предварительные практики, а потом семзины."

А куда, в таком случае, делось сосредоточение на мандале?! И как семзины попали в Махайогу? Получается вообще некая несусветица. Если уж мы так зарубились - может у кого есть английский текст? Я лично склонен считать, что во втором и третьем случае "эта тантра" подразумевает  текст Упадеши Дзогчена (каковые тексты, увы, называются "тантрами"), а НЕ Махайогу. 

2 Пампкин.
У Вашей логической ловушки торчат уши.  :Smilie:  Мы подразумеваем, что в "хоккейную династию" входят *реализованные* Мастера. Странно спрашивать у Будды - а как у Вас, товаришь, с самаями? Тому чувачку в костюме, который стоит на краю поля, и орет на хоккеистов (тренер, Заслуженный Мастер Спорта)- уже не нужны шлем и клюжка. Лед перейден, коньки отброшены.

2 Сэм
Во первых, Джигме Лингпа выделяет "быть невежественным и тупым" в одну из категорий, свидетельствующих о недостатке свобод и дарований. Но это так, к слову.
Если уж мы вводим некую дихотомию - шибко умный/ туповатый придется признать, что ни одна из половин не является более "удачной". И тем, и другим нужны противоядия в духе их склонностей. И такие противоядия, безусловно, имеются. Но кто выписывает рецепт? Если рецепт выписан индивидуально данному ученику - данным Учителем (при условии компетентности последнего) все ОК. Если же мы занимаемся "самолечением" есть подозрение, что мы выберем не полезное, а "вкусное" лекарство. Вполне понятно, что людей, обремененных высшим образованием, умиляет некое "упрощенчество". Ах смотрите, ведь никакой не пандита - а святой человек. Хе-хе. "Вставайте, граф. Пахать подано".

----------


## Fat

> Тут есть одно недопонимание: классический Дзогчен Нингма - это все же единство Кьерим и Дзогрим, и путь к нему определен именно этим... Отсюда общая методология пути, способ ведения и всякое такое...


Интересно, а существует ли Дзогчен Сутры - типа единство шинэ и лхатонг?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> 2 Сэм
> Во первых, Джигме Лингпа выделяет "быть невежественным и тупым" в одну из категорий, свидетельствующих о недостатке свобод и дарований. Но это так, к слову.


Безусловно это одна из общеизвестных категорий. Но я бы заметил, так, от себя чисто, ввиду большой статистики общения с людьми по долгу службы, что "быть невежественным и тупым" не зависит от степени начитанности, информированности. Объем прочитанного может быть вторичной причиной того, что человек возьмется за ум, а может и не быть. Иному бы лучше всего этого и не знать. Молиться, поститься и слушать радио Радонеж.




> Если же мы занимаемся "самолечением" есть подозрение, что мы выберем не полезное, а "вкусное" лекарство.


Да, ум вообще любит всё подозревать с одной стороны, а с другой пытается оказаться в каждой бочке затычкой: мол конечно что кроме самолечащегося ума заставляет людей выбирать то или иное, тхераваду или дзогчен? Тут такая подпольная вера в самосуществующий ум где то маячит. А ум с его предпочтениями вобщем то не более чем следствие кармических условий, мы как буддисты типа это знаем ведь? Так что по сути это просто карма такая у таких то людей, иметь такой то ум, такие то предпочтения, привалить на такое то многотысячное собрание и получить там то, что дают не индивидуально, а в массовом порядке.
И ведь что удивительно - именно об этом учителя и говорят в начале этих собраний. Мол учение это особое, что абы кто, без соответствующей кармы, не явится. Ежли вы здесь, значит связь есть.

Да и вообще, в любом случае этот вариант рассмотрения, мол вот есть человек, вот его карма, вот его отношения с ламой - он хотя и кажется естественный, но вообще то тупиковый. Почему? Да потому что подразумевает, что ЕСТЬ человек.
А никакого человека нет.
Особенно нет никакого человека которого надо переделать на правильный лад, с точки зрения дзогчена.
Поэтому по сути дела лама передающий дзогчен не имеет дела с индивидуальными ограничениями, он только рефрешит нашу надиндивидуальную безграничность.
По барабану то есть эти временные и подобные вчерашним снам личные условия. Они вообще не важны.

----------

куру хунг (05.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> 2 Пампкин.
> У Вашей логической ловушки торчат уши. Мы подразумеваем, что в "хоккейную династию" входят реализованные Мастера. Странно спрашивать у Будды - а как у Вас, товаришь, с самаями? Тому чувачку в костюме, который стоит на краю поля, и орет на хоккеистов (тренер, Заслуженный Мастер Спорта)- уже не нужны шлем и клюжка. Лед перейден, коньки отброшены.


Не совсем понял, с чего бы это они все *реализованные*?

Ну а по поводу вопросов... Так это в любом Ламриме любимых вами хоккейных клубов просто прямо рекомендовано задавать такие вопросы и проверять ответы!

----------


## Legba

2 all еще кое что. :Smilie: 
Поскольку прозвучали реплики - дескать надо использовать методы, которые передает ННР, а не "какие-то другие", и все будет хорошо. Из такого заявления можно было-бы сделать нечаянно вывод, что ННР *не* объясняет "классические" практики нендро - Прибежище, Ваджрасаттву и т.д. - а посему для данной традиции это излишне. Все мои досточтимые собеседники конечно же в курсе - но если вдруг кто-то запамятовал, или тему читает кто-то со стороны - вот полезнейшая ссылка:
http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/nnr-semde.htm

Позволю себе небольшую цитату:




> Итак, для тех, у кого малые способности, тоже есть различные методы достижения знания. [.....]
> Что делать в таком случае?* Прежде всего, практики ньондро, которые мы объясняли — прибежище и бодхичитту, очищение через Ваджрасаттву, подношение мандалы — чередуя их с наблюдением.* Эти практики — также существенны для развития ясности, так что через некоторое время к пониманию прийти легче. А затем мы в первую очередь должны делать гуру-йогу, являющую собой точный способ работы с передачей: если передача и преданность отсутствуют, истинное знание никогда не появится. *Поэтому эти практики необходимы для подготовки.*


Как видите, Господа, с ННР - все прекрасно. У меня и мысли не возникает, что он что либо "нарушает" и т.п.
Однако, раз за разом возникает характерный дискурс:
_ - В Учении Дзогчен нендро необязательно.
 - Да, для учеников высших способностей. У вас  высшие?
 - Меня мы не обсуждаем. Не судите о других. Наш Учитель - не кто-нибудь. В Ученни Дзогчен нендро необязательно._

UPD. Не удержался, подсмотрел - а что же Грег-то пишет? А как всегда.
Ежели Грегу (али еще кому) интересно - как классифицируются способности (причем вовсе не мной, а ННР) стоит все-таки перейти по вышеуказанной ссылке и (о ужос!) дочитать до конца.  :Smilie: 

2 Пампкин
Чего-то мы запутались в аналогии. Если мы называем "хоккейной династией" - линию передачи - Самантабхадра - Ваджрасаттва - Гараб Дордже - ....т.д.
То это реализованные существа, а вопросы мы им пока что задавать не в состоянии. Мы же не включаем в "линию передачи" всех, кто практиковал до нас - с тем или иным успехом. Если же речь о конкретных Учителях, наших современниках - то это к ним вопрос. Мнения есть на эту тему весьма разные - и Вы это прекрасно знаете.
2Сэм.



> Поэтому по сути дела лама передающий дзогчен не имеет дела с индивидуальными ограничениями, он только рефрешит нашу надиндивидуальную безграничность. По барабану то есть эти временные и подобные вчерашним снам личные условия. Они вообще не важны.


Кто бы спорил.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грег

Интересно... Что именно имеет в виду Legba, когда говорит о низших и высших способностях. Как он их классифицирует, интересно?

----------


## Legba

> Просто Ринпоче не делает из классического стотысячного нёндро "священой коровы" - сначала сделайте нёндро, а потом приходите за прямым ознакомлением и Учением, если, конечно, доживёте.


Ага. Осталось понять, кто же эту корову *делает*? :Smilie: 
Кто эти злодеи? Я отчего-то уверен - хоть какой будь традиционный Учитель - если к нему придет готовый ученик - своё он получит. Кроме всего прочего - традиционное нендро делается, при соответствующей сноровке часов этак за 1000 (за час вполне можно сделать по сотне каждой практики). Занимаясь всего час в день, через три года все  будет в ажуре. А если кто-то не готов выделить на Дхарму - час в день - о чем вообще можно говорить?

----------

Гьялцен (06.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

непробиваемый...  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

Нендро делать надо. Хотябы чтобы потом не было мучительно больно "А я же нендро-таки не сделал, а сразу в высшие учения полез. Вот оно и не идет". И когда такая мысль прийдет, то вполне возможно, что на нендро не будет ни времени времени, ни здоровья (на простирания). И Ринпоче тоже не будет, чтобы объяснил, как теперь поступать. Так что делайте - не ошибетесь.

----------


## Аньезка

> Однако, раз за разом возникает характерный дискурс:
> _ - В Учении Дзогчен нендро необязательно.
>  - Да, для учеников высших способностей. У вас  высшие?
>  - Меня мы не обсуждаем. Не судите о других. Наш Учитель - не кто-нибудь. В Ученни Дзогчен нендро необязательно._


Да не таким будет наш ответ вовсе.
Вы, уважаемый Легба, видимо трансляции ННР не слушаете. Я вот слушаю и слышу, что Ринпоче часто повторяет такую фразу: "Если вы заинтересовались Дзогченом, значит у вас уже есть высшие способности!" Поэтому да, у нас высшие способности и нам можно не делать нёндро!  :Cool:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Kiss:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> 2 all еще кое что.
> Поскольку прозвучали реплики - дескать надо использовать методы, которые передает ННР, а не "какие-то другие", и все будет хорошо. Из такого заявления можно было-бы сделать нечаянно *вывод*, что ННР *не* объясняет "классические" практики нендро


 С логикой хотя бы ознакомьтесь элементарной, чтобы не делать таких бредовых выводов не специально ни нечаянно. Чтобы потом не оспаривать то о чем никто не говорил.

----------


## Грег

> Нендро делать надо. Хотябы чтобы потом не было мучительно больно "А я же нендро-таки не сделал, а сразу в высшие учения полез. Вот оно и не идет". И когда такая мысль прийдет, то вполне возможно, что на нендро не будет ни времени времени, ни здоровья (на простирания). И Ринпоче тоже не будет, чтобы объяснил, как теперь поступать. Так что делайте - не ошибетесь.


Никто не говорит, что нёндро делать не стоит.
Вот только узнавание собственного состояния от нёндро не зависит.

----------


## Legba

> Да не таким будет наш ответ вовсе.
> Вы, уважаемый Легба, видимо трансляции ННР не слушаете. Я вот слушаю и слышу, что Ринпоче часто повторяет такую фразу: "Если вы заинтересовались Дзогченом, значит у вас уже есть высшие способности!" Поэтому да, у нас высшие способности и нам можно не делать нёндро!


Я за вас безумно рад, друзья мои. А может быть тогда еще мне кто-нибудь растолкует, как это соотносится с тем, что написано о высших способностях у ННР в "Учении Семде" - ссылку я приводил. Вы же все умные, с логикой у вас хорошо. Ну так объясните  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А может быть тогда еще мне кто-нибудь растолкует, как это соотносится с тем, что написано о высших способностях у ННР в "Учении Семде" - ссылку я приводил. Вы же все умные, с логикой у вас хорошо. Ну так объясните


Хоть меня Legba и не читает, всё равно отвечу.

В приведённом отрывке речь идёт о том, что делать при малых способностях (там так и написано - "... в таком случае ...").

Почему-то, персонаж Legba в своих рассуждениях исходит из того (берёт за аксиому), *что ни у кого не может быть способостей больше чем "малые".* Отсюда и выводы - раз  у вас малые способности, то и делать вы должны то, что говорится о малых способностях.

В общем-то, всё логично! Никакого нарушения логики. В этом Legba прав.

Но!!! Почему его аксиома верна?

Это какая-то обратная логика   :Smilie:  По типу - "если вы больны, то вам нужно лечиться (в общем-то логично), а вы точно больны, значит не можете быть здоровы (вот тут непонятно откуда такое знание  :Smilie: )".
Или это то, что называют "женской логикой"  :Smilie: ?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Интересно, а существует ли Дзогчен Сутры - типа единство шинэ и лхатонг?


Хм... Имеет место быть и такое, только под другим ...: Махамудра Сутры.


P.S. Уважаемые поклонники "классического хоккея"... Разговоры про нендро на этом форуме ведутся уже десяток лет. За это время можно было сделать это самое нендро не один раз и прекратить лохматить бабушку! 

Звиняйте, но нендро - это 4-5 практик по одному буму... Нормальные практикующие в традиции ННР давно уже выбрали этот лимит немножко другими вещами... Так к чему так волноваться то?  Принципиально не уважаем скрипачей? 

Хотелось бы понять, ваши забеги с тефлоновой кострюлей на голове ака каска пару раз в год - это и есть классические хоккейные сборы в стиле "шедра'? Тогда дайте 2, если это не новодел!

P.S.S. Если чо, то я нендро сделал и не беспокоюсь по данному поводу. ) А как у вас с этим, уважаемые поклонники классики?

----------

Аньезка (05.11.2009)

----------


## Legba

Пампкин, так я же разве волнуюсь?
Я, как было замечено выше, развлекаюсь.
Вы вот мне в этом помогаете.  :Smilie: 
Выбрали другими вещами - и славно, почему нет. Высшие способности? Замечательно. Скрипка вместо хоккея? Чудно. По мне так все хорошо, лишь бы определенность была. Вот Аня - молодец. Прямо сказала - слушала дескать интернет, и через него мне ННР сказал, что у меня высшие способности. Зачот. А остальные что-то менжуются и ругают меня плохими словами.  :Wink: 

Откуда такая яркая образность, вау? Тефлон, говорите? Как мило. Нет, это не новодел. Слово "новодел" подразумевает, что нечто сделанное сейчас *имитирует* нечто старинное. А поскольку мою кастрюлю даже тяжело больной человек с хоккейным шлемом не перепутает (да она таковой и не изображает), это принципиально иной продукт. Называйте его керлингом, гы.

----------


## Грег

Хорошо, что делать при низших способностях, мы хоть немного из цитат Legba узнали.
А что же Намкай Норбу Римпоче пишет в том же труде "учение Семде" о тех, кто обладает высокими способностями?
А вот что:



> *Высший уровень высоких способностей называется чиг чарва (cig charva).* Таким людям не требуется изучать все постепенно — как только мастер передает им знание, они сразу же пробуждаются. Как только им передали принцип созерцания, мудрость проявляется. Конечно, люди с такими способностями прошли подготовку в прошлых жизнях. У кого не было никакой подготовки, тот не может обладать такими способностями. В Тибете есть много перевоплотившихся, реинкранаций. Некоторые таковые только по названию, но иногда встречаются интересные перевоплощения, которые обретают знание без упорного изучения, необходимого обычным людям. Некоторые реинкранации [перевоплотившиеся люди высокого уровня знания] в свои 15-16 лет имеют более обширные и глубокие знания, чем обычные люди, изучавшие до тридцати лет. Это означает, что у них уже была подготовка и что единственное, что им нужно — пробудить его [знание].
> 
> Таким образом, если мы прошли подготовку в прошлой жизни, то при соответствующих вторичных причинах мы пробудимся и в первую очередь - если у нас были переживания знания.
> 
> В оригинале текста учения Дзогчен сказано: “Есть страны, в которых никогда не было учения Дзогчен (такие, например, как Африка), но и в этих местах находятся люди, обладающие природным знанием, которые тоже могут пробудиться”. Конечно, если кто-то в такой ситуации встретит учение, он может полностью пробудиться и достигнуть знания. Таких людей называют чиг чарва (cig charva). Но их трудно найти. Это подобно лотерее: шанс есть, но не так легко выиграть.
> 
> Утверждается, что таких людей мало: в Индии был только Сараха, знаменитый махасиддха; в Тибете—только Линг Репа, мастер Кагьюпа, который был фантастическим практикующим. Как только мастер Линг Репы передал ему учение, его знание тут же ожило. Но такие люди редки.
> 
> Мастер Шито Дудци [Shigpo Dudtzi),y которого было очень много учеников, поскольку он был великий мастер медитации, говорил, что среди множества учеников в районе от Шангтод Чару Сумдо (где он жил) до Лунгшод не было ни одного чиг чарва, и он добавлял, что они, конечно, где-то есть, но он не встретил ни одного из них.
> ...


Оказывается, существует три типа существ с высокими способностями!
И тот, кто сразу же пробуждается - *чиг чарва* (а именно о них Legba и говорит) - это всего лишь один из трёх типов с высокими способностями и их не так много.

Во как! А Legba говорил, что выссшими способностями обладает только *чиг чарва*!

А как быть с *тодгалва* и *римгьипа*? Как опознать кто есть кто?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, так я же разве волнуюсь?
> Я, как было замечено выше, развлекаюсь.
> Вы вот мне в этом помогаете. 
> Выбрали другими вещами - и славно, почему нет. Высшие способности? Замечательно. Скрипка вместо хоккея? Чудно. По мне так все хорошо, лишь бы определенность была. Вот Аня - молодец. Прямо сказала - слушала дескать интернет, и через него мне ННР сказал, что у меня высшие способности. Зачот. А остальные что-то менжуются и ругают меня плохими словами.


Абстрактные ядра. Уловка духа. (с) The Power of Silence

Рекомендуется к повторному прочтению и обдумыванию.

P.S. "Никто не встает на путь знания добровольно"

----------


## Legba

> Абстрактные ядра. Уловка духа. (с) 
> 
> Рекомендуется к повторному прочтению и обдумыванию.
> 
> P.S. "Никто не встает на путь знания добровольно"


Извините, я это вообще не читал. И не буду. Есть достаточно приличной литературы, а также масса интересных книг по Дхарме - чтобы не тратить время на подобный трэш.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Извините, я это вообще не читал. И не буду. Есть достаточно приличной литературы, а также масса интересных книг по Дхарме - чтобы не тратить время на подобный трэш.


Если приличная литература по Дхарме лишь увеличивает беспокойство ума - стоит попробовать треш. Это будет искусным методом.

Самое забавное, что из приватных разговоров следует: этот треш в точности описывает то, что мы лицезреем вокруг во взаимоотношениях что с хоккейной лигой, что с музыкальной школой.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> и нам можно не делать нёндро!


А можно и делать.  :Smilie:  Вот фиг нас дзогченоидов разберет. Вопрос в том, что пока нендро делаешь, можно доделаться до того, что спрашивать чо дальше будет не у кого.

Ну и насчет нёндров всяческих, так насколько я помню, они включены в тот же самый "Драгоценный сосуд", по которому народ СМС сдает и, вроде как, для того чтобы что-то сдать, его нужно хотя бы прочесть. Ну а по план-графику занятий хотя бы в МДО, вроде делает народ. Так что чего уж клеветать-то?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А можно и делать.  Вот фиг нас дзогченоидов разберет. Вопрос в том, что пока нендро делаешь, можно доделаться до того, что спрашивать чо дальше будет не у кого.


Ринпоче замечает, что скорей некому будет спрашивать, а не не у кого :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Ну блин вы спорите ни о чем, ну может и конечно и спорьте, но тексты то зачем пускать в расход ?
Не стоит этот спор того все же.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ринпоче замечает, что скорей некому будет спрашивать, а не не у кого


Ну лет 5 назад я бы с этим согласился. Но годы идут и сейчас я больше склоняюсь к высказыванию Еше, о том, что можно остаться с красивыми книжками и кучей лунгов

----------


## ullu

> А как быть с *тодгалва* и *римгьипа*?


Ну вообще то там написано же , что если человек имеет высокие способности, то чтобы достигнуть знания, ему сначала нужно выполнить нендро.

Вообще непонятно отношение к нендро, странное какое-то. Какое-то пренебрежительное что ли....
Вообще то даже кусок ткани от монашеского одеяния нужно с почтением прикладывать ко лбу, а тут в общем то целое собрание драгоценных методов . И как-то какое-то странное отношение в этом треде со всех сторон, мне так кажется все же...

----------

Артем Тараненко (06.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> ... Но годы идут и сейчас я больше склоняюсь к высказыванию Еше, о том, что можно остаться с красивыми книжками и кучей лунгов


Для того, у кого цель как раз  в этом (чтение книг и получение лунгов),  миссия будет выполнена.
Правда, ум вряд ли будет удовлетворён накопленным грузом.

----------


## Грег

> Ну вообще то там написано же , что если человек имеет высокие способности, то чтобы достигнуть знания, ему сначала нужно выполнить нендро.
> 
> Вообще непонятно отношение к нендро, странное какое-то. Какое-то пренебрежительное что ли....
> Вообще то даже кусок ткани от монашеского одеяния нужно с почтением прикладывать ко лбу, а тут в общем то целое собрание драгоценных методов . И как-то какое-то странное отношение в этом треде со всех сторон, мне так кажется все же...


Вообще-то, никто кроме Legba на нёндро внимание не заострял (ну и вас).
Речь была о другом.
Никто вроде не говорил, что не стоит делать нёндро.
Зато некоторые собеседники говорят что-то в стиле - "куда вы ... в калашный-то ряд"...

----------


## Legba

> P.S.S. Если чо, то я нендро сделал и не беспокоюсь по данному поводу. ) А как у вас с этим, уважаемые поклонники классики?


Если вопрос был ко мне, то по ряду разделов зашел на 4ый круг. Что свидетельствует о том, что некоторым 100000 - явно мало. :Wink:

----------


## ullu

> "куда вы ... в калашный-то ряд"...


А вам не по фиг ли?

----------

Аньезка (06.11.2009), Артем Тараненко (06.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> А вам не по фиг ли?


Пофиг, но люди спрашивали (другие люди  :Smilie: ). А приши "'эти".
Так что, уже "автоматом" продолжаю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну вообще то там написано же , что если человек имеет высокие способности, то чтобы достигнуть знания, ему сначала нужно выполнить нендро.
> 
> Вообще непонятно отношение к нендро, странное какое-то. Какое-то пренебрежительное что ли....
> Вообще то даже кусок ткани от монашеского одеяния нужно с почтением прикладывать ко лбу, а тут в общем то целое собрание драгоценных методов . И как-то какое-то странное отношение в этом треде со всех сторон, мне так кажется все же...


Абсолютно нормальное тут отношение к нендро. Просто тут один товарищ не догоняет, что нендро из колесниц Тантр к колеснице Ати не имеет никакого отношения :Smilie:

----------


## Вангдраг

С нендро вроде разобрались.Делатьилинеделатьвотвчемвопрос.
А кто может кратко описать "алгоритм" пути практика Дзогчен?

----------


## Аньезка

Остаётся только порадоваться за людей, которые могут планомерно, год за годом, идти к своей цели, выделяя минимум по часу в день на предварительную практику. Это супер, что тут говорить. Хорошо еще, если есть уверенность, что ты проживешь "энное" количество лет. А если вот срочно нужно делать совершенно конкретную практику в соответствиями с обстоятельствами (например, Ваджрасаттву, Тару, или еще что-то душе- и тело-спасительное), нёндро задвигается? Или несмотря ни на что...? Мы - жители мегаполиса, наше время ограничено, мы можем завтра сыграть в ящик от стресса, загазованности воздуха и свино-гриппа. Намкай Норбу Ринпоче всегда учит работать с обстоятельствами. И использовать СУТЬ Учений. Time is precious. (c)

----------


## Грег

> С нендро вроде разобрались.Делатьилинеделатьвотвчемвопрос.
> А кто может кратко описать "алгоритм" пути практика Дзогчен?


Гараб Дорже уже описал.  :Smilie: 

3 завета - 

1. получить передачу (ознакомиться с искомым состоянием), 
2. удостовериться, что это оно  есть,
3. оставаться в этом состоянии.

----------


## Вангдраг

Ну,это не кратко,а предельно кратко.Так и я умею. :Smilie: 
Похоже,что именно в соответствии с этим все и практикуют.

----------


## Грег

> Ну,это не кратко,а предельно кратко.Так и я умею.
> Похоже,что именно в соответствии с этим все и практикуют.


Так  в этом и суть.

Самое первое, что нужно сделать в Дзогчене - это ознакомиться с тем ЧТО придётся практиковать.

Если раз за разом ознакомиться не удаётся, нужно заниматься вспомогательными практиками, чтобы развить способности.

Но эти практики к Дзогчену уже имеют опосредованное отношение.

Вы хотите конкретные практики?
Ну так их много есть. Рушены (внешние, внутренние), семзины, гуру-йога и т.д.

----------


## ullu

> Абсолютно нормальное тут отношение к нендро. Просто тут один товарищ не догоняет, что нендро из колесниц Тантр к колеснице Ати не имеет никакого отношения


Нендро подготавливает ум к получению посвящений и помогает продвинуться в созерцании. Вон и в Семдэ рекомендуется же.
Полезная практика, но требует некоторого времени и иногда условий.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Нендро подготавливает ум к получению посвящений и помогает продвинуться в созерцании. Вон и в Семдэ рекомендуется же.
> Полезная практика, но требует некоторого времени и иногда условий.


Не надо меня уговаривать в полезности нендро :Smilie:  ее тут никто не отрицал. Только вот я не получал от Учителя наставлений его делать. Теперь наверное мне надо все, переданное Ринпоче, забросить и ни в коем случае не делать. а руки в ноги и вперед искать Учителя с наставлениями для выполнения нендро :Smilie: )

----------

Аньезка (06.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> Не надо меня уговаривать в полезности нендро ее тут никто не отрицал. Только вот я не получал от Учителя наставлений его делать. Теперь наверное мне надо все, переданное Ринпоче, забросить и ни в коем случае не делать. а руки в ноги и вперед искать Учителя с наставлениями для выполнения нендро)


ННР всё-таки не говорит о нёндро так, как сейчас транслируете вы.

Намкай Норбу Римпоче (если это ваш учитель) - учитель Дзогчен. Он передаёт учения Дзогчен. Нёндро непосредственно к Дзогчену отношения не имеет, поэтому он наставления по нему и не даёт.
Всё отстальное должны выбирать сами ученики. 
Иначе, это не Дзогчен.
Если считают, что им на пути поможет нёндро, то нужно делать нёдро.

----------

Сергей Хос (06.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если вопрос был ко мне, то по ряду разделов зашел на 4ый круг. Что свидетельствует о том, что некоторым 100000 - явно мало.


Да, далеко же вам до расслабления. ))) Не боись, Лекпа, на 16-м круге полегчает... Может тогда и поймешь методу ННР.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ННР всё-таки не говорит о нёндро так, как сейчас транслируете вы.


 Что я не так транслирую? :Smilie:  все что я тут транслировал в точности выражено в "Намкай Норбу Римпоче - учитель Дзогчен. Он передаёт учения Дзогчен. Нёндро непосредственно к Дзогчену отношения не имеет, поэтому он наставления по нему и не даёт."

----------


## Аньезка

В конечном итоге, друзья мои, всё начинается с выбора Учителя, с определенных чувств, вдохновения и доверия Ему. А метОда, будь то Шедра модерн-стайл, Дзогчен "для всех" или классическая Тхеравада - дело десятое. Все эти методы, я уверена, могут дать результат. Связь с Учителем первична, имхо, а потом нужно просто тупо делать, что Он тебе говорит, излишне не размышляя. Смущает общение посредством вэб-трансляций? Всегда есть возможность подойти лично на ретритах. Даже со мной это произошло, хотя боялась как огня, тряслась от страха, и всячески уклонялась.  :Smilie:  Мне вот, по логике, с моим вегетарианскими завихрениями, тоже прямой путь в классику, к Патрулу Ринпоче, например...  Ан нет, тянет к другому, который мясо любит.  :Big Grin:  Что поделаешь? Кармические взаимосвязи, наверное. "Родителей не выбирают".

----------

Артем Тараненко (06.11.2009), куру хунг (06.11.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> "Намкай Норбу Римпоче - учитель Дзогчен. Он передаёт учения Дзогчен. Нёндро непосредственно к Дзогчену отношения не имеет, поэтому он наставления по нему и не даёт."


Все-таки дает- по "тантрическому" нендро- целую книжку написал.
Однако и так называемые "низшие тантрические практики " божеств, передаваемые в ДО в виде лунгов, также не имеют к дзогчен отношения- вроде бы... А НННР их также дает...

----------


## ullu

> Не надо меня уговаривать в полезности нендро ее тут никто не отрицал. Только вот я не получал от Учителя наставлений его делать. Теперь наверное мне надо все, переданное Ринпоче, забросить и ни в коем случае не делать. а руки в ноги и вперед искать Учителя с наставлениями для выполнения нендро)


Вы говорите что нендро не имеет никакого отношения к Ати йоге. А в Семде оно рекомендуется как практика которую надо делать людям с высшими способностями. Получается что имеет.

----------


## Грег

> Все-таки дает- по "тантрическому" нендро- целую книжку написал.
> Однако и так называемые "низшие тантрические практики " божеств, передаваемые в ДО в виде лунгов, также не имеют к дзогчен отношения- вроде бы... А НННР их также дает...


Когда упоминают нёндро, обычно имеют в виду традиционные 4 стотысячных.

Практики божеств к самой Ати-йоге отношения, в общем-то не имеют.
Когда Римпоче их даёт, он так и говорит - "эти практики мы выполняем в стиле Ану-йоги".

В Ати-йоге это вспомогательные практики, направленные на поддержание основной.

К тому же, часто ученики сами просят дать им какие-либо практики.

В Дзогчене ученик не ограничен какими-либо конкретными практиками.
Он волен выбирать нужные ему на данный момент практики.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Когда упоминают нёндро, обычно имеют в виду традиционные 4 стотысячных.
> 
> .


Так я и говорю, по этому самому традиционному нендро ННР целую книжку написал.

----------


## куру хунг

> Все-таки дает- по "тантрическому" нендро- целую книжку написал


.

 Ну во-первых, обсуждаемый текст не есть книжка по тантрическому нёндро.

 Это Учение Семдэ от мастера Содогпы.
 Около 40 стр в книге посвящены классическому нёндро(почти половина текста), но...!!!!
 Надо внимательно читать, наставления по нёндро у ЧННР даются *исключительно в стиле Дзогчен, а не Тантры.*

 Кстати говоря, возможно это единственный случай , когда Римпоче давал объяснения и комментировал, классическое нёндро. 
 Это было, аж в далёком 1991 году в Меригаре.

 А вообще вопрос о том, каким образом нёндро затесалось в чисто дзогченновское учениеСемде, сам по себе интересен. В самой книге об этом -не говориться.
 В классическом Семдэ, конечно же нет никакого нёндро.

 Линия Семдэ, принято считатьв Тибете идёт от Вайрочаны.
 Во времена Вайрочаны в Тибете никакого нёндро в помине не было.
 Данная линия (кама) идёт от Вайрочаны и через несколько поколений оказывется у Мастера Содогпы(16 век). 
 Из книги непонятно, передавал ли мастер Содогпа эти наставления по Семде, уже с привеском в ввиде классического нёндро или нет.
 Но потом упоминается, эта линия к современным мастерам и в т. ч . ЧННР прошла через мастеров Римэ, а именно Джамьянга Кьенце Вангпо.

 Тут моё ИМХО, мне думается что именно во времена Риме(конец 19 века) к данной традиции и пристегнули классическое нёндро.

----------

Грег (06.11.2009)

----------


## Грег

> Так я и говорю, по этому самому традиционному нендро ННР целую книжку написал.


Тогда, что значит "тантрическое"?

----------


## куру хунг

> Однако и так называемые "низшие тантрические практики " божеств, передаваемые в ДО в виде лунгов, также не имеют к дзогчен отношения- вроде бы... А НННР их также дает...


 Да нет. Это в большинстве своём  практики в стиле Ану-йоги.
 По крайней мере Римпоче предлагает их таким образом выполнять.
 А там уж у кого как получится.

----------


## ullu

> .
>  В самой книге об этом -не говориться.


Че-та может мы про разные книги? Она начинается с объяснения нендро, книга по Семдэ.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Тогда, что значит "тантрическое"?


Если не ошибаюсь, слышал такой термин от учеников ННР.
Тантрическое- это и есть 4 (или 5) стотысячных. Обычно оно называется "внутренним" нендро и идет сразу за "внешним"- 4-мя мыслями, обращающими ум к Дхарме.

----------


## куру хунг

> В конце концов, ежели ученик не распознал Ригпа (а ежели распознал - сунь палец в огонь и проверь) - то добро пожаловать к тем же самым предварительным практикам (рушены и семдзины).


 Анюта жжёшшь!
 Вот после таких лекомысленых заяв, нас дзогченноидов и поклёвывают Легба и Ко.

 Нет и не может быть никаких сиддхов(типа засунь руку в огонь) у практикующих Дзогчен обнаруживших своё изначальное состояние.

 А засовывать руку в огонь рекомендуется тем, кто сомневается итегрировал ли он своё ригпа с сущностью элементов или нет.
 Вспомни хорошенько, Римпоче приводит пример с Гуру Римпоче , когда он не сгорел в огне, как пример того, что он интегрировал свой состояние с сущностью элемента огонь.

 И понятное дело, что между практикующим обнаружившим ригпа(1 завет) и практикующим объединяющем со своим изначальным состоянием сущность элемента огонь (3-ий завет и вообще это уже завершение тогала или янгти, можно сказать одной ногой, как гриться уже в Теле Света)-*дистанции огромного размера*. :Cry:

----------

Legba (06.11.2009), Аньезка (06.11.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Че-та может мы про разные книги? Она начинается с объяснения нендро, книга по Семдэ.


 В самой книге не говориться, откуда появилось нёндро в этой линии  передачи.

 Говориться, что она (передача) идёт от Вайрочаны.
*Но во времена Вайрочаны-никакого нёндро не было*

----------


## Грег

> Все-таки дает- по "тантрическому" нендро- целую книжку написал.
> Однако и так называемые "низшие тантрические практики " божеств, передаваемые в ДО в виде лунгов, также не имеют к дзогчен отношения- вроде бы... А НННР их также дает...


Я уже пояснил для чего он их даёт.
И выполняются они в стиле высшей тантры - Ану-йоги.

PS. Когда ездишь на машине, то у тебя в багажнике всегда лежит запасное колесо. Вроде бы оно и не нужно, машина и на 4-х колёсах прекрасно едет. Но, иногда и оно может пригодиться.
К тому же, иногда легче на мотоцикле доехать, по пробкам, к примеру, а то и на автобусе.   :Wink:

----------


## куру хунг

> Да не таким будет наш ответ вовсе.
> Вы, уважаемый Легба, видимо трансляции ННР не слушаете. Я вот слушаю и слышу, что Ринпоче часто повторяет такую фразу: "Если вы заинтересовались Дзогченом, значит у вас уже есть высшие способности!" Поэтому да, у нас высшие способности и нам можно не делать нёндро!


 Анют, извени дорогуша, но опять оттжиг, закоторый получаем отлуп от Легбы и Ко.
 Эт ты невнимательно слушаешь.

 Никогда Римпроче не мог такого сказать: 
*Если вы заинтересовались Дзогченом, значит у вас уже есть высшие способности!
*

 Чаще всего он говорит, что если Вы пришли на Учение,то у вас есть *какие то способности*. А то и вообще-*Значит у вас есть связь с Учением*.

 А *высшие способности!* и просто *способности* или *связь с Учением*-этоочень и весьма разные вещи.

 Проверяеться очень просто-эмпирическим путём.

 Если б все кто приходил за последнии 30-35 лет (более 3000 ретритов!!!!, не считая иннет-трансляций) к Римпоче, были с высшими способностями, то естественно они б оставались его учениками и были в ДО.
 В таком случае в мировой ДО сейчас было б 1000000-3000000 человек.
 Но увы на нынешний момент в ДО от 5000 до 6000 человек.
 Неувязочки панимашь.

 Да и положа руку на сердце, нет никаких гарантий, что любой из нас, через какое то время вдруг скажет себе-да какой нафих дзогчен-магчен, гори он синем пламенем.

 Обернись вокруг. Даже в моём захудалом городке, половина тех, кто ещё 4-5 лет назад пяткою себя в грудь стуча, грили мой Учитель ННР навеки-куда то растворились в пространстве.

 Посмотри в МДО-мне кажеться 90-95% народу пришли после 2000 г.
 Где остальные? Где несколко тысяч опередаченных в 90-е годы?
 Растворились в Джалу что ль все уже? :Wink: 
 А тож поди считали себя с высшими способностями, коли попали на ретрит к ЧННР.
 А история, о том что, один из самых старых учеников Римпоче с 4-ым сданным уровнем СМС подался вдруг в раввины?

 Так чта-не всё так прямолинейно, Увы.  :Confused:

----------

Александр С (07.11.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Куру, я все понимаю, про огонь ты прав... но про именно _высшие способности_ Ринпоче таки говорил. И слышала это не только я. 
Высшие способности - это потенциал, который может и не раскрыться, если не заниматься.

----------


## Гьялцен

> PS. Когда ездишь на машине, то у тебя в багажнике всегда лежит запасное колесо. Вроде бы оно и не нужно, машина и на 4-х колёсах прекрасно едет. Но, иногда и оно может пригодиться.
> К тому же, иногда легче на мотоцикле доехать, по пробкам, к примеру, а то и на автобусе.


В таком случае практики божеств являются для вас чем-то внешним, что Вы привносите в свой ум, Грег ,- если исходить из этой аналогии.

----------


## Грег

> В таком случае практики божеств являются для вас чем-то внешним, что Вы привносите в свой ум, Грег ,- если исходить из этой аналогии.


Да, в какой-то мере.  :Smilie: 
Их, в данном случае, так и называют - вторичные практики, неосновные, вспомогательные (с точки зрения Ати-йоги).

Но всё-таки важно понимать,  что все божества - это эманация нашей истинной природы (нашей собственной!!! а не некоей внешней силы).
При таком отношении к этим практикам нет проблем с "внешним". Ничего в ум не привносится.  :Wink:

----------


## куру хунг

> Куру, я все понимаю, про огонь ты прав... но про именно _высшие способности_ Ринпоче таки говорил. И слышала это не только я. 
> Высшие способности - это потенциал, который может и не раскрыться, если не заниматься.


 Гы...Ну как говориться есть *высшие способности* и _высшие способности_.

 Тут путаница оттого, что разные системы измерения.
 То о чём ты говоришь-это высшие способности относительно других практишинеров, тяготеющих к другим уровням Учения.
 Римпоче постоянно эти шесть способностей объясняет.
 Но похоже на то, что у большинства нынешних учеников ЧННР, только первая способность(заинтересованность в Учении) в некотором зачатии имеется(остальные5 почти напрочь отсутствуют), этим и обясняется ИМХО "текучка кадров в ДО"

 А есть ещё и классификация по 9 уровням способностей к Дзогчен приводимая в обсуждаемой книге Семдэ Мастера Содогпы(в самом конце книги), которая берёт за критерий способность индиввида практиковать шинэ и лхагтонг.

 Так вот я возражал, против твоего употребления словосочетания ВЫСШИИ СПОСОБНОСТИ, именно в последнем случае.

----------

Александр С (07.11.2009), Аньезка (06.11.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В стиле ану-йоги возможен успех, без разговоров, но как насчет определенных  способностей?

----------


## Аньезка

Кстати, по той ссылочке, которую я привела, очень хорошо все по поводу нендро изложено с цитатами из ННР. Хех, 2005 год... а вопросы у людей те же самые.  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> В стиле ану-йоги возможен успех, без разговоров, но как насчет определенных  способностей?


 каких, таких определённых?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вы говорите что нендро не имеет никакого отношения к Ати йоге. А в Семде оно рекомендуется как практика которую надо делать людям с высшими способностями. Получается что имеет.


Что от самого Гараба Дордже где-то нендро завалялось?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Все-таки дает- по "тантрическому" нендро- целую книжку написал.
> Однако и так называемые "низшие тантрические практики " божеств, передаваемые в ДО в виде лунгов, также не имеют к дзогчен отношения- вроде бы... А НННР их также дает...


 Ринпоче получил многочисленные передачи, в том числе и тантрические, так что не удивительно, что он книжку написал. Только он не дает это на каждом ретрите.

----------


## ullu

> В самой книге не говориться, откуда появилось нёндро в этой линии  передачи.
> 
>  Говориться, что она (передача) идёт от Вайрочаны.
> *Но во времена Вайрочаны-никакого нёндро не было*


Но сейчас то есть. И у нас же передача этого метода, который сейчас, а не который тогда.
Значит нельзя сказать что в этом методе нет нендро.

Да и по моему Прибежище, Бодхичитту, подношение Трем Драгоценностям, выражение почтения Трем Драгоценностям, Гуру-йогу уж точно  :Smilie: , и очищение через пребывание в безграничном пространстве Ваджрасаттвы никто вроде как никогда не отменял.
Если кто-то каждую из этих практик понимает как начитку 100 000 повторений некоторых строк, то имхо это его личный выбор.
Чего тут спорить то?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Но сейчас то есть. И у нас же передача этого метода, который сейчас, а не который тогда.
> Значит нельзя сказать что в этом методе нет нендро.


 И сейчас нету. Колесница это одно, а как оно передается совсем другое.

----------


## Legba

2 куру.
Спасибо. Вернул мне веру в человечество.  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Но сейчас то есть. И у нас же передача этого метода, который сейчас, а не который тогда.
> Значит нельзя сказать что в этом методе нет нендро.


 В разделе Семдэ(как методе) нет и не может быть нёндро.
 Читай книгу ЧННР "Четыре созерцания Семдэ"
 не знаю уж как и объяснять ещё.

 Другое дело, что в  20-ти  с лишним линий передач(упоминаемых ЧННР), возможно, что угодно прилепиться к наставлениям по 4-ём йогам Семдэ в процессе эволюции.
 А нас(дзогченоидов) есть и классическая передача Семдэ, без довесков.
 И кому, что практиковать выбирает сам.

 Мне вот лично сдаёться, что рИМПОЧЕ ТАК ЗАДОЛБАЛИ ВОПРОСАМИ ПО НЁНДРО В 80-ЫЕ годы.
 Что он специально раскопал где то это Учение. И дал его исключительно с целью не сколько для того, что б объяснять Дзогчен Семдэ ,*а что б объяснить практикующим, как делать классическое нёндро с позиции Дзогчен*.И он это сделал великолепно.
 Как и всё впрочем, что он делает

 Потому как и до того и после, Римпоче неоднократно давал классические наставления по Семдэ, не упоминая даже о линии Дзогчен Семдэ от Мастера Содогпы.

----------


## куру хунг

> 2 куру.
> Спасибо. Вернул мне веру в человечество.


 Чем???? :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## ullu

> Что от самого Гараба Дордже где-то нендро завалялось?


В Трех заветах нет наставлений по нендро.
Но это не означает, что предварительные практики не развивают способности получать знание дзогчен. Про Гуру-йогу я вообще не говорю уже, в Ати-йоге она из предварительных практик становится основной.
Поэтому нельзя говорить, что нендро не имеет никакого отношения к Ати-йоге.
Таким же образом никакого отношения к Ати-йоге не имеют семдзины и рушены.
Имхо, здесь нужно смотреть на то, как конкретный человек делает это.
Если вы принимаете прибежище для того что бы развить созерцание, то это предварительная практика дзочген, а если для того что бы развить способность получать посвящения тантры, то это преварительная практика тантры..( грубо конечно обобщила, но как-то так ).

----------


## ullu

> И сейчас нету. Колесница это одно, а как оно передается совсем другое.


Что-то мне кажется что нельзя отделить учение от учителя и передачи.
Если учитель передал, то значит есть.

----------


## ullu

> В разделе Семдэ(как методе) нет и не может быть нёндро.


Это почему же его там не может быть? В семдэ есть туны формальной практики, а значит есть предварительная часть, основная и заключительная.
Обязательно.

А придумывать что нендро прилепилось в процессе эволюции , хотя в тексте есть конкретные объяснения как оно используется в этом методе и зачем , как то странно имхо.

----------


## куру хунг

> Это почему же его там не может быть? В семдэ есть туны формальной практики, а значит есть предварительная часть, основная и заключительная.
> Обязательно.


 Да???? Гмм... И как же выглядит к примеру тун для первой йоги семдэ? где там предварительная, основная и заключительная части? :Big Grin:

----------


## куру хунг

> А придумывать что нендро прилепилось в процессе эволюции , хотя в тексте есть конкретные объяснения как оно используется в этом методе и зачем , как то странно имхо.


 Ну и что, что есть объяснение, как оно используется? разве это объясняет, как нёндро в передаче Семдэ появилось?

 тем более из текста непонятно, объснения эти Содогпы или Римпоче.
 Я склонясь к тому, что Римпоче.

*Во времена Вайрочаны не было нёндро*

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Что-то мне кажется что нельзя отделить учение от учителя и передачи.
> Если учитель передал, то значит есть.


В одной практике переданой Ринпоче сначала выполняется в стиле низших тантр, потом в стиле ану-йоги. И оснований заявлять, что вопрошение мудрости у реализованного существа из колесницы низших тантр, входит в состав колесницы ану-йоги нет никаких. Так что разные колесницы могут даже в одной садхане уживаться, но одно другим от этого не становится.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Но это не означает, что предварительные практики не развивают способности получать знание дзогчен..


 Еще раз - все тут прекрасно понимают ценность нендро, но оно от этого Дзогченом не становится.

----------


## ullu

> Да???? Гмм... И как же выглядит к примеру тун для первой йоги семдэ? где там предварительная, основная и заключительная части?


Ну как обычный тун я так полагаю.
Прибежище и бодхичитта, Гуру-йога, основная практика, посвящение заслуг.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну как обычный тун я так полагаю.
> Прибежище и бодхичитта, Гуру-йога, основная практика, посвящение заслуг.


А где тут классическое нендро из колесниц Тантр? :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Еще раз - все тут прекрасно понимают ценность нендро, но оно от этого Дзогченом не становится.


А от чего какая-то практика становится практикой дзогчен?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А от чего какая-то практика становится практикой дзогчен?


Еще раз... - "В одной практике переданой Ринпоче сначала выполняется в стиле низших тантр, потом в стиле ану-йоги. И оснований заявлять, что вопрошение мудрости у реализованного существа из колесницы низших тантр, входит в состав колесницы ану-йоги нет никаких. Так что разные колесницы могут даже в одной садхане уживаться, но одно другим от этого не становится."

----------


## ullu

> В одной практике переданой Ринпоче сначала выполняется в стиле низших тантр, потом в стиле ану-йоги. И оснований заявлять, что вопрошение мудрости у реализованного существа из колесницы низших тантр, входит в состав колесницы ану-йоги нет никаких. Так что разные колесницы могут даже в одной садхане уживаться, но одно другим от этого не становится.


Ну вот одна и таже практика сперва была практикой низших тантр, а потом стала практикой ану-йоги.
И изменился только стиль выполнения. Чего ж с нендро так не может быть?

----------

Дордже (10.10.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Еще раз... - "В одной практике переданой Ринпоче сначала выполняется в стиле низших тантр, потом в стиле ану-йоги. И оснований заявлять, что вопрошение мудрости у реализованного существа из колесницы низших тантр, входит в состав колесницы ану-йоги нет никаких. Так что разные колесницы могут даже в одной садхане уживаться, но одно другим от этого не становится."


То что не становится это понятно, но от чего становится то? 
Как вы определяете это вот практика дзочген, а это нет?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну вот одна и таже практика сперва была практикой низших тантр, а потом стала практикой ану-йоги.
> И изменился только стиль выполнения. Чего ж с нендро так не может быть?


Не одна и та же практика потом становится другой, а две практики из разных колесниц объеденены в одной садхане.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> То что не становится это понятно, но от чего становится то? 
> Как вы определяете это вот практика дзочген, а это нет?


Ни от чего не становится. Есть колесница Ати, есть колесницы Сутр, Тантр. И разговор начался про нендро из Тантрических колесниц, и оно не имеет никакого отношения к колеснице Ати. Потому Ринпоче и не дает наставлений выполнять это нендро на каждом ретрите.

----------


## ullu

> А где тут классическое нендро из колесниц Тантр?


Прибежище и бодхичитта, гуру-йога - классическое нендро выполненное в стиле дзогчен.
С чего это предварительные практики стали относиться к колеснице тантр вообще? Они вообще ни к какой колеснице не относятся сами по себе. 
Это в дзогчген добавляются ещё особые предварительные практики, а в тантрах то особых предварительных практик нету, кроме разьве что Ваджрасаттвы. Но она особая по отношению к сутре, но не по отношению к дзогчен.

----------


## ullu

> Не одна и та же практика потом становится другой, а две практики из разных колесниц объеденены в одной садхане.


Я надеюсь это Гуру-йога , которая в каждой колеснице разная, но от этого не становится разными практиками?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В одной практике переданой Ринпоче сначала выполняется в стиле низших тантр, потом в стиле ану-йоги. И оснований заявлять, что вопрошение мудрости у реализованного существа из колесницы низших тантр, входит в состав колесницы ану-йоги нет никаких. Так что разные колесницы могут даже в одной садхане уживаться, но одно другим от этого не становится.


В одном из текстов в собрании Цамдраг есть примеры практик Авалокитешвары в соответствии с различными колесницами, начиная от шравакаяны и завершая ати-йогой. Так что ваше высказывание не совсем точно относительно того, что "вопрошение мудрости у реализованного существа из колесницы низших тантр" не может входить в более высокие уровни. Там используется вовсех случаях одно божество, т.е. Авалокитешвара.

----------


## куру хунг

> Ну как обычный тун я так полагаю.
> Прибежище и бодхичитта, Гуру-йога, основная практика, посвящение заслуг.


Мдя...Ну в принципе, если так уж обусловлена формальной стороной дела, можно наверное и так.

 Хотя с другой стороны, непонятно как ты собираешься делать чогжаки? :Cry:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я надеюсь это Гуру-йога , которая в каждой колеснице разная, но от этого не становится разными практиками?


Вобщем ullu идите изучите сначала, что такое колесницы (воззрение, медитация, поведение), а потом поговорим...

----------


## куру хунг

> Я надеюсь это Гуру-йога , которая в каждой колеснице разная, но от этого не становится разными практиками?


 Да вот пожалуй тут с точностью до наоборот.

 Вследствии того, что гуру-йоги разные могут, мы и имеем разные колесницы. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ullu

> Вобщем ullu идите изучите сначала, что такое колесницы (воззрение, медитация, поведение), а потом поговорим...


Ишь ты  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Мдя...Ну в принципе, если так уж обусловлена формальной стороной дела, можно наверное и так.
> 
>  Хотя с другой стороны, непонятно как ты собираешься делать чогжаки?


Ну там же нету тунов формальной практики то вроде?

поэтому их можно делать прямо во время нендро !  :Smilie:  :Big Grin:  :Kiss:

----------


## куру хунг

> Ну там же нету тунов формальной практики то вроде?
> 
> поэтому их можно делать прямо во время нендро !


 Ну вот и договорилась!!!!!

 Когда есть способность делать трекчо(чоджаки) или хотя б в чистом виде практиковать Семде, то уже есть приличные способности к Дзогчен, и в этом случае нёндро, как метод развивающий способности, давно уже и в бок не упёрлось, по определению. :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Kiss:

----------


## ullu

> Ну вот и договорилась!!!!!
> 
>  Когда есть способность делать трекчо(чоджаки) или хотя б в чистом виде практиковать Семде, то уже есть приличные способности к Дзогчен, и в этом случае нёндро, как метод развивающий способности, давно уже и в бок не упёрлось, по определению.


Ну так с этим то кто бы спорил то  :Smilie:   :Kiss:  :Cool:

----------


## куру хунг

> Ну так с этим то кто бы спорил то



 Дак ты и споришь то. Гы... :Big Grin: 
 Не веришь? перечитай, что понаписала в этом треде :Embarrassment:

----------


## ullu

> Дак ты и споришь то. Гы...
>  Не веришь? перечитай, что понаписала в этом треде


Я не с этим спорю.

----------


## куру хунг

> Я не с этим спорю.


 Ах, ну да , как же я забыл!!! :Smilie: 
Когда ты с кем то и о чём то споришь, никто к концу спора как правило и не понимает, включаю саму тебя, - с кем и о чём ты споришь. :Embarrassment:  :Cry:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Правда, ум вряд ли будет удовлетворён накопленным грузом.


Боюсь, что ум будет удовлетворен только в конечной точке.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> С нендро вроде разобрались.Делатьилинеделатьвотвчемвопрос.
> А кто может кратко описать "алгоритм" пути практика Дзогчен?


Ых! Ых! Ых!

ХЫЦ.....  :Smilie:

----------

куру хунг (06.11.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да нет. Это в большинстве своём  практики в стиле Ану-йоги.
>  По крайней мере Римпоче предлагает их таким образом выполнять.
>  А там уж у кого как получится.


Ниправдо! Ринпоче всегда говорит: "Но если у Вас есть время и Вам нравится..."  :Smilie:  Вот мне, например, нравится песни петь и мультики смотреть.  :Smilie:  Вот Ринпоче, например, Ваджракилаю передал. Все четко, ясно и на страничку, но как душевненько после этого полистать 400 страниц Намчак Пудри про то же самое, но в картинках.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Ах, ну да , как же я забыл!!!
> Когда ты с кем то и о чём то споришь, никто к концу спора как правило и не понимает, включаю саму тебя, - с кем и о чём ты споришь.


Ну начинается. Не придумывай пожалуйста. 
Я спорю о том, что не может быть никакой приводящей к освобождению практики без прибежища и бодхичитты, не может быть никакой дзогченовской практики без гуру-йоги, не может быть никакой связи с линией передачи без практики подношения Трем драгоценностям, не может быть никакого возникновения мудрости без очищения ума в пространстве Ваджрасаттвы.
этого просто не может быть, что бы ты ни практиковал , хочешь сутру, хочешь дзочген, в каком-то виде ты обязательно это делаешь.
Либо в виде повторения 4х строк, либо в виде принятия обетов, либо в виде произнесения А, либо в виде спонтанного пребывания в знании своей природы.

Поэтому если ты говоришь что нендро не было когда был Вайрочана, то это одно и тоже , что ты бы сказал во времена Вайрочаны не было гуру-йоги, прибежища, бодхичитты, подношения и очищения. 
Потому что нендро это и есть все это. А не бубнение себе под нос 100 000 непонятных тибетских слов.
А если вы говорите про начитку то и говорите начитка, потому что нендро это не начитка, это практика у которой есть смысл. А сводить нендро к начитке и говорить об этом как о классическом тантрическом нендро это пошло.
Поэтому я и сказала пожалейте нендро.

----------

Sadhak (07.11.2009), Артем Тараненко (06.11.2009), Вангдраг (07.11.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А если вы говорите про начитку то и говорите начитка, потому что нендро это не начитка, это практика у которой есть смысл. А сводить нендро к начитке и говорить об этом как о классическом тантрическом нендро это пошло.
> Поэтому я и сказала пожалейте нендро.


Почему это пошло? сам Ринпчое его нендро называет, частенько его упоминая на ретритах. И объясняет почему он его не дает и не заставляет делать.

----------


## Грег

> Боюсь, что ум будет удовлетворен только в конечной точке.


нет никакой конечной точки...

----------


## Shunja

Якой точке? Дзогчен имеет отношение к реальности весьма опосредованное, как собственно и вся Вселенная.

----------


## ullu

> Почему это пошло? сам Ринпчое его нендро называет, частенько его упоминая на ретритах. И объясняет почему он его не дает и не заставляет делать.


Ну потому что когда это не в объяснении Ринпоче, то это сводит разговор о практике к препирательствам на тему почему вы не делаете практику в той форме в которой мы её делаем, будто практика может выполняться только в одной единственной форме, а во всех других формах она тут же теряет свой смысл.
А это пошло, потому что все знают что это не так, однако продолжают мурыжить тему используя этот поверхностный подход. 
Можно было бы понять, если бы разговаривали люди первый раз прочитавшие книжку и не имеющие никакого понимания вообще.
Но когда это делают люди, которые на собственном опыте уже обнаружили что прибежище принимается не только внешне, но и внутренне и тайно и т.д., то вот тогда такой поверхностный подход это пошло.

----------

Александр С (08.11.2009), Артем Тараненко (07.11.2009), Вангдраг (07.11.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А это пошло, потому что все знают что это не так, однако продолжают мурыжить тему используя этот поверхностный подход.


 Кто здесь чего мурыжит, используя поверхностный подход? о_О Сдается кому-то надо вдумчивей вчитываться в тему, прежде чем вступать в разговор, чтобы в итоге не спорить с собственными фантазиями...

----------

куру хунг (07.11.2009)

----------


## Турецкий

> Здравствуйте!
> Мне очень нравится учение Дзогчен. К сожалению я новичок и многого пока не знаю и не понимаю. Недавно обнаружил некий сайт http://www.stopdzogchen.narod.ru Там автор доказывает что Дзогчен не настоящее учение. Что тело света, питание сущностью элементов, защитники и вообще всё учение - это фантазии.  У меня недостаточно квалификации, чтобы в этом разобратся. Помогите проанализировать ту информацию которая там приведена. Нужна помощь! 
> Заранее благодарен.
> 
> 
> N.B. 
> Уважаемые практики Дзогчен!
> 
> Пожалуйста, перестаньте переносить тему о реальности учения Дзогчен в сферу эмоциональных перепалок и перестрелок. Нет, эту статью написал не я (даже если бы я написал её, ну и что бы это изменило?). Но знаете прочитав все эти сообщения мне становится немного жаль, что не я. В этой статье приведены серъёзные, если не сказать очень серъёзные доводы. Пожалуйста, полемизируйте в этом же стиле. Доводы, доказательства какие-нибудь. Кроме них больше ничего не нужно. Здесь же я вижу лишь фейерверки эмоций. 
> ...


А можно по сути ответа просто отослать к уже мной написанному топику? - http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=467

почитал по вашей ссылке - улыбнуло конечно =))

Мне вспомнилась полемика вокруг бронешлема - одни теоретики утверждали, что нет смысла в усилении брони, т.к. шлем выдержит, но сломаются позвонки в шее и прочее, другие теоретики - сравнивали пулю с футбольным мячом - показывая опять же расчетами - что пуля неспособна сломать шею человеку - при ударе в лоб бронешлема.

В итоге - бронешлемы успешно модернизированы и сейчас спасают даже от бронебойных (в ряде случаев) пуль - при облегчении его веса и повышении комфорта использования.

Так и здесь - недостаток информации и неучтенные моменты - как раз и играют роль в том - что авторы данного сайта написали эти статьи.

Ну хорошо хоть никто не призывает сжигать на кострах или пытать подобно инквизиции того же Галилея =)))

Или вот - ещё тот перл - "По этой причине Французская Академия наук ещё в 1775 г. прекратила рассмотрение проектов вечного движения" - а ещё - эта же Академия Наук сравнительно ещё недавно - пару столетий назад - вынесла вердикт в отношении метеоритов - "камни с неба падать не могут" =))) А воз и ныне там =))) - Падают и падают... =)))

----------


## Сергей А

Удаленный тэг "трэш" очень подошел бы к этому топику :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> нет никакой конечной точки...


За что люблю каббалистов, так это за концепцию Айн Соф, центр которого везде, а границы которого нигде.  :Smilie:  Конечная точка, ИМХО, окончательное и безоговорочное просветление.  :Smilie:

----------

Игорь Эдвардович (15.12.2009)

----------


## Александр Кириченко

> В связи с этим у меня есть вопрос: делается ли различие в буддийской философии между галлюцинацией и обычным восприятием? Существует ли вообще в буддийской методологии познания понятие галлюцинации?





> Конечно есть, это же основа основ Буддизма, что абсолютно всё одна большая галлюцинация



       Наконец-то наш разговор перестал напоминать поиски чёрной кошки в тёмной комнате, в которой вообще нет кошек.
       Я читал: многие буддийские мастера говорят, что учение необходимо проверять. Что ж, последуем их совету - Ваше утверждение легко проверить в эксперименте. В experimentum crucis так сказать. 
       Как известно, в галлюцинациях можно летать, в них могут нарушаться любые законы – поэтому их и называют галлюцинациями. Раз это так, то поднимитесь на 15-й этаж высотного дома и без всяких вспомогательных и поддерживающих устройств вроде парашюта шагните из окна наружу. При условии, что Вы полетите, как летают во снах и галлюцинациях, Вы покажете всем людям, что всё нереально, всё есть галлюцинация. Благо от Вашего поступка будем безмерным. 
       И не забудьте выставить веб-камеру с трансляцией на сайт. Адрес сайта и время прыжка соблаговолите сообщить заранее. Вот это будет реальный довод, а не вздор, который приходится здесь читать. Если вы живёте где-то поблизости, я готов приехать и самолично наблюдать Ваш полёт.
       С надеждой и признательностью, Александр Кириченко.

----------


## Александр Кириченко

> Прошу Вас, попытайтесь ответить на вопрос, заданный в сообщении №1. Ответа вот уже год как нет.





> Это потому, что вопроса как такового нет. В чём вопрос-то?



       Мне приходилось беседовать с человеком, которому по его утверждениям Иисус Христос лично(sic!) показывал устройство рая и ада в течение 15 дней. Он так вдохновенно и убедительно об этом рассказывает, что возле него начала образовываться группа последователей. Рассказы тибетских лам о теле света, о перерождениях, о защитниках и пр. и пр. являются такими же рассказами такого же сорта людей? Если нет, то в чём разница?

       Задать вопрос понятнее более не могу – я не педагог.

       Заранее благодарю за внятные ответы.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Учите матчасть, милейший

----------


## куру хунг

> Задать вопрос понятнее более не могу – я не педагог.
> 
>        Заранее благодарю за внятные ответы.


 Это хорошо конечно, что *благодарите за внятные ответы*, но мож пора уже попробовать начать их и понимать понемногу :Cry: 

 Ужо более *60 стр.* *внятных ответов*?  :EEK!: 

 Моть в консерватории, что то подправить???

----------


## Legba

Wow!



> Мне приходилось беседовать с человеком, которому по его утверждениям Иисус Христос лично(sic!) показывал устройство рая и ада в течение 15 дней. Он так вдохновенно и убедительно об этом рассказывает, что возле него начала образовываться группа последователей. Рассказы тибетских лам о теле света, о перерождениях, о защитниках и пр. и пр. являются такими же рассказами такого же сорта людей? Если нет, то в чём разница?


Так. Давайте, для начала, разберемся с Вашим примером. Он подразумевает, очевидно, что Вы *абсолютно точно* знаете, что к Вашему знакомому *не* приходид лично Христос - и ничего такого не рассказывал. Дабы определиться с Вашей лично картиной мира - объясните, откуда Вы это знаете? :Cool:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мне приходилось беседовать с человеком, которому по его утверждениям Иисус Христос лично(sic!) показывал устройство рая и ада в течение 15 дней. Он так вдохновенно и убедительно об этом рассказывает, что возле него начала образовываться группа последователей. Рассказы тибетских лам о теле света, о перерождениях, о защитниках и пр. и пр. являются такими же рассказами такого же сорта людей? Если нет, то в чём разница?
> 
>        Задать вопрос понятнее более не могу – я не педагог.
> 
>        Заранее благодарю за внятные ответы.


Разница в том, что у персонажа был отличный поставщик: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwupvKfCEdo

----------


## ullu

> Мне приходилось беседовать с человеком, которому по его утверждениям Иисус Христос лично(sic!) показывал устройство рая и ада в течение 15 дней. Он так вдохновенно и убедительно об этом рассказывает, что возле него начала образовываться группа последователей. Рассказы тибетских лам о теле света, о перерождениях, о защитниках и пр. и пр. являются такими же рассказами такого же сорта людей? Если нет, то в чём разница?
> 
>        Задать вопрос понятнее более не могу – я не педагог.
> 
>        Заранее благодарю за внятные ответы.


не знаю внятный ли это ответ....
Ну здесь есть такой момент, что рассуждать сейчас о достоверности радужного тела вообще то ни к чему.
Это не доказывается желаемым вами способом и к тому же не нуждается в доказательствах, потому что это не что-то, что вообще кому-то не желающему ( или даже просто желающему ) и не следующему по пути ( или следующему, но как-то так...не очень то и охотно)  предлагается. 
Это вообще то ни кем не предлагается, и не какая-то опция, которую вы можете получить стоит только вам этого просто захотеть. 
Это, напротив, такой драгоценный подарок, который нужно очень-очень заслужить. И даже возможность получить какие-то наставления о радужном теле нужно очень-очень заслужить. 

представьте себе ситуацию, вот живу я значит в прекрасном дворце...все у меня хорошо, и в садике у меня родник с водой, от которой у меня вечная молодость, здоровье и процветание. Я пью себе эту воду и у меня все просто здорово.
И тут вы узнаете, что есть такая вот вода у меня, и вы хотите отпить немножечко, приходите ко мне, стучите в ворота и говорите - а докажи мне что у тебя в садике такая вода...
Как вы думаете, что я вам отвечу?

Ну и..Есть такой способ удостоверения в правильности выбранного направления, когда вы стоите в долине и вам не видно куда ведет эта дорога, вам надо подняться на гору и оттуда вы все увидите и вам не нужны будут никакие доказательства больше.
Вот здесь так же, на определенном этапе практики вы сами видите ,что это совершенно очевидно - достоверно.
А до того момента вам вообще про радужное тело зачем что-то выяснять?

В принципе перерождений и защитников это все тоже касается...Учение это вообще не что-то, что вы можете просто взять, было бы на то ваше желание. Это не как в супермаркете, когда вы приходите и продавцы рекламируют вам товар, а вы вбираете. 
Поэтому позиция - а я не верю, докажите мне иначе я буду считать что все это лажа - она тут априори не подходит никаким боком, потому что она рассчитана на то, что кому-то ещё, кроме вас, нужно что бы вы это практиковали. Но прикол в том, что никому кроме вас это не нужно.

Поэтому если хотите ответов, то вопросы нужно задавать не с этой позиции.

----------

Вова Л. (09.03.2010)

----------


## Бо

> При условии, что Вы полетите, как летают во снах и галлюцинациях, Вы покажете всем людям, что всё нереально, всё есть галлюцинация. Благо от Вашего поступка будем безмерным.


Александр Кириченко, а зачем обладающему магической силой кому-то что-то доказывать, вам, другим людям. Если для него всё является иллюзией, то и "вы" и "другие люди" для него также иллюзия. Это всё равно что корчить рожи перед зеркалом. Благо от вашего поступка будет безмерным? А будет ли благо? Кучи ротозеев увидев магические способности будут практиковать лишь ради обретения таковых,хотя это не суть и в конечном итоге могут стать для них не лучшим плодом.

----------

Артем Тараненко (09.03.2010)

----------


## Ревчук

Уважаемый Александр.

Случайно заглянул на БФ, и был поражен Вашем упорством. Тема действительно существует очень долго  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Поэтому, не сочтите за наглость, я дам Вам один совет.

Если Вы действительно хотите в чём то убедиться или что то опровергнуть, то есть только один надёжный способ - попробовать это "что то" опытным путём. Т. е. испытать на себе. Или, в крайнем случае, затратить силы и увидеть доказательства собственными глазами. Иначе, Вам никто ничего не докажет, ровно как и Вы, кому либо, ничего доказать не сможете. Всё останется в рамках банального словоблудия.
Приведу простой пример - есть ряд учёных которые довольно обосновано пытались доказать то, что вирус ВИЧ - это вымысел, что его нет на самом деле. Однако ни один из них не согласился ввести себе сыворотку вич-инфицированного пациента. Отсюда вывод - эти люди не были уверены в своей в собственной теории.  
Так вот, нежели тратить драгоценное время, своё и других людей, на ненужное тереотизирование, может быть стоит попробовать испытать то, что предлагает учение Дзогчен на себе? Или в крайнем случае, затратить время и средства на то, что бы поехать в Индию, Непал, Бутан, на Ваш выбор, и найдти опровержения или подтверждения "реальности" учения Дзогчен.

----------

Вангдраг (10.03.2010), Иван Денисов (11.03.2010), куру хунг (10.03.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... Раз это так, то поднимитесь на 15-й этаж высотного дома и без всяких вспомогательных и поддерживающих устройств вроде парашюта шагните из окна наружу. При условии, что Вы полетите, как летают во снах и галлюцинациях, Вы покажете всем людям, что всё нереально, всё есть галлюцинация. Благо от Вашего поступка будем безмерным. 
>        И не забудьте выставить веб-камеру с трансляцией на сайт. Адрес сайта и время прыжка соблаговолите сообщить заранее. Вот это будет реальный довод, а не вздор, который приходится здесь читать. Если вы живёте где-то поблизости, я готов приехать и самолично наблюдать Ваш полёт.
>        С надеждой и признательностью, Александр Кириченко.


Детский сад...

----------

Артем Тараненко (10.03.2010)

----------


## Андрей Панфилов

> Уважаемый Александр.
> .....


Привет, Олег!

Так называемый "уважаемый александр" -- это псевдоним нашего ваджрного брата Володи К. из Донецка (привет, Вова! тебя сложно не узнать по фразам типа "милостливые господа"). Что-то говорить ему смысла никакого нет, так как Володя -- это обыкновенный троль, который скучает и ему нет никакого дела до чьих-либо ответов. В очередной раз он заходит сюда немножечко поворошить муравейник, что у него в общем-то получается -- люди ведутся и начинают дискутировать.

PS Писал тебе некоторое время назад письмо, видимо потерялось где-то.

----------

Артем Тараненко (11.03.2010), Иван Денисов (11.03.2010), куру хунг (10.03.2010)

----------


## Александр Кириченко

> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Мне приходилось беседовать с человеком, которому по его утверждениям Иисус Христос лично(sic!) показывал устройство рая и ада в течение 15 дней. Он так вдохновенно и убедительно об этом рассказывает, что возле него начала образовываться группа последователей. Рассказы тибетских лам о теле света, о перерождениях, о защитниках и пр. и пр. являются такими же рассказами такого же сорта людей? Если нет, то в чём разница?
> 
> ...


Вы к чему это ведёте, Legba? К тому, что разницы нет, что ли? Тогда совсем нехорошо получается. Я думаю, что разница должна быть.

----------


## Александр Кириченко

> Мне приходилось беседовать с человеком, которому по его утверждениям Иисус Христос лично(sic!) показывал устройство рая и ада в течение 15 дней. Он так вдохновенно и убедительно об этом рассказывает, что возле него начала образовываться группа последователей. Рассказы тибетских лам о теле света, о перерождениях, о защитниках и пр. и пр. являются такими же рассказами такого же сорта людей? Если нет, то в чём разница?
> 
> Задать вопрос понятнее более не могу – я не педагог.
> 
> Заранее благодарю за внятные ответы.
> 			
> 		
> 
> не знаю внятный ли это ответ....
> ...


Ваше «очень-очень» впечатляет, всё остальное очень-очень настораживает.

Судя по искренности Вашего сообщения, Вы – истово верующий человек. Я с уважением отношусь к чувствам верующих всех вероисповеданий, но и Вы должны меня понять. То, что Вы написали, является внушением (кстати, весьма недурно состряпанным), я же не внушение ищу, но аргументы и факты.

Из того, что Вы написали, следует, что мне не остаётся ничего иного, как уверовать в существование вещей, о которых я спрашиваю. Но Вам следует принять к сведению, что уверовать может не каждый, для этого нужно обладать определённым типом личности и достаточной внушаемостью. К тому же нужно принимать во внимание, что существуют и иные мнения, не менее авторитетные, чем Ваше. Вот, к примеру, что пишет известный литератор В.Пелевин о перерождении тибетских лам: 



> «Кстати, про лам-перерожденцев Соловьев тоже высказался - сказал, что есть две категории людей, которые в них верят: неграмотные кочевники страны снегов и европейские интеллигенты, охваченные неугасимой жаждой духовного преображения… Учение о перерождении лам связано исключительно с наследованием феодальной монастырской собственности».


К тому же произошедшая недавно пренеприятная история с перерожденцем испанского происхождения и др. скандальные инциденты также придают этому явлению характер несколько сомнительный и комический.

Изволите видеть – передо мной два совершенно полярных и одинаково бездоказательных мнения: Ваше и г-на В.Пелевина. Но Пелевин – известный писатель, а Вы – «ullu»… Не поймёшь даже, мужчина Вы, женщина или ещё кто.

Прошу понять: меня интересует только твёрдая валюта доказательств. К несчастью, я слабовнушаем, поэтому – *только верифицируемые (проверяемые) аргументы и факты*. Ещё раз хочу подчеркнуть, истовую веру Вашу я не осуждаю, мне лишь хотелось разобраться в причинах её появления.

С любовью и надеждой на понимание.

----------

Читтадхаммо (23.05.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Прошу понять: меня интересует только твёрдая валюта доказательств.


 Надеюсь вы прекрасно понимаете, что всем ваши интересы абсолютно побоку.

----------

Артем Тараненко (24.05.2010), Грег (23.05.2010), Иван Денисов (23.05.2010)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Прошу понять: меня интересует только твёрдая валюта доказательств. К несчастью, я слабовнушаем, поэтому – *только верифицируемые (проверяемые) аргументы и факты*. .


"Аргументы и факты" - это газета такая, а твёрдая валюта доказательств - она в трудах учёных мужей (сходите в библиотеку и почитайте, либо попробуйте отучиться в каком-нидь высшем учебном заведении естественнонаучной направленности). После этого картина мира будет более-менее ясна и станет понятно, что всякие чудеса - это фигня и ничего такого нет.

Вы, Александр Кириченко, тролль какой-то  :Smilie: , раз месяц заходите в тему, будоражите её и требуете какие-то устраивающие вас доказательства (как-будто это кому-то нужно).
Прекращайте вы это дело  :Wink: , нафиг вам этот Дзогчен-шмокчен сдался?
Никаких тел, кроме физического и никаких сущностей не существует!
Это вам скажет и точно докажет любой научный сотрудник (аргументируя, нужными вам фактами, и чёткими данными экспериментов).
 :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (24.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> любой научный сотрудник.


И даже простой лаборант.

----------


## ullu

> Из того, что Вы написали, следует, что мне не остаётся ничего иного, как уверовать в существование вещей, о которых я спрашиваю.


Нет, из того что я написала следует, что вам сейчас  никто и ничего про радужное тело рассказывать не будет.

А уж что вам остается в этой ситуации, это уже зависит не от сказанного мной, а от того что у вас там в голове творится.

Известность никак не может быть основой для авторитетности. Это бред.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (24.05.2010), Артем Тараненко (24.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.05.2010)

----------


## Вантус

Ну-ну-ну, но-но.
Внося важную веху в обсуждение, замечаю:
никаких доказательств, которые могут быть признаны наукой, упоминаемых в обсуждении сущностей нет;
независимые (с мнимумом субъективного фактора) эксперименты, устанавливающие существование упоминаемых сущностей, или методика таковых экспериментов не известны.
Однако, участников обсуждения это не смущает, так как они являются людьми религиозными и готовы верить в недоказуемое. 
Все правильно?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну-ну-ну, но-но.
> Внося важную веху в обсуждение, замечаю:
> никаких доказательств, которые могут быть признаны наукой, упоминаемых в обсуждении сущностей нет;
> независимые (с мнимумом субъективного фактора) эксперименты, устанавливающие существование упоминаемых сущностей, или методика таковых экспериментов не известны.
> Однако, участников обсуждения это не смущает, так как они являются людьми религиозными и готовы верить в недоказуемое. 
> Все правильно?


Начнем с того, что наука действует сама на основании ограниченных моделей, исследуя их а не всю полноту свойств того или иного объекта. И это также приводит к ограниченным представлениям и результатам, в которых указываются только некоторые существующие свойства.

----------

Майя П (24.05.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Такой момент: целью Благородного Восьмеричного Пути все же не является  факт знакомства с какими то сущностями, а прекращение страданий индивида.

----------

Артем Тараненко (24.05.2010), Грег (24.05.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Однако, участников обсуждения это не смущает, так как они являются людьми религиозными и готовы верить в недоказуемое. 
> Все правильно?


 Однако, ученые всего лишь не имеют мозгов, чтобы обнаружить это "недоказуемое" и верят в свою глупость. Если че эт не про науку вобще, а про один из аспектов.

----------


## Грег

> Такой момент: целью Благородного Восьмеричного Пути все же не является  факт знакомства с какими то сущностями, а прекращение страданий индивида.


Во-во!
О том и речь, что автор топика увлёкся поиском "зелёных человечков" и доказательством их существования/несуществования вместо понимания сути учения.

PS. Всё-таки не могу понять, чем же автору топика так 


> ... очень нравится учение Дзогчен ...


?

----------


## Грег

> Ну-ну-ну, но-но.
> никаких доказательств, которые могут быть признаны наукой, упоминаемых в обсуждении сущностей нет;
> независимые (с мнимумом субъективного фактора) эксперименты, устанавливающие существование упоминаемых сущностей, или методика таковых экспериментов не известны.
> Однако, участников обсуждения это не смущает, так как они являются людьми религиозными и готовы верить в недоказуемое. 
> Все правильно?


Нет вообще никакой разницы, доказано существование этих сущностей или нет,
есть они вообще или нет. Ибо, от этого их существования/несуществования не зависит цель учения (читайте пост Пампкина).
Это всё несущественно и в реализации цели не помогает.

----------


## Вантус

> Такой момент: целью Благородного Восьмеричного Пути все же не является  факт знакомства с какими то сущностями, а прекращение страданий индивида.


Под словом сущность я разумел и радужное тело, и т.п. Да все это замечательно, только стоит задуматься, почему, скажем, гангрену клизмами не лечат. Вопрос-то стоит так - действительно ли определенные действия несут результат освобождения от страданий и действительно ли страдания таковы, что от них стоит освобождаться, производя данные действия?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вопрос-то стоит так - действительно ли определенные действия несут результат освобождения от страданий и действительно ли страдания таковы, что от них стоит освобождаться, производя данные действия?


Это у кого это такой вопрос?

----------


## Вантус

> Это у кого это такой вопрос?


Как мне показалось, у топикстартера.

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, я так полагаю, что Ганраб Дордже пришедшему Пандите Манджушримитре произносил речи: "Дзогчен - то религия, тебе надо верить и не сумневаться"...

----------

Артем Тараненко (24.05.2010)

----------


## Грег

> Как мне показалось, у топикстартера.


Неееее.
Топикастер ведь написал, что ему"очень нравится учение Дзогчен".
Мне так показалось, что в связи с прочтением известной статьи, у него появились сомнения в истинности Дзогчен (ну или нужности). Вот он и просит в 1-м посте предъявить ему "аргументы и факты"  опровергающие выкладки данной статьи.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Под словом сущность я разумел и радужное тело, и т.п. Да все это замечательно, только стоит задуматься, почему, скажем, гангрену клизмами не лечат. Вопрос-то стоит так - действительно ли определенные действия несут результат освобождения от страданий и действительно ли страдания таковы, что от них стоит освобождаться, производя данные действия?


Ну а классический Благородный Восьмеричный Путь действительно ли несет освобождение от страданий?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Как мне показалось, у топикстартера.


Мне кажется, что Вы за него додумываете.

----------


## Александр Кириченко

> Мне кажется, что Вы за него додумываете.


Это не так. Вопрос, поставленный г-ном Вантусом, логически безупречен и очень точно выражает суть моих затруднений в понимании учения Дзогчен.

Если существование тела света, защитников, питания сущностью элементов, перерождений тибетских лам и очень многого другого в высшей степени сомнительно (именно этот вывод следует из Ваших ответов), почему следует считать, что Дзогчен является истинным учением во всём остальном? Появляются некоторые сомнения, адекватно ли в нём описываются и понимаются устройство человеческой психики и её взаимные отношения с окружающим миром, суть страданий, механизм избавления от них и т.д.? Если это понимание ошибочно, как можно быть уверенным в том, что практика Дзогчен приводит к тем результатам, которые декларируются в учении: окончательное избавление от страданий, вечное блаженство и др.? 

Вокруг есть бесчисленное количество примеров религиозного зомбирования, когда адепты самых разнородных учений утверждают, что они отчаянно счастливы и достигли спасения от всего. Но производят они при этом впечатление в высшей степени неадекватных людей, и я имею сильные сомнения в истинности того, что они говорят. Именно этим объясняются мои попытки понять учение Дзогчен в целом, включая тело света и др.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если существование тела света, защитников, питания сущностью элементов, перерождений тибетских лам и очень многого другого в высшей степени сомнительно (именно этот вывод следует из Ваших ответов), почему следует считать, что Дзогчен является истинным учением во всём остальном?


Не считайте. Кто Вас заставляет считать?




> Если это понимание ошибочно, как можно быть уверенным в том, что практика Дзогчен приводит к тем результатам, которые декларируются в учении: окончательное избавление от страданий, вечное блаженство и др.?


Эммм... Все самосовершенно и вечное блаженство, ИМХО, несколько разные вещи, хотя можно и так, вероятно, сказать. В любом случае, если Ваше понимание ошибочно, то я тут ничем помочь не могу.




> Именно этим объясняются мои попытки понять учение Дзогчен в целом, включая тело света и др.


Учение Дзогчен - это не интеллектуальное знание. Если Вы его хотите понять, то Вам необходимо получить определенные переживания и практиковать. Иного способа нет

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Отчего же? В том числе и интеллектуальное. Плохо если только интеллектуальное. )
> 
> Передача ведь на трех уровнях происходит - устном, символическом и прямом.


От того, что ты сначала получаешь опыт переживания, а потом его перерабатываешь. Интеллектуальное - наоборот. Тебе разжевывают, кладут в рот и ты идешь с хоругвями.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fermion

Доброго времени суток, друзья!
В проблеме затронутой темой этой ветки я вижу два вопроса, которые, конечно же, гдето могут и пересекаться. 
Первый - это научное обоснование радужного тела и прочих чудес. Здесь я солидарен с Вантусом - с точки зрения науки, 
ее методов познания и логики нет никаких оснований утверждать о существовании такого явления как радужное тело. 
Кроме того, даже возможного физического объяснения не существует. 
Это, конечно же,  не означает что явление не существует, это лишь говорит, что нет оснований утверждать что оно существует. 
Поэтому, если вы спрашиваете мнение науки, то оно таково как я описал. 

Верить в  чудеса или не верить это наш личный выбор от которого зависит, возможно, и наша жизнь. Здесь никаких общих
рецептов, кажется их и быть не может, кроме нашего собственного опыта и понимания. Что касается лично меня, то мой 
опыт говорит мне, что с вероятностью близкой к еденице данного явления не существует в научном понимании.

С другой стороны очевидно, что есть культурный феномен радужного тела - оно описано в текстах, мы о нем говорим.
Можно предположить научное обьяснение этому феномену например галлюцинации, фантазии, желание чуда 
и тд.  Здесь я подхожу ко второму вопросу - практической ценности учения дзогчен, возможно ли добиться этим методом
того, что ставиться целью в учении, я не имею в виду только радужное  тело но говорю о достижении освобождения от страданий.
Это третья и четвертая благородная истина: в истину о плоде придется поверить а затем проверить на практике, получив собственный опыт.  

Может быть верить и не обязательно но, очевидно, для большинства людей это значительно снижает эффективность методов. Вероятность победы выше если верить в успех. 

Мы идем путем и прверяем его на опыте, мы можем его признать не заслуживающим доверия после прочтения статьи в сети, или выслушав 
чьё-либо мнение, или, даже, на основе нашего собственного опыта после многих лет усилий. Что ж, такова жизнь, результат
нам не гарантирован. 

В науке бывает куча неверных теорий, которые при  применении могут давать правильный результат, например теория теплорода привела к появлению термодинамики которая оказалась верна.  Может быть так, что применяя  правильную теорию мы не получаем верного результата
из-за разнообразных побочных факторов. Не все части теории оказываются верными, некоторые приходится выбрасывать, переделывать, заменять новыми, достраивать. Надо быть готовым к тому, что мы ошибаемся, что авторитетное лицо ошибается.
Всегда есть сомнения, постоянные пробы и ошибки. И, по моему мнению, это  единственный путь, чтобы что-то понять об этом мире.

----------


## Майя П

ой, можно короче..., мысль текста теряю  :Cool:

----------


## Naldjorpa

Вопросы о реальности учения возникают как правило от практики у людей с низшими способностями... попробуйте сначала нёндро... причем лучше раз несколько как Патрул Ринпоче советует, потом, если нёндро пойдёт, стадию зарождения... ну а потом, если стадия зарождения пойдёт, можно и дзогчен... если всё ещё есть вопросы о реальности учения дзогчен попрактикуйте стадию завершения с признаками, тобишь туммо и т.д., путь опасный, но зато трудно себя обмануть, если есть внутреннее тепло, то оно есть, если нет, то его нет =). 
Не зря учителя говорят о временах упадка и тому подобное, не зря тайные учения передавались лишь узкому кругу учеников, и только по завершении всех предварительных практик... именно уровень знания и понимания обуславливает наличие вопросов о реальности или нереальности учения. Когда учение дзогчен по своей популярности начинает выходить на уровень попсовой хатха йоги такие вопросы будут возникать в большом количестве ИМХО...

----------

Rushny (05.08.2011), Же Ка (13.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.08.2010)

----------


## Fermion

> ой, можно короче..., мысль текста теряю


Да я и сам её потерял!  :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

> Здравствуйте!
> Мне очень нравится учение Дзогчен. К сожалению я новичок и многого пока не знаю и не понимаю. Недавно обнаружил некий сайт http://www.stopdzogchen.narod.ru Там автор доказывает что Дзогчен не настоящее учение. Что тело света, питание сущностью элементов, защитники и вообще всё учение - это фантазии. У меня недостаточно квалификации, чтобы в этом разобратся. Помогите проанализировать ту информацию которая там приведена. Нужна помощь! 
> Заранее благодарен.


Здравствуйте!
 Мне очень нравится йоргут "Данон".К сожалению я новичок и многого пока не знаю и не понимаю в продуктах полезного питания.Недавно обнаружил некий сайт http://www.stopfastfood.narod.ru Там автор доказывает что не все йогурты одинаково полезны. Что витамины, бактерии "данолактис" и прочее - только рекламный ход.У меня недостаточно квалификации, чтобы в этом разобратся. Помогите проанализировать ту информацию которая там приведена. Нужна помощь! 
Заранее благодарен.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (12.10.2010)

----------


## Александр Кириченко

> Доброго времени суток, друзья!
> В проблеме затронутой темой этой ветки я вижу два вопроса, которые, конечно же, гдето могут и пересекаться. 
> Первый - это научное обоснование радужного тела и прочих чудес. Здесь я солидарен с Вантусом - с точки зрения науки, ее методов познания и логики нет никаких оснований утверждать о существовании такого явления как радужное тело. Кроме того, даже возможного физического объяснения не существует. 
> Это, конечно же,  не означает что явление не существует, это лишь говорит, что нет оснований утверждать что оно существует. Поэтому, если вы спрашиваете мнение науки, то оно таково как я описал. 
> 
> Верить в  чудеса или не верить это наш личный выбор от которого зависит, возможно, и наша жизнь. Здесь никаких общих рецептов, кажется их и быть не может, кроме нашего собственного опыта и понимания. Что касается лично меня, то мой опыт говорит мне, что с вероятностью близкой к еденице данного явления не существует в научном понимании.
> 
> С другой стороны очевидно, что есть культурный феномен радужного тела - оно описано в текстах, мы о нем говорим. Можно предположить научное обьяснение этому феномену например галлюцинации, фантазии, желание чуда и тд.  Здесь я подхожу ко второму вопросу - практической ценности учения дзогчен, возможно ли добиться этим методом того, что ставиться целью в учении, я не имею в виду только радужное  тело но говорю о достижении освобождения от страданий.
> Это третья и четвертая благородная истина: в истину о плоде придется поверить а затем проверить на практике, получив собственный опыт.


Как же в истину о плоде можно поверить, если она исходит от людей, которые, по Вашим словам, испытывают желание чуда, питают фантазии и переживают галлюцинации?

С уважением.
Заранее благодарен за ответ.

----------


## Fermion

> Как же в истину о плоде можно поверить, если она исходит от людей, которые, по Вашим словам, испытывают желание чуда, питают фантазии и переживают галлюцинации?


Добрый день! Отличный вопрос! 
Прежде всего, на всякий случай, замечу, что я излагаю свое понимание и не стремлюсь навязать его как единственно правильное остальным людям. Надеюсь, что мой взгляд принесёт кому-нибудь пользу. 

Теперь к сути вопроса. Когда я получаю какую-то информацию я стараюсь её анализировать на предмет разумности исходя из имеющихся у меня знаний. 

Например, если некто скажет мне, что к нему прилетали инопланетяне и беседовали с ним, то я ему не поверю, поскольку исходя из моих представлений о мире: ближайшие звездные системы очень далеко,  планеты с условиями подходящими для жизни редкость, и мы, кажется, ещё их и не обнаружили, межзвездные перелёты трудны, и неизвестно (мне) о достоверных фактах контакта с инпланетянами, поэтому вероятность данного события я оцениваю как очень малую. С другой стороны, люди с достаточно большой вероятностью могут: обманывать (разыгрывать), испытывать галлюцинации, быть  введенными в заблуждение третьими лицами. 

Если же в незнакомом городе в поисках почтового отделения я спрошу у прохожего, где находится почта, то охотно поверю его ответу. При этом прекрасно осознавая, что этот прохожий также может обмануть, ошибиться или я его неправильно пойму. Поэтому, двигаясь в предложенном направлении я осознаю, что почты там может не оказаться. Если идти далеко, то, для надёжности, лучше спросить у нескольких людей. И каждый раз при подтверждении степень веры у меня будет увеличиваться. 

Допустим я встретил прохожего  :Smilie:  и он мне рассказал о четырёх благородных истинах. Верить ему или нет? Как я размышляю: Первую истину я осознаю из собственного опыта: я испытваю страдания, много раз я убеждался в этом и это не вызывает у меня сомнений (этот опасный тёмный переулок за углом я уже видел). Вторая истина о причинах страданий требует более глубокого размышления, но также на собственном опыте я могу убедиться, что гнев и привязанность часто являются причиной моих страданий. Размышляя дальше, я могу увидеть, что мой гнев  появляется из-за моих неправильных представлений о мире. Я вижу, что устранив, какой-то конкретный неправильный взгляд, я устраняю какой-то конкретный гнев и какое-то конекрктное страдание. 

Следует ли из этого, что можно устранить ВСЕ ошибочные взгляды, как утверждает третья Благородная Истина? С моей точки зрения не следует. Однако для меня ВСЕ  - это слишком много,  достаточно тех, с которыми я сталкиваюсь по жизни и которые доставляют мне неприятности. Меня не интересует есть ли почтовые отделения во всех городах, мне важно наличие почтового отделения в данном конекретном городе и как туда добраться.
Поэтому я выслушиваю конерктный разумный, с моей точки зрения, способ как попасть на почту (избавитсья от омрачений) и стараюсь туда попасть. Я могу уточнять дорогу у других прохожих, я не рассматриваю, как реальные, способы зайти в эту подворотню и воспользоватсья телепортом, я стараюсь делать то, что разумно с моей точки зрения, учитывая советы окружающих людей и ориентируясь по тому, что вижу вокруг. Если прохожий мне расскажет, что почта находится в соседнем квартале, а торговый центр на облаках, ко второму утверждению у меня не будет доверия, а  к первому будет, хотя конечно же не такое сильное, как в случае, когда второго утверждения не было бы вовсе. Не исключено, что в конце-концов окажется, что "облака" - это какой-нибудь микрорайон в этом городе, а радужное тело это совсем не то, что представляется моему разуму.

Таким образом, моя вера строится на моем опыте. Я получаю новые знания, принимаю их к сведению, учитывая контекст, делаю допущения затем стараюсь их проверить. Возможно, поверив сразу всему, я бы скорее добрался до цели. Кто-нибудь так и делает, и я рад, что у них это получается. Но для меня не так важно, есть радужное тело или нет, это не вопрос моего сегодняшнего дня. Для меня даже не важно был Будда Шакьямуни или нет, как не важно жил ли на самом деле Исак Ньютон. Важны знания, которые можно проверить на практике и использовать в дальнейшем.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Таким образом, моя вера строится на моем опыте.


Скажите пожалуйста, вы верите, что 2 параллельные прямые никогда не пересекутся?  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

> Скажите пожалуйста, вы верите, что 2 параллельные прямые никогда не пересекутся?


Человек, мало-мальски знающий математику, скажет, что Ваш вопрос лишен смысла, ибо параллельными называют прямые, лежащие в одной плоскости и не пересекающиеся, определение у них такое. Вы, видимо, хотите вспомнить пятый постулат геометрии Евклида, но отсутствие знаний школьной геометрии мешает Вам. 

Так вот, ни один ученый не верит в пятый постулат. Вместо этого, ученый знает, исходя из опыта, что геометрия с этим постулатом хорошо описывает познаваемую в опыте реальность при некоторых допущениях (малых размерах описываемого куска реальности и т.п.). Похоже, непонимание научного метода познания достигает эпических масштабов, увы.

Полагаю, что, скорее всего, Fermion ответит Вам сходно.

----------


## Вантус

> Если существование тела света, защитников, питания сущностью элементов, перерождений тибетских лам и очень многого другого в высшей степени сомнительно (именно этот вывод следует из Ваших ответов), почему следует считать, что Дзогчен является истинным учением во всём остальном?
>  ...
> Если это понимание ошибочно, как можно быть уверенным в том, что практика Дзогчен приводит к тем результатам, которые декларируются в учении: окончательное избавление от страданий, вечное блаженство и др.? 
> 
> Вокруг есть бесчисленное количество примеров религиозного зомбирования, когда адепты самых разнородных учений утверждают, что они отчаянно счастливы и достигли спасения от всего. Но производят они при этом впечатление в высшей степени неадекватных людей, и я имею сильные сомнения в истинности того, что они говорят.





> Если прохожий мне расскажет, что почта находится в соседнем квартале, а торговый центр на облаках, ко второму утверждению у меня не будет доверия, а  к первому будет, хотя конечно же не такое сильное, как в случае, когда второго утверждения не было бы вовсе. *Не исключено, что в конце-концов окажется, что "облака" - это какой-нибудь микрорайон в этом городе, а радужное тело это совсем не то, что представляется моему разуму.*


Подытоживая замечу, что выходит, что некое учение может оказаться полностью непротиворечивой внутренне системой, адекватной объективной реальности, но с терминологией, отличающейся от общепринятой.
К примеру, термин "блаженство" может означать то, что психиатры именуют "кататонический ступор", "прекращение страданий" - "распад личности" и т.п. В таком случае, во избежание злонамеренного или случайного введения в заблуждение следует тщательно подчеркивать этот момент,  разъясняя смысл терминов данного учения на общеупотребительном языке.

----------


## Dondhup

Только сейчас понял как можно интерпретировать вопрос.
"Вопрос о реальности учения Дзогчен"
Обладает ли Учение Дзогчен (и вся Дхарма) истинным существованием?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Полагаю, что, скорее всего, Fermion ответит Вам сходно.


Полагаю, что я получу ответ от него, а не от Вас, о мой много знающий о моей личности друг.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче:



> И для блага всех, для вашего блага, хочу донести да вас мысль, что нет такого понятия как "излишне благая заслуга", "излишне хорошая карма", "я уже очистил достаточно". И я гарантирую вам, что если вы будете в достаточной степени усердно выполнять эти практики трансформации сознания, *подготовительные практики нендро* и если вы окажетесь вблизи квалифицированного наставника дзогчен или махамудры, то вы будете настолько готовы, что даже услышав его покашливание, вы сможете извлечь из этого звука полезную для вас информацию, этого даже будет достаточно. Потому что это не об этом, эти учения не оттуда. Если вы хотите разобраться в каком-то метафизическом аспекте буддизма - да, если это не написано в этой книжке, в этом нендро, вы идете в библиотеку, ищете там, в тех-то томах, в первоисточниках или комментариях и вы находите в коенчном итоге, разбираетесь в тех или иных положениях. Но не так это работает с дзогчен.

----------

Kamal (19.05.2011), Rushny (05.08.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (14.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2010)

----------


## Sadhak

Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче:



> Много путешествуя по миру, я встречаюсьлюдьми, которые рассказывают мне - я только что был на учениях дзогчен, получил указующие наставления, передачу дзогчен, три завета Гараба Дордже, сейчас вот занят рушеном. А поскольку я очень коварное существо, то сразу начинаю докапываться - что этот лама вам рассказал, расскажите мне, поделитесь. И конечно же они покупаются на это и с гордостью начинают все мне изливать все, что услышали. А же начинаю судить в силу своего интеллектуального знания, той информации которую я получил читая эти тексты. 99% того что звучит это убого и жалко, все куда-то унеслось мимо цели, но при этом люди исключительно горды тем что они получили и может быть это здорово, это их мотивирует как-то. Многие люди, особенно люди западные в современном мире движимы в большей степени чувствами, акцентированы на чувствах. Им нравятся ощущения, переживания - "наверное я получил это, это случилось, я чувствовал это так тогда.". А это такой вообще позор, стыд и срам. Существуют так называемые три мира, три сферы бытия - мир страстей (наш мир), форм и без форм. И эти три мира все являются сансарой, это разные локи внутри сансары. Забудьте вообще о переживаниях, прямых переживаниях Великого Совершенства, вы не выходите даже за пределы мира страстей, поскольку все эти ощущения - "я чувствовал это" есть атрибуты это самого первого мира, мира желаний. *И до тех пор вы, как практикующие дзогчен имеете ощущение этого, эту мысль - "ах, да, вот это, вот оно" - это значит, что это не оно.*

----------

Rushny (05.08.2011), Вазир (22.03.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (14.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2010)

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Напоминаю участникам,
что дискуссии в этом разделе форума ведётся о дзогчен, И ГЛАВНОЕ, на основе воззрения дзогчен. Не на основе своих догадок, свободного полёта фантазии и прочего ментального. Если нечего сказать в соответствии с темой раздела, лучше ничего не писать. Так же прошу не ссылаться на психиатрию, если вы не имеете в ней образования.

Спасибо за понимание.
Модератор раздела Дзогчен

----------

Вазир (22.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2010)

----------


## Вантус

> Так же прошу не ссылаться на психиатрию, если вы не имеете в ней образования.
> 
> Спасибо за понимание.
> Модератор раздела Дзогчен


А я вот такой специфический математик, что судебную психиатрию на юрфаке учил, вместе  судебной медициной и забавным предметом "розыск, дознание, следствие". Так что ссылаться имею полное право. К тому же, ссылка на терминологию психиатров мною производилась для некоторого абстрактного учения, а вовсе не именно дзогчена. Просто так, для мысленного эксперимента.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Вантус,
Я понял вас, вам поговорить хочется.
Лично для вас подчеркиваю, что тема раздела - дзогчен и на основе воззрения дзогчен.
Психиатрия и её малограмотные перепевы здесь оффтоп. И не рекомендую вдаваться в препирательства с модератором.

----------


## Джыш

Да можно было и ответить  :Smilie: 



> Как [проверяя] золото,
> Его плавят, режут и трут,
> Так и монахи и пандиты должны принять мои слова
> Не из почтенья [ко мне],
> Но после тщательного анализа.





> Как именно следует проводить анализ? Для этого Будда установил принцип четырех опор: 
> 
> 1. Не опирайтесь на личность, опирайтесь на учение.
> 2. В учении же не опирайтесь на слова, опирайтесь на их смысл.
> 3. Что же касается смысла, опирайтесь не на истолкованный смысл, а на точный.
> 4. Что же касается точного смысла, опирайтесь не на [обычное] сознание*, а на высшую мудрость**.

----------

Rushny (05.08.2011), Samadhi Undercover (15.10.2010)

----------


## Вантус

Модератор.Дзогчен, у меня есть обусловленные моей личной йогой сомнения не то что в тантре и дзогчене (ибо я могу только догадываться о том, чем это было когда-то), а в том, что сейчас именуют этими словами, и в том, что держатели этих учений и вправду держат что-то стоящее.
Вы можете блокировать меня, удалять сообщения и т.п., мне это все совершенно безразлично. Но за долгие годы я все же обрел способность без отвращения есть кал, запивая мочой, а также пить ацетон и спать в чужой блевотине. А Вы можете хоть этим похвалиться?

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Вспоминается анекдот:
Муж приходит домой. Его встречает жена с плакатом: “Я с тобой не разговариваю!!!” Муж пожимает плечами и садится смотреть телевизор. Через пять минут между ним и телевизором появляется жена с другим плакатом: “А знаешь, почему?!” 

Вантус, такими "духовными" подвигами как ваши, может похвастаться любой бомж. Это не делает ваши сообщения соответствующими правилам этого раздела форума. Лично меня волнует только это. Это ваше сообщение конечно останется, как ценный экспонат: очевидно поедание кала без отвращения в наши времена упадка перестало быть показателем духовного развития.

Вы будете заблокированы для начала на неделю. По вопросам борьбы за права калоедов можете обращаться хоть в ООН.

----------

Вазир (22.03.2011), Иван Денисов (10.05.2011), Игорь Эдвардович (10.11.2010), куру хунг (15.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Cном в блевотине, поеданием кала и питием мочи нынче никого не удивишь, а вот пить ацетон - это сильно! Матерый йогин  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (30.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2010)

----------


## Иван Сергеевич

Эээ... смущает возможность "лохануться" или боязнь веры на слово?

----------


## Fermion

> Подытоживая замечу, что выходит, что некое учение может оказаться полностью непротиворечивой внутренне системой, адекватной объективной реальности, но с терминологией, отличающейся от общепринятой.
> К примеру, термин "блаженство" может означать то, что психиатры именуют "кататонический ступор", "прекращение страданий" - "распад личности" и т.п. В таком случае, во избежание злонамеренного или случайного введения в заблуждение следует тщательно подчеркивать этот момент,  разъясняя смысл терминов данного учения на общеупотребительном языке.


 :Smilie:  Совершенно верно!

----------


## Fermion

> Скажите пожалуйста, вы верите, что 2 параллельные прямые никогда не пересекутся?


Когда я сажусь в поезд, я очень сильно верю, что рельсы, по которым он едет, не пересекаются.   :Smilie: 
А по-существу, Вантус уже овтетил вам.

----------

Вазир (22.03.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче:


Уважаемый Садхак, не поделитесь тем какую именно лекцию ДКР вы цитируете? Где ее можно прочитать полностью?

По сути тог?о что вы цитировали, есть замечательное произведение Longchen Nyingtik Practice Manual advice on how practice

----------


## Александр Соловьев

Лично для меня всё учение Дзогчен состоит из трех пунктов:
1. Получить прямое введение в природу ума.
2. Устранить сомнения и ошибки.
3. Пребывать в этом состоянии.

Нет ничего сложнее и ничего проще, всё настолько ясно, насколько возможно. 
Вот.
А насчет того, что написано здесь: http://www.stopdzogchen.narod.ru/ , так без гранта Академии Наук мне не комильфо верить или не верить в научный метод, точно так же, как, простите, мне нет дела существует ли радужное тело в буквальном смысле, можно ли питаться первоэлементами или иметь какие-нибудь сиддхи. Зачем мне вообще сиддхи? Что я с ними буду делать? Думаю, надо быть простым настолько, насколько это возможно.

 Вот оно мое тело, вот мой характер и моя личность, сформированные и обусловленные природой этого мира, являющие с ним единое целое. Всё это иллюзорно, потому что временно. Нечего терять и нечего находить. Какая разница, снится ли мне сон, где я питаюсь праной или где я питаюсь растениями? Я не вижу принципиальной разницы между природой таких снов.

----------

Forsh (04.08.2011), Дондог (30.04.2011), Марица (11.05.2011)

----------


## Hisana

Спасибо Александр за ссылку и за тему! 
 Это очень интересно и поучительно, даже если -афтар - простая мистификация (в конечном счете - всё иллюзия, и учение дзогчен в том числе). 
  Действительно, можно 8 лет "практиковать", "скорее, чего там греха таить, со скуки" и прийти к таким банальным околонаучным выводам, на которые могут повестись только те, кто и раньше был не готов. А можно избавиться от СОМНЕНИЙ, согласно второму завету Гараба Дордже. Как говорится о дзогчен:- это так близко, что сложно увидеть, - это так просто, что сложно понять. Если нет ощущения вкуса - невозможно объяснить, что такое сладкое. А если нет уверенности, что это твоё  - не стоит практиковать дзогчен.Никакие аргументы тут не помогут. Зачем попусту тратить драгоценную человеческую жизнь.К тому же есть такое антинаучное мнение, высказанное в частности Ургьеном Тулку Ринпоче, что встав на путь высшей тантры - ты как змея в бамбуковой палке, можешь двигаться только вверх или вниз. Вместо реализации можно с той же вероятностью получить большой геморрой и начать, например, бороться с дзогченом, как источником своих проблем. К тому же, как сказал один нарколог, медитация приводит к выработки эндорфинов, внутренниму аналогу героина и человек становится тем же наркоманом, медитационистом.
  Лучше заняться чем то понятным. Можно начать с обязательств - не делать дурного, можно практиковать добрые дела.  Ведь согласиться с мыслью: что посеешь, то и пожнешь, способен почти любой ученый. Можно что-то покурить, а можно попробовать мухоморы. Говорят это немного избавляет от веры в объективную реальность, существующей независимо от нашего сознания.

----------


## Alekk

Складывается впечатление, что второй завет Гараба Дордже часто путают с верой в учение. Или с уверенностью в том, что имело место особое переживание. Действительно, как можно сомневаться в том, что переживание имело место, если оно действительно было. Еще встречается такой перевод второго завета: "Утвердиться в этом". В чем, в этом? В том, что было распознано в прямом введении (первый завет). Но задача прямого введения не в укреплении веры и не в получении особых переживаний. Речь идет лишь о распознавании.

----------

Jamtso (12.05.2011)

----------


## Sadhak

> Действительно, как можно сомневаться в том, что переживание имело место, если оно действительно было


Очевидно, что это наверное чрезвычайно просто и обычно, раз этот завет был вообще для чего-то написан. Причем если их всего только три, то он явно чрезвычайно уместен и важен, верно? 
Да ладно, зря я "съагрился", вопрос поднимался уже тут : http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....BC%D0%B0-quot-.




> Уважаемый Садхак, не поделитесь тем какую именно лекцию ДКР вы цитируете? Где ее можно прочитать полностью?


Это его лекция в Питере, писал с аудио-записи ретрита, тут где-то на нее ссылку выкладывали.

----------


## Alekk

> Очевидно, что это наверное чрезвычайно просто и обычно, раз этот завет был вообще для чего-то написан. Причем если их всего только три, то он явно чрезвычайно уместен и важен, верно?


Без второго завета можно было бы получить один раз прямое введение, ничего в нем не распознать и полагать, что этого достаточно и что осталось лишь дождаться, когда наступит реализация третьего завета. Но благодаря тому, что второй завет все же есть, приходится получать прямое введение снова и снова, пока не наступит распознавание и не останется никаких сомнений в этом знании.

----------


## Hisana

> Без второго завета можно было бы получить один раз прямое введение, ничего в нем не распознать и полагать, что этого достаточно и что осталось лишь дождаться, когда наступит реализация третьего завета. Но благодаря тому, что второй завет все же есть, приходится получать прямое введение снова и снова, пока не наступит распознавание и не останется никаких сомнений в этом знании.


Все таки от сомнений избавиться нужно (а вдруг глюк?). Не благодаря вере, а благодаря знанию изначального состояния несомненно. Можно даже с помощью практики. Тогда вера в учение дзогчен не будет нуждаться в логических обоснованиях и прочих чудесных подтверждениях.

----------


## Alekk

> Все таки от сомнений избавиться нужно (а вдруг глюк?). Не благодаря вере, а благодаря знанию изначального состояния несомненно. Можно даже с помощью практики. Тогда вера в учение дзогчен не будет нуждаться в логических обоснованиях и прочих чудесных подтверждениях.


Конечно. 
Избавление от сомнений достигается не столько усилением веры, а скорее непосредственным прямым знанием. Достигается такое знание прямым введением и последующим распознаванием, если, конечно, повезет сразу распознать. Но возможно распознавание и без прямого введения с помощью других методов.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Все таки от сомнений избавиться нужно (а вдруг глюк?). Не благодаря вере, а благодаря знанию изначального состояния несомненно. Можно даже с помощью практики. Тогда вера в учение дзогчен не будет нуждаться в логических обоснованиях и прочих чудесных подтверждениях.


Что самое смешное, дзогчен вполне логичен. Так что там чудесных подтверждений в общем-то может не требоваться.

----------


## Александр Кириченко

Из ответов, которые были здесь даны, следует, что в учении Дзогчен истинны и логичны лишь 3 завета Гараба Дордже, всё же остальное (перерождения тибетских лам, тело света и пр. и пр.) – неправда. 

*УДАЛЕНО МОДЕРАТОРОМ*
Александр, научитесь корректно формулировать свои мысли, иначе пойдёте в бан за троллинг, причем скорее всего надолго.

Остаюсь в надежде на сострадание и помощь в понимании учения.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Уэф, первое и последнее предупреждение.
Митинговать - на Триумфальную

----------

Артем Тараненко (04.08.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.08.2011)

----------


## Александр Кириченко

Приношу свои нижайшие извинения, если оскорбил чувства верующих и нарушил правила форума. Но всё же хотелось бы получить ответы по существу вопросов. Если, конечно, эти ответы существуют.

Ответы вроде



> Эту историю передал нам Абу-Омар-Ахмед-ибн-Мухаммед со слов Мухаммеда-ибн-Али-Рифаа, ссылавшегося на Али-ибн-Абд-аль-Азиза, который ссылался на Абу-Убейда-аль-Хасима-ибн-Селяма, говорившего со слов своих наставников, а последний из них опирается на Омара-ибн-аль-Хаттаба и сына его Абд-Аллаха, - да будет доволен аллах ими обоими! 
> 
> Ибн-Хазм «Ожерелье голубки»


которыми пестрит эта и её окружающие темы, не годятся. 
Интересуют только аргументы и факты.

С уважением, АК.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> которыми пестрит эта и её окружающие темы, не годятся.


А с чего, кто-то должен подстраиваться под ваше годится, не годится?



> Интересуют только аргументы и факты.


Аргументы и факты в газетном киоске.

----------


## Вантус

> А с чего, кто-то должен подстраиваться под ваше годится, не годится?
> Аргументы и факты в газетном киоске.


"Годится, не годится", испрашиваемое Александром, не специфически его лично, но просто хотя бы минимально логичное и приемлемое для непредвзятого наблюдателя. Грубость же и посыл в ларьки не красит никого. Вся реплика г-на Nirdosh Yogino означает, что ему просто нравится верить в дзогчен без каких-либо аргументов и все, что не вписывается в его картину мира и тревожит покой огороженного набором разных дзогченовских стереотипов разума, он видал очень далеко.

----------

Alex (09.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ..не специфически его лично,..


 Не смешно такое писать на шестом десятке страниц?




> Вся реплика г-на Nirdosh Yogino означает, что ему просто нравится верить в дзогчен без каких-либо аргументов ...


О да, искренне верую с Самантабхадру) а про аргументы это уже ваши фантазии.

----------


## Вантус

> О да, искренне верую с Самантабхадру) а про аргументы это уже ваши фантазии.


А так получается по Вашему, что вера в Самантабхадру и вера, например, в אדם קדמון, да что там, в вообще в Великий Запупырь- все едино. Quod erat demonstrandum.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Я думаю надо заканчивать эти тупые разговоры. Никто никому ничего не должен. Особенно доказывать.
Это не значит, что доказательств нет. Но для того, чтобы человек был способен освоить логические доказательства ему сперва нужно оказаться так где то на уровне кхэнпо как минимум. А для того, чтобы получить наглядные доказательства, ещё труднее, нужно иметь хорошую карму, чтобы встретиться с носителями наглядных доказательств действенности дзогчена.

ТАКИЕ НОСИТЕЛИ ЕСТЬ.
И последний известный мне случай ПРАКТИЧЕСКОГО доказательства произошел в ИЮЛЕ 2011 года. Задокументировано.
Все кому надо об этом знают.
Но я не собираюсь здесь выкладывать ссылки. (и просил бы никого этого не делать). Потому что отношение культивируется потребительское, без всякого респекта.
Потреблять - да да, идите в ларёк. Мы тут ребята из дзогчена простые, ничего святого, особенно нас не интересуют права потребителей духовненького.

Поскольку тред повидимому исчерпал себя, думаю его пора закрывать. Все уже высказались по многу раз. Кто за, прошу отметиться. Если кто против, давайте что-нибудь посвежее выносите на обсуждение.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Вантус

> Но для того, чтобы человек был способен освоить логические доказательства ему сперва нужно оказаться так где то на уровне кхэнпо как минимум.


Ответ в стиле "Сперва добейся". Не бойтесь, с логикой у меня нормально, я ее год изучал на матфаке и полгода - на юрфаке, не считая аспирантуры. Поверьте, по естественным наукам защитить диссертацию ничуть не легче, чем стать кхенпо - так же надо дофига знать, и также - всем проставляться. Так вот, диссертацию на соискание ученой степени кандидата физ.-мат. наук я тоже защищал. Ученым званием доцента, опять же обладаю. Так что не волнуйтесь, пойму я ваши "логические доказательства", как-никак работа у меня и состоит в понимании доказательств. Кстати, хочу просветить, что основные качества любого доказательства - это его повторяемость и понятность любому человеку. Любой человек может понять доказательство, например, теоремы Пифагора или формулы суммы геометрической прогрессии, ибо эти доказательства легко дробятся на элементарные, понятные даже школьнику шаги. Если доказательство понятно только особо избранным - может это и не доказательство вовсе?



> И последний известный мне случай ПРАКТИЧЕСКОГО доказательства произошел в ИЮЛЕ 2011 года. Задокументировано.
> Все кому надо об этом знают.


Кем задокументировано и какова была заинтересованность документировавших в событии? Я знаю много вещей, которых никогда не было, но которые при этом задокументированы.

----------

Alex (09.11.2011), Алекс Вайсман (24.03.2016), Чженсинь (12.11.2011)

----------


## Джыш

Вантус, а вы сможете доказать теорему Пифагора тому, кто ходит в детский садик и только что научился читать?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Вантус, у меня тоже математическое образование. Так что можете сильно не радоваться - оно вообще не помощник в этом вопросе само по себе, ну разве что только научная настырность может помочь продраться, так через десяток лет.
Поймете вы мои доказательства или нет, у вас могут быть какие то собственные представления об этом - вы имеете на них полное право.
НО.
Ваши представления о своем уровне понимания не имеют значения. Никакого.
Знаете почему?
Потому что это вы хотите доказательств, а я могу их предоставить.
И именно моё мнение имеет значение, способны вы или нет.
Если мне даже кажется, что нет, то именно вы не получите того, что хотите.
Простая логика, она вам доступна?
Так вот.
Мне кажется, что вы весьма далеки от уровня понимания, необходимого для того, чтобы вам кто то решил предоставлять личные объяснения.
Потому что вы даже не понимаете что за предмет вы обсуждаете.
Если бы понимали - вели бы себя по другому.

А что касается документов и свидетельств, я же сказал, здесь я никакой отчёт предоставлять не собирался, неподходящее место и неподходящие слушатели.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Всем отвечавшим спасибо за демонстрацию парамиты терпения. Тред исчерпан и закрывается.

----------

Svarog (08.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (08.11.2011), Вангдраг (09.11.2011), Игорь Эдвардович (14.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------

